# What do you like about the previous poster? Part Trois!



## bmann0413 (Nov 17, 2010)

Yuuuuuuuup, the old thread looked a little... or should I say, a LOT, stuffed.

------------------------------

Me: Vegeta, what does the scouter say about the last thread's post count?!

Vegeta: It's OVER SIX THOUSAAAAAAAAAAAAAND! *crushes scouter in his hand*

Me: What, SIX THOUSAND?! That can't be right!!!

(Geez, I'm such a nerd. :doh

------------------------------

Anyways, consider the third thread OPEN!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 17, 2010)

I Like his sexy halloween costume. 

..Oh, and that his post made me think of "Thousand Island Dressing".


----------



## bmann0413 (Nov 17, 2010)

She looooooooooooooooooooooooves me. lol


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 17, 2010)

He's _Delusional_, but in the most adorable way.


----------



## bmann0413 (Nov 17, 2010)

SHE'S delusional for thinking I'm delusional. But in an adorable way. lol


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 17, 2010)

they are both too adorable for words


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 17, 2010)

She _apparently_ lives at Santa's Workshop. 
Which makes her an elf.
Which makes her AMAZING. :}


----------



## CarlaSixx (Nov 17, 2010)

She's amazing at creating her bears! I find it amazingly cool that she sews them by hand! 

ETA: Oops... I was beaten, lol.

YPP is a fellow Canon lover!


----------



## Mathias (Nov 17, 2010)

I love her profile picture!


----------



## littlefairywren (Nov 17, 2010)

He likes Cheesecake! Nuff said


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Nov 17, 2010)

she lives in australia, i have always wanted to go there.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Nov 17, 2010)

He likes football


----------



## Micara (Nov 17, 2010)

I love her tagline! It could apply to me as well.


----------



## willowmoon (Nov 17, 2010)

I'm happy to see her posting a little more often on Dims, must be spending TOO much time with Eric!


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 17, 2010)

he is all fun and games and way too cool


----------



## Micara (Nov 17, 2010)

She's not only creative, she's actively creative and I admire that!


----------



## luscious_lulu (Nov 17, 2010)

She's bitcheriffic!


----------



## rellis10 (Nov 17, 2010)

She's never boring, plenty of attitude :happy:


----------



## Micara (Nov 17, 2010)

I like the way he dresses. He is a sharp dresser!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 17, 2010)

She's a real sweetheart, and a Fashionable one to boot!


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Nov 17, 2010)

I love the post she quoted in her sig!


----------



## littlefairywren (Nov 17, 2010)

She's a perky and sweet girl


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 17, 2010)

I love her new avatar pic.


----------



## littlefairywren (Nov 17, 2010)

I love checking out the music on her FB wall....and sometimes pinching it for mine.


----------



## willowmoon (Nov 17, 2010)

She is an avid participant in the word games!


----------



## rellis10 (Nov 17, 2010)

Such a wonderful woman, and I love listening to her speak in her youtube vids...the Aussie accent is just the greatest 

EDIT: Didnt see Willowmoon's post....what can I say? He's just amazing, a fantastically supportive and caring guy.


----------



## Micara (Nov 17, 2010)

Wow, he is really fast on the buzzer today!


----------



## rellis10 (Nov 17, 2010)

A very stylish and sexy woman with an equally stunning personality.


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Nov 17, 2010)

He is into video games too!


----------



## willowmoon (Nov 17, 2010)

She's a fellow video game fan and she helped seal the deal for me to check out that show "Dexter." Thinking of renting the first season tomorrow, time permitting.


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Nov 17, 2010)

He's so going to become a Dexter addict! *heh*


----------



## bmann0413 (Nov 18, 2010)

Whoa, she's into video games?! AWESOME!!!

That makes her cool.


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Nov 18, 2010)

He thinks I'm cool - and he's artistic! I love the lil cartoony guy you have in your profile!


----------



## Amaranthine (Nov 18, 2010)

Luv2BNaughty said:


> He thinks I'm cool - and he's artistic! I love the lil cartoony guy you have in your profile!



Seems like a really fun person to be around :happy:


----------



## NJDoll (Nov 18, 2010)

Amaranthine said:


> Seems like a really fun person to be around :happy:



She's super hot and I love her hair.


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 18, 2010)

shes adorable


----------



## mz_puss (Nov 18, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> shes adorable



She is one of the most amazing, honest, caring , sweetest ladies ive ever had the pleasure of chatting with


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 18, 2010)

awwwww


shes amazing, and very patient (no I havent forgotten your parcel)


----------



## willowmoon (Nov 18, 2010)

She's a crafty lady, and i mean that in a good way!


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Nov 18, 2010)

He's fun to talk to


----------



## willowmoon (Nov 18, 2010)

She's always fun to talk to, always cool to see her online!


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 18, 2010)

hes clever and witty and you know the whole gets my obscure simpsons references


----------



## Mathias (Nov 18, 2010)

She's always so nice!


----------



## luscious_lulu (Nov 18, 2010)

willowmoon said:


> She is an avid participant in the word games!



He cleans up well


----------



## rellis10 (Nov 18, 2010)

She's a feisty and fiery lady


----------



## littlefairywren (Nov 18, 2010)

He is a very kind man, and he has his own great accent!


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 18, 2010)

She's funny,sweet and great to talk to. :bow:


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 18, 2010)

he always has such creepy avatars and yet he is soo not a creepy man


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 18, 2010)

Like her location - :wubu: :wubu:


----------



## mz_puss (Nov 18, 2010)

tonynyc said:


> Like her location - :wubu: :wubu:



I like his steel balls


----------



## littlefairywren (Nov 18, 2010)

She is just beautiful!


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Nov 18, 2010)

She's a sweetheart


----------



## mz_puss (Nov 18, 2010)

Luv2BNaughty said:


> She's a sweetheart



Shes cute and funny


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 18, 2010)

Her inside is as beautiful as her outside.


----------



## mz_puss (Nov 18, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Her inside is as beautiful as her outside.



She is beautiful brave and wise :bow:


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 18, 2010)

she is sexy as sin and if I was into girls I would make her mine mine I tells you!


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 18, 2010)

*Spiritangel : sexy as hell* :wubu:

*Mz Puss*:Great taste-gorgeous :wubu: and appreciates the balls


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 18, 2010)

Tony's a classy guy.


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 18, 2010)

CP shines with Gorgeousness and Class :wubu:


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 18, 2010)

wow makes me blush and gives me the best compliments


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Nov 18, 2010)

I love her accent!


----------



## bmann0413 (Nov 19, 2010)

She looks like an adorable puppy. lol


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 19, 2010)

He starts fabulous threads! :}


----------



## bmann0413 (Nov 19, 2010)

She's a really good friend.


----------



## willowmoon (Nov 19, 2010)

He had an awesome "Mario" costume for Halloween, loved it!


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Nov 19, 2010)

He's super sweet


----------



## willowmoon (Nov 19, 2010)

Like Lucky Charms, her posts are magically delicious.


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Nov 19, 2010)

*hehe* He's hot AND has a sense of humor..what's not to like?


----------



## rellis10 (Nov 19, 2010)

She's a very positive person!


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 19, 2010)

hes a thoughtful and intelligent man


----------



## Mathias (Nov 19, 2010)

She's the definition of kindness!


----------



## Magusz (Nov 19, 2010)

He seems to be a really cool guy!


----------



## Micara (Nov 19, 2010)

I like their avatar! 

Welcome to Dims!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 19, 2010)

Her level of Dorkiness is quite close to my own. 
Therefore. She _RULES. _=D


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 19, 2010)

She is adorable,and rather funny  :bow: .


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 19, 2010)

He changes his avatars, avatar titles and locations pretty often. He keeps me entertained.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Nov 19, 2010)

Her "natural" blonde hair


----------



## rellis10 (Nov 19, 2010)

Natural born talent for sass


----------



## luscious_lulu (Nov 19, 2010)

He loves my sass! *bats eyelashes*


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Nov 19, 2010)

Her way with words -- and the imagination to coin "bitcherrific" (the language _needed_ that word!).


----------



## mz_puss (Nov 19, 2010)

His quirky and a nerd I <3 nerds


----------



## mimosa (Nov 19, 2010)

She is a kind, sexy, cool chick. :bow:


----------



## mz_puss (Nov 19, 2010)

mimosa said:


> She is a kind, sexy, cool chick. :bow:



Naaawwwws she said the nicest things about me, and she has hot lingerie , hot boobs, and is just smoking hot in general


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 19, 2010)

shes sassyd, sweet and sexy


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 19, 2010)

She's a good influence and loyal friend. She's also a lot of fun.


----------



## Amaranthine (Nov 20, 2010)

Sophisticated and refined


----------



## rellis10 (Nov 20, 2010)

Because saying "SHE'S PERFECT!" repeatedly untill I hit a word limit of some kind would look kinda ridiculous....I'll just say, she's constantly surprising and a truly unique person. :wubu:


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 20, 2010)

has fantastic taste in erm stuffs


----------



## willowmoon (Nov 20, 2010)

She has an absolutely wonderful voice, as evidenced on Dims' youtube channel !!


----------



## mz_puss (Nov 20, 2010)

willowmoon said:


> She has an absolutely wonderful voice, as evidenced on Dims' youtube channel !!



Sexy, smart, funny ..... whats not to like ?


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 20, 2010)

She has such an amazing and versatile look one day we will get to meet and she can teach me all her makeup and hair tricks tonight she looks like a 1920's movie star colour me envious


----------



## willowmoon (Nov 20, 2010)

She has a beautiful smile!


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Nov 20, 2010)

He posted some yummy pics!


----------



## willowmoon (Nov 20, 2010)

Yeah but her pics are better. MUCH BETTER! 

(wipes drool from chin)


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 20, 2010)

He's quite popular


----------



## willowmoon (Nov 20, 2010)

I like her appreciation for retro gaming, she's a kindred spirit!


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 20, 2010)

NFL fan and he just celebrated a birthday


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 20, 2010)

I like his new avatar pic. He's awesome too.


----------



## willowmoon (Nov 20, 2010)

I like her new signature with the polar bear image, very cool looking!


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Nov 20, 2010)

He makes me feel pretty!


----------



## willowmoon (Nov 20, 2010)

Luv2BNaughty said:


> He makes me feel pretty!



Yep, but it's well-deserved, though. 

Oh and btw .... yes, she IS pretty!! And funny, too!


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 20, 2010)

He's really cute and always has something nice to say about people.


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Nov 20, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> He's really cute and always has something nice to say about people.



I know right? And this applies to you too!


----------



## AuntHen (Nov 20, 2010)

she seems to fit right in :happy:


----------



## willowmoon (Nov 20, 2010)

She's originally from California AND a MST3k fan, how cool is that?


----------



## rellis10 (Nov 20, 2010)

A truly wonderful guy...kind, cool and full of positive thoughts


----------



## willowmoon (Nov 20, 2010)

I like it that he has met someone who brings out the best in him!


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 20, 2010)

He's on more often which is nice.


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Nov 20, 2010)

I like the picture in her profile...supa sexay!


----------



## Mathias (Nov 20, 2010)

Everything!


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 20, 2010)

hes such a lovely and well mannered young man


----------



## luscious_lulu (Nov 20, 2010)

she is warm and kind


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Nov 20, 2010)

She's bitcheriffic! *RAWR!*


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 20, 2010)

her avatar pic is adorable and her tag line always makes me laugh


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Nov 20, 2010)

She's in the coolest place in the world *heehee*


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 20, 2010)

She's probably the most prolific and enthusiastic noob since I joined here.


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 20, 2010)

she is a talented writer


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 20, 2010)

Every craft she makes is beautiful and whimsical.


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 21, 2010)

she is an inspiring and wonderful friend


----------



## mz_puss (Nov 21, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> she is an inspiring and wonderful friend



I love how selfless she is... dont let that fool you though shes mighty feisty to


----------



## littlefairywren (Nov 21, 2010)

She is a true sweetheart, and I just know she will make someone very happy one day


----------



## UnknownSpirit01 (Nov 21, 2010)

Takes pride in being a true Australian


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 21, 2010)

yet another of the wonderful young men on dimms


----------



## rellis10 (Nov 21, 2010)

She's now residing in Santa's Workshop, proving she's always there to help those in need


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 21, 2010)

He is always full of compliments and has fantastic taste in dimms friends


----------



## willowmoon (Nov 21, 2010)

She's such a beautiful & intelligent woman!


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 21, 2010)

makes me blush

and I am loving the new avatar pic very sexy


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Nov 21, 2010)

She's seems to be a very postive, happy-go-lucky person


----------



## luscious_lulu (Nov 21, 2010)

I like her attitude!


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 21, 2010)

she really is f...ing adorable


----------



## Mathias (Nov 21, 2010)

Her bear making skills are fantastic!


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 21, 2010)

Even when times are tough he's a really upbeat guy. He keeps plugging along which is inspirational.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Nov 21, 2010)

She is very non-judgemental, and she's always there if I am ranting (no matter if I have a broken heart, or just drunk). 
Elaine, you are a saint


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Nov 21, 2010)

I like his accent


----------



## Scorsese86 (Nov 21, 2010)

She makes me blush


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 21, 2010)

Appreciates "family" quotes....

*"In Sicily, women are more dangerous than shotguns." -Calo (The Godfather 1972)*


----------



## rellis10 (Nov 21, 2010)

Huge amount of posts and rep...He's a really consistent and liked presence here.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Nov 21, 2010)

His self-quote is awesome!!


----------



## luscious_lulu (Nov 21, 2010)

What's not to like? He's cute, charming...


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Nov 22, 2010)

She's f'n adorable..no, really, she is!


----------



## willowmoon (Nov 22, 2010)

She's my FAVORITE neighborhood goofball ... unfortunately she doesn't live in the same neighborhood as I do. :really sad:


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Nov 22, 2010)

He is super sweet! And I wish I did live in his neighborhood! *heh*


----------



## rellis10 (Nov 22, 2010)

She's a fellow gamer and seems to be great fun in general


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 22, 2010)

oh yay another gamer there seem to be a few of us even if I am console less these days


----------



## Weirdo890 (Nov 22, 2010)

She's Amandaclause!! I can't wait to see what she brings me for Christmas!


----------



## Micara (Nov 22, 2010)

Everything!!!! :wubu:


----------



## snuggletiger (Nov 22, 2010)

She knows about Grouchy Smurf.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Nov 22, 2010)

Everything about her is wonderful!!!! :wubu:


----------



## rellis10 (Nov 22, 2010)

I loved watching the Youtube video in his signature, it's pretty clear he's got a great personality.


----------



## Amaranthine (Nov 22, 2010)

Amazing in every way :wubu:


----------



## rellis10 (Nov 22, 2010)

Amaranthine said:


> Amazing in every way :wubu:



And she's more amazing in even more ways


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Nov 22, 2010)

Amaranthine said:


> Amazing in every way :wubu:


I love her unique personality (watched your youtube intro..) 



rellis10 said:


> And she's more amazing in even more ways


I love how he just stole my post (lol) But that he also seems to be a very nice person!


----------



## Scorsese86 (Nov 22, 2010)

She is freakin' adorable


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 22, 2010)

He has probably forgotten more about Americana than I will ever know.


----------



## rellis10 (Nov 22, 2010)

FOR Scorsese: He's a true gent' and a great guy in general

For CP: She's a stunning woman who's posts always make me smile.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Nov 22, 2010)

He's a wonderful guy with a great personality. :happy:


----------



## AuntHen (Nov 22, 2010)

geekalicious


----------



## rellis10 (Nov 22, 2010)

She's sweet and happy, and also looks really cuddleable


----------



## littlefairywren (Nov 22, 2010)

I've never seen him post harshly. He always has a kind word for his fellow Dimmers.


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 23, 2010)

She is as wonderful in person as she is online


----------



## NJDoll (Nov 23, 2010)

She seems like a beautiful person inside as well as out.


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 23, 2010)

Her signature quote is very true.


----------



## littlefairywren (Nov 23, 2010)

She is a talented blogger!


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Nov 23, 2010)

She's looting my cookie jar..though, it's empty =/ You can have it though lol


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 23, 2010)

hehe shes now a goofball and they are sooo lovable


----------



## UnknownSpirit01 (Nov 23, 2010)

Makes awesome teddy bears


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Nov 23, 2010)

I like his avatar..plus 'The Other Side' is a song that I like from Smile Empty Soul - though I'm sure that's definitely not what he's referencing lol


----------



## UnknownSpirit01 (Nov 23, 2010)

Luv2BNaughty said:


> I like his avatar..plus 'The Other Side' is a song that I like from Smile Empty Soul - though I'm sure that's definitely not what he's referencing lol



I was thinking of the Red Hot Chilli Peppers, but that band isn't too bad.

Oh, thanks for liking my avatar!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 23, 2010)

He's very interesting. :}


----------



## Mathias (Nov 23, 2010)

She's always fun to talk to!


----------



## mz_puss (Nov 23, 2010)

the loveliest whitest brightest smile ever :happy: you look like this emoticon --------->  only a different color


----------



## Mathias (Nov 23, 2010)

Aww! :blush: She's so nice!


----------



## rellis10 (Nov 23, 2010)

A kind and considerate guy whose smile is infectious


----------



## willowmoon (Nov 23, 2010)

What's NOT to like? Awesome personality and I hope to see him post more movie reviews (that's a hint, by the way).


----------



## rellis10 (Nov 23, 2010)

willowmoon said:


> What's NOT to like? Awesome personality and I hope to see him post more movie reviews (that's a hint, by the way).



He's got a great taste in films and a fantastic sense of humour!

(PS: I'll have at least one movie review done today, I have a few movies downloaded and plenty of free time.)


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 23, 2010)

He is a kind and considerate friend


----------



## willowmoon (Nov 23, 2010)

She's truly nice, I don't think she's ever been negative, at least not here on Dims!


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 23, 2010)

willowmoon said:


> She's truly nice, I don't think she's ever been negative, at least not here on Dims!



me thinks you have missed a couple of outbursts lol


He is one of the coolest people on dimms and I hear gives great HUGs


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Nov 23, 2010)

She's one of my favs here on Dims


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 23, 2010)

she has a friends quote as her signature that is just too cool 

and she made me goo awwwwww


----------



## willowmoon (Nov 23, 2010)

I placed my index finger on her avatar and burned it (the finger, that is) Ouch!

By that, I was trying to convey that I think she's pretty hot. But my delivery on that kinda failed, oh well !! KINDA? 

Whoops this was for Luv2BNaughty.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Nov 23, 2010)

His screen name makes me think of Neil Young's song _Harvest Moon_. :happy:


----------



## willowmoon (Nov 23, 2010)

Harvest Moon! Which also is the name of a series of video games that is a personal favorite of mine ....

What I like most about Eric (aka Weirdo890) is his relationship with Micara (whose real name is escaping me, atm) -- he found somebody incredibly special and didn't let the physical miles between them stand in the way of their romance. I know Micara has even made the trip out to the Seattle area a couple of times too. What an amazing couple!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 23, 2010)

[Zomg!] 

He Knows What "Tripping the Rift" Is! :O!!

[Squee! ]


----------



## Weirdo890 (Nov 23, 2010)

She's a nerd like me!


----------



## luscious_lulu (Nov 23, 2010)

He repped me


----------



## Weirdo890 (Nov 23, 2010)

She repped me as well!


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 23, 2010)

hes a great guy and a good friend


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 23, 2010)

She inspires me.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Nov 23, 2010)

She's just an awesome person!


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 23, 2010)

I really like his blog!!!


----------



## Mathias (Nov 23, 2010)

I really enjoy her writing style in her blog!


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 24, 2010)

he is working hard to achieve something even if it means not making enough time for himself


----------



## bmann0413 (Nov 24, 2010)

She's really warm and caring.


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 24, 2010)

he is a sweet guy and has a great smile


----------



## Amaranthine (Nov 24, 2010)

Is very supportive and always has kind words :happy:


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 24, 2010)

has exceptional taste in men


----------



## Tanuki (Nov 24, 2010)

She makes bears! she is a mummy bear <3


----------



## Amaranthine (Nov 24, 2010)

Gorgeous and apparently has amazing taste in music. Jazz, prog, and metal FTW.


----------



## rellis10 (Nov 24, 2010)

She has an awesome sense of humour and appreciates the art of sarcasm


----------



## littlefairywren (Nov 24, 2010)

You guys are so cute together....a double whammy!!


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 24, 2010)

I cant wait to see her in her pretty pink new dress


----------



## luscious_lulu (Nov 24, 2010)

Her psychicness


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 24, 2010)

She looks adorable in her halloween wig


----------



## Weirdo890 (Nov 24, 2010)

She's a beautiful person, both in and out!


----------



## Micara (Nov 24, 2010)

How long have you got?

:wubu:


----------



## rellis10 (Nov 24, 2010)

An very sweet and positive person, I'm glad she's found such a great guy too :bow:


----------



## Micara (Nov 24, 2010)

He reminds me of someone very awesome!

That means that he's an awesome guy that I am happy to know!


----------



## littlefairywren (Nov 24, 2010)

She is a lovely lady, and is Redbull with a gin chaser


----------



## Weirdo890 (Nov 24, 2010)

She is a keeper of secret phrase that I've never heard of before.


----------



## Micara (Nov 24, 2010)

He's dying to know our secret, Kimberly!!!

Eric is very affectionate towards me, and extremely caring and empathetic. Possibly the most caring person I've known!


----------



## Weirdo890 (Nov 24, 2010)

I do want to know what the big secret is!

Michele is a sweet, caring woman whom I can always depend on. <3


----------



## littlefairywren (Nov 24, 2010)

Haha....shhhh, I'll never tell.

She has a fantastic sense of humour! (obviously that was for Michele )

He is too curious for his own good lol.


----------



## rellis10 (Nov 24, 2010)

She's a really caring person with a cheeky sense of humour


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 24, 2010)

His sweet romance with his girl


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 25, 2010)

She's just oh-too sweet! 

Also, Her Signature Picture is Adooooooorable!


----------



## Twilley (Nov 25, 2010)

She has a lovely smile, and a signature that always makes me giggle a bit lol


----------



## Tanuki (Nov 25, 2010)

He has awesome geeky toys in his display picture XD!


----------



## rellis10 (Nov 25, 2010)

For some reason I love her location, it sounds so fairy-tail :happy:


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 25, 2010)

He is more talented than he realises


----------



## rellis10 (Nov 25, 2010)

She's really just the sweetest person, always supportive and caring


----------



## willowmoon (Nov 25, 2010)

Coolest guy from the U.K., no doubt!


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 25, 2010)

Makes retro gaming so hip and cool it should be illegal


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Nov 25, 2010)

She's a very caring person and I want to give her big squishy hugs


----------



## Tanuki (Nov 25, 2010)

She has a Friends quote in her sig! <3 Friends!


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 25, 2010)

another person who looks awesome in glasses


----------



## willowmoon (Nov 25, 2010)

I like Tanuki's new look, she has found a style that works well for her!


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 25, 2010)

He asks great questions in the question thread


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 25, 2010)

*SpiritAngel is at Santa's workshop... :wubu:*

*wonderwhatpresents await for allthe goodFA's ofDims*


----------



## luscious_lulu (Nov 25, 2010)

Hello muscles!!!


----------



## mz_puss (Nov 25, 2010)

She tells the truth she actually is fucking adorable


----------



## littlefairywren (Nov 25, 2010)

She loves a good cuddle


----------



## Weirdo890 (Nov 25, 2010)

She's such a kind, loving friend that I hope to meet one day. :happy:


----------



## rellis10 (Nov 25, 2010)

He seems like a real genuine guy who speaks from the heart


----------



## Amaranthine (Nov 25, 2010)

Always knows how to make me smile- nothing makes me happier than just talking with him :wubu:


----------



## luscious_lulu (Nov 25, 2010)

She's really sweet.


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 25, 2010)

she is fierce, fiesty, and fantastic


----------



## Noir (Nov 26, 2010)

of all the times I come and go on this site she is always one of the sweetest people on here


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 26, 2010)

hes quite dishy to look at, and another person who just made me go awwwwww


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 26, 2010)

She really cares about her friends and takes delight in being AmandaClaus


----------



## Scorsese86 (Nov 26, 2010)

She is a warm, wonderful and caring woman.


----------



## rellis10 (Nov 26, 2010)

He's a funny and interesting guy, who's modest about how much of a gentleman he is.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Nov 26, 2010)

He is really something special. He would be someone I'd love to have a drink with, even though he would prefer a soda.


----------



## mz_puss (Nov 26, 2010)

Scorsese86 said:


> He is really something special. He would be someone I'd love to have a drink with, even though he would prefer a soda.



If i had a month to sit and type i still couldn't tell you everything i like about the previous poster :wubu:, but here are a few things : handsome, suave, charming, modest,kind,sweet, funny and an absolute lady killer


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 26, 2010)

I agree with her 100% on Ivan. She's also gorgeous and sweet.


----------



## rellis10 (Nov 26, 2010)

A prolific poster and a very reassuring face around the boards, it already wouldnt be the same place without her.


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 26, 2010)

He is a man who is in touch with his emotions I admire that


----------



## Noir (Nov 26, 2010)

she makes bears! that's awesome!


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Nov 26, 2010)

He likes nerds!


----------



## mz_puss (Nov 26, 2010)

His a steamy stud, and he added me on facebook


----------



## mz_puss (Nov 26, 2010)

Luv2BNaughty said:


> He likes nerds!



Damm you beat me to it... although your a steamy stud to , but in a girly way ! lol


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Nov 26, 2010)

^lol, she made me laugh


----------



## UnknownSpirit01 (Nov 26, 2010)

A constant poster who loves to talk about stuff


----------



## Amaranthine (Nov 26, 2010)

A writer and a metal fan- great combination


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 26, 2010)

amazing strong and independant young lady


----------



## UnknownSpirit01 (Nov 26, 2010)

She has a big heart


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 27, 2010)

hes mysterious and a little spooky


----------



## bmann0413 (Nov 27, 2010)

She's super sweet and nice.


----------



## Amaranthine (Nov 27, 2010)

His formspring answers make me smile- a fellow lover of Christmas lights :happy:


----------



## mz_puss (Nov 27, 2010)

Amaranthine said:


> His formspring answers make me smile- a fellow lover of Christmas lights :happy:



pretty gal, gorgeous hair !


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 27, 2010)

she is a talented artist amongst other amazing qualities


----------



## willowmoon (Nov 27, 2010)

I like her dedication to her bear designs!


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Nov 27, 2010)

Hrmmm...everything


----------



## willowmoon (Nov 27, 2010)

I like wondering if she's making Santa's "naughty or nice" list, especially with taking into consideration her username here on Dims. 

Can one be both? Hmmmm ....


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 27, 2010)

he's cheeky and has a great sense of humour


----------



## Noir (Nov 27, 2010)

Big heart, nice smile and always has something nice to say about someone


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 27, 2010)

His name reminds me of one of my favorite film genres.


----------



## mimosa (Nov 27, 2010)

Beauty shining right through her.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Nov 27, 2010)

She is one hot MILF:happy:


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Nov 27, 2010)

He's very sweet!


----------



## Scorsese86 (Nov 27, 2010)

She looks much younger than what she really is And she has the cutest avatar pic


----------



## littlefairywren (Nov 27, 2010)

He is very gentlemanly toward the ladies of Dims


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 27, 2010)

She's sweet. She also has a cat named Mouse!


----------



## Scorsese86 (Nov 27, 2010)

She has a smile that could launch a thousand ships


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Nov 27, 2010)

He's got beautiful eyes!


----------



## Scorsese86 (Nov 27, 2010)

Seeing she's at cloud #9:

And the moon is out and the stars are bright
And whatever comes gonna be alright
'Cause tonight you will be mine
Up on cloud number nine


----------



## luscious_lulu (Nov 27, 2010)

he's cool :bow:


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 27, 2010)

She's smokin' hot!


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Nov 27, 2010)

She is just an all-around awesome person!


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 27, 2010)

she has really fitted in well around here and Ilove reading her posts


----------



## rellis10 (Nov 28, 2010)

She wears her emotions on her sleeve and has a great outlook on life.


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 28, 2010)

he trusted me to help with something special and it means a great deal that he values my opinion


----------



## Noir (Nov 28, 2010)

He has an awesome quote


----------



## willowmoon (Nov 28, 2010)

He plays StarCraft II -- which is pretty damn cool, IMHO.


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 28, 2010)

I always look forward to seeing what his new under his name thingy will be as it is always just awesome


----------



## Twilley (Nov 28, 2010)

She's almost always delightfully optimistic!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 28, 2010)

He's funny _and_ handsome!


----------



## willowmoon (Nov 28, 2010)

I like his posts, plus apparently he lives in 'Bama, which is where my parents live as well. 

Dammit, YPP, stop crashing my posts! 

One of the things I like about YPP is her wit & wisdom even for her substantially younger age.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 28, 2010)

>3 I like that he's a slow-enough poster I can always crash his posts! 

MWUAHAHAHAAH! 

- The _Royal _Pain


----------



## Mathias (Nov 28, 2010)

I love her sense of humor and she's awesome!


----------



## littlefairywren (Nov 28, 2010)

He's a sweet wee friend, he makes me laugh, & he has an excellent set of values


----------



## Twilley (Nov 28, 2010)

She has probably one of my favorite usernames ever.


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 28, 2010)

he is insightful and inteligent


----------



## Mathias (Nov 28, 2010)

She's always so incredibly nice!


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 28, 2010)

Fellow football fan and a pretty cool guy


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 28, 2010)

Tony is a warm presence I always like to see around the boards. :bow:


----------



## littlefairywren (Nov 29, 2010)

She is never anything but her true self, and very sweet to me.


----------



## Mathias (Nov 29, 2010)

She's been a wonderful friend to me and many others!


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 29, 2010)

hes a young man with his head screwed on straight and fantastic values


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 29, 2010)

She's very wise, she truly reminds me of a beautiful Guru. :happy:


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 29, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> She's very wise, she truly reminds me of a beautiful Guru. :happy:



awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww wow what a compliment


she is always such a bright spark and a lot more intelligent than she realises


----------



## willowmoon (Nov 29, 2010)

I like that she's not too terribly far off from attaining 4,000 posts here on Dims! Pretty impressive!


----------



## rellis10 (Nov 29, 2010)

He's such a cool guy and he's always sympathetic and supportive.


----------



## Twilley (Nov 29, 2010)

The use of Halifax in his description reminds me of that "Happy in Paraguay" video. Which, by association, makes him awesome.


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 29, 2010)

I like that he is never afraid to speak his mind


----------



## Mathias (Nov 29, 2010)

She's always there for a pep talk!


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 29, 2010)

Is a positive influence even when positive things aren't happening.


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 29, 2010)

She is simply amazing, talented, inspiring, gifted and lucky for me I am ever so proud to call her a friend


----------



## Mathias (Nov 30, 2010)

She's an amazing positive influence and I'm happy to know her!


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 30, 2010)

He really is quite a remarkable young man


----------



## Scorsese86 (Nov 30, 2010)

She makes everyone smile because of her posts


----------



## rellis10 (Nov 30, 2010)

Interesting, funny and not afraid to defend his opinions and beliefs


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Nov 30, 2010)

I like his accent


----------



## willowmoon (Nov 30, 2010)

And I like her accent as well!


----------



## AuntHen (Nov 30, 2010)

He's better than WI finest cheese!


----------



## littlefairywren (Nov 30, 2010)

She is adorable, sweet, gorgeous and I love her :wubu:


----------



## AuntHen (Nov 30, 2010)

<sings> she is cute and pretty and witty and funny and lovely and I loooovvveeee herrrrr toooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!! :wubu:


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Nov 30, 2010)

I love seeing her posts around the forums. They are always so free-spirited and positive!


----------



## mimosa (Nov 30, 2010)

She is kind and simply adorable.


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 30, 2010)

She has true faith.


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 30, 2010)

Her Blog.....


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 30, 2010)

He just surprised me!


----------



## littlefairywren (Nov 30, 2010)

She believes in love, and has an abundant heart


----------



## AuntHen (Nov 30, 2010)

Her real name is littlemissawesomeface! :happy:




btw Lainey... I read some of your blog too... loved it and will be reading more


----------



## littlefairywren (Nov 30, 2010)

Awww, she just made me laugh out loud! :happy:


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 30, 2010)

I admire her commitment to this and other threads.


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 30, 2010)

he has a young ones quote in his siggy that is epic win


----------



## bmann0413 (Nov 30, 2010)

She really is a smart person. I think I might make her my personal therapist. lol


----------



## Mathias (Dec 1, 2010)

We both love cartoons!


----------



## bmann0413 (Dec 1, 2010)

Exactly what he said. lol


----------



## Buffie (Dec 1, 2010)

He always has big smiles in his avatars!


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 1, 2010)

exactly what they both said (I am such a big kid)


She has a fantastic smile and great hair


----------



## rellis10 (Dec 1, 2010)

She's a wonderful, selfless person who cares about everybody she knows


----------



## Amaranthine (Dec 1, 2010)

The most caring, amazing boyfriend I could ever ask for.


----------



## willowmoon (Dec 1, 2010)

I'm so happy that she & Rellis10 are "an item" !!!!


----------



## mimosa (Dec 1, 2010)

Every time I see his posts, it makes me smile. He seems like a deeply caring person. I admire that.


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 1, 2010)

She has amazing cleavage and belives love is the answer :bow::bow::bow:


----------



## rellis10 (Dec 1, 2010)

She puts all her care and love into making such adorable bears


----------



## littlefairywren (Dec 1, 2010)

I am SO happy he found himself a lovely lady :happy:


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 1, 2010)

She has the softest heart.


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Dec 1, 2010)

She's photogenic  Love your pics


----------



## mz_puss (Dec 1, 2010)

She knows Buddy the elf !!!!!!! His my FAV !!!!!!


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 1, 2010)

There's more to her than meets the eye.


----------



## Mathias (Dec 1, 2010)

Festive Avatar!


----------



## littlefairywren (Dec 2, 2010)

He has started poking me


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 2, 2010)

She encourages her friends.


----------



## littlefairywren (Dec 2, 2010)

She thinks and feels a lot like me :happy:


----------



## CPProp (Dec 2, 2010)

Like her custom title


----------



## littlefairywren (Dec 2, 2010)

LOL, not if you knew what it really meant 

He is a very caring man, and she is a very lucky lady.


----------



## CPProp (Dec 2, 2010)

I like Blancmange 

That she drinks champagne


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 2, 2010)

he is always witty and intelligent and quick on his feet


----------



## willowmoon (Dec 2, 2010)

She likes sea salt & vinegar potato chips -- my favorite!


----------



## Amaranthine (Dec 2, 2010)

Plays retro video games! I miss my old DOS games.

And...sea salt and vinegar chips FTW. Only second to dill pickle flavoured ones.


----------



## willowmoon (Dec 2, 2010)

I gotta like her appreciation of vintage DOS games! And her avatar, of course.


----------



## mz_puss (Dec 2, 2010)

His pretty, his witty and the mention of latex and steel turns me on....I'm not sure why


----------



## willowmoon (Dec 2, 2010)

She has a long line of guys falling over themselves trying to impress her!


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 2, 2010)

my crush on him just got a little bigger cause we both love the same flavour of potato chips shows he has awesome taste


----------



## rellis10 (Dec 2, 2010)

Probably the sweetest person on dims, full of positive thoughts


----------



## bmann0413 (Dec 3, 2010)

He seems pretty cool.


----------



## mz_puss (Dec 3, 2010)

He loves boobs as much as i do


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 3, 2010)

She always makes me laugh, and I keeps me in suspense

did you get a parcel today missy did you did you did you!!!!!


----------



## Mathias (Dec 3, 2010)

Always a sweetheart!


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 3, 2010)

He has a big heart and a generous smile


----------



## bmann0413 (Dec 3, 2010)

She reminds me of my favorite teacher growing up.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Dec 3, 2010)

Lloyd's such a sweetie, what is there to NOT like about him? :blush:


----------



## Mathias (Dec 3, 2010)

YPP is totally awesome!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Dec 3, 2010)

He makes me giggle, and is one of the few people I know that can function past 1 or 2 am!


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 3, 2010)

she writes hearbreakingly beautiful poetry


----------



## willowmoon (Dec 3, 2010)

She embodies the spirit of the holidays 24/7.


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 3, 2010)

as usual the tag line under his name always makes me smile and sends my imagination soaring


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 3, 2010)

REALLLY enthusiastic about her crafts.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Dec 3, 2010)

She's is amazing... I tried to find a better word to describe her, but this was the best I could find. And lol, I saw _The V.I.P.s_ today... that film really made me think about her


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Dec 3, 2010)

His sweet & kind disposition.


----------



## littlefairywren (Dec 3, 2010)

She plays with me in the wordy threads


----------



## AuntHen (Dec 3, 2010)

She's my favorite girly!:happy:


----------



## willowmoon (Dec 3, 2010)

I think she's in .... LURVE!!!!


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 3, 2010)

his favourite book its Hitchhikers guide I mean can he get any cooler without being an icicle??


----------



## willowmoon (Dec 3, 2010)

I like that it seems she has an appreciation for Douglas Adams' books.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Dec 3, 2010)

He always makes me giggle.  
CauseHe'sAdork *; )*


----------



## willowmoon (Dec 3, 2010)

>Tee Hee< She's an absolutely "fantabulous" retro gamer -- and a great friend!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Dec 3, 2010)

He helps me be proudz of my Gamer Souuulz. 


..Er. Soul.
I do not own, nor have I ever, anyone elses souls. 
[Except that once..ButWe'reNotGonnaBringThatUpHere...]


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 3, 2010)

ahhhhahahahaha always manages to make me laugh with a lot of her posts


you bart simpson soul seller or should that be you millhouse?


----------



## Mathias (Dec 4, 2010)

A great friend.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Dec 4, 2010)

His status updates are usually entertaining.


----------



## willowmoon (Dec 4, 2010)

I like her new avatar pic!! That's a beautiful color on you!


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 4, 2010)

He helps keep this andmany of the games threads alive


----------



## luscious_lulu (Dec 4, 2010)

She has the most adorable smile in her avatar pic


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 4, 2010)

I have to agree with willowmoon your new avatar pic is beautiful you look sexy and awesome and yes the colour really suits you


----------



## luscious_lulu (Dec 4, 2010)

I just want to give her big squishy hugs. She's so awesome!


----------



## Tanuki (Dec 4, 2010)

I like that she is F*cking Adorable! ... also her sig makes me giggle XD


----------



## Noir (Dec 4, 2010)

A fellow music lover


----------



## AuntHen (Dec 4, 2010)

a fellow Californian (and Northern Cali to boot)


----------



## littlefairywren (Dec 4, 2010)

She likes a neck :happy:


----------



## CPProp (Dec 4, 2010)

She is on the same wave length ..........and its frightening lol.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Dec 4, 2010)

He made an awesome thread recently =D


----------



## CPProp (Dec 4, 2010)

She is a poppet


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 4, 2010)

he is really great at the games threads


----------



## Tanuki (Dec 5, 2010)

Is always super warm and kind :3


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 5, 2010)

I am so glad she is posting more


----------



## willowmoon (Dec 5, 2010)

She has a mischievous grin with her avatar pic. Kinda like the cat who ate the canary.


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 5, 2010)

he is open and unafraid to voice his feelings


----------



## mz_puss (Dec 5, 2010)

She is the best listener when im full of whinging and uslessness !


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 5, 2010)

she just made me laugh

now I will like you better if you talk to me on msn


----------



## AuntHen (Dec 5, 2010)

she is a very relaxed and intelligent person


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 5, 2010)

she is adorable and full of lovely compliments


----------



## FishCharming (Dec 5, 2010)

SA is always seems so full of joy and happiness! she's like a ray of sunshine!


----------



## rellis10 (Dec 5, 2010)

He's very charismatic in his youtube videos :bow:


----------



## luscious_lulu (Dec 5, 2010)

He is cute, sweet & has no time for b.s.


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 5, 2010)

Her signature quote


----------



## Micara (Dec 5, 2010)

She's a strong, fabulous woman that I look up to!


----------



## mz_puss (Dec 5, 2010)

LOVE her signature quote and shes super sassy !


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 5, 2010)

Like the Avatar :wubu: wonder what type of Chaos she has in mind


----------



## willowmoon (Dec 5, 2010)

She's a goddess -- at least, that's what her profile title says, so it MUST be true, lol. Of course lots of guys here on Dims are more than willing to worship at her feet.


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Dec 5, 2010)

Too many things here to name :wubu:


----------



## willowmoon (Dec 5, 2010)

She is just so amazing to me, my regret is not knowing her earlier in my life. But I'm ever so thankful about the present. :wubu:


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 5, 2010)

He has really interesting avatar titles......


----------



## Mathias (Dec 5, 2010)

I love reading her blog!


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 5, 2010)

I love watching him grow and mature, and totally loved hearing about his NY adventures


----------



## Tanuki (Dec 6, 2010)

She makes amazing bears... and I love bears <3


----------



## Micara (Dec 6, 2010)

She's gorgeous and has such great style!


----------



## Mathias (Dec 6, 2010)

She's outrageously awesome!


----------



## willowmoon (Dec 7, 2010)

I don't think I've ever seen a bad picture taken of him. Now if only I could say the same of myself ....


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Dec 7, 2010)

He's far too modest when it comes to his glamorousness. Faaaaar!  [A long long way to ru-- oh, that's _Fa_.... Not *Far*. ]


----------



## willowmoon (Dec 7, 2010)

Coolest retro gamer girl in Wisconsin -- heck, probably in the whole country!


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 7, 2010)

can I say yes it is a good thing and he will know what that means

wich just makes him even more awesome


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Dec 7, 2010)

She's a sexy beast! Rawr  

:happy:


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 7, 2010)

She has her first gold can of rep just like me

and heheheh hahaha she called me a sexy beast lol

hahaha she is just epicly funny


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Dec 7, 2010)

She's SO Cheerful, I wish I could be as optimistic as she is.


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 7, 2010)

I have quite a few years more than you 

she has a big heart and a lot of kindness


----------



## willowmoon (Dec 7, 2010)

She's 14 posts away from reaching 4,000 for her "career" here on Dims --- an amazing milestone!


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 7, 2010)

I am totally blown away that he keeps more track of my post count than I do and wow I cant believe I am that close to 4k


He is very active in the games threads and often leaves me scratching my head in them


----------



## Mathias (Dec 7, 2010)

Her bears are always amazing!


----------



## Tanuki (Dec 7, 2010)

He always seems so happy ^___^!


----------



## mz_puss (Dec 7, 2010)

She has pretty eyes and likes Jazz !


----------



## luscious_lulu (Dec 7, 2010)

She's adorable


----------



## mz_puss (Dec 7, 2010)

Shes luscious and has super cool hair !


----------



## AuntHen (Dec 7, 2010)

uhhhh hello! She is freaking gorgeous (and really nice to boot)


----------



## littlefairywren (Dec 7, 2010)

There is nothing I don't like about this woman!


----------



## Tanuki (Dec 7, 2010)

She gave me super nice, super sweet rep this week, *hugs*!


----------



## willowmoon (Dec 7, 2010)

IIRC, I think she plays bass guitar (as do I).


----------



## mz_puss (Dec 7, 2010)

He is the epitome of awesome n i have a crush on his steel , latex and chrome !


----------



## willowmoon (Dec 7, 2010)

She has a dazzling smile! And, might I add, beautiful red hair!


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Dec 7, 2010)

That he totally has my heart. :wubu:


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 7, 2010)

Her enthusiasm


----------



## willowmoon (Dec 7, 2010)

I like her new Christmas-themed avatar!


----------



## rellis10 (Dec 7, 2010)

willowmoon said:


> I like her new Christmas-themed avatar!



Such a great guy, and i'm really glad that he's found somebody that makes him happy


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 7, 2010)

Wrestling fan and always a gentleman on the Boards :bow: :bow:


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 7, 2010)

I do a little happy dance when I see his name around the boards.


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 7, 2010)

her blog is just awesomeness and fun and laughter itself


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 7, 2010)

Also Has A Great Blog


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 7, 2010)

he really does make me smile when I see him around here


----------



## lalatx (Dec 7, 2010)

She knows the location of Santa and works for him. Somehow this can be used to my advantage.


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 7, 2010)

aww her new avatar pic is adorable


----------



## willowmoon (Dec 8, 2010)

She crossed the 4,000 post marker! 


View attachment woohoo.jpg


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 8, 2010)

willowmoon said:


> She crossed the 4,000 post marker!
> 
> 
> View attachment 88031



eeeek yegads foiled again I bloodywell missed it

I like that he notices milestones and alerts to their oncommingness even if I still forget to notice them


----------



## Mathias (Dec 8, 2010)

She passed the 4k marker!! :happy:


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 8, 2010)

well I am following in his smiley faced footsteps


----------



## Amaranthine (Dec 8, 2010)

Has an amazing, insightful blog :happy:


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 8, 2010)

wow she read my blog I like her even more now than I did before


----------



## SSBBW Admirer (Dec 8, 2010)

She beautiful




spiritangel said:


> wow she read my blog I like her even more now than I did before


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 8, 2010)

aww ty

I love his siggy


----------



## Scorsese86 (Dec 8, 2010)

I think the word "awesome" is pretty good to describe her.


----------



## mz_puss (Dec 8, 2010)

sexy, svelte, smooth, handsome.......... likes the Beatles !


----------



## littlefairywren (Dec 8, 2010)

She is so very beautiful


----------



## CPProp (Dec 8, 2010)

She is hot whilst I am cold


----------



## mz_puss (Dec 8, 2010)

he has a cute avatar


----------



## Scorsese86 (Dec 8, 2010)

She is among the most beautiful women ever. Oh, and she is among the sweetest ever, too. She is too kind


----------



## mz_puss (Dec 8, 2010)

Im sooooo in luuurrvvee with this man:wubu:..LOl move to Australia already, all your wife's are waiting


----------



## Scorsese86 (Dec 8, 2010)

Australia here I come

She's a big girl, absolutely gorgeous, with the best smile ever... and she has the best comments always. I dream about her frequently...:wubu:


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Dec 8, 2010)

He is so adorable! And his signature song was stuck in my head today at work..though I had altered it a bit with my own, "Only only only one hour to go, I am so elated!!" lol


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 8, 2010)

she is like me and changes the words to song lyrics (I thought I was like one of the only ones other than the parody peoples)


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 8, 2010)

Her Video :wubu: she needs to be gift wrapped under every XMAS tree 


*Congrats on your 4,000th post... onward to 5,000*


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 8, 2010)

tonynyc said:


> Her Video :wubu: she needs to be gift wrapped under every XMAS tree
> 
> 
> *Congrats on your 4,000th post... onward to 5,000*




awww shucks :blush: tony you always know how to make me blush with such amazing compliments


----------



## Mathias (Dec 9, 2010)

She's been a wonderful friend to me and still is!


----------



## littlefairywren (Dec 9, 2010)

He is a kind person, with a lovely soul, and is a friend to me


----------



## LovelyLiz (Dec 9, 2010)

She is short and fat (woo-hoo!) and in the hottest way possible. Also, I have seen her to show much kindness on these boards.


----------



## littlefairywren (Dec 9, 2010)

She just brought tears to my eyes (I kinda needed that right now). I love reading her thoughtful and intelligent posts. She's one a hell of a woman!


----------



## Mathias (Dec 9, 2010)

I like her carefree positive attitude.


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 9, 2010)

I like that he is taking more risks and having some fun adventures


----------



## The Fez (Dec 9, 2010)

Actually utilised my question box on formspring; i was starting to feel unloved 

Also love the accent


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 9, 2010)

there is a long list here 

he has fry as his avatar that is just tooo cool wich is much like himself

and is grateful for formspring questions gratitude is always a great thing and you unloved I have a hard time imagining it


----------



## Proner (Dec 9, 2010)

Wonderful person and she lives at Santa Workshop! How awesome is that


----------



## mz_puss (Dec 9, 2010)

sexy sexy accent


----------



## Wild Zero (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## rellis10 (Dec 9, 2010)

for MzPuss - Very glamorous and yet another Aussie to grace the boards, you can never have enough lovely ladies from down under! Such an awesome accent.

for WZ - He has the ability to convey words through pictures, a valuable skill


----------



## FishCharming (Dec 9, 2010)

his accent is so hot that if i ever met him irl i dunno if i'd be able to keep myself from graping him... and i'm straight


----------



## mz_puss (Dec 9, 2010)

handsome and funny what more do you need ?


----------



## Mathias (Dec 9, 2010)

She's cute.


----------



## mz_puss (Dec 9, 2010)

his cute :blush::happy:


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Dec 9, 2010)

She's totally funny, sweet & cute - and I love reading her posts throughout the forum


----------



## Mathias (Dec 9, 2010)

Buddy the Elf! What's your favorite color?


----------



## The Fez (Dec 9, 2010)

Has a case of the left-wing-awesomes


----------



## Tanuki (Dec 9, 2010)

I like the name The Fez, I'm partial to a fez myself, I have a lovely purple one~!


----------



## littlefairywren (Dec 9, 2010)

She has such a generous spirit, and is a complete sweetheart!


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 9, 2010)

She's very compassionate. :bow:


----------



## Tanuki (Dec 9, 2010)

He has good taste in music~!


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 9, 2010)

She's lovely and courageous.


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 9, 2010)

Classy and Gorgeous


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 9, 2010)

knows how to bring a smile to the ladies faces


----------



## CPProp (Dec 10, 2010)

In all her facial pictures she seems to have happy eyes.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Dec 10, 2010)

He's super kind-hearted, and his avatar always makes me giggle. :}


----------



## willowmoon (Dec 10, 2010)

I like her new avatar picture, absolutely beautiful!


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 10, 2010)

he is making me think of this lano and woodley song


lano and woodley

and I love the song but also its a bit over 6mins into the clip if you want to skip to it


----------



## rellis10 (Dec 10, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> he is making me think of this lano and woodley song
> 
> 
> lano and woodley
> ...



Such a supportive and caring friend, thank you for talking earlier. :bow:


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 10, 2010)

awww your welcome anytime glad I could help


He is a good friend and a total stand up guy and I like that he doesnt drag his problems onto the forums but settels them in a gentlemanly manner


----------



## Mathias (Dec 10, 2010)

She's such a genuinely kind and lovely person.


----------



## Gingembre (Dec 10, 2010)

He is a true gentleman.


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Dec 10, 2010)

She has a quote from Charlie & The Chocolate Factory, whose movie I liked WAYYY more than Willy Wonka & The Chocolate Factory..because, well, Johnny Depp is awesomeness!


----------



## rellis10 (Dec 10, 2010)

She found herself a special somebody, what a lucky guy he is :bow:


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 10, 2010)

he found himself and extroidinary special someone and knows what a lucky guy he is


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Dec 11, 2010)

She makes me giggle. : )


----------



## rellis10 (Dec 11, 2010)

She regularly makes me giggle too, and for some reason i always have the compulsion to give her a big hug :happy:


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 11, 2010)

he is a true wordsmith


----------



## luscious_lulu (Dec 11, 2010)

She is sweet, kind, adorable, and just so awesome.


----------



## CPProp (Dec 11, 2010)

She is most definitely as her signature  and not the least bit frightening as I first thought.


----------



## littlefairywren (Dec 11, 2010)

I love *his* sig line!! He happens to be a nice guy too


----------



## CPProp (Dec 11, 2010)

She's a canny lass with a keen sense of humour


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 11, 2010)

his mind works in amazing and sometimes unfathomable ways


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 11, 2010)

We can be total cows to each other and not take it personally.


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 11, 2010)

she makes me laugh fills me in on stuff i dont see and writes an amazing blog


----------



## CPProp (Dec 11, 2010)

She keeps making me wonder why I ever gave up my Australian citizenship.


----------



## mz_puss (Dec 11, 2010)

I like that he comments on my pics and gives me rep love also i love that he lists getting lost as an interest.... Cos i always get lost ! lol


----------



## CPProp (Dec 11, 2010)

I love she gets lost to, but she has a bigger country to get lost in - it took me 3 weeks to find my way to Carnarvon WA lol.


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 11, 2010)

hes cheeky and evasive and it just makes you want to know the answers even more


----------



## CPProp (Dec 11, 2010)

She has an enquiring mind - which I like


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 12, 2010)

CPProp said:


> She has an enquiring mind - which I like



well enquiring minds want to know ....................



he really likes to keep us guessing wich can be both annoying and fun


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 12, 2010)

She has a calming smile,and is a very gentle person.


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 12, 2010)

Like the avatar - as I am a big animation fan


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 12, 2010)

He's Tony!!!!


----------



## Mathias (Dec 12, 2010)

She's really nice to talk to.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Dec 12, 2010)

:happy: He always makes me giggle, Especially randomly, and when I need it, and best of all? Not even on purpose! Natural Wit. = <3


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 12, 2010)

she makes me roll around my bed in hysterics thank god I am on my bed or I would be falling to the floor in laughter


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 12, 2010)

Easy on the eyes :wubu: and wonderful voice


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 12, 2010)

he is a true gentleman and deserves lots of hugs


----------



## Mathias (Dec 12, 2010)

Love your Dims videos!!


----------



## rellis10 (Dec 12, 2010)

spiritangel: Caring and supportive, puts her all into trying to make other people happy 

mathias: always so positive, a great presence here.


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 12, 2010)

has a gentlemanly way of standing up for himself that is both polite and yet pulls no punches


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Dec 12, 2010)

The positivity just pours from her . . .


----------



## Amaranthine (Dec 12, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> The positivity just pours from her . . .



Just put up an epic win video.

And is just plain awesome


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 12, 2010)

her inner beauty matches her outter beauty and I can see why her bf is head over heels for her


----------



## Mathias (Dec 12, 2010)

Always a positive person!


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 13, 2010)

a wonderful and inspiring young man


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Dec 13, 2010)

Her holiday spirit is to die for..which I'm sorely lacking somewhat this year. Here's hoping next year will be hella better!


----------



## Amaranthine (Dec 13, 2010)

Luv2BNaughty said:


> Her holiday spirit is to die for..which I'm sorely lacking somewhat this year. Here's hoping next year will be hella better!



Is in love!


----------



## Mathias (Dec 13, 2010)

Avatar is from one of my favorite Christmas movies!


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 13, 2010)

I love his newfound sense of adventure may it continue  for a long long time to come


----------



## rellis10 (Dec 13, 2010)

She has the kind of christmas spirit I only wish I could have, Amandaclaus is damn right :happy:


----------



## Amaranthine (Dec 13, 2010)

rellis10 said:


> She has the kind of christmas spirit I only wish I could have, Amandaclaus is damn right :happy:



Absolutely amazing in every way. He's here for me no matter what :wubu:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Dec 13, 2010)

Amaranthine said:


> Absolutely amazing in every way. He's here for me no matter what :wubu:



We have the absolute best conversations about nothing.


----------



## FishCharming (Dec 13, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> We have the absolute best conversations about nothing.



multi-talented ladies-man of mystery! Hozay is my hero


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 13, 2010)

Great signature :happy:


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 13, 2010)

He can find something nice to say about anyone.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Dec 13, 2010)

She's got sass!


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 13, 2010)

Spunky,Sassy and Sexy.. also appreciates the power of Croissants


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 13, 2010)

He's a kind and considerate fellow,with a great sense of humour. :happy:


----------



## rellis10 (Dec 13, 2010)

Regular contributer to the word games and a huge post count, nice to have such a consistent presence on the boards.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Dec 13, 2010)

Can you say adorable?


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 13, 2010)

Well in your case F*cking Adorable :wubu: :happy: :happy:


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 13, 2010)

he may dissappear for a time but he always finds his way back to dimms


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 14, 2010)

Her custom user title is so cute! :happy:


----------



## Mathias (Dec 14, 2010)

I really like the Avatar!


----------



## bmann0413 (Dec 14, 2010)

He feels like I feel about the girl who I wish I could go out with. NO MORE FRIEND ZONE!


----------



## luscious_lulu (Dec 14, 2010)

He wave at me


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 14, 2010)

I get to wave at LL :happy:


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 14, 2010)

tony is awesomeness wrapped in a delish cookie crumb


----------



## CPProp (Dec 15, 2010)

She is psychic, have always admired that art :bow: ......although I might be a wee bit bias


----------



## Tanuki (Dec 15, 2010)

He has a Penfold avatar... thats awesome!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Dec 15, 2010)

She's so beautiful! 

:blush: =)


----------



## Amaranthine (Dec 15, 2010)

She's a gamer and a photographer :happy: Oh, and she's completely gorgeous.


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Dec 15, 2010)

She has a really sweet singing voice


----------



## Tanuki (Dec 15, 2010)

She sent me some really sweet, lovely helpful emails <3


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 15, 2010)

She is a lovely Young Lady who has a ton of inner strength


----------



## Mathias (Dec 15, 2010)

She's always so cheerful!


----------



## mz_puss (Dec 16, 2010)

He is the only person who could piss a happy meal off..........sheer awesome !


----------



## bmann0413 (Dec 16, 2010)

She's fun to talk to.


----------



## mz_puss (Dec 16, 2010)

His an awesome dude with a big heart


----------



## Agent 007 (Dec 16, 2010)

She's got an irresistable profile pic. :smitten:


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 16, 2010)

he has a wonderful sense of humour


----------



## willowmoon (Dec 16, 2010)

Truly one of the nicest people here on Dims!


----------



## mz_puss (Dec 16, 2010)

he owns a video game store= epic win !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and his a hotty :wubu:


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 16, 2010)

she is an emerging artist, and total sexy goddess


----------



## Mathias (Dec 16, 2010)

I think she's adorable! :smitten:


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 16, 2010)

awwwwww

I think he is simply AMAZING!!


----------



## CPProp (Dec 16, 2010)

she seems to be everyones mucker (mo chara).


----------



## littlefairywren (Dec 16, 2010)

He recently shared some fantastic news that made me very, very happy :happy:


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 16, 2010)

great taste in music!


----------



## luscious_lulu (Dec 16, 2010)

She's going to wrestle me in chocolae pudding.


----------



## CPProp (Dec 16, 2010)

she won't get steamed up in a choc pudding wrestle.


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 16, 2010)

he called me a great friend (if google has it correct) and I learnt something new from him today just awesome


----------



## mel (Dec 16, 2010)

she has a really sweet smile


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Dec 16, 2010)

She is a fellow Dexter fan!


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 16, 2010)

She is fast becomming a regular on the boards


----------



## mz_puss (Dec 17, 2010)

She would share her Christmas cheesecake with me if i dropped in un-announced


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 17, 2010)

warm, thoughtful and vulnerable.


----------



## mz_puss (Dec 17, 2010)

LOL you like that im vulnerable ????? Im super tuff ! lol not as strong a women as you tho. she is amazing, holds herself well is classy ad is full of inner strength


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 17, 2010)

Makes Finance Sexy :wubu:


----------



## bmann0413 (Dec 17, 2010)

willowmoon said:


> Truly one of the nicest people here on Dims!



Dude, you own a video game store?! I think I found a new best friend. lol

Anyhoo, Tony's a totally awesome dude. No need for explaining.


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 17, 2010)

King of Awesome...NFL fan and always a gentleman on the boards :bow: :bow:


----------



## luscious_lulu (Dec 18, 2010)

Hot, hot, hot!


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 18, 2010)

sheis stunning


----------



## mz_puss (Dec 18, 2010)

The cheekiest, most admirable, loveliest human ever !


----------



## Tanuki (Dec 18, 2010)

She is gorgeous :blush: and has a sig I love eehehe!


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 18, 2010)

Jazz fan..... :happy:


----------



## Agent 007 (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks for your advice in the "High Unemployment" thread! I second Bmann0413's opinion.


----------



## KingColt (Dec 18, 2010)

nickname reminds me of the great song 007 shanty town by Desmond Dekker. Yea.


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 18, 2010)

He's cute and an enthusiastic newcomer.


----------



## Tanuki (Dec 18, 2010)

She has a pig for her avatar and a bear for her sig.. two of my favourite things ^_^... also she is really sweet and very cool!


----------



## Scorsese86 (Dec 18, 2010)

Tanuki Kimberly said:


> She has a pig for her avatar and a bear for her sig.. two of my favourite things ^_^... also she is really sweet and very cool!



She is an avid music fan. And a BBW. What's not to love?


----------



## Amaranthine (Dec 18, 2010)

Scorsese86 said:


> She is an avid music fan. And a BBW. What's not to love?



He seems very intelligent, and like an all around awesome person.


----------



## Meddlecase (Dec 18, 2010)

She is a anime character with shade of red as her hair color. Or is that just red? I dunno. Anime characters are cool, though. She can probably transform into a giant murderous robot or something.


----------



## Amaranthine (Dec 18, 2010)

Meddlecase said:


> She is a anime character with shade of red as her hair color. Or is that just red? I dunno. Anime characters are cool, though. She can probably transform into a giant murderous robot or something.



Only on the weekends 

He's new! Welcome to the site =] Good to see you're getting around the forum.


----------



## Meddlecase (Dec 18, 2010)

She welcomed me to the site and makes weekends 1000000000000x more fun.


----------



## littlefairywren (Dec 18, 2010)

He is jumping straight in with everyone.....excellent!


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 18, 2010)

I like the support and encouragement she provides to her fellow Dims Users. :happy:


----------



## littlefairywren (Dec 18, 2010)

He has such a gentle way about him, and he is quick on the word threads to pick up my boo boos


----------



## Meddlecase (Dec 18, 2010)

Used the term "boo boos".


----------



## Amaranthine (Dec 18, 2010)

Likes writing and sarcasm! Awesome separate. Awesome together.


----------



## Meddlecase (Dec 18, 2010)

Likes what I like, and anyone who likes what I like is immediately likable because I am closed minded and can only like people who like what I like.


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Dec 18, 2010)

Great, a fellow fan of sarcasm!


----------



## Mathias (Dec 18, 2010)

She's still on Santa's nice list even though she loves to be naughty!


----------



## Meddlecase (Dec 18, 2010)

He has access to santa's list.


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 18, 2010)

Welcome to the Boards - great avatar


----------



## patmcf (Dec 18, 2010)

According to his bio, we have similar tastes in BBWs. Thumbs up!


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 18, 2010)

Thumbs Up back at ya & welcome to the Boards ... appreciates Victorian Literature .. I'm a bit of a History Buff- but, will have to check out the literature of the period when I have a chance


----------



## Meddlecase (Dec 18, 2010)

He doesn't make inane noises when you tickle him, he punches you in the nuts.


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Dec 18, 2010)

He makes me laugh.


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 18, 2010)

seems to have jumped into the boards with a vengance

is one of the sweetest nicest women and shes in lurve


----------



## JonesT (Dec 18, 2010)

Her Singing


----------



## Meddlecase (Dec 18, 2010)

Skillful usage of emoticons. Placed just at the right spot, just where you need em.


----------



## stephbreezy (Dec 18, 2010)

His penis!!!!!


----------



## JonesT (Dec 18, 2010)

Her cuteness!


----------



## stephbreezy (Dec 18, 2010)

His wall is very nice


----------



## Meddlecase (Dec 18, 2010)

She likes my penis. I don't know how she's seen my penis, but its good to have a woman like your penis.


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Dec 19, 2010)

That he just totally made me LOL at his post.


----------



## Meddlecase (Dec 19, 2010)

She laughs at the things I say, as opposed to giving me a look of bewilderment and running away.


----------



## stephbreezy (Dec 19, 2010)

That he spelled opposed wrong


----------



## JonesT (Dec 19, 2010)

That she pointed out that mistake haha


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 19, 2010)

he seems like a sweetie


----------



## Mathias (Dec 19, 2010)

She really is an Angel!


----------



## JonesT (Dec 19, 2010)

He has good taste in Video Games


----------



## mz_puss (Dec 19, 2010)

he is the hottness ! need i say any more ?


----------



## Meddlecase (Dec 19, 2010)

She is the goddess of chaos and failure and she's hot.


----------



## mz_puss (Dec 19, 2010)

He is hilariously funny and quite possibly one of the founding fathers of awesome


----------



## JonesT (Dec 19, 2010)

She is definitely full of hottness


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Dec 19, 2010)

He's a fellow Arkansan, y'all!


----------



## JonesT (Dec 19, 2010)

She's a fellow Arkansan, That's right y'all!


----------



## CPProp (Dec 19, 2010)

He does not like football either


----------



## Meddlecase (Dec 19, 2010)

A severe hatred of football that can only be matched by the intense heat of the sun.


----------



## littlefairywren (Dec 19, 2010)

His determination to ignore his eyes.


----------



## Tanuki (Dec 19, 2010)

She makes me smile


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 19, 2010)

sometimes it's like we were twins separated at birth.


----------



## Meddlecase (Dec 19, 2010)

Was kind enough to cast me a pearl.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Dec 19, 2010)

I think he is slightly insane


----------



## Meddlecase (Dec 19, 2010)

Is so right.


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 19, 2010)

He makes me laugh even when he doesn't mean to.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Dec 19, 2010)

Ooops! 

She lubs me


----------



## Tanuki (Dec 19, 2010)

he has a funny avatar

that was ment for Meddlecase hehe

Lulu has a lovely avatar ^^


----------



## Meddlecase (Dec 19, 2010)

Is in tune with the last two people who said nice things about me.


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 19, 2010)

Awesome avatar pic. :bow:


----------



## luscious_lulu (Dec 19, 2010)

Awesome username


----------



## Amaranthine (Dec 19, 2010)

I love her signature


----------



## littlefairywren (Dec 19, 2010)

She is lovely, and that sig line of hers is so very true!!


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 19, 2010)

She is very caring and sweet.


----------



## Meddlecase (Dec 19, 2010)

He is a giant turtle and I must kill him yaaarg.


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 19, 2010)

he is definately quirky and I am not at all sure he quite gets the point of this thread


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 19, 2010)

She writes an awesome blog!


----------



## Mathias (Dec 19, 2010)

Love reading both of their blogs!


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 19, 2010)

aww he reads our blogs plus hes got one of the best smiles on dimms


----------



## mz_puss (Dec 20, 2010)

She likes my singing  even tho its terrible, and i love her youtube vids


----------



## JonesT (Dec 20, 2010)

She is so nice!


----------



## Meddlecase (Dec 20, 2010)

He has a strangely perverse love for nice people.


----------



## JonesT (Dec 20, 2010)

He says some funny things


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 20, 2010)

I want to see his zombie circus


----------



## Meddlecase (Dec 20, 2010)

She would probably be afraid or weirded out by the zombie circus. This is a good thing.


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 20, 2010)

wait--zombie circus? I wanna see!


----------



## Meddlecase (Dec 20, 2010)

Understands that the zombie circus is a once in a life time thing and totally not some of my younger cousins dressed up in costumes.


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 20, 2010)

Has brutally disappointed me with the previous post BUT is fun in chat.


----------



## Meddlecase (Dec 20, 2010)

Is having fun in chat and will not be prepared for me to bring the actual zombies around later on.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Dec 20, 2010)

Is weird. I like that :happy:


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Dec 20, 2010)

She Agrees that JD is an awesome friend.  :wubu:


----------



## JonesT (Dec 20, 2010)

She has a pretty smile


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Dec 20, 2010)

He's totally complimentary and sweet! :happy: 
[Not To Mention his Cute-Factor is Epically High.]


----------



## Mathias (Dec 20, 2010)

Like her latest avatar. Total cutie! :wubu:


----------



## Meddlecase (Dec 20, 2010)

he cut in line. to hell with rules.


----------



## JonesT (Dec 20, 2010)

His posts make me laugh


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 20, 2010)

He likes my singing


----------



## Mathias (Dec 20, 2010)

I love her Dims videos! Always so cheerful! :smitten:


----------



## mz_puss (Dec 20, 2010)

I like all his posts such a nice guy , greatest smile ever as well


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 20, 2010)

I love that he is working hard and still knows how to have fun


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Dec 20, 2010)

She's sweeter than Sugar and Hunny and Kittens and Puppies all rolled into one! =3 Teehee.


----------



## bmann0413 (Dec 20, 2010)

Isn't it obvious? I love this girl!


----------



## Meddlecase (Dec 20, 2010)

His name is Lloyd Lee. How can he not be epic?


----------



## bmann0413 (Dec 20, 2010)

Recognizes the epicness of my name. lol


----------



## JonesT (Dec 20, 2010)

That he is from the South


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 20, 2010)

very photogenic


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Dec 20, 2010)

She's Gooooooooorgeous! I'm surprised she doesn't toss more photos out there! 
( hinthint?  )


----------



## JonesT (Dec 20, 2010)

She says nice things


----------



## CuppyCakeSSBBW (Dec 20, 2010)

he's got a cute avatar pic


----------



## JonesT (Dec 20, 2010)

She is definitely cute


----------



## mz_puss (Dec 20, 2010)

his a lovely friendly complimentary man, n im sure his winning over all the dimms ladies


----------



## lalatx (Dec 20, 2010)

Whats not to like, the girl is gorgeous.


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 20, 2010)

as we seem to have posted at the same time so she got skipped earlier 

I owe her two


wish she would share her singing voice with you all she is amazing


and she is hot sexy and wants to try my cheesecake


----------



## Meddlecase (Dec 20, 2010)

She makes a mean cheesecake. It cut me off on the interstate the other day.
*badumtish*


----------



## Mathias (Dec 20, 2010)

I appreciate the weirdness factor, I guess.


----------



## lalatx (Dec 20, 2010)

He pissed a Happy Meal off. I like this and I want to know how it was accomplished.


----------



## JonesT (Dec 20, 2010)

She also wants to know how he pissed a Happy Meal off


----------



## luscious_lulu (Dec 20, 2010)

He's cute!


----------



## Meddlecase (Dec 20, 2010)

Her hair is an intense, fiery red. What's not to like about that?


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 20, 2010)

He's an enthusiastic and welcome newcomer.


----------



## one2one (Dec 20, 2010)

He makes me laugh! :happy:


----------



## one2one (Dec 20, 2010)

OK, I was a nanosecond behind Casting Pearls, so this one goes to her:

I love her boldness. :bow:


----------



## Amaranthine (Dec 20, 2010)

Your signature makes me smile :happy:


----------



## JonesT (Dec 20, 2010)

I like her title


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 20, 2010)

He gives great compliments


----------



## Mathias (Dec 20, 2010)

She cheered me up today!


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 20, 2010)

hes a great friend


----------



## JonesT (Dec 20, 2010)

shes a great person


----------



## Meddlecase (Dec 20, 2010)

He hates AT&T and therefore THE MAN.


----------



## JonesT (Dec 20, 2010)

We both agree that THE MAN is bad


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Dec 21, 2010)

Hmm..going by his profile, he's not an avid 'Hogs' fan, either!


----------



## Meddlecase (Dec 21, 2010)

She's just the right amount of naughty.


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 22, 2010)

he has a warped sense of humour ( one of my favourite kinds)


----------



## Meddlecase (Dec 22, 2010)

She is extremely nice. She probably is Ms. Clause.


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 22, 2010)

he makes me chuckle and we all know I am a laughter slut


----------



## mz_puss (Dec 22, 2010)

its funny when saintly people swear, i like that she said slut


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Dec 22, 2010)

she is beautiful and classy.


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 22, 2010)

has joined the boards with a passion that is awesome plus he has great taste in women


----------



## Meddlecase (Dec 22, 2010)

Has the best taste in humor.


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 22, 2010)

he is toasty and warm can you roast marshmallows in the fires of hell?


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Dec 22, 2010)

that she's cute and always speaks her mind,and her smile lights up the room.:wubu:


----------



## JonesT (Dec 22, 2010)

He is a good person with some great advice


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Dec 22, 2010)

haha thanks man. he is a nice and cool person,and he emits style.


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 22, 2010)

he really knows how to compliment us ladies


----------



## JonesT (Dec 22, 2010)

She gives out nice compliments


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Dec 22, 2010)

he has a good haircut,similar to how i get mine.


----------



## JonesT (Dec 22, 2010)

Haha I keep it simple man  We have a lot in common


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Dec 22, 2010)

yes me too man,i love keeping it simple always.  yes we do have alot in common man,i know you may think this is crazy,but sometimes i think we might be related.we have alot in common and kinda look alike too.:blink: i don't mean to offend by saying that just saying.you look like alot of people on my dad's side too.:blink:


----------



## JonesT (Dec 22, 2010)

Haha no fright here man. I was thinking the same thing and I do have some relatives down in Texas haha.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Dec 22, 2010)

JonesT said:


> Haha no fright here man. I was thinking the same thing and I do have some relatives down in Texas haha.



LOL!!! we seriously might be man.i think i have some people from Arkansas too on my dad's side.that would be cool if we were too.i don't know man but something is telling me we just might be man.


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 22, 2010)

they are giving me the urge to burst out and start singing guy love from the musical eppisode of scrubs


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 22, 2010)

She did something really sweet and selfless recently.


----------



## Meddlecase (Dec 22, 2010)

She's double awesome.


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 22, 2010)

I am really startingto like him


----------



## Meddlecase (Dec 22, 2010)

She almost likes me! Almost there.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Dec 22, 2010)

He makes me giggle somethin' fierce! 
>3


----------



## Meddlecase (Dec 22, 2010)

She gave me the <3, which is a heart, I think. How sweet.


----------



## JonesT (Dec 22, 2010)

He is winning over the ladies


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 23, 2010)

he is totally crush worthy


----------



## Mathias (Dec 23, 2010)

She's so sweet!


----------



## JonesT (Dec 23, 2010)

He is very friendly


----------



## Tanuki (Dec 23, 2010)

HE is so sweet!


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 23, 2010)

Gorgeous legs!!!


----------



## Meddlecase (Dec 23, 2010)

Appreciates Tanuki's legs almost as much as I do.


----------



## mz_puss (Dec 23, 2010)

I like that he is a bath of whores


----------



## Meddlecase (Dec 23, 2010)

She knows how to eat a strawberry juuuuust right.


----------



## JonesT (Dec 23, 2010)

He agrees that mz_puss knows how to eat a strawberry juuuust right


----------



## littlefairywren (Dec 23, 2010)

He is very sweet and charming to the ladies.


----------



## willowmoon (Dec 23, 2010)

She is quick on the draw with the "games" threads here on Dims!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Dec 23, 2010)

He Returned To Dims! : D


----------



## willowmoon (Dec 23, 2010)

Sexiest Wisconsinite on Dims!


----------



## mimosa (Dec 23, 2010)

He seems like a very kind person and he likes Duran Duran .


----------



## Shosh (Dec 23, 2010)

She is my dearest friend here, and has been for nearly five years.

Feliz Navidad and besitos.


----------



## Meddlecase (Dec 23, 2010)

She has so much spirit.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Dec 23, 2010)

He gave me giggle-worthy Rep.
He'sNotBadToLookAt,Either..; )


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 23, 2010)

she is adorable and awesome


----------



## willowmoon (Dec 23, 2010)

She has the Christmas spirit 365 days a year!


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Dec 23, 2010)

he has an amazing taste in video games.


----------



## mz_puss (Dec 23, 2010)

his got a crush on me * blush. His oh so nice to


----------



## Jon Blaze (Dec 23, 2010)

She's still extremely hot. lol


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Dec 23, 2010)

he appears to like Fist Of The North Star and MMA,nuff' said.lol


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 23, 2010)

he is really making an effort to jump into dimms I admire that


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Dec 23, 2010)

i am honered that she admires it.:wubu: and that she has the most sexiest accent and the cutest voice i have ever heard.:wubu:


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 23, 2010)

very enthusiastic newcomer


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Dec 23, 2010)

she speaks her mine and is good with words,a fountain of never-ending wisdom and experience. and the smoothest skin i have ever seen...


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 23, 2010)

oh my wowsers that is some compliment :blush: thanks

I am looking forward to his first video for the dimms project


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Dec 23, 2010)

heee the fact that she inspired me to want to do a Dims video beacause she had such a good sense of humor about it and she is funny too.:bow:


----------



## Mathias (Dec 23, 2010)

I love how excited she always gets over the dims video project! Always so enthusiastic!


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 23, 2010)

I love how much he has grown up in the short space of time I have known him he is becomming an amazing young man


----------



## Meddlecase (Dec 23, 2010)

I like that she's bringing coal this christmas. Better then nothing.


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 23, 2010)

I like that he is finding the bright side


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Dec 23, 2010)

i like the fact that she works at Santa's Workshop,and obviously knows him.


----------



## Meddlecase (Dec 23, 2010)

He, along with JonesT, has come up with a simple yet foolproof strategy to get the ladies on his side.


----------



## mz_puss (Dec 23, 2010)

I love his sense of humor xxx


----------



## mimosa (Dec 23, 2010)

Mz puss is pretty and kind... She's the best.


----------



## Mathias (Dec 24, 2010)

I admire her for having very strong faith.


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 24, 2010)

I love how grateful and delighted he was with his chrissy card


----------



## mz_puss (Dec 24, 2010)

she is a true saint in disguise, one that swears and talks dirty and has a right laugh, but is completely selfless and generous beyond anyone's comprehension. An amazing admirable lady. Who im blessed to be friends with.


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 24, 2010)

Financial Goddess :wubu: :wubu: - love the signature :happy: :happy:


----------



## Tanuki (Dec 24, 2010)

A truly Sweet man


----------



## Meddlecase (Dec 24, 2010)

She likes jazz, which generally is a good indicator of class and taste.


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 24, 2010)

She is a lovely woman

oops he is fun and very funny


----------



## rellis10 (Dec 24, 2010)

Been very busy spreading christmas cheer like a true Amandaclaus!


----------



## willowmoon (Dec 24, 2010)

He's an all-around awesome guy, truly one of the best!


----------



## rellis10 (Dec 24, 2010)

willowmoon said:


> He's an all-around awesome guy, truly one of the best!



I can say exactly the same for you :bow:


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 24, 2010)

He is very intelligent and he bought himself and awesome christmas pressie


----------



## Agent 007 (Dec 24, 2010)

She's killed my ears for a second time!

Just kidding.


----------



## mz_puss (Dec 24, 2010)

He likes Stanley Kubrick, therefore his in to awesome movies  obviously !


----------



## Mathias (Dec 24, 2010)

I think she's gorgeous! :smitten:


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Dec 24, 2010)

the man has very nice teeth and i would like to know his dentist.


----------



## KingColt (Dec 24, 2010)

Judging from his profile, he is impressively shredded and wears an awesome mustache. Of justice.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Dec 24, 2010)

KingColt said:


> Judging from his profile, he is impressively shredded and wears an awesome mustache. Of justice.




XD!! I WISH! not yet but someday.that is the legendary Mike Mentzer you saw,he is my idol and he does inspire me and i hope to look like him soon enough someday. and yes Mike Mentzer's mustache is known to lift over 100 pounds.  

and KingColt has a great tatse in music.


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 24, 2010)

Weightlifting fan- Mike Mentzer was a great competitor and teacher :bow:


----------



## Scorsese86 (Dec 24, 2010)

Certainly among my favorite people here on Dims! Cheers, and a merry Christmas to you, sir!


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 24, 2010)

My sweet friend.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Dec 24, 2010)

She's blonde, fat, charming, has an amazing smile, sensual eyes and she's a great listener. I adore her. And wish her a merry Christmas once again. The world is a better place because of her


----------



## Mishty (Dec 24, 2010)

his accent is dreamy...... :blush:


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 24, 2010)

*Mishty*
like the signature ... so true appreciate every moment



*Scorsese86*

Great guy- also makes Dims a better place....








*
Paulie and the "Gang" also wishes you a Happy Holidays
*


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 24, 2010)

That I got to wish him a Merry Christmas tonight.


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 24, 2010)

well she is amazingly awesome and has hit over 7k of posts


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 24, 2010)

*Santa aka AmandaClause *:wubu: :wubu: :wubu: :wubu:


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Dec 25, 2010)

bodybuilding,weight-lifting,and strongman fan! also has a wealth of knowledge about the sport and the science of bodybuilding in general.:bow:


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 25, 2010)

he is a sweetie and full of amazing compliments cant wait to hear him sing


----------



## Duchess of York (Dec 25, 2010)

Adore how talented she is!


----------



## rellis10 (Dec 25, 2010)

Clearly a cat lover which certainly deserves to be liked, they're far better than dogs :happy:


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 25, 2010)

I admire his courage singing on video.


----------



## Mathias (Dec 25, 2010)

She takes fantastic pictures!


----------



## stephbreezy (Dec 25, 2010)

hes always super nice!


----------



## littlefairywren (Dec 26, 2010)

I like her tattoo!


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 26, 2010)

Her accent :wubu:


----------



## Mathias (Dec 26, 2010)

Offered me cheescake in the NFL thread lol


----------



## littlefairywren (Dec 26, 2010)

I know he would share that with me


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 26, 2010)

I like her new avatar sig.


----------



## bmann0413 (Dec 26, 2010)

She's totally gorgeous.


----------



## JonesT (Dec 26, 2010)

He is a very friendly person


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Dec 26, 2010)

He makes me giggle..._hysterically_.


----------



## JonesT (Dec 26, 2010)

She has challenging words  and she is fun to talk to


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Dec 26, 2010)

I like how the cutie above me, _doesn't_ think I'm a strange bit of cabbage, as I claimed I was.


He's just too sweet =D


----------



## JonesT (Dec 26, 2010)

I like how the cutie above me isn't a strange bit of cabbage and I like how nice and sweet she is =D


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Dec 26, 2010)

>3 I like how he's sucking up so I don't PWN him.


----------



## JonesT (Dec 26, 2010)

I like how she's so confident about the battle


----------



## Tanuki (Dec 26, 2010)

He seems a really nice cool guy~


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 26, 2010)

shes a bear and lives in a briary thickness plus she is very very very pretty


----------



## rellis10 (Dec 26, 2010)

Full to the brim with wonderful imagination :bow:


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 26, 2010)

aww shucks glad I could give you some ideas


he has excellent taste in christmas pressents and phenomanal taste in women


----------



## Mathias (Dec 26, 2010)

She's always super nice! Can't say that enough!


----------



## KingColt (Dec 26, 2010)

He´s appearantly taking on the world. Which is a guaranteed grudge match in my book. So you go guy


----------



## mimosa (Dec 26, 2010)

I enjoy reading his posts. Good sense of humor. Cute smile on his pic.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Dec 27, 2010)

she is a beautiful woman inside and out,and it is a privlige to know her.


----------



## littlefairywren (Dec 27, 2010)

He is from Texas. A lot of good people come from there, including Momma Bird!


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 27, 2010)

She hasnt gotten mad at me for the lateness of her chrissy card


----------



## KingColt (Dec 27, 2010)

Due to her position at work, she´s probably a good friend to make, even though her stock probably plumitted after December 25th in that regard


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 27, 2010)

enthusiastic newcomer


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 27, 2010)

Gorgeous , Classy and has an Amazing Post Rate (7,000+ since last April ... amazing) :wubu:


----------



## littlefairywren (Dec 27, 2010)

He is so kind, and very thoughtful! :happy:


----------



## luscious_lulu (Dec 27, 2010)

She is a sweetheart!


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Dec 27, 2010)

she is very luscious,good enough for me.


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 27, 2010)

Weightlifting and Bodybuilding fan... :bow: :bow:

Great signature..only God can judge .. not Joe Weider- Bob Hoffman or Dan Lurie...

*Here's another Bodybuilding Legend for ya*







*Harold Poole  early 20s 1965*





*
Harold Poole - today (still going strong as a Sr. Citizen)*

*His accomplishments include being AAU Junior Mr. America ('61) and Mr. North America ('62), IFBB Mr. Universe ('63 at age 19) and Mr. America ('64), runner up at the first three Mr. Olympia contests ever held (of which many feel that he was robbed in at least one of the three competitions in '65, '66, and '67), two-time WBBG Pro Mr. America ('67, '68). He has also been inducted into both the IFBB ('04) and WBBG ('07) Halls of Fame.*

*Source* 
Visiting Harold Poole


----------



## Scorsese86 (Dec 27, 2010)

A powerful man


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 27, 2010)

Knows people... :bow:






_Dabney Aka "The Commodore" Coleman Approves _:happy:


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Dec 27, 2010)

Whats there not to like about Tony? Really?  Plus he has a wonderful smile.


----------



## bmann0413 (Dec 27, 2010)

She thinks I'm cuuuuuuute. :blush:


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Dec 27, 2010)

He's Super Modest! =)


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 27, 2010)

My favorite emo Eyeore kid.


----------



## Mathias (Dec 27, 2010)

She's a great person through and through.


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Dec 27, 2010)

As far as I can tell.. He's also a great person.


----------



## littlefairywren (Dec 27, 2010)

She is loverly, and I do like her brown eyes!!


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Dec 27, 2010)

She's a beautiful woman.. inside and out. :wubu:


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 28, 2010)

*Bueatiful Buxom Bibliophile!!!*:wubu:


----------



## JonesT (Dec 28, 2010)

He likes lifting weights


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 28, 2010)

hes a sweetie


----------



## JonesT (Dec 28, 2010)

She is very attractive and has one of the kindest hearts in the world


----------



## Agent 007 (Dec 28, 2010)

Cool sunglasses!


----------



## Tanuki (Dec 28, 2010)

His other avatar is a panda.. I like that.. a lot!


----------



## CPProp (Dec 28, 2010)

She wears glasses - women always look so attractive wearing them


----------



## mz_puss (Dec 28, 2010)

his a self made man with a positive attitude, whats not to like


----------



## CPProp (Dec 28, 2010)

Like her occupation of "general sexiness", love that she fits that description 100%


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 28, 2010)

I like his new avatar sig 'born of fire'.


----------



## CPProp (Dec 28, 2010)

It may be slang but she is everyones Butty.


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 28, 2010)

he has a beautiful if somewhat strange mind


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 28, 2010)

*
Looks wonderful in RED 
* :wubu: :wubu: :wubu:


----------



## luscious_lulu (Dec 29, 2010)

He is a gentleman


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 29, 2010)

She is an angel with attitude


----------



## rellis10 (Dec 29, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> She is an angel with attitude



She's just an angel, period.


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 29, 2010)

He is a wonderful young man with a great imagination and fantastic choice of Dr who epps


----------



## luscious_lulu (Dec 29, 2010)

She is beautiful inside & out!


----------



## CPProp (Dec 29, 2010)

That her Avatar - like all good contracts has a few funny clauses


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 29, 2010)

I love his signature


----------



## bmann0413 (Dec 30, 2010)

She's still at Santa's Workshop even though Christmas is over. lol


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 30, 2010)

Started one of the nicest threads on the Board- also a cool guy and NFL fan :bow: :bow:


----------



## bmann0413 (Dec 30, 2010)

He's a really cool dude, in my opinion.


----------



## Mathias (Dec 30, 2010)

Glad he kept this thread going.


----------



## bmann0413 (Dec 30, 2010)

Glad that he's helping to contribute to the thread. lol


----------



## KingColt (Dec 30, 2010)

He spreads an awesome amount of positivity, making me wonder where he takes it from. I´m nothing short of amazed  Real good stuff


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 30, 2010)

he seems like a great guy and is from a place known for good beer and saussages


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 30, 2010)

She grants NY Wishes :happy:


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 30, 2010)

he sent me a christmas card


----------



## Mathias (Dec 30, 2010)

Shes so sweet and I love her Avatar.


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 30, 2010)

Mathias said:


> Shes so sweet and I love her Avatar.



have to thank love2bnorti for that she made it for me 


he is a great guy


----------



## bmann0413 (Dec 31, 2010)

She's a great gal.


----------



## Malarkey (Dec 31, 2010)

He is always smiling!


----------



## willowmoon (Dec 31, 2010)

One of the coolest usernames out there, I'd say!


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 31, 2010)

thinks he is waiting for something exciting to happen and cant wait to hear all abouts it


----------



## Tanuki (Dec 31, 2010)

She has a cool new avatar not only dose it have a bear in it but cheesecake tooo!


----------



## luscious_lulu (Dec 31, 2010)

She's awesome


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 31, 2010)

she is norti but also just awesome and a wonderful caring friend and sister


----------



## bmann0413 (Dec 31, 2010)

She's granting New Year wishes. lol


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 31, 2010)

He has a big.......................................................................................................






































Heart (betting you thought I was gonna say smile )


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 31, 2010)

She's just delicious ... that is all :wubu: :wubu: :wubu:


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 1, 2011)

awwwwww:blush::blush::blush:

Tony is a sexy guy and gives great compliments :wubu::wubu::wubu:


----------



## Mathias (Jan 1, 2011)

I like talking to her.


----------



## willowmoon (Jan 1, 2011)

His love of video games as well.


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Jan 1, 2011)

I love the way he talks..


----------



## willowmoon (Jan 1, 2011)

Her eyes! Those lips! Those ..... [censored] :blush:


----------



## rellis10 (Jan 1, 2011)

Just all round an amazing guy, one of the best on Dims and truly deserves his newfound happiness :happy:


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 1, 2011)

he is a wonderful friend

and great man


----------



## rellis10 (Jan 1, 2011)

Put so much effort into making other peoples christmases more special with her hand made cards and I'm very thankful she was kind enough to send me one, :bow:


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 1, 2011)

Still waters run deep


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jan 1, 2011)

She is bold & beautiful!


----------



## mz_puss (Jan 1, 2011)

Lovely charming lady, always so nice


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 1, 2011)

She's artistic!


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 1, 2011)

she is an amazing friend and keeper of many secrets


----------



## Mathias (Jan 1, 2011)

She grants wishes!


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jan 1, 2011)

He was laughing @ my drunken facebook posts last night!


----------



## bmann0413 (Jan 2, 2011)

She's naughty... in a good way.


----------



## JonesT (Jan 2, 2011)

He is "da bomb" for starting this thread


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 2, 2011)

hes a sweetie and I love that he posts in my favourite dimms thread and keeps it going


----------



## rellis10 (Jan 2, 2011)

I totally love her new avatar, so cute and....cheesy


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 2, 2011)

(you all have to thank love2bnaughty for it she made it for me I am not that clever)


He has great taste in avatars


----------



## AuntHen (Jan 2, 2011)

Her avatar makes me want cherry cheescake!


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 2, 2011)

She stands up for her principles.


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Jan 2, 2011)

She's very sweet & kind with her compliments!


----------



## Tanuki (Jan 2, 2011)

I like that she loves to be naughty hehe!


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 2, 2011)

She's one of the nicest people on this site. :bow:


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jan 2, 2011)

He's cool...


----------



## bmann0413 (Jan 3, 2011)

She're pretty damn cool herself. And pretty, too. lol


----------



## mz_puss (Jan 3, 2011)

Lovely guy to chat to


----------



## JonesT (Jan 3, 2011)

she is a goddess :smitten:


----------



## mz_puss (Jan 3, 2011)

Sweet, kind, flirtatious and looks a lil like Kanye


----------



## Tanuki (Jan 3, 2011)

She is goooooorgeous!


----------



## rellis10 (Jan 3, 2011)

I love what she has for a location, so fairytail and somehow like 'Alice in Wonderland' or 'Wind in the Willows'. :happy:


----------



## mz_puss (Jan 3, 2011)

rellis10 said:


> I love what she has for a location, so fairytail and somehow like 'Alice in Wonderland' or 'Wind in the Willows'. :happy:



he knows wind in the wllows !!!!!!!!!!!! massive points !!!!!!! :bow::bow:


----------



## Anm4521 (Jan 3, 2011)

she's beautiful


----------



## rellis10 (Jan 3, 2011)

Anm4521 said:


> she's beautiful



Even though he's been on the site over a year, it's good to see he posting alot more recently. Hope you stay around and active man.


----------



## Proner (Jan 3, 2011)

A gentleman and fellow soccer aficionado!


----------



## mimosa (Jan 3, 2011)

He is wonderful. A great friend, kind, smart, handsome..:wubu:


----------



## Mathias (Jan 3, 2011)

She's always so very nice!


----------



## mimosa (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks sweetie. You are very kind also.;-)


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 3, 2011)

She's my Mimi and her avatar sig is TRUTH.

MATT! TOO FAST! LOL

Matt was a gorgeous baby and whoever he ends up with will be a lucky lucky girl.


----------



## rellis10 (Jan 3, 2011)

Intelligent, deep, photogenic and all round wonderful


----------



## JonesT (Jan 3, 2011)

He is a kind person


----------



## willowmoon (Jan 4, 2011)

He's got a very cool profile pic.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 4, 2011)

He's totally smitten.


----------



## mz_puss (Jan 4, 2011)

so smart full of wisdom : )


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jan 4, 2011)

She is a total sweetheart


----------



## tonynyc (Jan 4, 2011)

still owes me a slow dance for 2011


----------



## mz_puss (Jan 4, 2011)

is a lovely gentleman


----------



## mimosa (Jan 4, 2011)

She taught me new dirty slang I didn't know. Lol She is funny and sweet.


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 5, 2011)

She is obviously very caring,and has a lot of love in her heart.


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Jan 5, 2011)

She _does_ do that rather well...scaring me with her avatar, that is lol


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 5, 2011)

She's talented and sweet too.


----------



## rellis10 (Jan 5, 2011)

FOR Luv2BNaughty: Wonderful, friendly and in love...fully deserving of being with such a great guy too 

For CP: Insightful and great presence on the boards, wouldnt be the same without her


----------



## littlefairywren (Jan 5, 2011)

He is a truly decent human being!


----------



## mz_puss (Jan 6, 2011)

shes sooo cute and nice and i want to bite her ! thats weird isnt it lol. oh well


----------



## tonynyc (Jan 6, 2011)

Stunning :wubu: and a great signature


----------



## willowmoon (Jan 6, 2011)

Gotta give him credit for being able to stomach wearing that Philadelphia Eagles shirt.


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 6, 2011)

he has great taste in women


----------



## mz_puss (Jan 6, 2011)

she is so modest and doesn't realize what a sexy vivacious sexy smart creative woman she is !


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 6, 2011)

miss sexypants is sexy, and far more amazing and lovable than she gives herself credit for


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 6, 2011)

She makes great friendship books.


----------



## AuntHen (Jan 6, 2011)

she is just plain good people and I really would like to have lunch with and talk to her face to face one day!


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jan 6, 2011)

She's got an irresistible smile


----------



## littlefairywren (Jan 6, 2011)

He is a serious young man with a good heart.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 6, 2011)

She's got a GORGEOUS boyfriend!!!!


----------



## tonynyc (Jan 6, 2011)

Stare Appeal :wubu: :wubu: :wubu:


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 7, 2011)

He is an all round great guy  :wubu:


----------



## rellis10 (Jan 7, 2011)

Gentle, caring and most importantly having a great start to the new year!


----------



## Noir (Jan 7, 2011)

He's just a great guy!


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jan 7, 2011)

He's got a funky stacherino.


----------



## littlefairywren (Jan 7, 2011)

Appreciates ninja moves


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jan 7, 2011)

Loves Grapefruits. Hon hon hon!


----------



## lalatx (Jan 7, 2011)

Their avatar is insanely happy


----------



## UnknownSpirit01 (Jan 8, 2011)

Looks like she knows how to party.


----------



## bmann0413 (Jan 8, 2011)

He's the SECOND ghost with the most. Sorry to say, but Danny Phantom takes the top rank. lol


----------



## tonynyc (Jan 8, 2011)

Fellow NFL Fan ... Saints are no slouches either...


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 8, 2011)

he is always charming and sincere


----------



## mimosa (Jan 8, 2011)

Her kindness warms my heart.


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Jan 8, 2011)

She is a sweetie!


----------



## mimosa (Jan 8, 2011)

Awww thanks, sweetie pie! Muah. :kiss2: Let me ask you this , are you made out of honey cause you're sweeter.


----------



## Mathias (Jan 8, 2011)

She's pretty! :smitten:


----------



## littlefairywren (Jan 8, 2011)

I love his quick wit and sense of humour


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jan 8, 2011)

Something something something nice.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 8, 2011)

He has a roomie named Giggles.


----------



## lalatx (Jan 8, 2011)

She is referred to as Miss Spanksalot. I like this.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jan 8, 2011)

Would *totally* snog me given half the chance.


----------



## Tanuki (Jan 8, 2011)

He is batman.. and sasquatch! wonderful combination~


----------



## littlefairywren (Jan 9, 2011)

Sasquatch! said:


> Something something something nice.



Something something something in so much trouble!



Tanuki Kimberly said:


> He is batman.. and sasquatch! wonderful combination~



She can pull of a pair of fishnets more than I ever could


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 9, 2011)

She's a lil wookie


----------



## Mathias (Jan 9, 2011)

She never lets anything stop her!


----------



## bmann0413 (Jan 9, 2011)

He's fighting against the world. Dude, level up and earn the Power of Love! lol


----------



## willowmoon (Jan 9, 2011)

The fact that he mentions the phrase "level up" instantly makes him likeable.


----------



## rellis10 (Jan 9, 2011)

Cool in sooooo many ways and a truly fantastic human being, I wish all the best for him and his lovely lady. :bow:


----------



## lalatx (Jan 9, 2011)

Nice guy who has a variety of interests.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 9, 2011)

Her random sentences


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jan 9, 2011)

I can see her TROO COLOURS SHINY FRUUUUU


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 9, 2011)

Rocks a burka


----------



## Noir (Jan 9, 2011)

Polar bears!


----------



## AmazingAmy (Jan 9, 2011)

Likes polar bears too!


----------



## Noir (Jan 9, 2011)

It's her birthday! Hooray for celebrating!


----------



## littlefairywren (Jan 9, 2011)

Goats like him, and I think goats are adorable!


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Jan 9, 2011)

awww...she's a soft lil Wookie. Akin to a huggable lil Ewok.


----------



## rellis10 (Jan 9, 2011)

Luv2BNaughty said:


> awww...she's a soft lil Wookie. Akin to a huggable lil Ewok.



That's just about one of the cutest posts i've seen in this thread hehe

She's funny, lovable and very friendly....plus she seems to be a star wars fan :bow:


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jan 9, 2011)

He makes me look like Dangermouse.


----------



## penguin (Jan 9, 2011)

That means you must be awesome, as Danger Mouse is awesome!


----------



## littlefairywren (Jan 9, 2011)

She has the most beautiful red hair!


----------



## goatboy (Jan 10, 2011)

She loves animals and she's deeper than she likes to admit.


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 10, 2011)

he has a warped mind I love it!


----------



## rellis10 (Jan 10, 2011)

A great friend, truly caring and considerate.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 10, 2011)

very nicely photogenic


----------



## AmazingAmy (Jan 10, 2011)

She's everyone's dream auntie.


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 10, 2011)

She's pretty,intelligent and has lots of interests.


----------



## Tanuki (Jan 10, 2011)

A gent! and has rather good taste in music~!


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jan 10, 2011)

She has great hair


----------



## snuggletiger (Jan 10, 2011)

she's my friend


----------



## littlefairywren (Jan 10, 2011)

We both care about Gilmorris. Even though I have not heard about him in such a long time!


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jan 10, 2011)

She licks me when I try to shut her up.


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Jan 10, 2011)

He has me intrigued at his previous statement -.O lol


----------



## 1love_emily (Jan 10, 2011)

She has beautiful green eyes, and a cute location thing


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 10, 2011)

Smart, talented and lovely


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jan 10, 2011)

Blonde, bold beautiful


----------



## willowmoon (Jan 11, 2011)

C'mon her avatar title is "Naughty". Gotta love it!


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 11, 2011)

he does the pouty broody bad boy look so well


----------



## JonesT (Jan 11, 2011)

I always love to hear her sing


----------



## tonynyc (Jan 11, 2011)

One of the great additions to DIMS - and always great to see another NFL fan ......


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jan 11, 2011)

He writes in complete sentences. Literacy is very attractive. :wubu:


----------



## tonynyc (Jan 11, 2011)

Love her wit and spunk. Classy lady that takes no guff, and yes... Reading is Fundamental


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jan 11, 2011)

He is a total charmer. (His pipes are pretty awesome too)


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 11, 2011)

Her sig line is great!


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jan 11, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> Her sig line is great!



She's F*cking adorable


----------



## rellis10 (Jan 12, 2011)

Takes no nonsense and has plenty of attitude :happy:


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 12, 2011)

a great friend and all round good guy what is there not to like


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jan 12, 2011)

She's cheesy!


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 12, 2011)

He's a thoughtful and concerned friend who's seen me through some dark times. I'm fortunate to count him among my friends.


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 12, 2011)

Ditto the above she is one of the people I trust most in the world she is an amazing supporter and wonderful friend she is the big sister I have always dreamed of


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Jan 12, 2011)

She is a very kind-hearted soul


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jan 12, 2011)

the fact that she loves to be naughty o yeah!


----------



## tonynyc (Jan 12, 2011)

Appreciates BBW and is a Bodybuilding aficionado :bow: :bow:


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 12, 2011)

always has something great to say when I post new pics


----------



## Mathias (Jan 12, 2011)

Always there with a kind word!


----------



## JonesT (Jan 13, 2011)

He always keeps this thread going.


----------



## bmann0413 (Jan 13, 2011)

He seems pretty cool. But I feel kinda sorry for him living in Arkansas. lol j/k


----------



## JonesT (Jan 13, 2011)

He is from Louisiana which is cool. And you're right about the Arkansas thing haha.


----------



## bmann0413 (Jan 13, 2011)

JonesT said:


> He is from Louisiana which is cool. And you're right about the Arkansas thing haha.



He doesn't know that Louisiana is just as worse... except in New Orleans. New Orleans rocks. ... I wanna move back.


----------



## Proner (Jan 13, 2011)

Cool guy and more cooler avatar


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 13, 2011)

I miss our yahoo conversations he is a good friend


----------



## rellis10 (Jan 13, 2011)

For Proner: Very cool, a soccer (Football!) fan and a fantastic accent 

For Spiritangel: A truly great friend and always full of amazing ideas


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 13, 2011)

He really is an amazing and talented young man I am proud to call a friend


----------



## UnknownSpirit01 (Jan 14, 2011)

The nicest person ever!!!


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 14, 2011)

the most mysterious of mystery men but the sweetest of boys


----------



## Mishty (Jan 14, 2011)

I just found out at this very moment she likes cheesy B movies as much as I do!
This make her cool factor rise 100% (and her strawberry salsa of course  )


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 14, 2011)

Warm and fuzzies


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jan 14, 2011)

Farms Wuzzies.


----------



## littlefairywren (Jan 14, 2011)

He likes pamplemousse lovers


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 14, 2011)

she is a fellow chocoholic


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jan 14, 2011)

She's not hairy & she likes chocolate


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 15, 2011)

she is patient and oh sooo very naughty mayby someone should spank her


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 15, 2011)

Amazing in every way and puts up with my shit. LOL


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jan 15, 2011)

a very beautiful and whimsical woman,almost a mysteriousness to her.she's just magical and awe-inspiring to look at.


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 15, 2011)

he is a great guy who aids in keeping my fav dimms thread alive


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jan 15, 2011)

Is getting published!


----------



## rellis10 (Jan 15, 2011)

He's a great guy all round and naturally funny :bow:


----------



## littlefairywren (Jan 15, 2011)

I like his calm demeanor.


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 15, 2011)

Her respect for other people is a trait that is to be revered.


----------



## KingColt (Jan 16, 2011)

His avatar. Is that from the movie the reanimator? And his ridiculously giant dog.


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 16, 2011)

he has a huge smile


----------



## rellis10 (Jan 16, 2011)

She's so so deserving of the great start to the year she's had.


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 16, 2011)

he is such a sweetie 

and has an amazing girlfriend to very very lucky young man


----------



## KingColt (Jan 16, 2011)

she drooled over my pic, which I consider an honor


----------



## Anm4521 (Jan 16, 2011)

He has a cool signature.


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 16, 2011)

hes a cutie


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 16, 2011)

Late night conversations with someone I trust


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jan 16, 2011)

She's the queen!


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 16, 2011)

KingColt said:


> His avatar. Is that from the movie the reanimator? And his ridiculously giant dog.



Thanks-it's from a slasher film called 'The Slayer'-was released 1982 and was subsequently placed on the 'Video Nasty' list.

I love my rediculously giant dogs. 



Sasquatch! said:


> She's the queen!



I find his posts humerus-he seems like a rather jolly person. :happy:


----------



## littlefairywren (Jan 16, 2011)

He seems to enjoy words and music as much as I do :happy:


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jan 16, 2011)

love her profile pic so pretty and she's a fairy what more can you ask for.


----------



## littlefairywren (Jan 17, 2011)

He gives very sweet compliments. Thank you very much, HD :blush:


----------



## Mathias (Jan 17, 2011)

She's always so nice!


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jan 17, 2011)

littlefairywren said:


> He gives very sweet compliments. Thank you very much, HD :blush:




ah much welcome pretty lady.:bow:


----------



## JonesT (Jan 19, 2011)

I swear we are related somehow


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jan 19, 2011)

JonesT said:


> I swear we are related somehow





lmao i REALLY think we are man,no joke.we be in-synch like something else. he's just a cool cat in general.


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 19, 2011)

he just brightened my day  oops stupid slow net that was for jones

HeavyDuty seems like a really great guy


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jan 19, 2011)

spiritangel said:


> he just brightened my day  oops stupid slow net that was for jones
> 
> HeavyDuty seems like a really great guy




LOL! it's cool,i actually got a laugh out of that so all good.XD but spiritangel is a good person with the perfect voice and some good singing capabilities.o.o


----------



## mimosa (Jan 19, 2011)

He is sweet, funny and according to him in the other thread....kinky! Lol


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 19, 2011)

she is a red hot sexy woman and not afraid to show it


----------



## rellis10 (Jan 19, 2011)

Beautiful inside and out


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 19, 2011)

I love watching him open up and come out of his shell a little more and cannot wait to read more of his stories


----------



## Mathias (Jan 19, 2011)

She must be really happy if she's on cloud 10.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jan 19, 2011)

Has me scared the world might just lose.


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 19, 2011)

His optimism! :bow:


----------



## Mathias (Jan 19, 2011)

His various avatars!


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 19, 2011)

his willingness to grow up but still be a kid at heart


----------



## WVMountainrear (Jan 19, 2011)

Although I haven't been on here interacting with everyone for very long, I've noticed in all of her posts, she's kind and honest and open. I admire those things...and I also admire her collection of underthings I've seen in other threads. 



spiritangel said:


> his willingness to grow up but still be a kid at heart


----------



## snuggletiger (Jan 19, 2011)

He's from the East Coast.


----------



## JonesT (Jan 19, 2011)

He's from Vegas


----------



## WVMountainrear (Jan 19, 2011)

He's kept me entertained today with sports talk. 



JonesT said:


> He's from Vegas


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 19, 2011)

she is a very sweet person from what I have seen and great taste in undergarments


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jan 19, 2011)

She gives great readings.


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 19, 2011)

she is very patient


----------



## JonesT (Jan 19, 2011)

She is so sweet and a pleasure to know.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jan 19, 2011)

He's cute!


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jan 19, 2011)

She's really something special... a very beautiful, and charming, lady.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 19, 2011)

He's out of the hospital!


----------



## tonynyc (Jan 19, 2011)

Love this picture - wearing glasses are always a win-win :wubu: :wubu:
Also has Rep stealing Kitty Kats


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jan 19, 2011)

If I ever become a mafia boss, he would be my first choice as my consigliere


----------



## Mishty (Jan 19, 2011)

VHS  ............


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jan 19, 2011)

Lol

Let's have a double bill with your VHS of _The Graduate_ and my _Apocalypse Now_


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jan 19, 2011)

i take it he likes Martin Scorsese judging from his username who is an excellent director.and Alec Baldwin is a good actor.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jan 20, 2011)

He has awesome taste in Music and Video Games!


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jan 20, 2011)

She's one of the best wisconsinianainaianianainainainans I have come across.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jan 20, 2011)

He's wonderfully silly! 

- The Wisconsinianianianian?


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 20, 2011)

She is adorable, funny and quirky and loves BERT and Earnie


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jan 20, 2011)

She is histerical, and loves to poke fun at my secret love for Sesame Street Characters.

Shut yo mouth, woman! 

[They were so cute and had such fuzzy hair!]


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jan 20, 2011)

She lives facebook quizzes


----------



## snuggletiger (Jan 20, 2011)

She has two mischievous cats.


----------



## big_lad27 (Jan 20, 2011)

The dude has tiger in his name, imho tigers are awsome


----------



## KingColt (Jan 20, 2011)

the balls of fury quote


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 20, 2011)

he has cartman in his sig very cool


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 20, 2011)

Her new avatar is wonderful. :blush:


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Jan 20, 2011)

She is very nice and sweet and I always enjoy reading her posts


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jan 21, 2011)

She obviously exagerrates how old she actually is.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 21, 2011)

I like his new avatar line.


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 21, 2011)

she is a good friend who always has my best interests at heart

and I love her new avatar pic afreakingdorable


----------



## JonesT (Jan 21, 2011)

Whoops she beat me to it. 

CastingPearls - I like her avatar and signature

spiritangel - She is so kindhearted


----------



## KittyKitten (Jan 21, 2011)

He's from one of my favorite presidents' home state! Probably has a cute accent.


----------



## bmann0413 (Jan 21, 2011)

She's pretty damn attractive.


----------



## Mathias (Jan 21, 2011)

Fellow Anime fan!


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jan 21, 2011)

He's sweet, cute & has a bit if attitude!


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 21, 2011)

she is wonderful inside and out


----------



## snuggletiger (Jan 21, 2011)

she looks great in pictures.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Jan 21, 2011)

snuggletiger said:


> she looks great in pictures.



In his profile picture, he's wearing full-sized headphones and not those little ear buds.


----------



## KittyKitten (Jan 21, 2011)

lovelylady78 said:


> In his profile picture, he's wearing full-sized headphones and not those little ear buds.



Love her hat!


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 21, 2011)

Crazy adorable


----------



## WVMountainrear (Jan 21, 2011)

She unashamedly speaks her mind.


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh,she has beautiful blue eyes!


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jan 21, 2011)

his creepy/gross avatar


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 21, 2011)

Her signature line made me smile... :happy:


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 21, 2011)

his avatars might be creepy but they hide that he is an awesome guy


----------



## Mathias (Jan 22, 2011)

She's awesome!


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 22, 2011)

he is a great guy and a hard worker


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jan 22, 2011)

She is beautiful!


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 22, 2011)

blonde blonde blonde blonde BLONNNNNNNDE!!!!!


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jan 22, 2011)

Her "white" hair. (haha, remember all that fuss?)


----------



## Twilley (Jan 22, 2011)

The name reminds me of my of one of my favorite Tenacious D tunes


----------



## Mishty (Jan 22, 2011)

He lives in H-Vegas baby!
Best strip clubs on the planet!


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 22, 2011)

I admire her honest,no-BS attitude-a wonderful lady.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 22, 2011)

His avatar and sig lines are always interesting (and skeery)


----------



## iglooboy55 (Jan 22, 2011)

i fucking love her hamster.


----------



## rellis10 (Jan 22, 2011)

I love his shades and his signature


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jan 22, 2011)

rellis10 said:


> I love his shades and his signature



I love that I once told him that I hoped the queen choked on a chicken bone . . . bastard was STILL nice to me.


----------



## penguin (Jan 23, 2011)

He's cute, funny, and has great taste in socks.


----------



## aocutiepi (Jan 23, 2011)

Her posts are very thoughtful, I really enjoy reading them. And I love her avatar pic!


----------



## Mathias (Jan 23, 2011)

Pretty avatar!


----------



## bmann0413 (Jan 23, 2011)

He's awesome, of course.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Jan 23, 2011)

bmann0413 said:


> He's awesome, of course.



I just clicked on his username to learn something about him to potentially like (since I'm a newbie), and his profile picture made me giggle. As a fat chick, I loved it.


----------



## 1love_emily (Jan 23, 2011)

lovelylady78 said:


> I just clicked on his username to learn something about him to potentially like (since I'm a newbie), and his profile picture made me giggle. As a fat chick, I loved it.



This girl has very pretty blue eyes, which I am quite jealous of.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jan 23, 2011)

1love_emily said:


> This girl has very pretty blue eyes, which I am quite jealous of.



She Studied music . . . :wubu:

A woman after my heart. I love someone that can play multiple instruments and I can talk theory with. Picardy 3rd's you say? Yes please.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Jan 23, 2011)

1love_emily said:


> This girl has very pretty blue eyes, which I am quite jealous of.



Aww...thank you!  

I love that you love the trombone! My best friend from high school was a trombone player, and I played the saxophone (well, I still do), but we were total "band geeks." (Which I think of and use as a term of endearment.) Your profile picture is beautiful.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 23, 2011)

Great taste in lingerie.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Jan 23, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> She Studied music . . . :wubu:
> 
> A woman after my heart. I love someone that can play multiple instruments and I can talk theory with. Picardy 3rd's you say? Yes please.



Damn...Emily got a double post, so I'll post for Hozay too since he technically beat me to Emily by seconds. 

Actually, I'm still trying to find something I DON'T like about Hozay, so I think that says it all.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Jan 23, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> Great taste in lingerie.



And then I skipped Elaine...ya'll are fast posters.

Elaine is a kindred spirit of lingerie and attitude. I can feel it already.


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Jan 23, 2011)

She's a lovely lady.. frome West Virginia.  hehe 

and she has very pretty eyes.


----------



## JonesT (Jan 24, 2011)

She seems really nice and she is cute


----------



## iglooboy55 (Jan 24, 2011)

I dig the shades on the profile picture.
P.S. Roll Tide


----------



## KittyKitten (Jan 24, 2011)

He is so adorable and has a cool taste in style!


----------



## tonynyc (Jan 24, 2011)

Smart- Witty and of course Easy on the Eyes :wubu: ... and Welcome Back - it's been awhile


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jan 24, 2011)

He's good peeps! Plus, who doesn't love a well built man. :wubu:


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Jan 24, 2011)

She looks great in red :wubu:


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jan 24, 2011)

She's fucking gorgeous


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Jan 24, 2011)

She's THE fucking gorgeous one...!! :smitten:


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jan 24, 2011)

has pretty eyes and a pretty smile and is a fellow Texan.


----------



## penguin (Jan 24, 2011)

He's very sweet


----------



## JonesT (Jan 24, 2011)

She has beautiful pics


----------



## 1love_emily (Jan 24, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> She Studied music . . . :wubu:
> 
> A woman after my heart. I love someone that can play multiple instruments and I can talk theory with. Picardy 3rd's you say? Yes please.



Let's do it Hozay... sit down, discuss diminished triads and maybe augments some triads of our own 

I'm a fermatta, hold me... And maybe I'll be a leading tone, so I can resolve to your tonic.

That's how cool I am. :eat2:


----------



## Mathias (Jan 24, 2011)

I don't know where the Labyrinth is, but it sounds pretty cool.


----------



## 1love_emily (Jan 24, 2011)

Mathias said:


> I don't know where the Labyrinth is, but it sounds pretty cool.



The Labyrinth isn't cool, but it'd be much cooler if Mathias was there with me!


----------



## one2one (Jan 24, 2011)

She's gorgeous!


----------



## tonynyc (Jan 24, 2011)

Welcome to the Boards... Love the quote.


----------



## JonesT (Jan 24, 2011)

I love the pic in his signature


----------



## Shosh (Jan 25, 2011)

JonesT said:


> I love the pic in his signature



He is so sweet. He recently repped one of my photos.


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 25, 2011)

She is reminding me everyday to love the skin I am in plus she is beautiful


----------



## Shosh (Jan 25, 2011)

spiritangel said:


> She is reminding me everyday to love the skin I am in plus she is beautiful



Well you should love yourself. You are a beautiful woman, with a beautiful soul.
xo


----------



## rellis10 (Jan 25, 2011)

Shosh said:


> Well you should love yourself. You are a beautiful woman, with a beautiful soul.
> xo



A proud and upstanding woman, always willing to stand up for herself


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 25, 2011)

he is a great friend and always happy to congratulate or compliment someone on their achievements


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jan 25, 2011)

She is adorable


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 25, 2011)

she is sooo naughty that she is super nice


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jan 25, 2011)

Butter wouldn't melt in her mouth.


----------



## AmazingAmy (Jan 25, 2011)

I don't like him at all. No one does.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jan 25, 2011)

I adore *everything* about her. And her new profile pic is stunning


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jan 25, 2011)

He's a gentleman.



AmazingAmy said:


> I don't like him at all. No one does.



Racist Wench.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jan 25, 2011)

He's a monster


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 25, 2011)

her tag line always makes me giggle

(hmmm whatever happened to the what I hate about the previous poster thread lol )


----------



## snuggletiger (Jan 25, 2011)

she has a great picture


----------



## Tanuki (Jan 25, 2011)

He is wearing headphones in his profile pic... I love headphones ^.^


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 25, 2011)

She is lovely  and pays attention to details


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 25, 2011)

Pink nightgown! oooh la la <want>


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jan 25, 2011)

I have dreamt that she gives the best hugs


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jan 25, 2011)

He likes the ramones :wubu:


----------



## Mathias (Jan 25, 2011)

I like her sig.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Jan 25, 2011)

Mathias said:


> I like her sig.



He's my neighbor to the north in PA!


----------



## Alicia33 (Jan 25, 2011)

I like her hat


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jan 25, 2011)

She is very photogenic (Oh! And from the South)


----------



## Alicia33 (Jan 25, 2011)

He is a nice person and has The Ramones in his sig
(I love me some Ramones)


----------



## rellis10 (Jan 25, 2011)

Scorsese: Honest, humble, polite and respectful, a great gentleman :bow:

Alicia: Clearly of lover of classic music, what's not to like there?


----------



## Mathias (Jan 25, 2011)

He's from England.


----------



## rellis10 (Jan 25, 2011)

He's from the good (not so) old US of A


----------



## penguin (Jan 25, 2011)

He's Boba Fett.

damn it! I refreshed and everything to make sure I'd get the right person. He's probably got a cute accent!


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Jan 25, 2011)

She has really nice cleavage


----------



## KittyKitten (Jan 25, 2011)

BrownEyedChica said:


> She has really nice cleavage



She has pretty almond eyes!


----------



## JonesT (Jan 25, 2011)

She has a cute avatar.


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Jan 25, 2011)

He seems to be very friendly


----------



## bmann0413 (Jan 26, 2011)

She's still a brown-eyed cutie pie, and will remain one until the end of time.


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 26, 2011)

he is the genious who started this thread


----------



## rellis10 (Jan 26, 2011)

spiritangel said:


> he is the genious who started this thread



She's a fabulous example of humanity, from head to toe. :bow:


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 26, 2011)

he has one very lucky girlfriend

and he is super talented, great guy and I am sure many a ffa is jelous of Amanda


----------



## Mathias (Jan 26, 2011)

I hope she doesn't melt. I like talking to her.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jan 26, 2011)

He has an awesOme smile!


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 26, 2011)

I love how her inner confidence shines from the inside out


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Jan 26, 2011)

She has a beautiful voice


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 26, 2011)

She has beautiful eyes and hair


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 26, 2011)

I love Skyping with her.


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 26, 2011)

She has a very generous and giving heart


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jan 26, 2011)

she has an amazing heart


----------



## littlefairywren (Jan 26, 2011)

I am in love with her new look! Gorgeous lady


----------



## rellis10 (Jan 26, 2011)

littlefairywren said:


> I am in love with her new look! Gorgeous lady



She comes from the land down under....where women glow and men plunder


----------



## WVMountainrear (Jan 26, 2011)

rellis10 said:


> She comes from the land down under....where women glow and men plunder



He just taught me the real words to "Land Down Under."


----------



## Mathias (Jan 27, 2011)

She's very nice! Welcome to Dims.


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 27, 2011)

He makes the best of whatever situation he is in


----------



## snuggletiger (Jan 27, 2011)

she always has something nice to say


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jan 27, 2011)

He lives in Vegas


----------



## snuggletiger (Jan 27, 2011)

She has two funny cats  and is my friend


----------



## penguin (Jan 27, 2011)

His username makes me want to snuggle a lot!


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Jan 27, 2011)

I love her username because I love penguins


----------



## littlefairywren (Jan 27, 2011)

Her lovely eyes light up when she smiles


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Jan 27, 2011)

she's a beautiful, beautiful woman... :smitten:


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jan 27, 2011)

I love her because she is adorable and sweet!


----------



## Mathias (Jan 27, 2011)

She's naughty!


----------



## WVMountainrear (Jan 27, 2011)

Mathias said:


> She's naughty!




He's really a West Virginia boy.


----------



## KittyKitten (Jan 27, 2011)

Mathias: I love his smile

Lovelylady: I'm loving her hat in her avatar


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jan 28, 2011)

I like the collude in her avatar


----------



## snuggletiger (Jan 28, 2011)

she gives great hugs


----------



## littlefairywren (Jan 28, 2011)

He lives where I may visit one day.


----------



## Mathias (Jan 28, 2011)

She's somewhere I want to visit someday.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Jan 29, 2011)

Mathias said:


> She's somewhere I want to visit someday.



He makes me smile.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jan 29, 2011)

She has pretty blue eyes


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 29, 2011)

totally loving her new look


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jan 29, 2011)

She's a hot mama!


----------



## AuntHen (Jan 29, 2011)

SHE'S a HOT mama!


----------



## 1love_emily (Jan 29, 2011)

Fat9276

She has a beautiful smile, what appears to be a caring attitude, and looks _fantastic_ in teal!


----------



## WVMountainrear (Jan 29, 2011)

1love_emily said:


> Fat9276
> 
> She has a beautiful smile, what appears to be a caring attitude, and looks _fantastic_ in teal!



She's adorable...I love to see her silly pictures in the goofy thread, and I think she's a strong young woman who sounds like she's really beginning to come into her own.


----------



## JonesT (Jan 29, 2011)

Everything..What's not to like about her.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Jan 29, 2011)

JonesT said:


> Everything..What's not to like about her.



Sweetest guy EVER. :blush:


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 29, 2011)

I love the adorable hat she is wearing in her avatar pic


----------



## rellis10 (Jan 29, 2011)

She's got a huge heart


----------



## AuntHen (Jan 29, 2011)

A person of very good substance and quality


----------



## littlefairywren (Jan 29, 2011)

She is one of my fav Dimmers....I adore her :wubu:


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 29, 2011)

She is simply wonderful-very freindly and agreeable,intelligent and a great freind.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jan 29, 2011)

He always has _amaaaaazing_ avatars. 

:happy:


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 29, 2011)

Her beautiful hair.


----------



## Mathias (Jan 29, 2011)

She's a fantastic writer.


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 30, 2011)

He has great taste in video games


----------



## radman (Jan 30, 2011)

she is always really nice and kind


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Jan 30, 2011)

He has just came back from a 2 year hiatus, it seems


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 30, 2011)

she made me adorable teddy bear avatars I am sooo lucky


----------



## radman (Jan 30, 2011)

has a beautiful smile


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 30, 2011)

He seems to have an expansive array of interests-this is very good! :bow:


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 30, 2011)

He keeps me on my toes in the games threads


----------



## bmann0413 (Jan 30, 2011)

She's awesome!


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Jan 30, 2011)

He is a super nice person and makes me smile!


----------



## Mathias (Jan 30, 2011)

She's nice and I like her avatar.


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 31, 2011)

he always takes the time to chat with me


----------



## Mathias (Jan 31, 2011)

I enjoy chatting with her.


----------



## rellis10 (Jan 31, 2011)

Great guy with a personality as stunning as his smile


----------



## KittyKitten (Jan 31, 2011)

He is such a sweetheart!


----------



## radman (Feb 1, 2011)

has an awesome Betty Boop avatar


----------



## littlefairywren (Feb 1, 2011)

He plays in one of my favourite threads


----------



## spiritangel (Feb 1, 2011)

She came to visit me at the bear show last year


----------



## Proner (Feb 1, 2011)

Great caring person


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Feb 1, 2011)

has an awesome look.lol


----------



## WVMountainrear (Feb 1, 2011)

HeavyDuty24 said:


> has an awesome look.lol



He is just an all-around amazing person who I've come to REALLY enjoy talking to. :happy:


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Feb 1, 2011)

well i think she is just an amazing intelligent person and gives excellent advice.:happy::bow:


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Feb 1, 2011)

He's hilarious.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Feb 1, 2011)

She's quirky.


----------



## spiritangel (Feb 1, 2011)

I think she would be awesome to hang out with


----------



## snuggletiger (Feb 1, 2011)

she's nice and kind


----------



## luscious_lulu (Feb 2, 2011)

He knows where to go for sushi in vegas! :wubu:


----------



## spiritangel (Feb 2, 2011)

she likes sushi


----------



## Mathias (Feb 2, 2011)

She's a wonderful person that I hope to meet someday.


----------



## mz_puss (Feb 2, 2011)

often cares about other people  mice warm happy posts


----------



## spiritangel (Feb 2, 2011)

keeps me endlessly amused and drooling over pretty things


----------



## dudley100 (Feb 2, 2011)

I don't know a lot about her, but I would love to find out.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Feb 2, 2011)

Fresh meat! 

I'm kidding....









Or am I?


----------



## spiritangel (Feb 3, 2011)

She now has over 2000 posts congratulations


----------



## JonesT (Feb 3, 2011)

She never seems to run out of compliments.


----------



## KittyKitten (Feb 3, 2011)

He is just cool as hell!


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Feb 3, 2011)

she's very pretty and takes great photo's.the camera is here freind.:bow:


----------



## spiritangel (Feb 3, 2011)

he is a great guy who i hope to get to chat to again one day

plus he has a sense of humour


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Feb 3, 2011)

she is a very nice and kind person that knows how to make the best of life and situations.and i would like to chat to her again too someday.:bow:


----------



## LoveThoseCurves (Feb 3, 2011)

Probably could kick my ass.


----------



## rellis10 (Feb 3, 2011)

LoveThoseCurves said:


> Probably could kick my ass.



Accumulates their posts in a leisurely manner :happy:


----------



## spiritangel (Feb 3, 2011)

he cares deeply and isnt afraid to show his emotions


----------



## luscious_lulu (Feb 3, 2011)

One of the kindest people here.


----------



## Mathias (Feb 3, 2011)

Like the new hairstyle.


----------



## spiritangel (Feb 3, 2011)

he is such a sweetie, and I am sure hed kick my behind at any video game we played


----------



## Tanuki (Feb 3, 2011)

I like that her Peony Flower Bear reminds me of Peter Gabriel~! Also I want that bear as I love peonys hehe ^_^ 

View attachment peter-gabriel320.jpg


----------



## spiritangel (Feb 3, 2011)

Tanuki said:


> I like that her Peony Flower Bear reminds me of Peter Gabriel~! Also I want that bear as I love peonys hehe ^_^



hehe well they are both available for adoption lol


I love that she is experimenting with names trying to find the right fit for herself


----------



## mz_puss (Feb 4, 2011)

I love that she is always there for people even if its just to hear them complain and sook


----------



## bmann0413 (Feb 4, 2011)

She actually takes the time out to talk to a guy like me.


----------



## mz_puss (Feb 4, 2011)

his a lovely guy to talk to


----------



## CastingPearls (Feb 4, 2011)

She's a survivor and fighter.


----------



## mimosa (Feb 4, 2011)

She is very funny, intelligent and beautiful. :bow:


----------



## mz_puss (Feb 4, 2011)

ditto about you !


----------



## Mathias (Feb 4, 2011)

She's a sweetheart!


----------



## mz_puss (Feb 4, 2011)

hahah i think your projecting cos your a sweetheart


----------



## Dromond (Feb 4, 2011)

She's one of my Dims crushes.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Feb 4, 2011)

He's crush worthy


----------



## snuggletiger (Feb 4, 2011)

she's great to eat dinner with


----------



## Attitude (Feb 4, 2011)

is quick ...

I was trying to post after lulu and you beat me too it


----------



## luscious_lulu (Feb 4, 2011)

Is from toronto


----------



## mz_puss (Feb 4, 2011)

she has sexy eyes and im digging the new doo


----------



## snuggletiger (Feb 4, 2011)

cute smile and rep


----------



## mz_puss (Feb 4, 2011)

he has the coolest nickname ever ! actually when you die can you leave it to me ?


----------



## snuggletiger (Feb 4, 2011)

she has a great sense of humour (see Queens English spelling) 

But I don't wanna die


----------



## CastingPearls (Feb 4, 2011)

Sends cute PMs.


----------



## Dromond (Feb 4, 2011)

She's my buddy.


----------



## willowmoon (Feb 4, 2011)

One of the best avatar titles out there. LOVE IT!


----------



## mz_puss (Feb 4, 2011)

he commented on Taylor swifts poorly shaped eyebrows lol loves it !


----------



## penguin (Feb 4, 2011)

her confidence!


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 4, 2011)

I like her username. Very cute,and she's a very sweet lady.


----------



## CastingPearls (Feb 4, 2011)

He's intriguing.


----------



## mz_puss (Feb 4, 2011)

Shes a rebel hanging on the outskirts !


----------



## luscious_lulu (Feb 4, 2011)

Beautiful and sweet


----------



## mz_puss (Feb 4, 2011)

I like her beauty mark it looks like chocolate tho and im tempted to taste it :eat1:


----------



## AuntHen (Feb 4, 2011)

she is very upbeat and positive (and of course beautiful)


----------



## russianrobot (Feb 4, 2011)

fat9276 said:


> she is very upbeat and positive (and of course beautiful)



great hair & smile


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 4, 2011)

His username is cool,and reminds me of a strange and funny joke I heard.


----------



## AuntHen (Feb 4, 2011)

super sweet person


----------



## mz_puss (Feb 4, 2011)

she is the cuteness


----------



## Mathias (Feb 4, 2011)

She's a tough cookie!


----------



## spiritangel (Feb 4, 2011)

he is awesome


----------



## LoveThoseCurves (Feb 4, 2011)

Everyone's friend. In a good way.


----------



## littlefairywren (Feb 4, 2011)

A new person to keep the thread going.


----------



## CastingPearls (Feb 4, 2011)

She hearts me.


----------



## Mathias (Feb 5, 2011)

I like reading her posts.


----------



## littlefairywren (Feb 5, 2011)

He didn't choke on his big pills :happy:


----------



## Mathias (Feb 5, 2011)

littlefairywren said:


> He didn't choke on his big pills :happy:



I haven't taken them yet. lol

She makes !me laugh


----------



## spiritangel (Feb 5, 2011)

he is a total sweetheart


----------



## mz_puss (Feb 5, 2011)

I like it when she swears ! she is strong fun and one of my bestest friends


----------



## JonesT (Feb 5, 2011)

She is very sweet


----------



## mz_puss (Feb 5, 2011)

he is the hotness nlooks great topless


----------



## spiritangel (Feb 5, 2011)

She cracks me up, even when in immense pain she can still crack a joke and make others laugh, she is a rare gem!


----------



## Never2fat4me (Feb 5, 2011)

May be trite to say so, but how sweet she is. Doesn't seem to have a nasty bone in her. (Now that I wrote that, I realized dirty minds might take that last sentence the wrong way - bad boys & girls!)

Chris


----------



## luscious_lulu (Feb 5, 2011)

likes the fatties!


----------



## russianrobot (Feb 5, 2011)

luscious_lulu said:


> likes the fatties!



luscious is one of my favorite words. it describes most bbws to a tee. great name


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Feb 5, 2011)

The Bio on his profile 

"I am . . . Russianrobot!"


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Feb 5, 2011)

Well, he's Mr. Amazing. Finding fault with that is impossible :happy:


----------



## rellis10 (Feb 5, 2011)

Luv2BNaughty said:


> Well, he's Mr. Amazing. Finding fault with that is impossible :happy:



She's one of the sweetest and most lovely women here :bow:


----------



## mz_puss (Feb 6, 2011)

I like that he is brave enough to post nekkid pics on here to !


----------



## spiritangel (Feb 6, 2011)

I love that she has many facets to who she is, she is intelligent, whitty and oh so many other things


----------



## Never2fat4me (Feb 6, 2011)

That she is one of the most prodigious posters on the board and that all her posts are interesting (and sometimes a bit naughty!) and they make me smile.


----------



## spiritangel (Feb 6, 2011)

aww he knows how to make a girl blush with his compliments


----------



## JonesT (Feb 6, 2011)

She really knows how to make a person feel better after a bad day.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Feb 6, 2011)

he's hooked to black ops . . . so am I.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Feb 6, 2011)

The first thing I thought when I saw the last posted pic in the "Caption This" thread...was what he wrote for the caption.  He always makes me laugh. Or think. Or both, which is best of all.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Feb 6, 2011)

She has beautiful eyes


----------



## JonesT (Feb 6, 2011)

I love her signature


----------



## bmann0413 (Feb 7, 2011)

He's one cool cat.


----------



## mz_puss (Feb 7, 2011)

he has an awesome smile a big heart and is great to talk to


----------



## dudley100 (Feb 7, 2011)

Isn't it obvious


----------



## BoomSnap (Feb 7, 2011)

She inspires me to be an aweomse boyfriend so she can't steal my girlfriend away from me. 

EDIT: That was for mz. puzz. I hope Dudley is not trying to steal my girlfriend as well because I am only a solitary man.


----------



## dudley100 (Feb 7, 2011)

Has an idiosyncratic way of writing


----------



## rellis10 (Feb 7, 2011)

dudley100 said:


> Has an idiosyncratic way of writing



Fresh meat! Muahahahaha.....

Ahem...He seems like a really nice guy, hope he sticks around for a long time to come :happy:


----------



## mz_puss (Feb 7, 2011)

his posts make me laugh


----------



## spiritangel (Feb 7, 2011)

She is one of the most amazing people I know


----------



## russianrobot (Feb 7, 2011)

she lives in valentines central. It sounds like a great place or the next town over from twin peaks


----------



## KittyKitten (Feb 7, 2011)

I'm loving the avatar


----------



## snuggletiger (Feb 7, 2011)

she's cheerful


----------



## CastingPearls (Feb 7, 2011)

Has one of the cutest usernames on Dimensions.


----------



## snuggletiger (Feb 7, 2011)

Has great pictures. Love the hamster pic.


----------



## mz_puss (Feb 7, 2011)

He lives in las vegas !!!! How freakin kewl is that !!!!


----------



## CastingPearls (Feb 7, 2011)

She sends the nicest personalized Christmas cards!


----------



## mz_puss (Feb 7, 2011)

She likes crappy homemade personalized Christmas cards lol


----------



## snuggletiger (Feb 7, 2011)

She might send me a christmas card.


----------



## Angel (Feb 8, 2011)

... that he thinks about me.


----------



## CastingPearls (Feb 8, 2011)

It's nice to see her on this thread.


----------



## Mathias (Feb 8, 2011)

I like her quick wit!


----------



## BoomSnap (Feb 8, 2011)

His user title is boss


----------



## mz_puss (Feb 8, 2011)

I like that his happy


----------



## luscious_lulu (Feb 8, 2011)

She looks snuggly.


----------



## spiritangel (Feb 8, 2011)

she is definnately doing great at the blondes have more fun thing


----------



## mz_puss (Feb 8, 2011)

She is excessively kissable


----------



## Alan (Feb 8, 2011)

She's a Very Sexy...self-described "pic-whore"...


----------



## mz_puss (Feb 8, 2011)

LOl he reads the posts not just looks at the pics


----------



## Never2fat4me (Feb 8, 2011)

That she posts not only pics worth staring at for hours but also posts worth reading.

Chris :wubu:


----------



## spiritangel (Feb 8, 2011)

that he is such a sweetheart and has great taste in women


----------



## Angel (Feb 8, 2011)

that I can be silly and teasigly 'flirt' with her and she knows I'm just being silly...

and she promised me some sexy pics 


LOL


----------



## snuggletiger (Feb 8, 2011)

she's my friend


----------



## Angel (Feb 9, 2011)

snuggletiger said:


> she's my friend



He's kind and caring, and actually _listens_...

and doesn't have an ulterior motive.


----------



## Mathias (Feb 9, 2011)

Her posts are always so kind and sincere.


----------



## bmann0413 (Feb 9, 2011)

He's a totally cool dude... even if he's kinda on the fence about Pokemon Black and White. lol


----------



## spiritangel (Feb 9, 2011)

he has a big heart and a smile to match


----------



## aocutiepi (Feb 9, 2011)

I love her posts. She always has something interesting to say, and she's a total sweetheart.


----------



## snuggletiger (Feb 9, 2011)

she has a nice smile and likes glass.


----------



## russianrobot (Feb 9, 2011)

snuggletiger said:


> she has a nice smile and likes glass.




vegas baby.............................although everytime the hangover is on now & i see the tiger i will think of it as snuggletiger


----------



## snuggletiger (Feb 9, 2011)

He's a robot


----------



## That Guy You Met Once (Feb 9, 2011)

I like his name.


----------



## mz_puss (Feb 9, 2011)

I like how his avatar has no nose, it makes me feel at home as my family always teases me about my nose being so small they call me nostrils or no nose lol.


----------



## spiritangel (Feb 10, 2011)

your family is plum crazy missy


She always puts a smile on my face, and I can talk to her about anything and not feel judged


----------



## Mathias (Feb 10, 2011)

I'm glad that I can do the same when I talk to her!


----------



## spiritangel (Feb 10, 2011)

he is a hard working young man, who is also very respectful


----------



## penguin (Feb 10, 2011)

He's got a great smile and always has nice things to say


----------



## Dromond (Feb 10, 2011)

She's my favorite newbie.


----------



## CastingPearls (Feb 10, 2011)

He's wise !


----------



## Dromond (Feb 10, 2011)

She's witty!


----------



## penguin (Feb 10, 2011)

He's spot on the money about a lot of things, and is witty and succinct about it


----------



## Mathias (Feb 10, 2011)

She's a pretty awesome Aussie!


----------



## luscious_lulu (Feb 10, 2011)

He says what he is thinking.


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 10, 2011)

She has a lot of fire, but contradicts this quite nicely with her well-mannered and polite approach to her fellow posters.


----------



## spiritangel (Feb 10, 2011)

he gives great compliments and I love how his mind works


----------



## Mathias (Feb 11, 2011)

She's nice enough to start a Valentines Day card exchange.


----------



## snuggletiger (Feb 11, 2011)

he's got a great smile, wish i had one like that.


----------



## tonynyc (Feb 11, 2011)

Always great to see more Sportsfan on the Boards!!!!


----------



## Angel (Feb 11, 2011)

He's sweet and nice and sincere and...



oh, those biceps!


----------



## spiritangel (Feb 11, 2011)

she makes up the cutest tall tales about so called promises of sexy pics 

and she has amazing hair


----------



## Mathias (Feb 11, 2011)

Her Dims videos are always so cheerful!


----------



## Scorsese86 (Feb 11, 2011)

He has a cheerful avatar, and since he likes to make people laugh, it seems appropriate


----------



## rellis10 (Feb 11, 2011)

He appreciates that England has, if nothing else, cheep booze


----------



## Scorsese86 (Feb 11, 2011)

He comes from a great region in England...

...and for what it's worth: it's not just the cheap booze. I do adore your prime minister too. (Didn't get to meet him, though).


----------



## snuggletiger (Feb 11, 2011)

He's a cheerful guy


----------



## CastingPearls (Feb 11, 2011)

His username evokes warm fuzzies.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Feb 11, 2011)

Over the two weeks without much Internet... there are few I have missed as much as CastingPearls/Elaine


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 11, 2011)

He stays true to at least a portion of his title-that is to say,he is a gentleman. :happy:


----------



## luscious_lulu (Feb 11, 2011)

He has an adorable dog in his profile pic.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Feb 11, 2011)

My luscious favorite


----------



## tonynyc (Feb 12, 2011)

*Appreciates "Family Values" and Politics- Nucky would be proud... *:happy:







*First rule of politics, kiddo. Never let the truth get in the way of a good story. - Nucky Thompson*


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Feb 12, 2011)

he always has the right picture for the situation.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Feb 12, 2011)

He said complimented my cookies of nerd-dom. :happy:


----------



## spiritangel (Feb 12, 2011)

she makes nerdy cookies!


----------



## luscious_lulu (Feb 12, 2011)

Her big beautiful heart.


----------



## tonynyc (Feb 12, 2011)

A true sweetheart :wubu: could never ever be a B-B- that her signature suggest


----------



## Mathias (Feb 12, 2011)

I always liked how he'll post pictures in threads where theres a lot of fighting going on to make people laugh!


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Feb 12, 2011)

I don't know him..but, his smile in all of his photos are so beautiful and infectious!


----------



## Mathias (Feb 12, 2011)

I don't know her but from her posts she seems pretty cool!


----------



## luscious_lulu (Feb 12, 2011)

He's a fantastic person!


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Feb 12, 2011)

she's lucious with a nice smile and hair.:bow: and has that sexy look in her eye.


----------



## spiritangel (Feb 13, 2011)

he is a sweet guy


----------



## luscious_lulu (Feb 13, 2011)

She's a doll!


----------



## snuggletiger (Feb 13, 2011)

walk up to the person hasselling her on DIMS and smack him like a Crooklyn./Brooklynesque hit to the mouth smashmouth style.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Feb 13, 2011)

He's a good friend.


----------



## spiritangel (Feb 13, 2011)

She has no problem saying what she feels even if it is fuck off and leave me alone! She is a strong woman and I admire that


----------



## Mathias (Feb 13, 2011)

I love that she's cheering everyone here up for Valentines Day! :smitten:


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 13, 2011)

He is a very pleasant guy,with a good head on his shoulders. He's definitely someone I'd like to have the chance to meet one day.


----------



## spiritangel (Feb 13, 2011)

He is a great guy and very interesting as well!!!


----------



## Mathias (Feb 13, 2011)

I don't think she has a single mean fragment in her body!


----------



## WVMountainrear (Feb 13, 2011)

Mathias said:


> I don't think she has a single mean fragment in her body!



I love the new avatar!


----------



## luscious_lulu (Feb 13, 2011)

She seems sweet


----------



## luscious_lulu (Feb 16, 2011)

*bump* 
.........


----------



## snuggletiger (Feb 16, 2011)

She has never officially denounced puppet shows.


----------



## Deacone (Feb 16, 2011)

they'd probably be a great person to get drunk with


----------



## spiritangel (Feb 16, 2011)

he is making an effort and joining in gotta love that


----------



## Deacone (Feb 16, 2011)

laughing at the fact she thought i was a guy 

props for humor


----------



## spiritangel (Feb 16, 2011)

oops sorry :blush:

she caught my mistake and bad assumption and laughed 

and has that adorable pikachu avatar


----------



## Deacone (Feb 16, 2011)

Haha no problem :]

She has lovely long hair.

I wish I had hair. lol!


----------



## Tanuki (Feb 16, 2011)

I have a long list of things I like about this lady, she is rather awesome~!


----------



## snuggletiger (Feb 16, 2011)

she's wonderful


----------



## Tanuki (Feb 16, 2011)

He is too kind~!


----------



## Deacone (Feb 16, 2011)

i can't wait for her to come live in Bristol so i can hang out with her cos this girl is AWWWEEESOOOMMMEEE


----------



## Mathias (Feb 16, 2011)

I like her avatar.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Feb 16, 2011)

He's a nerd!


----------



## Dromond (Feb 16, 2011)

She's intelligent, funny, and a great person in general.


----------



## littlefairywren (Feb 16, 2011)

He is very kind.


----------



## CastingPearls (Feb 16, 2011)

A faithful friend....


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Feb 16, 2011)

she is very amazing in more ways then one,and she is so darn beautiful.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Feb 16, 2011)

HeavyDuty24 said:


> she is very amazing in more ways then one,and she is so darn beautiful.



He's very sweet.


----------



## Mathias (Feb 17, 2011)

I like her hat!


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Feb 17, 2011)

he seems like a nice guy,although he TOTALLY skipped me last time. i like his profile picture.


----------



## Mathias (Feb 17, 2011)

I did? Whoops, my bad! :doh:

He's totally ripped!


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Feb 17, 2011)

LOL! it's cool man,i had just joined back then. and that isn't me in the profile picture,but i am kinda stocky i guess.LOL all good though.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Feb 17, 2011)

His Music and Game choices are Epic-Frucking-Win.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Feb 17, 2011)

she's just awesomly awesome.and her taste in music is perfect.:bow: great taste in everything really.:bow::happy:


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Feb 17, 2011)

He's Lawlerifical!


----------



## spiritangel (Feb 17, 2011)

she takes beautiful pics and she always looks stunning in pics of herself


----------



## LoveThoseCurves (Feb 17, 2011)

she takes beautiful pics and she always looks stunning in pics of herself



Seriously, its true.


----------



## spiritangel (Feb 17, 2011)

awwww shucks and thanks

he loves curves wich makes him awesome in my book


----------



## Mathias (Feb 17, 2011)

She always makes me smile when I'm having a bad day. Every time.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Feb 17, 2011)

He likes robot chicken


----------



## Tanuki (Feb 17, 2011)

She is Awesome and cool and I want her to be my friend XD


----------



## CastingPearls (Feb 17, 2011)

She looks great in purple.


----------



## penguin (Feb 17, 2011)

If you look up 'awesomesauce' in the dictionary, there'll be a picture of her.


----------



## Deacone (Feb 17, 2011)

I love her luscious curls


----------



## Alicia33 (Feb 17, 2011)

I love her style


----------



## WVMountainrear (Feb 17, 2011)

Her pictures are always so pretty.


----------



## Mathias (Feb 17, 2011)

Her pictures are interesting! Love the black and white.


----------



## spiritangel (Feb 17, 2011)

he gave me the sweetest rep and has such a big and loving heart


----------



## Mathias (Feb 18, 2011)

I did? :blush: Well, I'm glad she thinks I'm sweet.


----------



## bmann0413 (Feb 18, 2011)

Uhm... I wanted to say something awesome AND funny about him, but I can't think of it. So whatever you folks think of about Matt that's funny and awesome, that's what I think about him. lol


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Feb 18, 2011)

if im not mistaken that is Scott Pilgrim in his avatar which owns in itself.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Feb 18, 2011)

I love that he finally has pictures of himself in both his profile and his avatar...definite win!


----------



## Scorsese86 (Feb 18, 2011)

She has very enchanting eyes


----------



## CastingPearls (Feb 18, 2011)

Although he often underestimates himself, he is truly a sweet guy and by that I mean, 'good sweet'.


----------



## Mathias (Feb 18, 2011)

She's a truly remarkable person and I'm glad she's my friend!


----------



## WVMountainrear (Feb 18, 2011)

His smile is amazing.


----------



## Mathias (Feb 18, 2011)

She's nice to talk to.


----------



## spiritangel (Feb 18, 2011)

hes got a quirky sense of humour


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 18, 2011)

Amanda is a genuine sweetheart. :bow:


----------



## Alicia33 (Feb 18, 2011)

He has some awesome choices in music!


----------



## LoveThoseCurves (Feb 18, 2011)

Curvy cute blonde.......whats not to like?


----------



## spiritangel (Feb 18, 2011)

gives great compliments


----------



## Never2fat4me (Feb 19, 2011)

Easy on the eyes. :smitten:


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 19, 2011)

He's a very pleasant chap-seems genuine and genuinely decent. :happy:


----------



## Mathias (Feb 19, 2011)

"It's good to see you....Cloud."

Spehiroth rules!


----------



## littlefairywren (Feb 19, 2011)

He has a good heart and is a sweet friend.


----------



## AuntHen (Feb 19, 2011)

:happy:she is amazingly sweet and beautiful!


----------



## spiritangel (Feb 19, 2011)

She is very brave (watch her youtube swampwalk if you dont believe me)


----------



## Never2fat4me (Feb 19, 2011)

That she is unafraid to admit her infatuation with AVPM.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Feb 19, 2011)

He likes going to bars


----------



## tonynyc (Feb 19, 2011)

One of the coolest guys in DIMS - nothing gets past Scorsese86



 GIFSoup


----------



## KittyKitten (Feb 20, 2011)

He is just amazing and full of wit!


----------



## bmann0413 (Feb 20, 2011)

She thinks I'm great. I think she's awesome!


----------



## Mathias (Feb 20, 2011)

Fellow Scott Pilgrim fan!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Feb 20, 2011)

I Like his "cute kid" picture. 

that shit was ROCKIN'


----------



## Alicia33 (Feb 20, 2011)

He has a great sense of humor!


----------



## spiritangel (Feb 20, 2011)

She has sexy hair


----------



## luscious_lulu (Feb 20, 2011)

She is very consoling


----------



## Mathias (Feb 20, 2011)

She's on my crush list!

Even though I forgot to mention her...


----------



## tonynyc (Feb 20, 2011)

Fellow NFL fan eventhough we root for different teams - also like the signature is that one of the quotes from the recent animated film "Despicable Me?"


----------



## spiritangel (Feb 20, 2011)

he has such a calming and wonderful pressence here on dimms


----------



## Mathias (Feb 20, 2011)

She says some of the nicest things about so many people here.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Feb 20, 2011)

He's a total sweetheart


----------



## spiritangel (Feb 20, 2011)

She is just amazing


----------



## tonynyc (Feb 20, 2011)

Love the new avatar :wubu: :wubu: :wubu:


----------



## AuntHen (Feb 20, 2011)

he's handsomely strong!


----------



## spiritangel (Feb 20, 2011)

ooooh I love her new songstress extroidinaire line


----------



## bmann0413 (Feb 20, 2011)

She has a very caring heart and I love her for it!


----------



## Mathias (Feb 20, 2011)

He has a picture in his sig. I could never figure out how to do that so I settled for Aqua Teen quotes. lol


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Feb 21, 2011)

the fact that he dosen't know how to put pictures in his sig cause i never knew how to do that either.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Feb 21, 2011)

This guy comes from my all-time favorite state in the US, (yes, I am pulling my European underestimating-feeling).


----------



## rellis10 (Feb 21, 2011)

He's got a quote from one of my favorite Springsteen songs in his signature, plus he's an all round good guy


----------



## spiritangel (Feb 21, 2011)

He is a very multifaceted wonderful young man


----------



## Mathias (Feb 21, 2011)

She gives great advice!


----------



## tonynyc (Feb 21, 2011)

Also gives great advice


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Feb 23, 2011)

bodybuilding,sports,and martial arts expert.:bow: and a good guy with alot of knowledge and he post the best pics that fit any situation.:bow:


----------



## rellis10 (Feb 23, 2011)

I like that he's constantly active here and has recently given us a picture so we can see the man behind the name


----------



## luscious_lulu (Feb 23, 2011)

He's very sweet!


----------



## Dromond (Feb 23, 2011)

Just about everything.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Feb 23, 2011)

He's a class act.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Feb 23, 2011)

She's sassy!


----------



## snuggletiger (Feb 23, 2011)

She eats sushi with me


----------



## spiritangel (Feb 24, 2011)

he likes sushi (one of my favourite things)


----------



## Never2fat4me (Feb 24, 2011)

She likes sushi! (Is this going to become the raw fish thread?)


----------



## spiritangel (Feb 24, 2011)

Sushi lovers unite

i will love his reaction when he reads this and finds out I can also make my own sushi

and I like that he likes sushi


----------



## snuggletiger (Feb 24, 2011)

that she likes sushi and teddy bears.


----------



## Never2fat4me (Feb 24, 2011)

That he remains sane while living in Las Vegas.

(And omg! Spiritangel can make her own sushi?! Man, you Australian women can do anything!!! :bow


----------



## penguin (Feb 24, 2011)

Never2fat4me said:


> That he remains sane while living in Las Vegas.
> 
> (And omg! Spiritangel can make her own sushi?! Man, you Australian women can do anything!!! :bow



The first time I made sushi I was stoned. It turned out surprisingly well.


----------



## Never2fat4me (Feb 25, 2011)

Well, of course now it's going to be that I like that she can make surprisingly good sushi while stoned! (And she makes great 1000th posts...)

Chris


----------



## spiritangel (Feb 25, 2011)

he is observant and I love his reaction to the fact I can make sushi (its actually not difficult at all)


----------



## Mathias (Feb 25, 2011)

I could go on and on about what I like about her! :wubu:


----------



## luscious_lulu (Feb 25, 2011)

He's crushing on me...


----------



## WVMountainrear (Feb 25, 2011)

She gives solid advice.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Feb 25, 2011)

She's not only beatiful, she's uber smart!


----------



## penguin (Feb 25, 2011)

She gives nice presents!


----------



## Never2fat4me (Feb 25, 2011)

She has a fun username and a hilarious quote (not a coconut).


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Feb 26, 2011)

love his shades,and he's a nice addition to the boards.


----------



## Never2fat4me (Feb 26, 2011)

Jealous that he lives in Texas.


----------



## rellis10 (Feb 27, 2011)

The name of his town is awesome, we never have places called things like that here....we get Pratts Bottom instead


----------



## WVMountainrear (Feb 27, 2011)

He's a big man with a big heart. :happy:


----------



## Mathias (Feb 27, 2011)

Wow, nice avatar! :smitten:


----------



## WVMountainrear (Feb 27, 2011)

Mathias said:


> Wow, nice avatar! :smitten:



Hehehe....thank you. 

He's never been anything but sweet to me. :happy:


----------



## tonynyc (Feb 27, 2011)

Nice avatar and what "hypnotic" eyes you have...


----------



## CastingPearls (Feb 27, 2011)

He posts the best pics of food. <drool>


----------



## luscious_lulu (Feb 27, 2011)

Her Wonton is adorable


----------



## Mathias (Feb 27, 2011)

I think she thinks I'm cool.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Feb 27, 2011)

He is cool! Even when he almost falls off his bed!


----------



## CuppyCakeSSBBW (Feb 28, 2011)

luscious_lulu said:


> He is cool! Even when he almost falls off his bed!





She's just a really good person. Anyone who can call her a friend is very lucky. :wubu:


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Feb 28, 2011)

she seems extremely cool,and she realizes things that alot of people should.:bow::happy:


----------



## luscious_lulu (Feb 28, 2011)

He's enthusiastic


----------



## tonynyc (Feb 28, 2011)

Still a sweetheart :wubu: - not fooled one bit by that signature


----------



## Mathias (Feb 28, 2011)

Seems like he has a picture for every situation!


----------



## luscious_lulu (Feb 28, 2011)

He thinks I'm cool & he's cute


----------



## Never2fat4me (Mar 1, 2011)

Her lusciousness.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Mar 1, 2011)

I like that he signed off with his number of posts at 666. I'm not superstitious or particularly religious, but I would have had to make another random comment on a thread somewhere.


----------



## littlefairywren (Mar 1, 2011)

She has the prettiest eyes!


----------



## tonynyc (Mar 1, 2011)

A chocolate fan :happy: wonders what LFW fancies 'milk chocolate' 'bittersweet' 'dark chocolate' 'white chocolate' ???? All of the Above ?????


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 1, 2011)

His positive attitude is a welcome presence on the boards.


----------



## tonynyc (Mar 1, 2011)

Horror Fan :bow: and took a great profile picture with the pooch :happy:


----------



## luscious_lulu (Mar 1, 2011)

He knows how to treat a lady


----------



## littlefairywren (Mar 1, 2011)

She loves being a girl, but still tells it how it is.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Mar 1, 2011)

Her explaination of what a taint is was awesome.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Mar 1, 2011)

honestly, what's not to like?


----------



## WVMountainrear (Mar 1, 2011)

The feeling is oh-so-mutual.


----------



## Never2fat4me (Mar 1, 2011)

That she noticed the number of posts I had made. (I hadn't notices I was at 666 and probably wouldn't have if you hadn't drawn it to my attention. Thanks!)


----------



## AshleyEileen (Mar 1, 2011)

He obviously likes numbers. HA.


----------



## CastingPearls (Mar 1, 2011)

We live in the same state!!!


----------



## tonynyc (Mar 1, 2011)

Always a treat when she post new pics :wubu: & her cat is a Rep Hoarder :happy:


----------



## BoomSnap (Mar 1, 2011)

With him it's ALWAYS free admission to the gun show. 8)


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Mar 2, 2011)

he likes games,cool in my book.:bow::happy:


----------



## penguin (Mar 2, 2011)

he's very friendly


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Mar 2, 2011)

she is very very hot and she is smart too,and gives pretty good advice and is easy on the eyes.:happy::bow: and she is a pretty cool person in general.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Mar 2, 2011)

He's so positive when talking to him that you can't help but feel good...an absolute sweetheart of a guy. :happy:


----------



## Mathias (Mar 2, 2011)

Her gorgeous blue eyes! :wubu:


----------



## snuggletiger (Mar 2, 2011)

Da chix dig him


----------



## Mathias (Mar 2, 2011)

Everyone love his name, plus he lives in Vegas. Sweet.


----------



## CuppyCakeSSBBW (Mar 2, 2011)

he has one of the nicest smiles I've ever seen.


----------



## tonynyc (Mar 2, 2011)

Like the nickname and the avatar :wubu: :wubu: - I also am a big fan of Cupcakes :eat2:


----------



## bmann0413 (Mar 4, 2011)

I might ask him to be my bodyguard. lol


----------



## tonynyc (Mar 4, 2011)

bmann0413 said:


> I might ask him to be my bodyguard. lol




All around good guy - Bmann0413 rules :bow: :bow: :bow:

Psst... BBW make better Bodyguards :happy:


----------



## CPProp (Mar 4, 2011)

tonynyc said:


> Psst... BBW make better Bodyguards :happy:



He thinks bbw's make a good body guard  if I were a dictator Id have a whole praetorian guard of them


----------



## CastingPearls (Mar 4, 2011)

His new avatar is the cutest mushroom cloud/volcano I've ever seen.


----------



## penguin (Mar 4, 2011)

She loves bacon!


----------



## CPProp (Mar 4, 2011)

She lives in the city that I intended to visit on the way back from Ayr when working in Eastern Australia


----------



## daddyoh70 (Mar 4, 2011)

He takes awesome photographs!


----------



## WVMountainrear (Mar 4, 2011)

I think he's adorable.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 4, 2011)

I think she's so nice!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Mar 4, 2011)

He's not only handsome, he's SUPER nice too!


----------



## Mathias (Mar 4, 2011)

I like her style!


----------



## Deacone (Mar 4, 2011)

I can't stop saying his side note in my head - IT'S. SO. FLUFFAAAAY!!


----------



## Mathias (Mar 5, 2011)

I like her creative pictures!


----------



## littlefairywren (Mar 5, 2011)

I saw him in my xbox today while I was smashing up cars on the freeway


----------



## Mathias (Mar 5, 2011)

It's too bad I don't have that game with me at the moment, otherwise I'd join you!


----------



## daddyoh70 (Mar 5, 2011)

The fact that he quoted Meatwad on his sig line shows he has impeccable taste in television shows!


----------



## goofy girl (Mar 5, 2011)

He's an excellent photographer!


----------



## russianrobot (Mar 5, 2011)

goofy girl said:


> He's an excellent photographer!



any hot chick who know 'Willin by Little Feat is cool by me


----------



## WVMountainrear (Mar 6, 2011)

His profile picture is so cool...


----------



## luscious_lulu (Mar 6, 2011)

She's very supportive.
And she's a hottie!


----------



## CastingPearls (Mar 6, 2011)

One of my favorite new blondes.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Mar 6, 2011)

I am proud to call her one of my friends


----------



## WVMountainrear (Mar 6, 2011)

I always enjoy reading his movie reviews.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Mar 6, 2011)

If anyone asks me "hey, did you happen to see the most beautiful girl in the world?", I know I can say yes, and reference her. And she was smiling


----------



## WVMountainrear (Mar 6, 2011)

He's a smooth talker. :blush:


----------



## littlefairywren (Mar 6, 2011)

She seems to be a genuinely lovely person :happy:


----------



## Mathias (Mar 6, 2011)

Lots of stuff! :wubu: She's kind, like video games, is a wonderful friend and she's from Australia.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Mar 6, 2011)

He's trying to keep my Truth or Dare thread from dying a horrible pre-mature death.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 6, 2011)

She seems so cheerful!


----------



## luscious_lulu (Mar 7, 2011)

He's entertaining


----------



## WVMountainrear (Mar 7, 2011)

I like her column in Large In Charge.


----------



## tonynyc (Mar 7, 2011)

Looks fabulous in the recent pics she posted :wubu: :wubu:


----------



## biggirlsrock (Mar 7, 2011)

He likes wrestling AND stickball


----------



## Never2fat4me (Mar 9, 2011)

As a Master Deater, I love a Cunning Linguist! 

Chris


----------



## luscious_lulu (Mar 9, 2011)

He uses excellent vocabulary.


----------



## LoveThoseCurves (Mar 9, 2011)

She plays hard to get.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Mar 9, 2011)

He's persistent


----------



## WVMountainrear (Mar 9, 2011)

She makes me laugh.


----------



## snuggletiger (Mar 9, 2011)

she has pretty eyes.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Mar 9, 2011)

He apparently likes my taste in feathers...Halloween costumes, that is.  Thank you for the rep. I like that he took the time to pay a compliment to someone (although I might be biased since, in this instance, it was me). :happy:


----------



## CastingPearls (Mar 9, 2011)

She lives in a beautiful state.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 9, 2011)

Her posts are always witty and make me laugh.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Mar 9, 2011)

Hawt chocolate! *winks*


----------



## tonynyc (Mar 9, 2011)

Hawt Cutie


----------



## WVMountainrear (Mar 9, 2011)

The wrestling discussions I've seen him have in other threads have taken me back to great memories of my childhood. My grandmother (if you can believe that) was a huge fan of professional wrestling. We never missed a pay-per-view. :happy:


----------



## CastingPearls (Mar 9, 2011)

for Tony: 
Just introduced me the fantastical possibilities of drive-thru daiquiris. WHEN ARE WE GOING????

For Lovely:
Smart AND beautiful.


----------



## tonynyc (Mar 9, 2011)

Fan of Daquiris... name the time and place Gorgeous One :wubu:


----------



## Mathias (Mar 9, 2011)

He's the definition of classy.


----------



## mz_puss (Mar 10, 2011)

Is a big soft sweetie who has possibly the biggest warmest smile ever !


----------



## luscious_lulu (Mar 10, 2011)

She is also a sweetie!


----------



## mz_puss (Mar 10, 2011)

she is sexy fun and rambunctious !


----------



## Mathias (Mar 10, 2011)

I'm glad she complemented on my smile.


----------



## mz_puss (Mar 10, 2011)

I like that he is such a well mannered young man


----------



## rellis10 (Mar 10, 2011)

Uniquely attractive woman, totally comfortable with her body and it shows :bow:


----------



## WVMountainrear (Mar 10, 2011)

He doesn't mind answering stupid questions.


----------



## KittyKitten (Mar 10, 2011)

She is a very nice person and post beautiful pictures!


----------



## WVMountainrear (Mar 10, 2011)

She strikes me as a beautiful person in every way.


----------



## CPProp (Mar 10, 2011)

She can sing............a talent I've not perfected


----------



## WVMountainrear (Mar 10, 2011)

I have no idea how you know if I can or can't sing...

But I do like your avatar.


----------



## rellis10 (Mar 10, 2011)

Very attractive, friendly and humble


----------



## tonynyc (Mar 10, 2011)

Fan of the squared circle :bow:


----------



## luscious_lulu (Mar 10, 2011)

He's good peeps


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Mar 10, 2011)

She's got _such _AMAZING attitude.


----------



## UnknownSpirit01 (Mar 10, 2011)

Has red hair like me


----------



## tonynyc (Mar 11, 2011)

Enjoyed reading his blog... we are both a fan of cooler weather :happy:


----------



## Never2fat4me (Mar 11, 2011)

He's a great FA who makes interesting posts.


----------



## snuggletiger (Mar 11, 2011)

He's got great sunglasses.


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Mar 11, 2011)

He is always very complimentary to me


----------



## Mathias (Mar 11, 2011)

I enjoy her posts!


----------



## mimosa (Mar 11, 2011)

His kindness. (((hug))))


----------



## Mathias (Mar 11, 2011)

And her kindness as well.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Mar 11, 2011)

He's a total sweetheart, who I am proud to call a friend.


----------



## snuggletiger (Mar 11, 2011)

She makes me giggle and go TEEHEEHEE.


----------



## bmann0413 (Mar 12, 2011)

Seems like a pretty cool person.


----------



## tonynyc (Mar 13, 2011)

Was at Mardi Gras


----------



## Mathias (Mar 13, 2011)

The ladies love him.


----------



## Never2fat4me (Mar 13, 2011)

Impressed by his number of posts and amount of rep.


----------



## mz_puss (Mar 14, 2011)

gold heart


----------



## luscious_lulu (Mar 14, 2011)

Stunningly beautiful


----------



## Mathias (Mar 14, 2011)

Delightfully Evil!


----------



## Never2fat4me (Mar 15, 2011)

That he is in a church choir (at least I think that is a choir robe he is wearing).


----------



## snuggletiger (Mar 15, 2011)

he got sunglasses.


----------



## tonynyc (Mar 15, 2011)

sports fan :bow:


----------



## WVMountainrear (Mar 15, 2011)

Well, I've just been to the hairy chest thread, and I have to say there's plenty to like about him there.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 15, 2011)

I like her Dims video. Also those stunning eyes! :wubu:


----------



## tonynyc (Mar 16, 2011)

Another Sports fan ... :happy:

and yes LovelyLady78 posted a great video and she does have stunning eyes - one of her many great features :wubu:


----------



## WVMountainrear (Mar 16, 2011)

Mathias said:


> I like her Dims video. Also those stunning eyes! :wubu:





tonynyc said:


> Another Sports fan ... :happy:
> 
> and yes LovelyLady78 posted a great video and she does have stunning eyes - one of her many great features :wubu:



You guys are too kind with your wubus... :blush:


----------



## luscious_lulu (Mar 16, 2011)

She's very supportive


----------



## Dromond (Mar 16, 2011)

She's very intelligent.


----------



## rellis10 (Mar 16, 2011)

He's got a great sense of humor!


----------



## luscious_lulu (Mar 17, 2011)

He's a sweet guy


----------



## tonynyc (Mar 17, 2011)

Sweetheart owes me a slow dance


----------



## CPProp (Mar 17, 2011)

He's into weight lifting.......which I used to do


----------



## Mathias (Mar 17, 2011)

Avatar is pretty sick.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Mar 17, 2011)

He's such a sweetheart.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 18, 2011)

She's also very nice and takes great pictures.


----------



## The Orange Mage (Mar 18, 2011)

He's a long-standing example of a good man of Dimensions.


----------



## CPProp (Mar 18, 2011)

Always remind me of Tango


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 18, 2011)

Born of Fire-awesome user title,awesome song by Slayer...'nuff said.


----------



## Never2fat4me (Mar 19, 2011)

Great avatar and location. Hope to visit there one day!


----------



## luscious_lulu (Mar 19, 2011)

He seems like a nice guy


----------



## Mathias (Mar 19, 2011)

She's my friend!


----------



## tonynyc (Mar 19, 2011)

Comic Book fan...


----------



## Spanky (Mar 19, 2011)

He is a good sport and a stand up guy!


----------



## tonynyc (Mar 19, 2011)

Makes the sports debate in the NFL thread all the worthwhile - also one of the great guys in Dims....


----------



## KittyKitten (Mar 20, 2011)

One of the coolest guys on Dims!


----------



## Never2fat4me (Mar 20, 2011)

Has the same birthday as France.


----------



## JonesT (Mar 20, 2011)

Always has positive things to say!


----------



## WVMountainrear (Mar 21, 2011)

He's back! Missed you, sir.


----------



## JonesT (Mar 21, 2011)

She's missed me and I've missed her too!


----------



## Never2fat4me (Mar 22, 2011)

Is a positive person and - for the ladies - is single and available!


----------



## WVMountainrear (Mar 22, 2011)

He's very complimentary, and he does so in a gentlemanly way.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Mar 22, 2011)

I look forward to reading her posts.


----------



## snuggletiger (Mar 22, 2011)

She's brave


----------



## luscious_lulu (Mar 22, 2011)

He has tried to understand my love of shoes


----------



## Mathias (Mar 23, 2011)

She's awesome!


----------



## bmann0413 (Mar 23, 2011)

HE'S awesome!


----------



## snuggletiger (Mar 23, 2011)

all Da DIMS Chix dig him


----------



## bmann0413 (Mar 23, 2011)

He's delusional. lol


----------



## Never2fat4me (Mar 23, 2011)

He earned a 1-up!


----------



## Never2fat4me (Mar 23, 2011)

He earned a 1-up!


----------



## Shosh (Mar 23, 2011)

He always gives such nice compliments to all the ladies here on their photos.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Mar 23, 2011)

*shes gorgeous and my friend *


----------



## Mathias (Mar 23, 2011)

The tattoo is AWESOME!!


----------



## tonynyc (Mar 23, 2011)

Fan of sushi and dumplings... I'm a big fan as well.....


----------



## Spanky (Mar 23, 2011)

Dude makes red, white, and blue leather look gooooooooood!


----------



## tonynyc (Mar 23, 2011)

Always enjoy the Football debates with Spanks :bow: .... too bad the betting cannot extend to basketball season or baseball


----------



## littlefairywren (Mar 24, 2011)

He has always been such a kind soul on Dims, and never has a bad word to say about anyone.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 24, 2011)

She's incredibly supportive and a great friend,


----------



## Never2fat4me (Mar 24, 2011)

Has really cool tattoos.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Mar 27, 2011)

He's informative...I didn't even know Matt had any tattoos! I must ask better questions of people when I'm getting to know them.  

I also like his profile picture...makes me want to go to the beach.


----------



## tinkerbell (Mar 27, 2011)

I dont know her, but she has such a kind and pretty smile in her profile picture!


----------



## Mathias (Mar 27, 2011)

lovelylady78 said:


> He's informative...I didn't even know Matt had any tattoos! I must ask better questions of people when I'm getting to know them.
> 
> I also like his profile picture...makes me want to go to the beach.



Actually I don't have tattoos, but thanks I guess? 



tinkerbell said:


> I dont know her, but she has such a kind and pretty smile in her profile picture!



I like the name Tinkerbell!


----------



## WVMountainrear (Mar 27, 2011)

Hahahaha...I didn't think it sounded very Matt to have a tattoo let alone tattoos... 

He's adorable, and I enjoyed watching his 25 questions YouTube video. :happy:


----------



## Mathias (Mar 27, 2011)

Aww, she liked my video! :blush:


----------



## luscious_lulu (Mar 27, 2011)

If he were a bit older and lived closer I'd totally date him.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 27, 2011)

She makes me blush every time.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Mar 27, 2011)

He's adorable when he blushes.


----------



## tonynyc (Mar 27, 2011)

Like the signature ...would love to hear LL laugh


----------



## luscious_lulu (Mar 27, 2011)

He's a smooth operator...


----------



## Scorsese86 (Mar 27, 2011)

She is a very adorable, wonderful, sweet lady... someone I would love to get a hug from


----------



## WVMountainrear (Mar 27, 2011)

He's wonderful. I only wish he believed he is as wonderful as he actually is.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 27, 2011)

Just like her name, she really is lovely inside and out!


----------



## Scorsese86 (Mar 27, 2011)

Despite our opponent views, we are both two shy guys


----------



## *Ravenous* (Mar 27, 2011)

Previous post I've seen from him he's quite smart...and most likely good looking also:happy:


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 27, 2011)

She's very pretty,and has a wickedly cool username. :happy:


----------



## luscious_lulu (Mar 27, 2011)

He's tres cool!


----------



## 1love_emily (Mar 27, 2011)

She has a great haircut and great hair! I wish my hair behaved like that


----------



## tonynyc (Mar 27, 2011)

Triple threat - musician - athletic (rides horses) - attractive young lady.. will go far


----------



## Mathias (Mar 27, 2011)

Football fan- hopefully there won't be an NFL lockout so we can go back and forth in the next NFL thread!


----------



## littlefairywren (Mar 27, 2011)

He has an infectious smile


----------



## Mishty (Mar 27, 2011)

She's a precious, *precious* lady from the merry ol land of Oz. :wubu:


----------



## littlefairywren (Mar 28, 2011)

Awww, she just made my day! You're a gorgeous girl :wubu:


----------



## bmann0413 (Mar 28, 2011)

She's really sweet.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Mar 28, 2011)

His smile lights up his face.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 28, 2011)

I appreciate her evil-ness!


----------



## Mishty (Mar 28, 2011)

One word: *geese*


----------



## Mathias (Mar 28, 2011)

Hahahaha!! She's funny!


----------



## luscious_lulu (Mar 29, 2011)

He's completely adorable. :kiss2:


----------



## bmann0413 (Mar 30, 2011)

I think she has a crush on me. lol


----------



## mel (Mar 30, 2011)

He is from the south..like me


----------



## rellis10 (Mar 30, 2011)

His smile is just as beaming as his personality 

EDIT: wait...mel's not a he!

Her location makes me want to give her a big hug...and everyone likes hugs.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Mar 30, 2011)

I find him to be a kindred spirit. :happy:


----------



## Mathias (Mar 30, 2011)

Everything. What's not to like? :wubu:


----------



## WVMountainrear (Mar 30, 2011)

I loved that he shared the inspirational story of his mother's cancer remission...it was very moving. He's an amazing person.

( And he frequently finds me worthy of the wubu for some reason... :blush: )


----------



## bmann0413 (Mar 30, 2011)

She's really nice to me, and for that, I am grateful. :happy:


----------



## Mathias (Mar 30, 2011)

"WE ARE SEX BOB-OMB AND WE'RE HERE TO WATCH SCOTT PILGRIM KICK YOUR TEETH IN! ONE-TWO-THREE-FOUR!!

He has to know what this is from!


----------



## bmann0413 (Mar 30, 2011)

He doesn't realize he gave the answer in his statement. lol

And he's awesome.


----------



## Never2fat4me (Mar 31, 2011)

He is a gentleman - and a gentle man.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Mar 31, 2011)

He seems like a good guy


----------



## rellis10 (Mar 31, 2011)

Always up for fun, and equally up for being serious when the time arises. It's important to have a good mix


----------



## JenFromOC (Mar 31, 2011)

He's sweet and adorable!


----------



## rellis10 (Mar 31, 2011)

A very attractive and strong willed woman


----------



## KittyKitten (Mar 31, 2011)

Very sweet guy (and a cutie). He is a pic lover like me!


----------



## bmann0413 (Mar 31, 2011)

She wants me. I can feel it. I'm wearing you down, baby. I'm wearing you doooooooooooooown! lol


----------



## WVMountainrear (Mar 31, 2011)

He just made me laugh out loud. And his smile is so genuine and warm.


----------



## bmann0413 (Mar 31, 2011)

She's a nice lady.


----------



## tonynyc (Mar 31, 2011)

Lloyd Rules :bow:


----------



## Mathias (Mar 31, 2011)

Always finds the most delicious food pictures. :happy:


----------



## JenFromOC (Mar 31, 2011)

He has an amazing smile!


----------



## CastingPearls (Mar 31, 2011)

Her tattoos are cool.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 31, 2011)

Cute avatar.


----------



## tonynyc (Mar 31, 2011)

Mathias said:


> Cute avatar.



*A*ppreciates good food pics :bow:








*
Mathias: this pic is for you... even worthy of Hyde Park and the Foodie Board
*


----------



## luscious_lulu (Apr 1, 2011)

He's the man! *winks*


----------



## Never2fat4me (Apr 2, 2011)

Like me, is from Ontario (I think...).


----------



## luscious_lulu (Apr 2, 2011)

OMG! He's Canadian! Yay! 

I am from Ontario.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Apr 2, 2011)

I wish I had the time off work to go to the Vegas bash with her this summer...and she's a doll for making me feel like I'd be welcomed and have someone to hang out with if I did. :happy:


----------



## Mathias (Apr 2, 2011)

She's from my original home state! :wubu:


----------



## BBWMoon (Apr 2, 2011)

He's living in my Current state.


----------



## littlefairywren (Apr 3, 2011)

I like her user name, and her pretty smile


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 3, 2011)

Gorgeous Smile and Loves chocolate


----------



## Never2fat4me (Apr 3, 2011)

Has made nearly 7000 posts and has tons of rep. Wtg Tony!


----------



## mz_puss (Apr 3, 2011)

I love that he speaks his mind and stands up for other people


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 3, 2011)

Lives up to her great signature


----------



## mz_puss (Apr 3, 2011)

his signature pic always makes me smile his awesome


----------



## Never2fat4me (Apr 3, 2011)

She is beautiful, intelligent and sassy. A wicked combo!!


----------



## luscious_lulu (Apr 3, 2011)

He sticks up for the hot women on this board.


----------



## Mathias (Apr 3, 2011)

She's feisty.


----------



## lalatx (Apr 3, 2011)

He speaks his mind.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Apr 3, 2011)

He likes feisty women *winks*


----------



## luscious_lulu (Apr 3, 2011)

lalatx said:


> He speaks his mind.



Ooops! She's got attitude.


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 3, 2011)

Like her attitude and spunk


----------



## WVMountainrear (Apr 3, 2011)

I just plain ol' like him. :happy:


----------



## Mathias (Apr 3, 2011)

She's so photogenic! :wubu:


----------



## Fox (Apr 3, 2011)

I really like his sig.


----------



## Mathias (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks! It's one of my favorite quotes from Fullmetal Alchemist.

He doesn't make people dumb far as I can tell.


----------



## Fox (Apr 3, 2011)

Yep!  I grew up with FMA. Good show

I like this guy's tastes and use of inside humor. XD


----------



## Never2fat4me (Apr 4, 2011)

He's a young FA and apparently very confident in his admiration of SSBBWs.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Apr 4, 2011)

He enjoys tennis, which I enjoy as well.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Apr 4, 2011)

He's an absolute doll...


----------



## Weirdo890 (Apr 4, 2011)

She's a sweet person and a good friend. :happy:


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 4, 2011)

I like the avatar and new signature


----------



## Mathias (Apr 5, 2011)

Dude's got some major guns for arms!


----------



## toomuchspagett (Apr 5, 2011)

this guys got a premium smile.


----------



## The Orange Mage (Apr 5, 2011)

I love her style and attitude!


----------



## toomuchspagett (Apr 5, 2011)




----------



## The Orange Mage (Apr 5, 2011)

She likes...my gusta? XD


----------



## toomuchspagett (Apr 5, 2011)

HAHA YES. i like that he likes that i like
they dont think it be like it is but it do


----------



## Twilley (Apr 5, 2011)

She also peruses that which shall not be named, lol


----------



## The Orange Mage (Apr 5, 2011)

He's probably cool enough to name it for me via rep.


----------



## Twilley (Apr 5, 2011)

That would be in strict violation of the rules, but reps to you anyway. YOU SEEM THE CLASSY SORT.


----------



## Tanuki (Apr 5, 2011)

He enjoys showtunes~!


----------



## luscious_lulu (Apr 5, 2011)

She's adorable


----------



## WVMountainrear (Apr 5, 2011)

She's a total hottie.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Apr 5, 2011)

She is a legally fabulous person. :happy:


----------



## JonesT (Apr 5, 2011)

I like her signature.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Apr 5, 2011)

He's such a cool guy, and I don't know that I've ever told him how much it really meant to me before, but I really appreciated the message he sent me on Valentine's Day.


----------



## JonesT (Apr 5, 2011)

Everything! She is beautiful and sweet. She always makes me feel appreciated. I'm glad that she appreciated the message I sent her because I meant every bit of it.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Apr 5, 2011)

He looks like an awesome guy to be around.


----------



## Mathias (Apr 5, 2011)

He seems pretty cool!


----------



## Weirdo890 (Apr 5, 2011)

He likes to make people laugh, which is commendable because everybody could use a good laugh. :happy:


----------



## bmann0413 (Apr 6, 2011)

He's my frieeeeend. My brotha! My comrade in arms! My... uhm... some-other-word-that-means-awesome-guy-friend!


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 6, 2011)

Lloyd is awesome - should earn more than a "1-Up" one of the many postive supporters in Dims.....


----------



## Never2fat4me (Apr 6, 2011)

He almost has enough rep for a golden star.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Apr 6, 2011)

He loves women of all sizes.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Apr 6, 2011)

That he is posting more.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Apr 6, 2011)

She's a real sweetheart! :happy:


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 7, 2011)

Good to see him back 

Appreciates Jack Kirby - a legend

Also being a comic book fan check out this great DVD




Secret Orgin of DC Comics- Trailer


----------



## JonesT (Apr 7, 2011)

He kind of reminds me of myself.


----------



## Never2fat4me (Apr 7, 2011)

He has been brave enough to recognize and post about a similar experience with a woman as I have had.


----------



## mz_puss (Apr 7, 2011)

Never2fat4me said:


> He has been brave enough to recognize and post about a similar experience with a woman as I have had.



His sweet and kind and funny


----------



## snuggletiger (Apr 7, 2011)

She's a friend


----------



## Twilley (Apr 7, 2011)

He has a good taste in friends, I would think


----------



## Mathias (Apr 7, 2011)

Thought the name was Tweety at first.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Apr 7, 2011)

His sarcasm


----------



## JonesT (Apr 7, 2011)

Her "fattitude" column in LargeInCharge Magazine.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Apr 7, 2011)

His sunglasses somehow make him look even cooler than he already does.


----------



## JonesT (Apr 7, 2011)

She knows exactly what to say to make me feel better about myself.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Apr 7, 2011)

He plays the saxophone.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Apr 7, 2011)

She's good people


----------



## Weirdo890 (Apr 7, 2011)

She's a wonderful human being!


----------



## JonesT (Apr 7, 2011)

He has a lot of compliments which is always a good thing.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Apr 7, 2011)

He's a friendly brother, and I love making new friends.


----------



## Never2fat4me (Apr 8, 2011)

He has awesome taste in women.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Apr 8, 2011)

He likes the fatties.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Apr 8, 2011)

She likes men who likes fatties.


----------



## Fox (Apr 8, 2011)

He likes that she likes men who like fatties


----------



## Weirdo890 (Apr 8, 2011)

He likes to engage in verbal gymnastics.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Apr 8, 2011)

He's funny...


----------



## Mathias (Apr 8, 2011)

She admires my feistyness


----------



## Weirdo890 (Apr 8, 2011)

He's a good looking man.


----------



## Never2fat4me (Apr 8, 2011)

He is an interesting guy with interesting things to say, and whom I would like to get to know better.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Apr 8, 2011)

He's a man who knows what he likes. :happy:


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 8, 2011)

A sweet genuine true friend.


----------



## Mathias (Apr 8, 2011)

She has her own awesome unique style.


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 8, 2011)

Like the signature..we all need to be thankful....


----------



## daddyoh70 (Apr 8, 2011)

He's the coolest guy I've never met. Even if he is a NY Giants fan


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 8, 2011)

Enjoys debating NFL with Daddyoh... also pretty cool


----------



## BBWMoon (Apr 9, 2011)

One of the nicest guys you could ever meet


----------



## Never2fat4me (Apr 9, 2011)

She likes _City Island_.


----------



## Twilley (Apr 9, 2011)

He's familiar with a movie that I kind of sort of like!


----------



## Weirdo890 (Apr 9, 2011)

He likes _The Goon_, which is one of my favorite comic books of all time!


----------



## Fox (Apr 9, 2011)

He always makes great posts.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Apr 9, 2011)

He's a sweet guy who deserves a good woman to love. :happy:


----------



## Twilley (Apr 9, 2011)

Has awesome taste, all around!


----------



## Weirdo890 (Apr 9, 2011)

Has awesome taste in comics, if that poster for _Shazam and the Monster Society of Evil_ is any indication.


----------



## Twilley (Apr 9, 2011)

Knows what Shazam is, which is grounds for a medal in and of itself. Also has a very interesting blog.


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 9, 2011)

Twilley said:


> Knows what Shazam is, which is grounds for a medal in and of itself. Also has a very interesting blog.



Appreciates Captain Marvel.... probably one of the greatest Movie Serials ever...


----------



## Weirdo890 (Apr 9, 2011)

Has fine taste in superheroes. Captain Marvel kicks ass.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Apr 9, 2011)

I am happy to see him active on this forum again. One of the true gentlemen on Dims


----------



## Twilley (Apr 9, 2011)

Has an epic signature


----------



## Weirdo890 (Apr 9, 2011)

He likes my blog. I appreciate that.


----------



## Twilley (Apr 9, 2011)

Has an awesome appreciation for the finer things in life, mainly moi. Also, cartoons.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Apr 9, 2011)

He's a Ralph Bakshi nut like me.


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 9, 2011)

Knows good animation - Bakshi's "Fritz the Cat" was ahead of it's time


----------



## Weirdo890 (Apr 9, 2011)

This guy is just awesome.


----------



## penguin (Apr 9, 2011)

He says so much with great pictures.


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 9, 2011)

Gorgeous lady :wubu: who appreciates the power of pics :happy:


----------



## Arrhythmia (Apr 9, 2011)

I wouldn't mind slow dancing with him


----------



## Weirdo890 (Apr 9, 2011)

She's a philanthropist, a truly noble occupation.


----------



## Mathias (Apr 10, 2011)

Appreciates comic books!


----------



## Arrhythmia (Apr 10, 2011)

Looks so much like my nephew. Both are handsome young men!


----------



## Scorsese86 (Apr 10, 2011)

She's an absolute hottie!


----------



## WVMountainrear (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm pretty sure I could talk to him about anything.


----------



## Never2fat4me (Apr 10, 2011)

She's legalicious. Now if only I knew exactly what that meant...


----------



## Weirdo890 (Apr 10, 2011)

He would get my girlfriend and I a private concert with ABBA if he could. That's just so cool.


----------



## Never2fat4me (Apr 10, 2011)

He thinks that something I would like to do is cool. Cool.


----------



## 1love_emily (Apr 10, 2011)

He's always responding to threads in the Lounge with great speed and diction. I enjoy his posts a lot


----------



## WVMountainrear (Apr 10, 2011)

She reminds me of me 15 years ago...only she's much cuter.


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 10, 2011)

For Em: She has a lot of promise yet is awesome already.

For Lovely: MY West Virginia twin separated at birth.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Apr 10, 2011)

We've been posting on top of each other all evening with equally fabulous things.


----------



## rellis10 (Apr 10, 2011)

lovelylady78 said:


> We've been posting on top of each other all evening with equally fabulous things.



A fabulous, attractive, intelligent and sensitive woman.


----------



## 1love_emily (Apr 10, 2011)

He's incredibly handsome and I just want to give him a hug! :blush:


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 10, 2011)

Enjoys Hugs -- also athletic and talented


----------



## WVMountainrear (Apr 10, 2011)

He's generous with rep and compliments.


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 10, 2011)

Legalicious :wubu: :wubu::wubu: AND the owner of very hypnotic eyes :smitten:


----------



## danielson123 (Apr 10, 2011)

He'e a wrestling aficionado, quite like myself.


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 10, 2011)

danielson123 said:


> He'e a wrestling aficionado, quite like myself.



Fan of the Living Legend :bow: :bow:








Here's a pic of me with Bruno Sammartino


----------



## danielson123 (Apr 10, 2011)

I have to spread more rep around before I can give you Cauliflower Ear Rep. He has a lot of intelligent insight. And he has pictures with many famous people, which also makes me a bit jealous!


----------



## pegz (Apr 10, 2011)

Don't really know much about the previous poster... but just from reading his posts.. I think he must be a very cool guy. Also... Id LIKE to matchmake him with a "certain musical girl" I see on here... but that's me just being a matchmaker....


----------



## TwilightStarr (Apr 11, 2011)

I think it's awesome she knows how to quilt, that's something I have always wanted to learn.


----------



## Twilley (Apr 11, 2011)

She's a reader, which is always good.


----------



## Deven (Apr 11, 2011)

Has action figures!


----------



## The Orange Mage (Apr 11, 2011)

They know the truth about the cake.


----------



## Angel (Apr 11, 2011)

Lots of things


----------



## littlefairywren (Apr 11, 2011)

I think she is just lovely :happy:


----------



## Angel (Apr 11, 2011)

littlefairywren said:


> I think she is just lovely :happy:



Thank you. 

She is so sweet... and has a naughty side!


----------



## Twilley (Apr 11, 2011)

She has a lovely smile!


----------



## Arrhythmia (Apr 11, 2011)

He has _great_ taste in lotions (Curel)


----------



## Never2fat4me (Apr 11, 2011)

Her nosering.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Apr 11, 2011)

He's a sweetheart and a gentleman.


----------



## Twilley (Apr 11, 2011)

Her username is super accurate!


----------



## lalatx (Apr 11, 2011)

He appears to be deep in thought in his avatar.


----------



## littlefairywren (Apr 11, 2011)

She's as cute as a button!


----------



## WVMountainrear (Apr 11, 2011)

I find her to be just darling in every way. Such a sweet person...


----------



## Mathias (Apr 11, 2011)

She's always so nice!


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 11, 2011)

Like the avatar... always a fan of the Batman and the cool villains


----------



## Twilley (Apr 12, 2011)

She looks especially cuddly, I should think


----------



## Tanuki (Apr 12, 2011)

That he likes my hat ^_^


----------



## penguin (Apr 12, 2011)

Awesome steampunk outfit!


----------



## The Orange Mage (Apr 12, 2011)

Is an awesome Aussie! And started that awesome voice thread!


----------



## luscious_lulu (Apr 12, 2011)

He's a good guy


----------



## snuggletiger (Apr 12, 2011)

she can explain to me about how hummus should taste.


----------



## penguin (Apr 12, 2011)

I so read that as humans instead of hummus.

He's a great guy, who's very caring.


----------



## Arrhythmia (Apr 12, 2011)

Want to learn her mojo! How do you turn the men on? :wubu:


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 12, 2011)

She's into haunted houses and horror! Love it.


----------



## Mathias (Apr 12, 2011)

Loved the movie mentioned in her sig. 

Whoops that was for Arrhythmia! 

She likes awesome cartoons!


----------



## littlefairywren (Apr 12, 2011)

He is a very loyal friend.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Apr 12, 2011)

She's a beautiful and wonderful person whom I am proud to call my friend.


----------



## 1love_emily (Apr 12, 2011)

He's so loyal to his girl, I think it's romantic and cute and awe-inspiring and it makes me realize what I want in the future


----------



## littlefairywren (Apr 13, 2011)

I love that she can play a musical instrument....something I regret giving up.


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 13, 2011)

I get to say something I like about her!

Oh! I should say something shouldn't I?

EVERYTHING.


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 13, 2011)

*E*njoys sentence enhancers - also very easy on the eyes :smitten: :smitten:


----------



## Mathias (Apr 13, 2011)

Always a gentleman to the ladies.


----------



## Angel (Apr 13, 2011)

He's a gentleman, and nice, and intelligent, and thought-provoking, and has a smile that radiates warmth and goodness.


----------



## Mathias (Apr 13, 2011)

I like seeing her posting in this thread more often!


----------



## Never2fat4me (Apr 13, 2011)

He stands up for public servants.


----------



## Aust99 (Apr 13, 2011)

Always complimentary to the ladies...


----------



## Never2fat4me (Apr 13, 2011)

That she's a teacher. A truly noble - and undervalued! - profession.


----------



## penguin (Apr 13, 2011)

He's fun!


----------



## Twilley (Apr 13, 2011)

That she is not a coconut ;P


----------



## Aust99 (Apr 13, 2011)

Cool sideburns!


----------



## That Guy You Met Once (Apr 13, 2011)

Nice avatar.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Apr 13, 2011)

He's an amateur photographer, which is very cool. Maybe he can teach me something about composing a scene. Photographers and other artists can learn a lot from each other.


----------



## Mathias (Apr 13, 2011)

I like the youtube video in his sig!


----------



## luscious_lulu (Apr 13, 2011)

I like his signature.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Apr 13, 2011)

She's sassy!


----------



## Mishty (Apr 13, 2011)

She lives up to her name, she really is lovely, and a complete Lady. 
I likes her. :happy:


----------



## WVMountainrear (Apr 13, 2011)

Aww...I like her too. 

She's not afraid to be who she is. That's a wonderful quality.


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 13, 2011)

She definitely lives up to the name and very hypnotic eyes :smitten:...


----------



## danielson123 (Apr 13, 2011)

He's probably one of the coolest people I've talked to


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 13, 2011)

Great guy and Fellow wrestling fan like me also posted what one of the best clips on the wrestling thread.....


----------



## danielson123 (Apr 13, 2011)

He appreciates HISTORY!


----------



## WVMountainrear (Apr 13, 2011)

He's a cutie!  And I haven't really gotten to talk to him, but I enjoy his posts overall.


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 13, 2011)

Her voice is awesome.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Apr 13, 2011)

You just like the fact that I have a pappy.  

I read her Facebook wall religiously and love her posts...and, although I hate peeps, I got some "recipes" from her that I need to try.


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 13, 2011)

Looking forward to seeing her future postings on the foodie board.....


----------



## Arrhythmia (Apr 13, 2011)

He's a sweetie and I'm watching his posts more and more...


----------



## Nutella (Apr 13, 2011)

He's from Wisconsin!!


----------



## littlefairywren (Apr 13, 2011)

She seems to be a very nice lady and I love her nose piercing  

Oops, that was for Arrhythmia.

I LOVE Nutella....so that is the perfect user name! Welcome


----------



## Aust99 (Apr 13, 2011)

My fav fairy!!


----------



## danielson123 (Apr 14, 2011)

I love her posts! She seems so cool and funny!


----------



## bmann0413 (Apr 14, 2011)

I like that Double Gulp in his profile pic... and his hat.


----------



## Never2fat4me (Apr 14, 2011)

That yesterday was his birthday!


----------



## pegz (Apr 14, 2011)

I totally LIKE that he created a user name Never2fat4me...
Smart man!


----------



## luscious_lulu (Apr 14, 2011)

She has a nice smile


----------



## Emma (Apr 14, 2011)

She has pretty hair


----------



## luscious_lulu (Apr 14, 2011)

I always look forward to reading her posts.


----------



## Twilley (Apr 14, 2011)

Because Boobzilla is a film that desperately needs to be made.


----------



## Mishty (Apr 14, 2011)

He's a complete dork, but it's okay.... he makes dorkus sexy


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 14, 2011)

Everytime she talks about food I get hungry and horny and homesick for a place I've never been.


----------



## Arrhythmia (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm really taking a huge shine to this woman!


----------



## Twilley (Apr 14, 2011)

Not to sound shallow, but she's a cutie!


----------



## Arrhythmia (Apr 14, 2011)

Twilley said:


> Not to sound shallow, but she's a cutie!


Not to sound doubly shallow...but he's HOT!! Why do the young always have to peak my interest?


----------



## Never2fat4me (Apr 15, 2011)

Her candor about aging.


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 15, 2011)

Great Nickname... no bs straight and to the point :bow:


----------



## Aust99 (Apr 15, 2011)

My fav strongman!!! He is the sweetest guy!!!


----------



## rellis10 (Apr 15, 2011)

Very pretty and sweet woman, and she's got a great accent :happy:


----------



## WVMountainrear (Apr 15, 2011)

He's so very easy to talk to, and he doesn't seem to mind listening to me ramble.


----------



## penguin (Apr 15, 2011)

She has gorgeous underwear, and fills it so nicely.


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 15, 2011)

I'm jelly of her thick thick braids.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Apr 15, 2011)

She's a sweet person and a good friend.


----------



## Never2fat4me (Apr 16, 2011)

He's such an intelligent, witty and all-round fun guy.


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 17, 2011)

Has a novel way to enjoy chocolate :bow:


----------



## UmbroUmbro (Apr 17, 2011)

Hes a fellow New Yorker. Good man. NY represent...


----------



## Never2fat4me (Apr 17, 2011)

He's quite a good artist (and obviously appreciates pear-shaped bbws).


----------



## Aust99 (Apr 17, 2011)

Very friendly and kindhearted!


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 17, 2011)

I love the Avatar :happy: - very talented - didn't think the last one could have been topped -but, Aust99 proved me wrong :bow:


----------



## WVMountainrear (Apr 17, 2011)

I like that he just made the 2000th post in this thread! It's great to have at least one thread where we can all come just to say and hear positive things about each other.


----------



## danielson123 (Apr 17, 2011)

I like that she's a very positive and kind person.


----------



## Arrhythmia (Apr 17, 2011)

I'm starting to take a shine to him.


----------



## Agent 007 (Apr 17, 2011)

She's into horror.


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 17, 2011)

I have a thing for Dutch men.


----------



## danielson123 (Apr 17, 2011)

She doesn't know it, but I really respect her opinions and look up to her a lot.


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 17, 2011)

Cool guy has an appreciation for the Legends of Wrestling


----------



## danielson123 (Apr 17, 2011)

-Let me clarify-

I have an appreciation for legendary old school wrestlers. Not Legends of Wrestlemania, that shitty game WWE put out the other year. God that was bad.

The previous poster is really a very awesome person who I can tell works very hard and puts a tremendous effort into everything he does. :bow:


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 17, 2011)

Great signature... knows and appreciates good cusine 

will have to share more thoughts on that lousy game on the Wrestling thread


----------



## bmann0413 (Apr 18, 2011)

I can totally beat him at arm wrestling.... in a parallel universe. lol


----------



## 1love_emily (Apr 18, 2011)

He is positively adorable :blush:


----------



## Zandoz (Apr 18, 2011)

Cute as a button.


----------



## Aust99 (Apr 18, 2011)

I like the troll in their avatar...


----------



## Fox (Apr 18, 2011)

I like the finger hugs in the avatar.


----------



## Twilley (Apr 18, 2011)

They are adequately anonymous XP


----------



## luscious_lulu (Apr 18, 2011)

He has a picture of himself as his avatar


----------



## Twilley (Apr 18, 2011)

She is entirely too adorable :smitten:


----------



## danielson123 (Apr 18, 2011)

I love the name Twilley. It sounds so nice to say out loud.


----------



## herin (Apr 18, 2011)

Every time I see him post, it makes me think of The Karate Kid!


----------



## littlefairywren (Apr 18, 2011)

There is a wee kitty in her avatar, so she must be good people!


----------



## WVMountainrear (Apr 18, 2011)

I love how much she uses the word "wee"...I smile every time I see it.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Apr 18, 2011)

She gives good hugs.


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 19, 2011)

owes me a hug


----------



## snuggletiger (Apr 19, 2011)

he seems very likeable


----------



## Dromond (Apr 19, 2011)

He makes me laugh.


----------



## littlefairywren (Apr 19, 2011)

He is a friendly neighbour, and sends me marble, zoning permits, energy etc


----------



## The Orange Mage (Apr 19, 2011)

She has excellent taste in signature quotations.


----------



## Angel (Apr 19, 2011)

That he's the wrong kind of FA


----------



## penguin (Apr 19, 2011)

He's a cutie.


----------



## Robbie_Rob (Apr 19, 2011)

is proud she's not a coconut


----------



## Aust99 (Apr 19, 2011)

Has an amazing tattoo!


----------



## Twilley (Apr 19, 2011)

That they appreciate good tattoos!


----------



## luscious_lulu (Apr 19, 2011)

He likes tats!


----------



## mel (Apr 19, 2011)

She has fattitude!!


----------



## Robbie_Rob (Apr 19, 2011)

Has been here 5 years this month, congrats


----------



## luscious_lulu (Apr 19, 2011)

He's new & posting


----------



## snuggletiger (Apr 19, 2011)

she makes me laugh and giggle


----------



## fluffyandcute (Apr 19, 2011)

snuggletiger said:


> she makes me laugh and giggle



He is a nice guy!!! Needs to sun bathe with me LOL


----------



## Robbie_Rob (Apr 19, 2011)

not just fluffy, oh no, fluffy and cute


----------



## luscious_lulu (Apr 19, 2011)

His awesome Irish accent!


----------



## Robbie_Rob (Apr 19, 2011)

Her volunteer work. Kudos missus lulu, kudos


----------



## Twilley (Apr 19, 2011)

has an excellent avatar!


----------



## mel (Apr 19, 2011)

he is a Bama boy!



(let me just add in Roll Tide!!)


----------



## Twilley (Apr 19, 2011)

if her profile picture is to be believed, she has an adorable smile!


----------



## Robbie_Rob (Apr 19, 2011)

Twilley said:


> if her profile picture is to be believed, she has an adorable smile!



She does, check out here profile pic. Wow what a stunner:bow:


----------



## danielson123 (Apr 19, 2011)

His username reminds me of Marky Mark. And I like Mark Wahlberg.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Apr 19, 2011)

I like his tag line of "Sweet & Sour"...I wish I were as creative. I've been trying to think of a good one for myself.


----------



## Twilley (Apr 19, 2011)

Her username is more than appropriate ;P


----------



## StaySafeTonight (Apr 19, 2011)

Beautiful eyes! Like woah!


----------



## Twilley (Apr 19, 2011)

Though I'm certain that was meant for the poster before me, the compliment is nonetheless appreciated, lol


----------



## WVMountainrear (Apr 19, 2011)

I don't know...from what I can see of them peeking up over your book in your profile picture, they look just lovely.


----------



## Twilley (Apr 19, 2011)

Her eyes ain't so bad, either :wubu:


----------



## Tanuki (Apr 19, 2011)

I like his quote~


----------



## littlefairywren (Apr 19, 2011)

I love her style and I think she is LOVELY!


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 19, 2011)

Confidante and best virtual hugger.


----------



## CleverBomb (Apr 19, 2011)

Great attitude!

-Rusty


----------



## danielson123 (Apr 19, 2011)

He takes the time to personally sign his posts.


----------



## Aust99 (Apr 19, 2011)

Fitting in quite nicely!!!


----------



## 1love_emily (Apr 19, 2011)

Has an adorable avatar and uses local dialect in their replies which makes me smile


----------



## mel (Apr 19, 2011)

she is cute as a button!!!


----------



## danielson123 (Apr 19, 2011)

She's a dork, she embraces that, and I love that!


----------



## Twilley (Apr 19, 2011)

Accepts the nerdery, which is always good!!


----------



## littlefairywren (Apr 20, 2011)

He is very charming.


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 20, 2011)

*LFW* equally charming and adorable :smitten: :smitten: 


*For Twilly*

*Shazam!!!!!!*



 GIFSoup


----------



## Twilley (Apr 20, 2011)

He has good taste in 'toons


----------



## Robbie_Rob (Apr 20, 2011)

has an epic set of lambchops


----------



## Aust99 (Apr 20, 2011)

Is fitting in quite nicely too.... And who doesn't love an Irish accent???


----------



## Jon Blaze (Apr 20, 2011)

She's an epically beautiful and awesome person.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Apr 20, 2011)

He's one of the finest young men I've ever talked to...and SUCH a sweetheart of a guy! :happy:


----------



## rellis10 (Apr 20, 2011)

So open and friendly, not afraid to talk about what's on her mind.


----------



## mel (Apr 20, 2011)

he posts the cutest pictures!


----------



## Fox (Apr 20, 2011)

She's a very confident dork. XD


----------



## Aust99 (Apr 20, 2011)

He just made his 200th post!!!


----------



## mel (Apr 20, 2011)

she is adorable! she reminds me of heidi klum


----------



## Weirdo890 (Apr 20, 2011)

She embraces her dorkiness like I do.


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 20, 2011)

He really is one of my favorite people because of his thoughtfulness and how much he cares about others.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Apr 20, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> He really is one of my favorite people because of his thoughtfulness and how much he cares about others.



Thanks Elaine! She has a courage that I wish I had. :happy:


----------



## luscious_lulu (Apr 20, 2011)

His uber hot girlfriend...:smitten:


----------



## Robbie_Rob (Apr 20, 2011)

Everyone bows to boobzilla


----------



## littlefairywren (Apr 20, 2011)

I love how he has just jumped right in with everyone....welcome


----------



## Robbie_Rob (Apr 20, 2011)

I love her home town, beautiful city


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 20, 2011)

His avatar and tattoo art is beautiful.


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 20, 2011)

*L*ove it when she talks science :wubu: :wubu: :wubu:


----------



## Mishty (Apr 20, 2011)

She's Dimensions equivalent of Jackie O, only better tits. :wubu:


----------



## Weirdo890 (Apr 20, 2011)

She's a big ole friendly gal!


----------



## Aust99 (Apr 20, 2011)

Tony was skipped so I'll say that he is very caring and always there to congratulate and console... 


Weirdo (Eric) is a lovely, charming guy!


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 21, 2011)

Makes things right in the universe :happy:


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 21, 2011)

He's compassionate.


----------



## mel (Apr 21, 2011)

she has wonderful gown taste :eat2:


----------



## Angel (Apr 21, 2011)

She's very pretty and super sweet. Also her and I and MrNiceGuy have something in common.


----------



## Aust99 (Apr 21, 2011)

She has lovely hair. And a great attitude!


----------



## Never2fat4me (Apr 21, 2011)

She's an Australian BBW. (Need I say more?)


----------



## WVMountainrear (Apr 21, 2011)

He loves those Aussies!


----------



## Aust99 (Apr 21, 2011)

Her name is very fitting... and she posts some hot hot hot pics...


----------



## Dromond (Apr 21, 2011)

I second the Australian admiration. Also her avatars always make me smile.


----------



## Mishty (Apr 21, 2011)

He's my coolest neighbor since Elton John moved to Atlanta.


----------



## snuggletiger (Apr 21, 2011)

She's neat


----------



## littlefairywren (Apr 21, 2011)

We share Gilmorris


----------



## Weirdo890 (Apr 21, 2011)

She likes to play hug o'war!


----------



## danielson123 (Apr 21, 2011)

Haven't really talked to him, but his posts lead me to believe he's a pretty awesome guy.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Apr 21, 2011)

He looks to be an awesome guy himself!


----------



## littlefairywren (Apr 21, 2011)

He has a super good heart!


----------



## LovelyLiz (Apr 21, 2011)

She is so encouraging and genuinely happy for other people's happiness.


----------



## mel (Apr 21, 2011)

she is totally rockin the beach photo in her pic and I bet she is cool is hang out with!


----------



## Mishty (Apr 21, 2011)

She to suffered the Aaron Carter concert in 2003


----------



## Dromond (Apr 21, 2011)

She's too awesome for words.


----------



## mel (Apr 21, 2011)

He speaks his mind!


----------



## Weirdo890 (Apr 21, 2011)

She's a sweet lovable person!


----------



## danielson123 (Apr 21, 2011)

Funny guy!


----------



## Weirdo890 (Apr 21, 2011)

He's a great guy.


----------



## rellis10 (Apr 21, 2011)

Friendly, articulate and polite. And great taste in partner :happy:


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 21, 2011)

Genuine .....


----------



## littlefairywren (Apr 21, 2011)

She is my friend, and if you hurt her I will get Frank to kick your ass!


----------



## Weirdo890 (Apr 21, 2011)

She is a terrific, wonderful person whom I am proud to call my friend.


----------



## Never2fat4me (Apr 22, 2011)

Really interesting guy; he is someone I wish I could meet in real life.


----------



## Robbie_Rob (Apr 22, 2011)

He works for the government but still wants jiggly fun!


----------



## WVMountainrear (Apr 22, 2011)

His tat is hot.


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 22, 2011)

Best Legal Representation


----------



## Arrhythmia (Apr 22, 2011)

She's so sweet! Bet she'd taste good with biscuits :eat1:


----------



## WVMountainrear (Apr 22, 2011)

I'm a fan of her posts! :happy:


----------



## mz_puss (Apr 23, 2011)

I Have a crush on the previous poster, shes funny, sexy, sultry, sweet and adorable in all her posts :wubu:


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Apr 23, 2011)

everything.:wubu:


----------



## Robbie_Rob (Apr 23, 2011)

he's a real man, cause only real men love big women


----------



## mz_puss (Apr 23, 2011)

I love his avatar pic


----------



## Robbie_Rob (Apr 23, 2011)

and i love your avatar and your pic on your profile. if you like my avatar hope you like my tattoo


----------



## mz_puss (Apr 23, 2011)

I love love love your tattoo !


----------



## luscious_lulu (Apr 23, 2011)

I'm loving her new avatar. :smitten:


----------



## mz_puss (Apr 23, 2011)

luscious_lulu said:


> I'm loving her new avatar. :smitten:



BOOBZILLA !!!!! crushes small villages with her boobs !!!!! I love it !


----------



## Robbie_Rob (Apr 23, 2011)

leaves a hint of something saucy with her name


----------



## Heyyou (Apr 23, 2011)

Gives Rob the sauce for mz puss, gives him the keys to the bachelor pad and the hot car, says "enjoy!" 

You devil, you


----------



## Aust99 (Apr 23, 2011)

Is a fan of Captain Planet!!!! I loved that show as a kid!!!


----------



## Twilley (Apr 23, 2011)

Has good taste, aesthetically speaking.


----------



## mz_puss (Apr 23, 2011)

he likes my pics, i like his glasses


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 23, 2011)

Besides her obvious beauty, she's also strong and brave.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Apr 23, 2011)

She is wonderful in so many ways...


----------



## Robbie_Rob (Apr 23, 2011)

writes a good column


----------



## mz_puss (Apr 23, 2011)

he knows how to Give a sweet compliment


----------



## herin (Apr 23, 2011)

She has beautiful hair!


----------



## littlefairywren (Apr 23, 2011)

She has a cute wee smile


----------



## mel (Apr 23, 2011)

She posts from cute and fuuny responses!


----------



## mz_puss (Apr 23, 2011)

She is ridiculously gorgeous...wow


----------



## Dromond (Apr 24, 2011)

She's a genuinely nice, beautiful, funny woman.


----------



## herin (Apr 24, 2011)

He's a Blues Brother


----------



## mz_puss (Apr 24, 2011)

she has a lil house on the prairie and a cute smile.


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 24, 2011)

Appreciates Finance :happy: and a Big Cutie :smitten:


----------



## 1love_emily (Apr 24, 2011)

He apparently appreciates slow dancing, so how can I not love him?


----------



## penguin (Apr 24, 2011)

She's sassy.


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 24, 2011)

She makes a great unicorn.


----------



## snuggletiger (Apr 24, 2011)

She's nice to people


----------



## Mishty (Apr 24, 2011)

He likes to snuggle. :wubu:


----------



## Twilley (Apr 24, 2011)

She's so very awesome. Not to mention a real looker :smitten:


----------



## 1love_emily (Apr 24, 2011)

He's ADORABLE :blush:


----------



## Twilley (Apr 24, 2011)

She's pretty cute, herself. Plus musically gifted!


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Apr 24, 2011)

o i just love his name,it just sounds so awesome!  and glasses rule!


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Apr 24, 2011)

He's in Texas.


----------



## mel (Apr 24, 2011)

she is beautiful!! look at those eyes !!


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 24, 2011)

Just gorgeous :wubu: and not a dork!!!!!


----------



## Robbie_Rob (Apr 24, 2011)

he's posted 7000 times


----------



## lalatx (Apr 24, 2011)

He lives in Ireland... One of the many places I want to visit.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Apr 24, 2011)

she's gorgeous and just seems like a cool take no crap chick.


----------



## Never2fat4me (Apr 25, 2011)

He is a romantic and finds inspiration in others' tales of finding true love.


----------



## Robbie_Rob (Apr 25, 2011)

Shorts, t-shirt, cap and glasses combo


----------



## pegz (Apr 25, 2011)

He's one of the "good" ones...Definitely a catch and a keeper.


----------



## mz_puss (Apr 25, 2011)

She has amazingly beautiful eyes


----------



## Robbie_Rob (Apr 25, 2011)

She has the kind of body you really want on top of you


----------



## luscious_lulu (Apr 25, 2011)

He's funny!


----------



## Twilley (Apr 25, 2011)

She's so damn cute!


----------



## Weirdo890 (Apr 25, 2011)

I love the quote he has. So true.


----------



## Mathias (Apr 25, 2011)

I like both the quotes in the sig.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Apr 25, 2011)

He is a fan of Mortal Kombat!!


----------



## fluffyandcute (Apr 25, 2011)

Very Cool


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 25, 2011)

Lives up to her nickname :wubu: and I like the signature :bow:


----------



## penguin (Apr 25, 2011)

He's ticklish!


----------



## Fox (Apr 25, 2011)

She seems like a totally fun person. And she lives DOWN UNDA!


----------



## mz_puss (Apr 25, 2011)

he has cool hair


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 25, 2011)

*Sexy Quant *:wubu: :wubu:


----------



## mel (Apr 25, 2011)

he says the sweetest things


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 25, 2011)

She's a dork like me.


----------



## Dromond (Apr 25, 2011)

She's my friend.


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 26, 2011)

Great Signature :happy: Should be the rallying cry for Hyde Park :bow:


----------



## Mathias (Apr 26, 2011)

Always the gentelmen


----------



## mz_puss (Apr 26, 2011)

not afraid to speak his mind and is a sweetie


----------



## Twilley (Apr 26, 2011)

Oh there's a list. We'd be here all day. ALL. DAY.


----------



## mz_puss (Apr 26, 2011)

he tells white lies to flatter people ! his toooooo sweet


----------



## Robbie_Rob (Apr 26, 2011)

I like that she's got it so she flaunts it


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 26, 2011)

He dove right in.


----------



## AuntHen (Apr 26, 2011)

she is all kinds of awesome... and I am sorry I missed her birthday


----------



## luscious_lulu (Apr 26, 2011)

She's cool!


----------



## russianrobot (Apr 26, 2011)

she's a good canadian


----------



## StaySafeTonight (Apr 26, 2011)

Best. Username. Ever.


----------



## Mishty (Apr 26, 2011)

He's adorable, *and* has morals.


----------



## pegz (Apr 26, 2011)

Beautiful.... and love to read her posts


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 26, 2011)

Ditto. Sincerely.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Apr 26, 2011)

Her lovely blonde locs!


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 26, 2011)

Enjoyed reading her column... and she owes me a slow dance


----------



## Weirdo890 (Apr 26, 2011)

He's a bad-ass motherfucker that I am proud to call my friend.


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 26, 2011)

glad to be counted as a friend... cool guy and a talented cartoonist .. :bow:


----------



## Robbie_Rob (Apr 26, 2011)

he uses the phrase 'bad-ass-motherfucker'. Very Irish thing to do


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 26, 2011)

Awesome Signature :happy:

And in the words of WWE Wrestling Heel *R Truth* 







*This is the MotherFucking Truth* :bow:

*
Not that R-Truth could ever curse on a live show- but, if he could... he would
*


----------



## Robbie_Rob (Apr 26, 2011)

a gift for the guys in here


----------



## Weirdo890 (Apr 26, 2011)

He's Irish. The Irish are cool!


----------



## Micara (Apr 26, 2011)

His ability to respond to text messages in a timely manner...


----------



## Weirdo890 (Apr 26, 2011)

Everything. :batting: :wubu:


----------



## penguin (Apr 27, 2011)

He embraces weirdness. That's a good thing.


----------



## mz_puss (Apr 27, 2011)

she has pretty hair


----------



## Twilley (Apr 27, 2011)

She added me on one of those social network things!


----------



## Weirdo890 (Apr 27, 2011)

He enjoys art and showtunes! Can't argue with that!


----------



## Twilley (Apr 27, 2011)

He tries to save me from myself! Also, comic books.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Apr 27, 2011)

love his name and he has good taste in things.


----------



## Robbie_Rob (Apr 27, 2011)

he's still rocking a tye dye tshirt


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Apr 27, 2011)

Robbie_Rob said:


> he's still rocking a tye dye tshirt



it looks like tye dye,but it just has alot of weird designs on it.


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 27, 2011)

Weightlifting enthusiast... :happy:


----------



## pegz (Apr 27, 2011)

He's a cutie


----------



## Robbie_Rob (Apr 27, 2011)

She enjoys driving to anywhere the wind takes her, a free spirited hobby


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 27, 2011)

*Robbie Rob* making an impact on these boards - better m- f- believe it :bow: 


*Pegz:* Makes Business and Finance Sexy :wubu: :wubu:


----------



## Weirdo890 (Apr 27, 2011)

He's a true FA who proudly wears it on his sleeve.


----------



## Micara (Apr 27, 2011)

He makes my day brighter. :wubu::wubu:


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 27, 2011)

She has a cute boooooooooyfriend


----------



## The Orange Mage (Apr 27, 2011)

She's a newly-minted facebook friend


----------



## mz_puss (Apr 27, 2011)

Love love love his deep and profound signature, its fun and cute


----------



## Oirish (Apr 27, 2011)

She's incredibly cute and her new site is up and running


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 27, 2011)

Has a great occupation :eat1: :eat2:


----------



## Robbie_Rob (Apr 28, 2011)

has big metal balls


----------



## Never2fat4me (Apr 28, 2011)

He likes Johnny Cash.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Apr 28, 2011)

His new avatar is silly.


----------



## mz_puss (Apr 28, 2011)

shes so sexy i want to do naughty things to her !


----------



## Robbie_Rob (Apr 28, 2011)

mz_puss said:


> shes so sexy i want to do naughty things to her !



That comment right there, thats what i like about her :bow:


----------



## penguin (Apr 28, 2011)

He takes lovely photos of his wife!


----------



## Heyyou (Apr 28, 2011)

I like *-EVERYTHING-* about the previous poster!


----------



## CPProp (Apr 28, 2011)

His Avatar is almost a facsimile of Danger Mouse


----------



## fluffyandcute (Apr 29, 2011)

Loving the signature :wubu:


----------



## rellis10 (Apr 29, 2011)

fluffyandcute said:


> Loving the signature :wubu:



She's quoting a Queen song in her Signature...how can anyone not like that?!


----------



## Robbie_Rob (Apr 29, 2011)

he likes wrestling and video games, sounds like a good saturday plan


----------



## Never2fat4me (Apr 29, 2011)

He has a way cooler cap than I do.


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Kudos on the blue tongue :bow:

Shades of ECW/ Brian 'The Blue Meanie' Hefron


----------



## Never2fat4me (Apr 30, 2011)

He cracks me up!


----------



## pegz (Apr 30, 2011)

I'm all about his quotes...


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Nice avatar :wubu: and is a fan of books


----------



## Robbie_Rob (Apr 30, 2011)

Because he is a self confessed "True Fat Admirer who appreciates Bottom Hvy PearShaped BBWs"


----------



## Never2fat4me (Apr 30, 2011)

Because he admires SSBBW pear admirers.


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 30, 2011)

does an awesome bluemeaniemoonsault :bow:






and a wrestling champ :bow:


----------



## Never2fat4me (Apr 30, 2011)

Has found a second career for me (if my aching back can take it!).


----------



## AuntHen (Apr 30, 2011)

always has very sweet comments for the ladies


----------



## Never2fat4me (Apr 30, 2011)

She has a thing for earlobes (a very erogenous zone).


----------



## 1love_emily (Apr 30, 2011)

He has a goofy and cute avatar


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Apr 30, 2011)

she's cute and likes music. :happy:


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 30, 2011)

For Em:

Full of promise and zest for life.



For Heavyduty:

Sincere and sweet. A real nice guy.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Apr 30, 2011)

aw thanks Casting.:blush: she is a gorgeous women,full of knowledge and humor,she is wise beyond her years and has a great sense of fashion and class.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Apr 30, 2011)

He has a huge heart.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Apr 30, 2011)

aw thanks,she is just an incredible person,something not of this world.


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 30, 2011)

still in a good mood despite being on the "road to striation" ......


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Apr 30, 2011)

tonynyc said:


> still in a good mood despite being on the "road to striation" ......



LMAO!!!! HAHAHA LOL! that was extremely funny.i know that will be hard,but i am ready to put in the work.and you are right,it is hard for one to be in a good mood on the road to striation,a damn hard road to travel.LOL


----------



## CPProp (Apr 30, 2011)

He lives where petrol (gas) is one heck of a lot cheaper (envy, envy)


----------



## lalatx (Apr 30, 2011)

They were born of fire and live on a cloud... I have no clue what this means yet I like it.


----------



## CPProp (Apr 30, 2011)

She lives in a place that has the same name as the famous Austin 7 (automobile)


The meaning of my real name is "Born of fire" which i believed is derived from the Gaelic names Cináed (Celtic) and Cainneach (Celtic) and I live on my own little cloud.


----------



## Never2fat4me (May 1, 2011)

Lives happily on his own little cloud. Would that more of us could do the same.


----------



## tonynyc (May 1, 2011)

Great signatures... especially the one after lemonade :happy:


----------



## danielson123 (May 1, 2011)

He's a very smart guy.


----------



## 1love_emily (May 1, 2011)

He's really sweet and shy and just adorable :blush:


----------



## lalatx (May 1, 2011)

She is adorable.


----------



## mel (May 1, 2011)

she is from TX!!! hooty hoo!


----------



## tonynyc (May 1, 2011)

Gorgeous :wubu: - i have a hunch even more guys will strike to embrace "dorkiness" :bow: :bow: :bow:


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (May 1, 2011)

he's just a good sincere nice guy,is very funny and always has the right pic to fit ANY situation.


----------



## pegz (May 1, 2011)

Seems like a good guy to get to know...


----------



## mel (May 1, 2011)

she is as cute as a button and her eyes are soooo pretty!


----------



## Robbie_Rob (May 1, 2011)

Her beautiful smile


----------



## Never2fat4me (May 2, 2011)

He makes great posts (and he is a fellow admirer of Mel's cute smile).


----------



## pegz (May 2, 2011)

Appears to have had some sort of oral fixation on a smurf


----------



## Never2fat4me (May 3, 2011)

Has a hilarious sense of humor and is very imaginative. (But I am sorry to say that what happens in Smurf Village, stays in Smurf Village...)


----------



## pegz (May 3, 2011)

He seems very sweet and is definitely very cute. I'm hoping these cocktails I'm shoving at him makes him kiss and tell about the activities in Smurf Village. (sounds like a story I'd like to hear)


----------



## russianrobot (May 3, 2011)

pegz said:


> He seems very sweet and is definitely very cute. I'm hoping these cocktails I'm shoving at him makes him kiss and tell about the activities in Smurf Village. (sounds like a story I'd like to hear)



I like the fact there might be a wedding in smurfville sometime soon


----------



## Robbie_Rob (May 3, 2011)

has an AWESOME avatar


----------



## Noir (May 3, 2011)

His tag line only speaks the truth


----------



## mel (May 3, 2011)

I am diggin his beanie (at least it looks like a beanie..the pic is small  ) and his info says he is an actor ..(ahem..I was a theatre major)


----------



## littlefairywren (May 3, 2011)

She may be a dork, but she is a lovely wee dork.


----------



## snuggletiger (May 3, 2011)

She never answered my questions about movies


----------



## littlefairywren (May 3, 2011)

Oh dear, please remind me again! Stuff running about my mind of late


----------



## CastingPearls (May 3, 2011)

She wishes on stars for me. <3


----------



## tonynyc (May 3, 2011)

Gorgeous :wubu: and easy on the eyes :smitten:


----------



## danielson123 (May 3, 2011)

He's one of my role models!


----------



## Mathias (May 3, 2011)

At first glance I thought the name was dandelion!


----------



## mz_puss (May 3, 2011)

i love that he loves his mum


----------



## Angel (May 4, 2011)

She's cute, a hottie! and from what I've read, very sweet and thoughtful towards her friend(s)


----------



## Mathias (May 4, 2011)

She's, well...just an angel!


----------



## calauria (May 4, 2011)

He's adorable!!


----------



## The Orange Mage (May 4, 2011)

She's back!


----------



## penguin (May 4, 2011)

I think he'd be a lot of fun to hang out with.


----------



## Mathias (May 4, 2011)

Awesome Aussie with awesome avatar!


----------



## WVMountainrear (May 4, 2011)

A total sweetie who loves his Mom and, I don't know if I've already told him this, but his new avatar is HOT!


----------



## snuggletiger (May 4, 2011)

she takes great pix


----------



## CastingPearls (May 4, 2011)

newest FB friend


----------



## Mathias (May 4, 2011)

lovelylady78 said:


> A total sweetie who loves his Mom and, I don't know if I've already told him this, but his new avatar is HOT!



Oh, those lovely eyes... :wubu:



snuggletiger said:


> she takes great pix



Nice tux! 



CastingPearls said:


> newest FB friend



She has hilarious Facebook statuses


----------



## danielson123 (May 4, 2011)

His username is the same as the name of a character in a story I was writing a couple years ago. I should really pick up on that one again.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (May 4, 2011)

judging from his username he apparently likes "The Karate Kid" which is like the best movie ever.and i love his username.  and Scumbag Steve is hilarious.:bow: and he has like the most awesomest kick-ass avatar known to man.


----------



## tonynyc (May 4, 2011)

Bodybuilding and Weightlifting fan :bow:







*The Great Sergio Oliva - The Man who made Dave "Dont' make Waves" Draper retire from competitive bodybuilding*


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (May 4, 2011)

tonynyc said:


> Bodybuilding and Weightlifting fan :bow:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




LOVE SERGIO! "The Emperor"! can't miss with those arms man! i like Dave Draper too,the Weider's did him wrong man! i love the fact that he appreciates bodybuilding and weight-lifting as much as i do. :happy:


----------



## mel (May 4, 2011)

he has a vivid imagination


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (May 5, 2011)

mel said:


> he has a vivid imagination



thanks! :happy: she is a dork and is not ashamed of it!:bow:


----------



## mel (May 5, 2011)

he must like green because i see alot in his profile pic..green!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (May 5, 2011)

mel said:


> he must like green because i see alot in his profile pic..green!!!!!!!!!



yes a coincedence,but i do love green. i also see she has a green shirt on in her profile pic too.


----------



## spiritangel (May 5, 2011)

he is full of wonderful compliments and very observant


----------



## Twilley (May 5, 2011)

She is entirely too lovely <3


----------



## spiritangel (May 5, 2011)

aww he just made me blush 

he is very intelligent and has a quick wit


----------



## penguin (May 5, 2011)

she has a great upbeat attitude.


----------



## spiritangel (May 5, 2011)

She has the most amazing hair, knows when star wars day is, makes amazing childrens parties and is a great mum what is there not to like ?


----------



## luscious_lulu (May 5, 2011)

She is a total sweetheart!


----------



## spiritangel (May 5, 2011)

She has an amazing heart and is not afraid to stand up for what is right even if it makes her unpopular with people she loves


----------



## AmazingAmy (May 5, 2011)

Her perseverance.


----------



## Aust99 (May 5, 2011)

She is such a smart girl..... and a beauty too...


----------



## Robbie_Rob (May 5, 2011)

That sultry look she's rockin!


----------



## Noir (May 5, 2011)

He lives in Ireland. The mother land I've been longing to visit.


----------



## spiritangel (May 5, 2011)

Noir said:


> He lives in Ireland. The mother land I've been longing to visit.



he feels the same way about Ireland that I do


----------



## Noir (May 5, 2011)

She is always creative and always has something nice to say


----------



## spiritangel (May 5, 2011)

He has great taste in lots of things and I can forgive his lack of watching HP


----------



## Dromond (May 5, 2011)

She's intuitive.


----------



## CastingPearls (May 5, 2011)

He's wry .


----------



## Dromond (May 5, 2011)

She's perceptive.


----------



## The Orange Mage (May 5, 2011)

He's a man of taste with a finely tuned bullshit detector.


----------



## Noir (May 5, 2011)

Awesome tag line


----------



## tonynyc (May 5, 2011)

Artist.............


----------



## danielson123 (May 5, 2011)

He's grrrrrreat! Ha ha ha. Puns.


----------



## CastingPearls (May 5, 2011)

We live in the same great state.


----------



## WVMountainrear (May 5, 2011)

She's a wonderful friend and confidante.


----------



## penguin (May 5, 2011)

she's hot, awesome and has the sexiest undies ever.


----------



## mel (May 6, 2011)

she has beautiful hair!


----------



## Robbie_Rob (May 6, 2011)

She's a sexy dork, often spoken about but rarely seen


----------



## Aust99 (May 6, 2011)

Always gives lovely compliments!!!


----------



## Never2fat4me (May 6, 2011)

Is always worthy of compliments!


----------



## Mathias (May 6, 2011)

Appreciates the ladies!


----------



## spiritangel (May 6, 2011)

he is a really amazing and compassionate young man


----------



## Mathias (May 6, 2011)

I've missed seeing her posts. Glad she's back!


----------



## WVMountainrear (May 6, 2011)

It looks like he's getting close to his first big golden sun! Mental note: rep Matt more...  (And he deserves every bit of it for being such a good guy!)


----------



## Mathias (May 6, 2011)

She's observant! I hadn't been paying attention to that for a little while.


----------



## Robbie_Rob (May 6, 2011)

Good smile sir, good smile


----------



## mel (May 6, 2011)

He is always complimentary to peeps on the board


----------



## littlefairywren (May 6, 2011)

She seems to have a good heart


----------



## Twilley (May 6, 2011)

She's such a sweetheart <3


----------



## penguin (May 6, 2011)

He's a sweetheart too!


----------



## Twilley (May 6, 2011)

She's such a babe! Maybe even a babe and a half...


----------



## penguin (May 6, 2011)

If you say I'm Baberaham Lincoln I'll get all gushy.

He obviously has great taste!


----------



## CastingPearls (May 6, 2011)

The first person to make me laugh today.


----------



## Twilley (May 6, 2011)

She's sooooooo awesomely babealicious.


----------



## Mathias (May 6, 2011)

I like the look in his avatar.


----------



## Twilley (May 6, 2011)

I like the cut of his jib.


----------



## Mathias (May 6, 2011)

I don't know what that means exactly, but a complements a complement!


----------



## spiritangel (May 6, 2011)

he is such a sweetie


----------



## tonynyc (May 6, 2011)

Fluffy goodness :wubu: :wubu:


----------



## Aust99 (May 7, 2011)

A true gentleman and a favourite of mine on these forums!


----------



## spiritangel (May 7, 2011)

she is truly beautiful inside and out!


----------



## Mathias (May 7, 2011)

She's such an amazing and caring person.


----------



## Never2fat4me (May 7, 2011)

He likes lollipops.


----------



## Aust99 (May 7, 2011)

I like the new avatar....


----------



## spiritangel (May 7, 2011)

she has great fashion sense


----------



## tonynyc (May 7, 2011)

welcome back :happy:


----------



## Aust99 (May 7, 2011)

Tony gives great rep!!!  TY for the recent rep Tony!


----------



## Robbie_Rob (May 7, 2011)

She looks like she knows how to give a good cuddle


----------



## spiritangel (May 7, 2011)

His location and fantastic signature line


----------



## Mathias (May 7, 2011)

She always has given me confidence boosts when I'm feeling down.


----------



## tonynyc (May 7, 2011)

*Fan of the lollies ... *







*Kojak would be proud* :bow: :bow:


----------



## CastingPearls (May 7, 2011)

He knows his balogna.


----------



## Mathias (May 7, 2011)

Everything about her is awesome!


----------



## mel (May 8, 2011)

His smile is contagious


----------



## Never2fat4me (May 8, 2011)

Her chin dimple. It's the icing on the cake of one of the prettiest faces I have ever seen.


----------



## Noir (May 8, 2011)

Real nice guy who is friendly to everyone


----------



## spiritangel (May 8, 2011)

a total observant sweetie


----------



## Noir (May 8, 2011)

spiritangel said:


> a total observant sweetie



Look who's talkin!?  haha


----------



## snuggletiger (May 8, 2011)

He lives up in the Bay Area


----------



## Aust99 (May 8, 2011)

He celebrates his achievement of home ownership....well done... And I like his name!!!


----------



## Mathias (May 8, 2011)

Cute avatar!


----------



## Never2fat4me (May 8, 2011)

His user title: very clever and made me smile.


----------



## penguin (May 8, 2011)

He always leaves wonderful compliments


----------



## luscious_lulu (May 8, 2011)

She's smart and sexy.


----------



## littlefairywren (May 8, 2011)

She's a fellow kitty lover.


----------



## tonynyc (May 8, 2011)

like the new avatar... very huggable :wubu: :happy:


----------



## spiritangel (May 8, 2011)

just an all round wonderful guy


----------



## fluffyandcute (May 8, 2011)

Very Beautiful


----------



## mel (May 8, 2011)

I love her screen name and her eyes are sooo pretty


----------



## tonynyc (May 8, 2011)

Love the signature ... very clever


----------



## mel (May 8, 2011)

invite him over to watch a cooking show...i also want to know what he is holding in his profile pic (goldballs?)


----------



## CastingPearls (May 8, 2011)

Her little avatar pic doesn't do her profile pic justice. She's adorable.


----------



## tonynyc (May 8, 2011)

*CP* Gorgeous and classy :wubu: also appreciates food porn and will not share any of the bounty with Nacho 

*Mel*.. the gold balls are known as boading balls or iron balls- are often used for exercise and therapy... Click on the "boading balls or iron balls" link and it will point you to a posting I did a while back on the Health Forum


----------



## Mathias (May 8, 2011)

Definition of the word gentelmen.


----------



## spiritangel (May 8, 2011)

a sweet and lovely young man


----------



## Mathias (May 8, 2011)

She's always been such a wonderful friend to me and been there giving advice.


----------



## CastingPearls (May 9, 2011)

Fellow Dexter's Laboratory fan. (My fave episode: Kiss a Duck's A**)


----------



## tonynyc (May 9, 2011)

Fan of animation


----------



## spiritangel (May 9, 2011)

he always finds the best pics and things to share


----------



## Never2fat4me (May 9, 2011)

I have always wondered if I read her profile wrong, but I think being a Teddy Bear psychic sounds fun.


----------



## spiritangel (May 9, 2011)

Never2fat4me said:


> I have always wondered if I read her profile wrong, but I think being a Teddy Bear psychic sounds fun.



haha does it really say that 

hmm makes me laugh that is a great thing


----------



## mel (May 9, 2011)

She is a beautiful wish fairy!!!!


----------



## Dromond (May 9, 2011)

She's a dork, and she loves exclamation points!


(I kid you not, I find these things very cool)


----------



## spiritangel (May 9, 2011)

he is always there with a great compliment or something to make us laugh


----------



## WVMountainrear (May 9, 2011)

She shares my love of Harry Potter.


----------



## spiritangel (May 9, 2011)

Tell me you have watch AVPM and AVPS and you will have to be added to my double crushing on list

she has the most amazing eyes  and shares my love of HP :wubu:


----------



## snuggletiger (May 9, 2011)

She has great ideas


----------



## CastingPearls (May 9, 2011)

He's a sweet thoughtful guy.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (May 9, 2011)

She loves Hello Kitty more than any other person on the planet :0).


----------



## penguin (May 9, 2011)

The powers of nerd are strong in him


----------



## CastingPearls (May 9, 2011)

Fellow Uppity Fatty with cake.


----------



## rellis10 (May 9, 2011)

Has become one of the faces of these boards, seemingly always around to give great posts. It's seriously hard to believe she's only been here a little longer than I have.


----------



## WVMountainrear (May 9, 2011)

His stories are great, he's a wonderful friend, and (although I haven't yet gotten the chance to wish him a happy Dims anniversary) he's now been a community member for an entire year.


----------



## Mathias (May 9, 2011)

She always says the nicest complements! :smitten:


----------



## tonynyc (May 9, 2011)

Like the signature... wonder if he's grinning before or after his visit to Hyde Park


----------



## littlefairywren (May 9, 2011)

He is THE true gentleman of Dims.


----------



## CastingPearls (May 9, 2011)

Talks me down from the ledges.


----------



## littlefairywren (May 9, 2011)

She is such a dear person to me, a true friend.


----------



## Twilley (May 9, 2011)

Part of a cavalcade of Australian awesomeness <3


----------



## Never2fat4me (May 9, 2011)

Has as twisted a sense of fun as me.


----------



## mel (May 9, 2011)

He is so sweet!


----------



## Mathias (May 10, 2011)

Avatar doesn't do her justice. She's adorable!


----------



## spiritangel (May 10, 2011)

he is an all round good guy


----------



## snuggletiger (May 10, 2011)

She's a great friend  and loves Teddy Bears


----------



## Angel (May 10, 2011)

He's caring.


----------



## spiritangel (May 10, 2011)

she is a fellow angel and has the cutest avatar pic ever


----------



## Never2fat4me (May 10, 2011)

She grants wishes.


----------



## spiritangel (May 10, 2011)

he has a great imagination


----------



## asmiletoday (May 10, 2011)

She's a teddy bear artist.. which I think is pretty much the coolest job ever.


----------



## luscious_lulu (May 10, 2011)

She's a new member! I love seeing new members post.


----------



## spiritangel (May 10, 2011)

She is Simply a wonderful amazing and strong woman


----------



## russianrobot (May 10, 2011)

spiritangel said:


> She is Simply a wonderful amazing and strong woman



she seems to be on of the most genuine people around these parts


----------



## spiritangel (May 10, 2011)

he is insightful

great with words

and made me blush ty for the compliment


----------



## rellis10 (May 10, 2011)

She's BACK! and a great friend :happy:


----------



## Aust99 (May 10, 2011)

Spunky British goodness!!! And a talented writer!!


----------



## Dromond (May 10, 2011)

Smart, funny, beautiful, and her avatars make me want to giggle like a girl.


----------



## luscious_lulu (May 10, 2011)

I like a man who admits he giggles like a girl.


----------



## CastingPearls (May 10, 2011)

She doesn't sugarcoat a thing.


----------



## Never2fat4me (May 10, 2011)

She's funny and sassy.


----------



## pegz (May 10, 2011)

Love to read his posts... and the way he spreads compliments around the boards.


----------



## littlefairywren (May 10, 2011)

She has beautiful blue eyes!


----------



## Mathias (May 10, 2011)

She's a great friend.


----------



## spiritangel (May 11, 2011)

he is a wonderful and caring friend


----------



## tonynyc (May 11, 2011)

Huggable goodness :wubu: :wubu:


----------



## spiritangel (May 11, 2011)

a sweetie mc sweetie who gives the best rep and I am betting who gives great hug :wubu::wubu:


----------



## Mathias (May 11, 2011)

I'm certain she gives wonderful hugs too! :smitten:


----------



## bmann0413 (May 11, 2011)

He's the Grim Reaper. So that means, when I die, I can convince him not to take my soul away. lol


----------



## Never2fat4me (May 11, 2011)

His new avatar!


----------



## spiritangel (May 11, 2011)

his blue tongue pic always reminds me of blue lollies yumm


----------



## mz_puss (May 11, 2011)

everything !


----------



## spiritangel (May 11, 2011)

she is one of the most incredible people I am priviliged to call friend


----------



## Never2fat4me (May 11, 2011)

She uses the word "heebie-jeebies"! It made me laugh. I haven't heard it in so long.


----------



## penguin (May 11, 2011)

He'd be fun to cause mischief with.


----------



## pegz (May 11, 2011)

Her boldness....gotta love it!


----------



## CastingPearls (May 11, 2011)

Her profile pic is gorgeous.


----------



## AuntHen (May 11, 2011)

she is an excellent writer


----------



## mel (May 11, 2011)

she works in the same type of business I do


----------



## Never2fat4me (May 11, 2011)

She likes Oreos. They're delicious (even though Nabisco messed with the icing recipe) and make me feel like a kid when I eat them. I suspect she feels the same way. And if she does, I like that even more.


----------



## spiritangel (May 11, 2011)

he is a fun and humourous guy


----------



## rellis10 (May 11, 2011)

Always full of insight and friendliness


----------



## luvbigfellas (May 11, 2011)

I like his posts and he's adorable!


----------



## spiritangel (May 11, 2011)

she is joining in my favoirite thread


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (May 12, 2011)

she responds to PM's.:happy:


----------



## spiritangel (May 12, 2011)

he sends nice pms to make sure people are ok


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (May 12, 2011)

she reads the PM's and acknowledges them. :happy:


----------



## snuggletiger (May 12, 2011)

he gave me rep about my tv


----------



## herin (May 12, 2011)

He has great taste in movies


----------



## snuggletiger (May 12, 2011)

shes great to watch movies with


----------



## littlefairywren (May 12, 2011)

He knows how to treat Gilmorris well.


----------



## spiritangel (May 12, 2011)

she took the time to come and meet me in person


----------



## Never2fat4me (May 12, 2011)

She is definitely worth meeting in person!


----------



## spiritangel (May 12, 2011)

he bravely posted cute nakey pics


----------



## rellis10 (May 12, 2011)

Her location sounds like the title of a Dr Who episode....which is awesome


----------



## spiritangel (May 12, 2011)

he writes fantastic stories filled with vivid word pictures


----------



## Mathias (May 12, 2011)

Always so nice!


----------



## spiritangel (May 12, 2011)

he is brave


----------



## Never2fat4me (May 12, 2011)

She has posted nearly 5,000 messages - and yet I always look forward to the next one I get to read!


----------



## bmann0413 (May 13, 2011)

He seems like a cool dude. But that blue tongue kinda creeps me out a bit. lol


----------



## tonynyc (May 13, 2011)

Being an animation fan.... I like the new avatar


----------



## spiritangel (May 13, 2011)

he started this thread and has a fantastic smile


----------



## CastingPearls (May 13, 2011)

She believes in honesty.


----------



## spiritangel (May 13, 2011)

she is a fantastic writer


----------



## Mathias (May 13, 2011)

She's a fantastic bear maker!


----------



## penguin (May 13, 2011)

He's a super cute gentleman.


----------



## jeff7005 (May 13, 2011)

shes a super hot aussie girl:smitten:


----------



## bmann0413 (May 13, 2011)

He has a Batman avatar.


----------



## Mathias (May 13, 2011)

He can draw. I can't do that to save my life. lol


----------



## bmann0413 (May 13, 2011)

He thinks I can draw, so I thank him for that.


----------



## spiritangel (May 13, 2011)

he is a total sweetheart


----------



## Never2fat4me (May 13, 2011)

She is a total sweetheart! :batting:


----------



## WVMountainrear (May 13, 2011)

He had the courage to post nekkid pics!


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (May 13, 2011)

Her photos have rather unique angles.


----------



## WVMountainrear (May 13, 2011)

His posts tend to have rather unique angles.


----------



## Never2fat4me (May 13, 2011)

She wants to give me a tongue bath. 

(That is what you give when you clean a guy's tongue, isn't it? )


----------



## WVMountainrear (May 13, 2011)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

No...that's not the widely accepted meaning of that phrase. 

He made me laugh.


----------



## Never2fat4me (May 13, 2011)

She makes me laugh.

(And I am happy to accept the more widely accepted meaning of that phrase too. :batting


----------



## penguin (May 13, 2011)

He's very funny


----------



## Dromond (May 13, 2011)

She's in perv mode, which means we all benefit.


----------



## WVMountainrear (May 13, 2011)

I find just about everything he says to be endearing in some way.


----------



## Mathias (May 13, 2011)

I enjoy reading her posts!


----------



## littlefairywren (May 13, 2011)

He's a lot braver than I am


----------



## CastingPearls (May 13, 2011)

She's braver than she thinks.


----------



## Robbie_Rob (May 13, 2011)

Her positive outlook on life


----------



## spiritangel (May 13, 2011)

he has a great signature


----------



## Mathias (May 13, 2011)

Her incredibly kind nature.


----------



## luscious_lulu (May 13, 2011)

He is sweet, funny & has an edge.


----------



## tonynyc (May 13, 2011)

owes me a slow dance


----------



## CastingPearls (May 13, 2011)

I like being after him so I can say how cute and sweet he is and that he gives me lots of e-cannoli. LOL


----------



## OIFMountaineer (May 13, 2011)

She's one of those members that I will automatically stop and read every word she posts, even if I'm quick-scrolling through a thread. Her stuff is that good.


----------



## littlefairywren (May 13, 2011)

Haha, I remember you! It's good to see him posting again.


----------



## Mathias (May 14, 2011)

Her latest avatar is adorable!


----------



## mel (May 14, 2011)

I love his profile picture. he is so freakin cute!


----------



## tonynyc (May 14, 2011)

Mel's not chopped liver either :wubu: :wubu: and a culinary fan


----------



## spiritangel (May 14, 2011)

I love that I am seeing her post more in these threads


----------



## Aust99 (May 14, 2011)

I'll do Tony and Amanda:

I like how Tony is such a kind and confident bloke, always there to give a compliment or condolence....

Amanda is such a lovely friend and I really like her obsession with those starkid videos....


----------



## spiritangel (May 14, 2011)

oops I must have posted around the same time or got distracted 


Aust99 is very observant and a lovely lady both inside and out


and tony always is ready with a great compliment for all


----------



## Never2fat4me (May 14, 2011)

She has a cool accent.


----------



## Robbie_Rob (May 14, 2011)

Has a spiffy blazor


----------



## CastingPearls (May 14, 2011)

He's sincere and thoughtful.


----------



## littlefairywren (May 14, 2011)

She's beautiful, witty, funny, caring, clever, sassy...and she is my friend :wubu:


----------



## AuntHen (May 14, 2011)

where do I begin???!!


----------



## Mathias (May 14, 2011)

She repped me recently!


----------



## Never2fat4me (May 14, 2011)

Has a positive outlook on life. We need more people like that.


----------



## CastingPearls (May 14, 2011)

Very enthusiastic poster.


----------



## mel (May 14, 2011)

Besides being beautiful....she has great posts..funny and sweet


----------



## luscious_lulu (May 14, 2011)

She's going to vegas


----------



## darlingzooloo (May 14, 2011)

Besides having 'Boobzilla' under her avatar, we have similar nicknames, her Lulu, I luu. <3 XD :wubu:


----------



## CastingPearls (May 14, 2011)

Her username and avatar are adorable and she's a welcome addition to Dimensions.


----------



## darlingzooloo (May 14, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> Her username and avatar are adorable and she's a welcome addition to Dimensions.



:blush: daw thanks :wubu:


----------



## rellis10 (May 14, 2011)

darlingzooloo said:


> :blush: daw thanks :wubu:



A relative newcomer and it's always great to see new members here. Welcome!


----------



## Mishty (May 14, 2011)

*everything*


----------



## Mathias (May 14, 2011)

Kill Bill reference FTW!


----------



## rellis10 (May 14, 2011)

Mishty said:


> *everything*



Very flattering and glamorous young lady, undeniably attractive.


EDIT: Mathias got there before me....he's a friendly, funny and emotional guy, not afraid to show his true feelings.


----------



## mz_puss (May 15, 2011)

his so polite


----------



## Cleofatra_74 (May 15, 2011)

*she's stunning!*


----------



## spiritangel (May 15, 2011)

I love her user name


----------



## Never2fat4me (May 15, 2011)

Great username (though I wish I knew what FIGJAM referred to...)

And for Spiritangel, we obviously think alike! (Hopefully that is a good trait - I know what they say about great minds, but they also say fools seldom differ... )


----------



## spiritangel (May 15, 2011)

haha let me just be honest and say my mind is far far from great lol

he makes me laugh


----------



## Mathias (May 15, 2011)

She's always there with a kind word.


----------



## mel (May 15, 2011)

He updated his picture!


----------



## Never2fat4me (May 15, 2011)

She takes a nice picture!


----------



## luscious_lulu (May 15, 2011)

He's a fellow Canadian.


----------



## CastingPearls (May 15, 2011)

Has exquisite taste in crushes


----------



## tonynyc (May 15, 2011)

*Exquisite ! Classy! and Gorgeous!* :wubu: :wubu: :wubu:
Also known to throw Nacho "rep scraps" on occassion :happy:


----------



## Robbie_Rob (May 15, 2011)

the old school avatar


----------



## tonynyc (May 15, 2011)

Appreciates old school weightlifting... like the signature .. straight to the point !!! :bow:


----------



## luvbigfellas (May 15, 2011)

tonynyc said:


> Appreciates old school weightlifting... like the signature .. straight to the point !!! :bow:



Will say something totally random in a thread that will somehow strike me as very funny.


----------



## penguin (May 15, 2011)

She also has great taste in crushes!


----------



## darlingzooloo (May 15, 2011)

She always has really witty and wonderful posts! (Also she's a red head! :batting


----------



## Robbie_Rob (May 15, 2011)

I love the idea of her frolicking


----------



## luvbigfellas (May 15, 2011)

That he's from one of my motherlands!


----------



## darlingzooloo (May 15, 2011)

In that case I think some frolicing and some good old Irish tunes are in order.... Though I'm also part Scottish so loch lomond is probably gonna creep on in there at some point.:wubu:

Annnd I like her Bob Dylan quote!


----------



## luvbigfellas (May 15, 2011)

That she's got some Scots in her!


----------



## darlingzooloo (May 15, 2011)

Bring on the bagpipes. XD (And please leave the haggis at home. X_X lol)


----------



## Mathias (May 15, 2011)

Welcome to Dims!


----------



## darlingzooloo (May 15, 2011)

Mathias said:


> Welcome to Dims!



Thanks!


----------



## Never2fat4me (May 15, 2011)

She has a cute avatar and username. And she is an enthusiastic new member - we need more like her!


----------



## Gspoon (May 15, 2011)

His name is exactly how I feel about fat girls in general


----------



## tonynyc (May 15, 2011)

Bleeds Chargers!!!! Great nick and signature


----------



## WVMountainrear (May 15, 2011)

He has a picture for nearly every occasion.


----------



## luvbigfellas (May 15, 2011)

I love her avatar!


----------



## danielson123 (May 15, 2011)

She. Reads. Comic. Books.


----------



## luvbigfellas (May 15, 2011)

Likes that I read comic books


----------



## Gspoon (May 15, 2011)

Has slain their enemies, so I feel safer over all.


----------



## mel (May 15, 2011)

He likes playing the guitar!


----------



## darlingzooloo (May 15, 2011)

She's a dork, which means she is awesome by default!


----------



## mel (May 15, 2011)

she said I was awesome which makes her also awesome!


----------



## tonynyc (May 15, 2011)

Add Awesome and attractive :wubu:









*Always embrace the nerd*


----------



## mel (May 15, 2011)

He is a slowwwww dancer


----------



## WVMountainrear (May 15, 2011)

She's only one post away from 1000!


----------



## darlingzooloo (May 15, 2011)

Her eyes are ridiculously pretty!


----------



## danielson123 (May 15, 2011)

Anybody that quotes Frost is A-OK in my book.


----------



## CastingPearls (May 15, 2011)

He beat me to it! Great minds think alike!


----------



## mel (May 15, 2011)

I love the Polar pic on her blog


----------



## ArmWrestlingChamp (May 15, 2011)

Her freckles, they're so cute.


----------



## luvbigfellas (May 15, 2011)

I love the name!


----------



## Never2fat4me (May 16, 2011)

Great user title! Envious of such lips... :bow:


----------



## spiritangel (May 16, 2011)

hes such a flirt good for all the ladies egos


----------



## Mathias (May 16, 2011)

I like her user title!


----------



## WVMountainrear (May 16, 2011)

I like keeping up with his Facebook status updates.


----------



## OIFMountaineer (May 16, 2011)

She makes WV a far sexier place to live, just by her presence.


----------



## WVMountainrear (May 16, 2011)

OIFMountaineer said:


> She makes WV a far sexier place to live, just by her presence.



We share a beautiful home state and (to my knowledge) neither of us has been found standing over a dead goat with our underwear around our ankles high on bath salts. We have risen above.


----------



## Mathias (May 16, 2011)

The three of us all share the same home state and yes, she is correct! lol


----------



## Scorsese86 (May 16, 2011)

Oh, she is such a cutie...:kiss2: (that was for lovelylady78)

Mathias - you got to love a man with a grin reaper status.


----------



## WVMountainrear (May 16, 2011)

I'll get Matt and Ivan then...

Matt's a WV transplant, but we'll still claim him as one of our own. :kiss2:

And Ivan is a total doll.


----------



## CastingPearls (May 16, 2011)

We like each other's music.


----------



## Mathias (May 16, 2011)

Love the quote in the third line of his signature. That was for Ivan.

Elaine is a fantastic writer and Cheryl is adorable. :wubu:


----------



## WVMountainrear (May 16, 2011)

Elaine:

We like each other's music, each other's underwear, AND each other's way of thinking. 

AND we both like Frank-- that too. 

Matt:

I like that we're both trying to make up for missing people's posts but it's only screwing us up more...that's what you get for being nice, huh!


----------



## Mathias (May 16, 2011)

We both have alot of nice things to say about everyone!


----------



## luscious_lulu (May 16, 2011)

His avatar pic shows how cute he really is


----------



## WVMountainrear (May 16, 2011)

She kicks ass.


----------



## luscious_lulu (May 16, 2011)

I like her attitude.


----------



## Deacone (May 16, 2011)

She's far too pretty for her own good


----------



## CastingPearls (May 16, 2011)

Her newest tattoo.


----------



## Deacone (May 16, 2011)

Her sexy hair which i envy so badly


----------



## littlefairywren (May 16, 2011)

She is incredibly talented!


----------



## tonynyc (May 16, 2011)

I certainly would be a big fan of "hug-o-war" :wubu:


----------



## luvbigfellas (May 16, 2011)

tonynyc said:


> I certainly would be a big fan of "hug-o-war" :wubu:



He's an aficionado!


----------



## spiritangel (May 17, 2011)

loves to read comic books that make one exceptionally cool


----------



## Mathias (May 17, 2011)

She's a sweetie! :smitten:


----------



## bmann0413 (May 17, 2011)

Uhm, he's MATT. There are no words to describe his awesomeness.


----------



## Never2fat4me (May 17, 2011)

His home state of Louisiana.


----------



## luvbigfellas (May 17, 2011)

bmann's from Louisiana--tres awesome!

He's in Virginia, where one of my oldest friends lives.


----------



## Robbie_Rob (May 17, 2011)

love that she luvs big fellas (i'm one  )


----------



## danielson123 (May 17, 2011)

He seems like a genuinely awesome dude.


----------



## 1love_emily (May 17, 2011)

He's very sweet and smart


----------



## Robbie_Rob (May 17, 2011)

She probably went to band camp, which sounds awesome


----------



## luvbigfellas (May 17, 2011)

I like the user title.


----------



## mel (May 17, 2011)

He is in beautiful Ireland!


----------



## Mathias (May 17, 2011)

She embraces her dorkiness!


----------



## WVMountainrear (May 17, 2011)

Seeing his smile always makes me smile.


----------



## tonynyc (May 17, 2011)

*Gorgeous :wubu: and Hypnotic Peepers* :smitten:


----------



## danielson123 (May 17, 2011)

This guy. Seriously, what is there _not_ to like about this guy?


----------



## luvbigfellas (May 17, 2011)

danielson123 said:


> This guy. Seriously, what is there _not_ to like about this guy?



Always so sweet


----------



## mel (May 17, 2011)

she is so adorable and ..I am diggin her watch


----------



## littlefairywren (May 17, 2011)

I love her hair cut.


----------



## Micara (May 17, 2011)

She's super sweet!!


----------



## tonynyc (May 17, 2011)

Is unstoppable :wubu:


----------



## danielson123 (May 17, 2011)

He has probably one of the friendliest faces I've ever seen.


----------



## luvbigfellas (May 17, 2011)

danielson123 said:


> He has probably one of the friendliest faces I've ever seen.



Sweet AND sour!


----------



## Twilley (May 18, 2011)

She is so incredibly cute!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (May 18, 2011)

His posts make me laugh =)


----------



## Robbie_Rob (May 18, 2011)

her uncontrollable cuteness


----------



## spiritangel (May 18, 2011)

his name reminds me of the wedding singer for some reason


----------



## Micara (May 18, 2011)

She's generous and caring.


----------



## spiritangel (May 18, 2011)

she is awesome and wonderful and and and loves games as much as I do


----------



## rellis10 (May 18, 2011)

A truly gentle and loving human being.


----------



## CastingPearls (May 18, 2011)

A gentleman. Still waters run deep.


----------



## luvbigfellas (May 18, 2011)

She's intelligent.


----------



## Robbie_Rob (May 18, 2011)

She's truly beautiful


----------



## tonynyc (May 18, 2011)

Great addition to the Boards - always a gentleman :bow:


----------



## Micara (May 18, 2011)

Tony is the man. He is just awesome!


----------



## WVMountainrear (May 18, 2011)

She's beautiful...she got the whole dark hair, light eyes thing going on.


----------



## rellis10 (May 18, 2011)

A good friend, on the road to happiness that she truly deserves.


----------



## luvbigfellas (May 18, 2011)

I thoroughly enjoy his posts.


----------



## CastingPearls (May 18, 2011)

She's a cutie-pie and takes nice pics.


----------



## WVMountainrear (May 18, 2011)

Her strength of character astounds me.


----------



## mel (May 18, 2011)

she is stunnigly beautiful and..she recognized my 1000th post


----------



## rellis10 (May 18, 2011)

mel said:


> she is stunnigly beautiful and..she recognized my 1000th post



By her signature...she's a fan of Dexter! Awesomeness!


----------



## mel (May 18, 2011)

he recognized my Dexter quote...he gets extra coolness points!! he IS awesome


----------



## Robbie_Rob (May 18, 2011)

She makes me think of new ways to describe her beauty


----------



## tonynyc (May 18, 2011)

Likes the movie "Pulp Fiction" ... great movie


----------



## Mathias (May 18, 2011)

He's Tony and therefore awesome!


----------



## pegz (May 18, 2011)

He's cute


----------



## Mathias (May 18, 2011)

Awww! :blush: 

Thanks for the complement!


----------



## luvbigfellas (May 18, 2011)

Legendary smile.


----------



## danielson123 (May 18, 2011)

She doesn't take any bullshit.


----------



## Mathias (May 18, 2011)

Not afraid to speak her mind.

EDIT: Too slow!

He's a writer.


----------



## luvbigfellas (May 18, 2011)

You can't bullshit a bullshitter lol

That he complimented me on the unafraid to speak my mind-ness. Some people get a little perturbed by it.


----------



## CastingPearls (May 18, 2011)

I'm loving the Location listed under her avatar.


----------



## luvbigfellas (May 18, 2011)

I like her location too!


----------



## tonynyc (May 18, 2011)

Like the nick- great to see an admirer of BHM :bow: :bow:


----------



## luvbigfellas (May 18, 2011)

I like to be bowed to. lol


----------



## rellis10 (May 18, 2011)

Has an awesome tattoo on her back! Love the fleur-de-lis!


----------



## danielson123 (May 18, 2011)

This gentleman is amazingly awesome. Take my word for it.


----------



## luvbigfellas (May 18, 2011)

Aw, talk about trustworthy!


----------



## spiritangel (May 19, 2011)

she is really joining in on the forums and taking the time to get to know everyone


----------



## Twilley (May 19, 2011)

I don't know what to say that hasn't already been said, lol. She's awesome!


----------



## littlefairywren (May 19, 2011)

He says the sweetest things.


----------



## spiritangel (May 19, 2011)

she is happily in love  and has over 13k of posts she is an epic and awesome dims member


----------



## Never2fat4me (May 19, 2011)

I love her new user title (maybe not new, but I just noticed change). It is so Spiritangel - very positive and upbeat.


----------



## spiritangel (May 19, 2011)

Its new 

wow you really are observant 


Other than yay he likes my new user title he gives great















































compliments


----------



## snuggletiger (May 19, 2011)

she's cuddly


----------



## spiritangel (May 19, 2011)

he likes to go to auctions and things that I have always wanted to do (closest I have gotten appart from ebay was at a star trek convention lol)


----------



## Mathias (May 19, 2011)

She's great at Arts and Crafts!


----------



## rellis10 (May 19, 2011)

What's not to like? He's a great guy all round and I doubt anyone can think of a single bad word to say about him.


----------



## littlefairywren (May 19, 2011)

He has a very gentle way about him.


----------



## tonynyc (May 19, 2011)

I like the new avatar :wubu:


----------



## luvbigfellas (May 19, 2011)

tonynyc said:


> I like the new avatar :wubu:



Gives lovely compliments...


----------



## WVMountainrear (May 19, 2011)

Although I haven't so much interacted with her, I've watch her interact with others, and I think she's really awesome.


----------



## luvbigfellas (May 19, 2011)

lovelylady78 said:


> Although I haven't so much interacted with her, I've watch her interact with others, and I think she's really awesome.



I love her posts and user title.


----------



## littlefairywren (May 19, 2011)

She's got sass! I like it


----------



## CastingPearls (May 19, 2011)

Her new avatar pic.


----------



## luvbigfellas (May 19, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> Her new avatar pic.



She's sassy. And awesome!


----------



## rellis10 (May 19, 2011)

Comfortable enough with her body to post pictures here. That takes courage


----------



## WVMountainrear (May 19, 2011)

He's one to talk about posting pictures...I like any man who's not afraid to show his ass. (Literally.)


----------



## Mishty (May 19, 2011)

She's so awesome, and grounded, but so beautiful inside and out.


----------



## WVMountainrear (May 19, 2011)

She rocks my socks!!! :happy:

And that was seriously one of the nicest compliments I've ever received. Thank you so much.


----------



## Mathias (May 19, 2011)

She's nice to talk to! :wubu:


----------



## penguin (May 19, 2011)

I like his enthusiasm.


----------



## Mathias (May 19, 2011)

One awesome Aussie!


----------



## luvbigfellas (May 19, 2011)

She's beautiful.


----------



## spiritangel (May 19, 2011)

She is a very special and amazing woman


----------



## Mishty (May 19, 2011)

Has one of the biggest, kindest hearts I've ever come across. 
She's a goddess. :bow:


----------



## luvbigfellas (May 20, 2011)

Mishty said:


> Has one of the biggest, kindest hearts I've ever come across.
> She's a goddess. :bow:



I love the avatar.


----------



## Mathias (May 20, 2011)

I like her style!


----------



## rellis10 (May 20, 2011)

He's an ever-present here, a constant source of great posts and encouraging words.


----------



## WVMountainrear (May 20, 2011)

He gives solid advice.


----------



## lalatx (May 20, 2011)

The eyes... gorgeous eyes.


----------



## Robbie_Rob (May 20, 2011)

Her innocent (but naughty) gorgeous look


----------



## Never2fat4me (May 21, 2011)

His love of BBWs (would say his user title, but I think I would pass on doing that with him - might enjoy doing it with some other frequent posters here, though... )


----------



## spiritangel (May 21, 2011)

He has a way of making me laugh some of his post as funny as


----------



## penguin (May 21, 2011)

She's very caring.


----------



## spiritangel (May 21, 2011)

her facebook status updates often make me laugh  and she is very creative and inventive


----------



## rellis10 (May 21, 2011)

Also a very creative woman, channeling her amazing good nature into lovely creations meant to bring happiness to others.


----------



## spiritangel (May 21, 2011)

awww 

you are very creative yourself Rick

I like that I have watched your inner confidence grow a lot this past year


----------



## Dromond (May 21, 2011)

She is one of the nicest people I have come across.


----------



## Robbie_Rob (May 21, 2011)

He's like me, married to a bbw and loving it


----------



## Dromond (May 21, 2011)

Damn skippy!

He speaks profound truth in his sig.


----------



## penguin (May 21, 2011)

He invited me to game with him!


----------



## CastingPearls (May 21, 2011)

She's very creative and full of life.


----------



## tonynyc (May 21, 2011)

*Damn Sexy in RED* :wubu: :wubu: :wubu:


----------



## Mathias (May 21, 2011)

He has a picture for anything. ANYTHING!


----------



## tonynyc (May 22, 2011)

Mathias said:


> He has a picture for anything. ANYTHING!



Fan of the pics.... Damn Straight !!!! :happy:







*"You can't corrupt it. And you know why? Because to corrupt it, you've got to show how corrupt you really are." ** - Kojak*


----------



## daddyoh70 (May 22, 2011)

Can always make me laugh, regardless of my mood.

Who loves ya baby?


----------



## spiritangel (May 22, 2011)

hehe love that he admits to being a dirty old man

and I love his username


----------



## CastingPearls (May 22, 2011)

She's true to herself.


----------



## Never2fat4me (May 22, 2011)

One of the bust usernames on Dims, and one of the best attitudes to boot.


----------



## tonynyc (May 22, 2011)

*G*reat signature.....


----------



## danielson123 (May 22, 2011)

He is always, always, always so positive!


----------



## tinkerbell (May 22, 2011)

I like his screen name.


----------



## rellis10 (May 22, 2011)

tinkerbell said:


> I like his screen name.



Is a very keen runner which seems totally alien to me. All power to you and your incredibly active legs :bow:


----------



## tonynyc (May 22, 2011)

Renaissance man: Admirer of BBW - Sports and Life...


----------



## spiritangel (May 22, 2011)

he is a very cool guy who truly gives amazing compliments


----------



## Adamantoise (May 22, 2011)

She has a sweet voice... :blush:


----------



## Mathias (May 22, 2011)

Dude, the Avatar's AMAZING!


----------



## fluffyandcute (May 22, 2011)

Grin Reaper LOL


----------



## tonynyc (May 22, 2011)

love the nickname and the avatar :wubu: fluffy and cute :smitten: :smitten:


----------



## rellis10 (May 22, 2011)

tonynyc said:


> love the nickname and the avatar :wubu: fluffy and cute :smitten: :smitten:



A good guy with sooo many posts and many sides to his personality.


----------



## WVMountainrear (May 22, 2011)

He's adorable!


----------



## Mathias (May 22, 2011)

She's adorable! And has the most amazing eyes I've ever seen!


----------



## bmann0413 (May 23, 2011)

He has that big smile that makes him look like Eddie Murphy. Which is awesomesauce.


----------



## Mathias (May 23, 2011)

His avatar is better than mine!


----------



## spiritangel (May 23, 2011)

he makes me chuckle, takes time to chat to me and is in general an amazing young man


----------



## luvbigfellas (May 23, 2011)

I like her avatar.


----------



## CastingPearls (May 23, 2011)

HER new avatar just made me LOL


----------



## Mishty (May 23, 2011)

She is magnificent.

*mag·nif·i·cent*/mag&#712;nif&#601;s&#601;nt/Adjective
1. _Impressively beautiful, elaborate, or extravagant; striking._
2. _Very good; excellent_

She's my Lainey. :wubu:


----------



## snuggletiger (May 23, 2011)

she has neat shades


----------



## Robbie_Rob (May 23, 2011)

has a great job


----------



## luscious_lulu (May 23, 2011)

He's a sexy mofo!


----------



## CastingPearls (May 23, 2011)

I like her column.


----------



## OIFMountaineer (May 23, 2011)

I love/am jealous of her perfect pitch.


----------



## Mishty (May 23, 2011)

I like his hat in his profile pic, and his kilt tag line. 
I can't wait to see more from him.


----------



## tonynyc (May 23, 2011)

Nice avatar - great sunglasses - :wubu: :wubu:


----------



## TheNowhereMan (May 23, 2011)

I love your signature and the fact that you are from NYC, one of my favorite places to visit ever.


----------



## spiritangel (May 23, 2011)

I love the username that song is now in my head


----------



## TheNowhereMan (May 23, 2011)

spiritangel said:


> I love the username that song is now in my head



aww thanks ^_^ i like that you are adorable and have a knowledge of beatles songs


----------



## Robbie_Rob (May 23, 2011)

He loves everything as gaelige


----------



## tonynyc (May 23, 2011)

Like the new avatar and that is a heck of a tattoo


----------



## Mishty (May 23, 2011)

Sometimes when I see his user name I say Tony,Tony,TONY in my best New Yawk accent.


----------



## WVMountainrear (May 23, 2011)

I seriously <3 her.


----------



## CastingPearls (May 23, 2011)

I seriously <3 both of them.


----------



## Mishty (May 23, 2011)

Well, what do you know, my two fave blonds.


----------



## tonynyc (May 23, 2011)

Well now it's 3 fav Blondes :wubu:

And in my best new yawk accent...

*"I'll have a cup of kawfee with cream and sugar- please" * :happy:


----------



## mel (May 23, 2011)

He's handsome and sweet and I think I will see him in Vegas?????


----------



## luvbigfellas (May 23, 2011)

I like her location


----------



## Mathias (May 23, 2011)

I like her new avatar and location!


----------



## rellis10 (May 23, 2011)

Always here with a smile and with intelligent, heartfelt words. An honest and true gentleman.


----------



## luvbigfellas (May 23, 2011)

He's even cuter naked!


----------



## Mathias (May 23, 2011)

She has an effective BS detector!


----------



## danielson123 (May 23, 2011)

His smile makes everybody else smile! Including me!


----------



## luvbigfellas (May 24, 2011)

Always very sweet and empathetic.


----------



## rellis10 (May 24, 2011)

luvbigfellas said:


> He's even cuter naked!



I could say exactly the same thing for her


----------



## Never2fat4me (May 24, 2011)

That as the World's Overlord, he will be a BBW-admirer.


----------



## mel (May 24, 2011)

I am diggin his tage line "Yes, all this can b yours" ...hehe


----------



## rellis10 (May 24, 2011)

Embraces dorkdom, which is awesome because it's not embraced by people nearly enough.


----------



## TheNowhereMan (May 24, 2011)

That your english?


----------



## tonynyc (May 24, 2011)

A Chef- which is pretty cool - will have to share some of his fav dishes...


----------



## Mathias (May 25, 2011)

Always a gentlemen!


----------



## CastingPearls (May 25, 2011)

Matt has a great heart. Also, great taste in music!


----------



## luvbigfellas (May 25, 2011)

She's beautiful and smart and funny!


----------



## Deacone (May 25, 2011)

her avatar made me lol


----------



## mz_puss (May 25, 2011)

she is incredibly cute, i want to bite her


----------



## WVMountainrear (May 25, 2011)

She's my cyber wifey, and she's totally irresistible.


----------



## Robbie_Rob (May 25, 2011)

i love that her and puss are cyber wifes


----------



## spiritangel (May 25, 2011)

I like that it looks like he is stripping off in his avatar pic


----------



## CastingPearls (May 25, 2011)

She posts a lot of links to her FB wall that I like.


----------



## spiritangel (May 25, 2011)

she posts some great quotes on her fb that always make me think and are very truthful both her own and other peoples


----------



## Never2fat4me (May 25, 2011)

That she has a really hot avatar.


----------



## Fox (May 25, 2011)

He's pretty much the coolest government person I can think of.


----------



## rellis10 (May 25, 2011)

He has awesome hair that I totally wouldnt be able to pull off.


----------



## spiritangel (May 25, 2011)

he is passionate about wrestling and writing


----------



## mz_puss (May 25, 2011)

she cooks killer good food, i want to eat it all and then snuggle up next to her !


----------



## spiritangel (May 25, 2011)

she tries to make me feel better about stuffs and make me feel more attractive and sexy than I have been lately


----------



## tonynyc (May 25, 2011)

Sexy as hell :wubu: :wubu: :wubu: -


----------



## spiritangel (May 25, 2011)

tonynyc said:


> Sexy as hell :wubu: :wubu: :wubu: -



always manages to make me smile and truly believe his compliments ty tony


----------



## mz_puss (May 25, 2011)

i wants to smooch her face and seriously want to snuggle its cold your sexy and warm !


----------



## WVMountainrear (May 25, 2011)

She's a doll!


----------



## spiritangel (May 25, 2011)

She is stunning I lover her lingerie pics and her wonderful nature shines from the inside out


----------



## mz_puss (May 25, 2011)

shes my wifey, I love her sexyness and lingerie i want her to wear it for me or alter it so i can steal it ! oh and she has mega sexy eyes ... mmmmmm


----------



## mz_puss (May 25, 2011)

damm SP beat me, but she is super wonderful and quick at replying on this thread !


----------



## Fox (May 25, 2011)

She's beautiful, funny, and totally awesome. And she's from down unda!


----------



## tonynyc (May 25, 2011)

Appreciates BBW and a Wrestling Fan


----------



## Never2fat4me (May 25, 2011)

Appreciates BBW and a wrestling fan 

(And probably would, like me, enjoy combining those two passions )


----------



## mz_puss (May 25, 2011)

has a cool new avatar and is a sweet heart


----------



## CastingPearls (May 25, 2011)

She's very loveable.


----------



## bmann0413 (May 25, 2011)

SHE'S very lovable!


----------



## tonynyc (May 25, 2011)

Like the new avatar - reminds me of DragonBall Z


----------



## luvbigfellas (May 25, 2011)

He gives very sweet compliments.


----------



## spiritangel (May 25, 2011)

her avatar her location her sheer awesomeness


----------



## rellis10 (May 25, 2011)

She's a high spirits and exactly the same great person she was before despite going through a tough time. True strength of character.


----------



## Never2fat4me (May 26, 2011)

Even though he doesn't know how to pronounce tomato, I still think he's a pretty cool dude.


----------



## mel (May 26, 2011)

that he is giving out massages


----------



## spiritangel (May 26, 2011)

that she embraces and celebrates who she is


----------



## CastingPearls (May 26, 2011)

She's always positive and uplifts others whenever she can.


----------



## luvbigfellas (May 26, 2011)

She writes great posts. And I love her pictures!


----------



## Dromond (May 26, 2011)

I'm going to get in on the location love. It brings to mind Countess Elizabeth Bathory.


----------



## Mathias (May 27, 2011)

He calls it like he sees it. I like that.


----------



## spiritangel (May 27, 2011)

He is a very intelligent guy


----------



## bmann0413 (May 27, 2011)

She's dreaming of a better day. Something everyone should do.


----------



## spiritangel (May 27, 2011)

he really does have an amazing smile


----------



## bmann0413 (May 27, 2011)

She thinks I have an amazing smile. That totally made my night.


----------



## Never2fat4me (May 27, 2011)

He makes a better Indiana Jones than Harrison Ford.


----------



## Robbie_Rob (May 27, 2011)

has just broken the 1000 comment mark- Kudos good sir!


----------



## Fox (May 27, 2011)

So... I like his beard..


----------



## spiritangel (May 27, 2011)

you really do have amazing hair and are a total cutie



PS Contgrats Never 2fat4me  on getting over 1k of posts


----------



## Fox (May 27, 2011)

You're cute too!  And you have cool hobbies/superpowers.


----------



## joeantonio25 (May 27, 2011)

he looks like a nice guy! hello all im joe


----------



## tonynyc (May 27, 2011)

Welcome to the Boards! and another IT tech


----------



## danielson123 (May 27, 2011)

He always gives great compliments!


----------



## rellis10 (May 27, 2011)

danielson123 said:


> He always gives great compliments!



What's not to like? He's an exemplary gentleman with tremendous spirit and inner strength.


----------



## mel (May 27, 2011)

he is a Qt patootie


----------



## rellis10 (May 27, 2011)

mel said:


> he is a Qt patootie



I can say exactly the same thing about her


----------



## Mathias (May 28, 2011)

Interesting user title. lol


----------



## spiritangel (May 28, 2011)

he is a sweet caring young man 

who is also very cool and awesome


----------



## tinkerbell (May 28, 2011)

I love her user title, and hey, she gave me some rep! Whats not to like?


----------



## spiritangel (May 28, 2011)

well us fairies have to stick together 

she helped me get my second gold can of rep


----------



## Mathias (May 28, 2011)

She has another golden can!


----------



## spiritangel (May 28, 2011)

matty is such a great guy he cant be far off that first star of rep


----------



## pegz (May 28, 2011)

Cute, Sweet, Kind with her compliments, Funny.....


----------



## luscious_lulu (May 28, 2011)

She has a kind face & beautiful eyes.


----------



## mel (May 28, 2011)

she will be in Vegas and I will get to meet her


----------



## Sweetie (May 28, 2011)

mel said:


> she will be in Vegas and I will get to meet her



She always makes me giggle out loud.


----------



## luvbigfellas (May 28, 2011)

I like the avatar!


----------



## mel (May 28, 2011)

she giggles at my silly ways!! ...ahh laughter makes the world go round


----------



## tonynyc (May 28, 2011)

Like her outlook on life... Laughter is good for the soul... and envious that Mel will attend the Vegas Bash...


----------



## mel (May 29, 2011)

that he is magically going to show up in vegas!?!?!?


----------



## Mathias (May 29, 2011)

She has nice eyes.


----------



## mel (May 29, 2011)

he is almost at 5000 posts!!!!


----------



## mz_puss (May 29, 2011)

I like the fact she embraces the fact that shes a dork !


----------



## Robbie_Rob (May 29, 2011)

Well I loved every picture of this sexy gal. She's a hottie


----------



## tonynyc (May 29, 2011)

Great Tattoo - proud admirer of BBW


----------



## mz_puss (May 29, 2011)

inspirational poster and always so sweet


----------



## tinkerbell (May 29, 2011)

I like her screen name!


----------



## mz_puss (May 29, 2011)

I love her avatar !


----------



## spiritangel (May 29, 2011)

she is simply amazing adorable and loveable and sexy as hell


----------



## mel (May 29, 2011)

I like her location: Within the Nerd Nation


----------



## rellis10 (May 29, 2011)

Her posts always put a smile on my face, seemingly endlessly positive


----------



## Sweetie (May 29, 2011)

I like his glasses. And the way he talks to the other people here on DIMS. Always pleasant. Its a gooooood thing.


----------



## Never2fat4me (May 29, 2011)

She likes to snuggle. Never a bad thing.


----------



## Sweetie (May 29, 2011)

He has a wonderful smile!


----------



## CastingPearls (May 29, 2011)

Even when she's sad and down, she keeps trying and is true to her username.


----------



## WVMountainrear (May 29, 2011)

She's very encouraging and supportive- a true and wonderful friend!


----------



## bmann0413 (May 29, 2011)

She's just so wonderful and sweet.


----------



## mel (May 29, 2011)

he was born the year I graduated high school... 


Omg..did I just say that? LOL


----------



## DearPrudence (May 29, 2011)

Haha, she's honest!


----------



## mel (May 29, 2011)

I adore her Owl pic...but her profile pic is gorgeous...such a BEAUTIFUL gal


----------



## spiritangel (May 29, 2011)

has an excellent sense of humour


----------



## Sweetie (May 29, 2011)

Her encouraging and positive attitude.


----------



## tonynyc (May 30, 2011)

we are from the same area :happy:


----------



## Mathias (May 30, 2011)

Seems down to earth and is awesome!


----------



## Sweetie (May 30, 2011)

His smile. It always brings a smile to MY face cause it looks so real...not one of those posed smiles people do for pics.


----------



## Mathias (May 30, 2011)

That's such a nice complement. Thank you! :blush:


----------



## spiritangel (May 30, 2011)

he is sunshine on a cloudy day


----------



## darlingzooloo (May 30, 2011)

She's always so sweet! ^.^ And she makes bears!!!!! <3 <3


----------



## littlefairywren (May 30, 2011)

I adore the pic she uses for her avatar.


----------



## Mathias (May 30, 2011)

Love the new Avatar!


----------



## WVMountainrear (May 30, 2011)

He's a sweetheart.


----------



## littlefairywren (May 30, 2011)

She looks after her friends who are my friends...I love that!


----------



## CastingPearls (May 30, 2011)

There is not enough bandwidth to say how much I like and love about her and the one above her too.


----------



## Mathias (May 30, 2011)

She's an amazing writer, and a great friend.


----------



## spiritangel (May 30, 2011)

matty works hard and plays hard I admire that


----------



## Mathias (May 30, 2011)

She doesn't have a mean bone in her body! :wubu:


----------



## bmann0413 (May 30, 2011)

He's badass. That's all you need to know.


----------



## spiritangel (May 30, 2011)

he is working towards his dreams and I admire that


----------



## tonynyc (May 30, 2011)

nerd nation has become hot and sexy :wubu: :wubu: :wubu: :wubu:


----------



## mel (May 30, 2011)

he has some Big Balls (see profile pic..lol)


----------



## Mishty (May 30, 2011)

She's adorable, Southern and sweet as pecan pie. :wubu:


----------



## Sweetie (May 30, 2011)

Mishty said:


> She's adorable, Southern and sweet as pecan pie. :wubu:



Her confidence....and her tagline.


----------



## mel (May 30, 2011)

she is a SWEETIE


----------



## tonynyc (May 30, 2011)

Sexy :wubu: :wubu: and appreciates Big Balls :happy:


----------



## Sweetie (May 30, 2011)

tonynyc said:


> Sexy :wubu: :wubu: and appreciates Big Balls :happy:



He just made me laugh yet again.


----------



## tonynyc (May 30, 2011)

Like the nickname - also finds humor in my "Balls"


----------



## spiritangel (May 31, 2011)

gives compliments that make you want to throw your arms around him and hug and kiss him (and possibly other thoughts but we will leave my mind out of this)


----------



## penguin (May 31, 2011)

She loves DAAS about as much as I do!


----------



## spiritangel (May 31, 2011)

she has an appreciation of great aussie comedy just like I do


----------



## CastingPearls (May 31, 2011)

She has a huge heart.


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (May 31, 2011)

She's whatever the opposite of shy is.


----------



## spiritangel (May 31, 2011)

she is wonder woman who i have adored since i was a child


----------



## luvbigfellas (May 31, 2011)

She's a fellow nerd! :wubu:


----------



## SarahLaughsAlot (May 31, 2011)

i don't know her but she has a great complexion&#9829;


----------



## Mathias (May 31, 2011)

I like someone who's able to laugh alot!


----------



## CastingPearls (May 31, 2011)

Sarah--she has stunning eyes and is a newcomer to dims. HI!!

Matt--moar beefcake shots plzkthxbai!


----------



## SarahLaughsAlot (May 31, 2011)

Well thank you! i got'em from my mama&#9829; lol that's really nice of you to make conversation with me sometimes i find it hard on here lol to get started&#9829;


----------



## bmann0413 (May 31, 2011)

She laughs a lot! That is always an admiring quality.


----------



## Mathias (May 31, 2011)

Cartoon fan!


----------



## spiritangel (May 31, 2011)

great taste in well loads of things and yes we need more matty pics I agree with cp


----------



## Mathias (May 31, 2011)

She just made me blush...


----------



## mel (May 31, 2011)

his avatar pic just makes me smile each time I see it


----------



## Mathias (May 31, 2011)

I love her cartoon avatar!


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (May 31, 2011)

I always like to read his posts in Hyde Park...


----------



## CastingPearls (May 31, 2011)

I like her sig quote.


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (May 31, 2011)

Her wit..it is always dead on


----------



## mel (May 31, 2011)

I think she looks like Nicole Kidman (hehe...from other post). I just started liking Nicole after she divorced TC...lol

but seriously..she (punkygurly) is beautiful!!


----------



## littlefairywren (May 31, 2011)

She is super adorable!


----------



## Fox (May 31, 2011)

She has pretty eyes.


----------



## spiritangel (May 31, 2011)

he is quirky and happy being who he is


----------



## rellis10 (May 31, 2011)

Kind, considerate and good willed to all


----------



## spiritangel (May 31, 2011)

he is a hard working young man


----------



## tonynyc (May 31, 2011)

owes me a bearhug and kiss


----------



## bmann0413 (Jun 1, 2011)

He likes to slow dance.


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 1, 2011)

he is Lloyd he is tooo cool for school


----------



## Jello404 (Jun 1, 2011)

spiritangel has a gorgeous smile.


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 1, 2011)

am guessing from her siggy that she is a fellow music lover  and she is jumping into my fav thread mega kudos for that


----------



## Mathias (Jun 1, 2011)

Kind and compassionate and I'd love to give her a hug!


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 1, 2011)

we know he is awesome but wow what a body we need more pix matty


----------



## Mathias (Jun 1, 2011)

:blush: She likes my pictures


----------



## tonynyc (Jun 1, 2011)

Fellow sports fan and a great contributor to Hyde Park


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 1, 2011)

he owes me a slow dance


----------



## Mathias (Jun 1, 2011)

She owes me a hug!


----------



## Sweetie (Jun 2, 2011)

He's a sweet guy.


----------



## bmann0413 (Jun 2, 2011)

She seems like a nice lady.


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 2, 2011)

total sweetheart and he kissed a girl and he liked it


----------



## Sweetie (Jun 2, 2011)

spiritangel said:


> total sweetheart and he kissed a girl and he liked it



I love her avatar pic. She looks so pretty.


----------



## SarahLaughsAlot (Jun 2, 2011)

i think she's really sweet apparently haha


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 2, 2011)

I love that she can admit to having flaws


----------



## Mathias (Jun 2, 2011)

She never takes a bad picture.


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 2, 2011)

Mathias said:


> She never takes a bad picture.



that is so not true I just refuse to share the ugly ones its all smoke and mirrors



He is a total sweetie and gives me a big ego


----------



## mimosa (Jun 2, 2011)

Her passion to create. She had me at art journal. :wubu:


----------



## Mathias (Jun 2, 2011)

She's so kind!


----------



## SarahLaughsAlot (Jun 2, 2011)

he looks like a cute fella =)


----------



## snuggletiger (Jun 2, 2011)

She's a nurse


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 2, 2011)

he can cook


----------



## UmbroUmbro (Jun 2, 2011)

Nice hair!


----------



## Mishty (Jun 2, 2011)

I loved my Umbro shorts in high school AND when I see her name I think of some boy saying "Um...bro....Um...broooo" lol


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 2, 2011)

Great taste in blondes.


----------



## tonynyc (Jun 2, 2011)

Just plain awesome :wubu: :wubu:


----------



## rellis10 (Jun 2, 2011)

He's always kind and entertaining with his posts


----------



## luvbigfellas (Jun 2, 2011)

He posts such lovely photos.


----------



## littlefairywren (Jun 2, 2011)

She is very cute.


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 2, 2011)

she is a wonderful friend


----------



## luvbigfellas (Jun 2, 2011)

spiritangel said:


> she is a wonderful friend



Awesome location...and it makes me think of "Dancing in the Sheets" from Footloose.


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 2, 2011)

ty


gives amazing compliments and has fantastic taste in movies


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 3, 2011)

Tells it like it is.


----------



## luvbigfellas (Jun 3, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> Tells it like it is.



Never hesitates to tell someone when they're being stupid.


----------



## mimosa (Jun 3, 2011)

Edit cause someone beat me to CP... 

Love the name luvbigfellas lol hugs to ya!


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 3, 2011)

sweet and sassy


----------



## Mathias (Jun 3, 2011)

She works and plays hard!


----------



## luvbigfellas (Jun 3, 2011)

I like the custom user title!


----------



## Robbie_Rob (Jun 3, 2011)

like that she luvs us big fellas


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 3, 2011)

he keeps me laughing at his crazy antics


----------



## Sweetie (Jun 3, 2011)

She looks for the good in others.


----------



## Micara (Jun 3, 2011)

I like her avatar. And where she's from.


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 3, 2011)

She is an amazing and wonderful woman who i am very lucky to call a friend


----------



## Mathias (Jun 3, 2011)

She always remains upbeat and positive!


----------



## luvbigfellas (Jun 3, 2011)

I like his signature.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 3, 2011)

She just cracks me up.


----------



## Sweetie (Jun 3, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> She just cracks me up.



Love her avatar!


----------



## Mathias (Jun 3, 2011)

Her avatar reminds me of Super Mario Galaxy!


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 4, 2011)

he has awesome amounts of gaming knowledge


----------



## mel (Jun 4, 2011)

she is a teddy bear artist !


----------



## littlefairywren (Jun 4, 2011)

She has a lovely smile.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 4, 2011)

Secretly ferocious


----------



## littlefairywren (Jun 4, 2011)

Would happily rip someone's face off for her!


----------



## Mathias (Jun 4, 2011)

She rips people's faces off. I wish I could do that! lol


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 4, 2011)

he listened to nerd nation yay now to get him posting in chat


----------



## Mathias (Jun 6, 2011)

I enjoy chatting with her!


----------



## Sweetie (Jun 6, 2011)

Love his signature.


----------



## tonynyc (Jun 6, 2011)

I love the avatar- nickname and is in my neck of the woods :wubu: :wubu:


----------



## Sweetie (Jun 6, 2011)

He appreciates a nice slow dance.


----------



## bmann0413 (Jun 7, 2011)

She's a totally sweet lady. Hell, it's in her screenname! lol


----------



## Adamantoise (Jun 7, 2011)

Awesome new avatar,man-also,he rocks.


----------



## Sweetie (Jun 7, 2011)

Adamantoise said:


> Awesome new avatar,man-also,he rocks.



I like that he introduced me to music that is new to me.


----------



## littlefairywren (Jun 7, 2011)

She plays in the word threads with me


----------



## Sweetie (Jun 7, 2011)

littlefairywren said:


> She plays in the word threads with me



lol I was just going to say the same thing about you! lol  I like her screen name too.


----------



## mz_puss (Jun 8, 2011)

I love her signature,,,it makes me LOL


----------



## bmann0413 (Jun 8, 2011)

She's really nice. I enjoy whenever I talk to her. Now if only I talked to her more. lol


----------



## mz_puss (Jun 8, 2011)

I also love talking to him, his a sweet heart and a great listener xxx


----------



## Mishty (Jun 8, 2011)

Error thang about 'er! :kiss2:


----------



## mz_puss (Jun 8, 2011)

she is smart, sexy, saucy and i wanna do bad bad things to her !


----------



## dynezt (Jun 8, 2011)

she's smokin hot!
and she makes me watch bad movies


----------



## mz_puss (Jun 8, 2011)

Hahaha you mean i make you watch awesome movies, his a good hugger xxx


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 8, 2011)

gets to watch bad movies with one of my favouritest peoples in the worlds

oops to slow she is one of my favouritest people in the world and makes me want to rip her clothes off tie her to a bed and do bad bad sexy things to her


----------



## Robbie_Rob (Jun 8, 2011)

spiritangel said:


> oops to slow she is one of my favouritest people in the world and makes me want to rip her clothes off tie her to a bed and do bad bad sexy things to her



That comment is what i really like about her


----------



## mz_puss (Jun 8, 2011)

I like that his from Ireland and i want to hear his accent !


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 8, 2011)

I love that although I dont know when I know we will get to meet in person till then I know i have an amazing friend who spoils me rotten


----------



## mz_puss (Jun 9, 2011)

i like her cos shes a sexy hillbilly, a good friend, a naughty playmate, a trusted confidant, a great listener and a talented lady


----------



## Robbie_Rob (Jun 9, 2011)

Ok call me shallow but I love her for her stunning body and cute face


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 9, 2011)

I love that he is trying to get us all nude


----------



## Mathias (Jun 9, 2011)

She's all kinds of awesome!


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 9, 2011)

he is one of my favourite people


----------



## Fox (Jun 9, 2011)

She is very sweet, as well as unique. ^^


----------



## Mishty (Jun 9, 2011)

He's adorable, and I love foxes!


----------



## Robbie_Rob (Jun 9, 2011)

her hotness


----------



## mz_puss (Jun 9, 2011)

his well wicked tattoos !!!!


----------



## Mathias (Jun 9, 2011)

She's nice!


----------



## WVMountainrear (Jun 9, 2011)

His contagious smile!


----------



## Mathias (Jun 9, 2011)

Her eyes. :wubu:


----------



## Sweetie (Jun 9, 2011)

Mathias said:


> Her eyes. :wubu:



His intelligence.


----------



## Never2fat4me (Jun 9, 2011)

She has the best sig.


----------



## Sweetie (Jun 9, 2011)

Never2fat4me said:


> She has the best sig.



He has a very nice smile.


----------



## littlefairywren (Jun 9, 2011)

She is fun to play with


----------



## mz_puss (Jun 9, 2011)

her big giant golden heart


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jun 9, 2011)

Her big beautiful bewbies... I mean eyes...:doh:


----------



## Robbie_Rob (Jun 9, 2011)

Her big beautiful bewbies... I mean boobies


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jun 9, 2011)

His honesty!

And his sass!


----------



## Mathias (Jun 10, 2011)

Her user title.


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 10, 2011)

his great smile and his big heart


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 10, 2011)

duplicate post


----------



## Sweetie (Jun 10, 2011)

spiritangel said:


> duplicate post



She's a lover not a hater.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 10, 2011)

Lives in one of my favorite states...


----------



## littlefairywren (Jun 10, 2011)

I don't just like her. I :wubu: her.


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 10, 2011)

She has a kind heart, brilliant mind and is one of the most amazing women I have ever had the privilige to call a friend


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 10, 2011)

They both make me wish I were an Awesome Aussie. LOL


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 10, 2011)

she doesnt realise it but she is an honourary aussome aussie cause she has the aussie fighting spirit and ability to razz people


----------



## bmann0413 (Jun 10, 2011)

She's really a great person. I love her.


----------



## penguin (Jun 10, 2011)

He's very friendly with a cute avatar.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jun 10, 2011)

HR luscious red hair.


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 10, 2011)

her amazing sense of humour and giant heart


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jun 10, 2011)

Her attitude and her positivity. She is a force to be reckoned with.


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 10, 2011)

She is truly a remarkable woman and she made me almost wet myself with laughter when i read my rep tonight


----------



## mz_puss (Jun 10, 2011)

her smooshie face xxx


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 10, 2011)

she sizziling sensuality that makes me want to do very very norti things to her


----------



## snuggletiger (Jun 10, 2011)

her smile and she's my friend


----------



## Sweetie (Jun 10, 2011)

His username. "Snuggletiger" ... very friendly sounding.


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 10, 2011)

she is a sweetie with backbone I admire that


----------



## Mathias (Jun 10, 2011)

Everything about her is great!


----------



## mz_puss (Jun 10, 2011)

I like his face !


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 10, 2011)

I love her inside and out she is awesomesaucieness


----------



## WVMountainrear (Jun 10, 2011)

She channels her creativity in so many and interesting ways.


----------



## mz_puss (Jun 10, 2011)

shes my wifey, her eyes melt my soul !


----------



## mel (Jun 10, 2011)

she is a sexy aussie!


----------



## Never2fat4me (Jun 11, 2011)

She is an amazingly cute American who I know would make my heart skip a beat if I ever saw her irl.


----------



## Sweetie (Jun 11, 2011)

LOVE his screen name.


----------



## Never2fat4me (Jun 11, 2011)

And what's not to like about her screenname? With a smile like that, it suits her to a T!!!


----------



## Sweetie (Jun 11, 2011)

He asks good questions on the tell a truth/ask a question thread.


----------



## pegz (Jun 11, 2011)

She's great at naming songs


----------



## Sweetie (Jun 11, 2011)

Her smile...every time I see HER smile, I smile.


----------



## mel (Jun 11, 2011)

besides being a sweetie  ...she and I share the same birth month!


----------



## Chimpi (Jun 11, 2011)

^ Is refreshingly nice and leaves a very positive impression.


----------



## Never2fat4me (Jun 11, 2011)

Gives cake - can never go wrong with that!!


----------



## one2one (Jun 11, 2011)

He says the nicest things about other people.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 11, 2011)

Her avatar is my favorite painting and a print of it hangs over my mantle. Good taste!


----------



## bmann0413 (Jun 12, 2011)

She's really down to earth from what I could tell. That and she's awesome. And gorgeous.


----------



## Never2fat4me (Jun 12, 2011)

Is very human and honest about it on these boards.


----------



## mel (Jun 12, 2011)

He posts some great questions


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jun 12, 2011)

I get to meet her in a month.


----------



## mz_puss (Jun 12, 2011)

I love her hair x


----------



## Never2fat4me (Jun 12, 2011)

She has overcome adversity to be one of the most positive, outgoing women I have ever come across.


----------



## KittyKitten (Jun 12, 2011)

I like his screename


----------



## bmann0413 (Jun 13, 2011)

I think she's gorgeous.


----------



## mz_puss (Jun 13, 2011)

I love his big fat smile


----------



## Robbie_Rob (Jun 13, 2011)

I simply ADORE her avatar pic. Extremely sexy


----------



## Never2fat4me (Jun 13, 2011)

Has a cool tattoo (though I wish I could see a bigger pic of it).


----------



## WVMountainrear (Jun 13, 2011)

He gives wonderful compliments


----------



## Adamantoise (Jun 13, 2011)

A delightful and beautiful smile, stunning blue eyes, sweet disposition and temperament - to not like this woman is a crime.


----------



## Mathias (Jun 13, 2011)

The avatar makes me think of Digimon!


----------



## littlefairywren (Jun 14, 2011)

He's one of the good guys about the place.


----------



## Never2fat4me (Jun 14, 2011)

She is so sweet without a mean bone in her body.


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 14, 2011)

he really does give great compliments and has a great sense of humour


----------



## Mathias (Jun 14, 2011)

She's one of the nicest people here!


----------



## penguin (Jun 14, 2011)

He's all over fantastic.


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 14, 2011)

she really does have amazing hair and isnt afraid to get her nerd on


----------



## Adamantoise (Jun 14, 2011)

She is a jolly and joyful force on these boards,and one that is well-welcomed. :bow:


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jun 15, 2011)

He's raising a zombie army


----------



## Mathias (Jun 15, 2011)

She always says something nice!


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 16, 2011)

he is cool and awesome and a good friend


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 16, 2011)

Her excitement and enthusiasm is contagious.


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 16, 2011)

she is always there with encouragement


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jun 16, 2011)

She's got sass!


----------



## Fox (Jun 16, 2011)

Love the quote in red on her sig. It cracks me up.


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 16, 2011)

hes a little cutie


----------



## Mathias (Jun 16, 2011)

She has a good heart!


----------



## penguin (Jun 17, 2011)

He has great taste.


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 17, 2011)

she is a fellow nerd


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jun 17, 2011)

Her user names tells you everything you need to know about her.


----------



## Dromond (Jun 17, 2011)

HER user name (and title) says it all. She's also a brickhouse.


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 17, 2011)

hes back baby hes back


----------



## Never2fat4me (Jun 18, 2011)

He may be back, but baby, she's got back!


----------



## pegz (Jun 19, 2011)

I like his appreciation of all the lovely ladies here..


----------



## Sweetie (Jun 19, 2011)

I love her appreciation of all types of music.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jun 19, 2011)

She lives in a city I'd like to visit!


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jun 19, 2011)

I'm going to see her up close and in person very soon!


----------



## Sweetie (Jun 19, 2011)

I love her screen name.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jun 19, 2011)

Sweetie said:


> I love her screen name.



She's cute


----------



## Mathias (Jun 19, 2011)

I like her quote in red!


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 19, 2011)

he is a good friend  and listener


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 19, 2011)

She stands up for herself.


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 19, 2011)

another wonderful friend who helps me keep my sanity when others will tell me that what I am seeing and feeling is totally wrong she will read the words and tell me the truth of what she sees it helps to know I am not crazy


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Jun 19, 2011)

She has a sunny posting personality and makes me smile.


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 19, 2011)

she has the wisdom of a goddess and the beauty to match


----------



## one2one (Jun 20, 2011)

Her user name really fits ... she has a beautiful spirit.


----------



## Mathias (Jun 20, 2011)

Her location is intresting.


----------



## mz_puss (Jun 20, 2011)

he likes anime !


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jun 20, 2011)

She's freakin' drop dead gorgeous and one of the many reasons I seriously need to get down under!


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 20, 2011)

me being the other of course lol 


She is one of the most inspirational and amazing women I know I adore her spunk spirit and determination


----------



## Adamantoise (Jun 20, 2011)

I find her charm and vitality to be very endearing.


----------



## pegz (Jun 20, 2011)

Oh dang...why couldn't this be the "what do you want to do to the previous poster" thread..  Ok.. so it's not... and well he's a fun guy to have on the boards!


----------



## WVMountainrear (Jun 20, 2011)

I loved her post in the "Happy" thread today-- it actually made ME happy...let's always work these fat bodies, Pegz!


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 20, 2011)

She hearts me.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Jun 20, 2011)

And she hearts me. :batting:


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jun 20, 2011)

her beautiful eyes


----------



## WVMountainrear (Jun 20, 2011)

Her beautiful everything-- admirable qualities abound


----------



## rellis10 (Jun 20, 2011)

lovelylady78 said:


> Her beautiful everything-- admirable qualities abound



She's beautiful and thoughtful, and a good friend too.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jun 20, 2011)

I like how much he's grown into himself since joining us.


----------



## Robbie_Rob (Jun 20, 2011)

Her Noo Yawk accent


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jun 20, 2011)

ooops! Robbie beat me to it! 
he's hawt and sassy.


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 20, 2011)

she has great boobs, killer smile and would be so much fun to hang out with


----------



## Mathias (Jun 20, 2011)

She's artistic and talented!


----------



## tonynyc (Jun 20, 2011)

anime fan ... also is able to maintain a "cool demeanor" during all the craziness that is Hyde Park....


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jun 20, 2011)

he has the knack for finding just the right pic for any occasion.


----------



## Dromond (Jun 20, 2011)

She is wicked cool.

(I got lucky and got to do you twice  )


----------



## Mathias (Jun 21, 2011)

Dro's always classy.


----------



## mz_puss (Jun 22, 2011)

his such a sweet heart to the ladies


----------



## Robbie_Rob (Jun 22, 2011)

A very confident and classy lady


----------



## Never2fat4me (Jun 22, 2011)

A very cool and confident dude.


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 22, 2011)

he looks good in blue


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jun 22, 2011)

She is amazing. I like everything about her.


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 22, 2011)

she writes a fantastic blog seriously if your not reading it yet why arnt you?


----------



## snuggletiger (Jun 22, 2011)

she's a very good hearted lady.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jun 22, 2011)

Love his signature!


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 22, 2011)

Can achieve the impossible. (Keep a white top clean and look fabulous eating ribs)


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 22, 2011)

gives great conversation even when I dont make sense mimblewimble to you as well


----------



## snuggletiger (Jun 22, 2011)

She's my friend and makes a positive impact in many people's lives.


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 22, 2011)

nawwww he always makes me blush and is such a sweetie


----------



## Mathias (Jun 22, 2011)

She always puts a smile on my face!


----------



## Mishty (Jun 22, 2011)

His big,giant, lovely............ heart.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 22, 2011)

Everything. I love everything about her. Everything.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Jun 22, 2011)

She's never been anything but absolutely amazing to me. :kiss2:


----------



## Mathias (Jun 23, 2011)

And she's always been friendly to me. :wubu:


----------



## bmann0413 (Jun 23, 2011)

He's a good friend. But the Kamehameha is better than the Hadoken, dude. lol


----------



## tonynyc (Jun 23, 2011)

Anime and Football Fan :bow:


----------



## WVMountainrear (Jun 23, 2011)

I like that he likes to slow dance...I haven't been out dancing in ages.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 23, 2011)

She's perfect to me. And I know to others too.... :bow:


----------



## Mishty (Jun 23, 2011)

She makes me feel wonderful inside and out, like something special, but really she's the special one. :wubu:


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 23, 2011)

She doesn't know it but Lickskillet is one important stop on a road trip I'm planning with another of her favorite people. 

EDT: Now she knows it.  It's ON!!!


----------



## WVMountainrear (Jun 23, 2011)

I can talk to her about anything and she LISTENS.


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 23, 2011)

she is honest, beautiful and smart


----------



## mel (Jun 23, 2011)

she always says sweet things about other posters!


----------



## KittyKitten (Jun 23, 2011)

I love the avatar!


----------



## bmann0413 (Jun 24, 2011)

She's totally gorgeous.


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 24, 2011)

he is the originator of this thread :bow: and he is lloyd a really cool young man


----------



## SillyLady (Jun 24, 2011)

She is gorgeous, likes HIMYM (much respect there hehe), seems very nice on here, and I like her screen name!


----------



## Never2fat4me (Jun 24, 2011)

She is a great, new addition to the Dims family. Sweet, and really cute too! :smitten:


----------



## Mathias (Jun 25, 2011)

Is a ladies man!


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 25, 2011)

can sing and is a great guy


----------



## Mathias (Jun 25, 2011)

She's a constant source of postivity on the boards!


----------



## bmann0413 (Jun 25, 2011)

Matt's my homeboy.


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 25, 2011)

he has great taste in women


----------



## russianrobot (Jun 25, 2011)

spiritangel said:


> he has great taste in women



She has a great blog. A very sincere one (A Rarity now days )


----------



## None (Jun 25, 2011)

I like that his username is basically Colossus of the X-Men.


----------



## Robbie_Rob (Jun 25, 2011)

Who doesn't love a water bed lol


----------



## Never2fat4me (Jun 25, 2011)

Is a prodigious poster (from his waterbed?).


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jun 25, 2011)

I like that it can all b yours


----------



## Mathias (Jun 25, 2011)

Rai is awesome!


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 25, 2011)

In spite of his low days, Matt has an inner strength and courage that I admire. He's gracious which is a rare trait and one of 'the good ones' and by that I don't mean just as a guy who likes fat chicks but as a human being.


----------



## None (Jun 25, 2011)

She has a pretty rocking set of glasses.


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 25, 2011)

She is worthy of us all falling at her feet in praise she is awesome ontop of the cherry sunday of life


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jun 25, 2011)

None said:


> She has a pretty rocking set of glasses.


I like his t-shirt collection (especially the LOST ones).



spiritangel said:


> She is worthy of us all falling at her feet in praise she is awesome ontop of the cherry sunday of life


She speaks the truth!


----------



## mel (Jun 25, 2011)

that she will be in Vegas!!


----------



## Dromond (Jun 25, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> She doesn't know it but Lickskillet is one important stop on a road trip I'm planning with another of her favorite people.
> 
> EDT: Now she knows it.  It's ON!!!



Trinity better be on the schedule too, Miss Thing. 



mel said:


> that she will be in Vegas!!



She's cute as a button and always nice!

Edit: Also, she's proud of being a dork. I respect that.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 25, 2011)

Dromond said:


> Trinity better be on the schedule too, Miss Thing.


Dude you and Misty are two of the biggest darts on our maps. Srsly.


----------



## Mathias (Jun 25, 2011)

She has such a way with words!


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jun 25, 2011)

He's cute, sweet and my friend.


----------



## Dromond (Jun 25, 2011)

I like her user title.

I may just have to draw a "boobzilla" some day.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jun 25, 2011)

Dromond said:


> I like her user title.
> 
> I may just have to draw a "boobzilla" some day.



he just made my day!
and doooo eeeet!


----------



## penguin (Jun 25, 2011)

luscious_lulu said:


> he just made my day!
> and doooo eeeet!



She's gorgeous, smart and sassy.


----------



## Robbie_Rob (Jun 25, 2011)

Who wouldn't like a lusty, busty, ginger pirate wench


----------



## Cleofatra_74 (Jun 26, 2011)

He's counting down to getting nude


----------



## Mathias (Jun 26, 2011)

She's from Australia!


----------



## Never2fat4me (Jun 26, 2011)

He's from PA.


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 26, 2011)

he really does give amazing compliments and helps keep the fun alive on dims


----------



## willowmoon (Jun 26, 2011)

One of the nicest people to ever grace the forums here at Dims!


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 26, 2011)

hes back hes back 

so nice to see him back around the boards was wondering what happened so nice to see you again


----------



## Mathias (Jun 26, 2011)

I enjoy her blog!


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 26, 2011)

aww ty matty

matty always makes me smile


----------



## Mathias (Jun 26, 2011)

She makes everyone here simile!


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 26, 2011)

His Yahoo update notifications entertain me whenever I'm on.


----------



## Sweetie (Jun 26, 2011)

She makes everybody feel welcome and appreciated here on DIMs.


----------



## mz_puss (Jun 27, 2011)

Shes from New york, i wanna go to New york !


----------



## None (Jun 27, 2011)

I imagine she hunts dingos in her spare time.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jun 28, 2011)

...knows where to get the GOOD sammiches!


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 28, 2011)

Ooooh I get to tell her I like everything about her and envy that she can keep a shirt white while eating (I can't even keep a shirt white while sleeping) and she's a great writer too.


----------



## None (Jun 28, 2011)

She has shirt envy and is an enemy of shirts.


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 28, 2011)

hes a total hottie


----------



## Mathias (Jun 28, 2011)

She's a total sweetheart.


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 28, 2011)

he is passionate about his video games


----------



## Mishty (Jun 28, 2011)

Cooks up some amazing dishes! Love seeing her goodies and creations! 
(I want strawberry salsa!!)


----------



## None (Jun 28, 2011)

She seems like the life of the party.


----------



## Mishty (Jun 28, 2011)

His facial hair reminds me of "V" sometimes from V for Vendetta. 

Voilà! In view, a humble vaudevillian veteran, cast vicariously as both victim and villain by the vicissitudes of Fate. This visage, no mere veneer of vanity, is a vestige of the vox populi, now vacant, vanished. However, this valorous visitation of a by-gone vexation, stands vivified and has vowed to vanquish these venal and virulent vermin vanguarding vice and vouchsafing the violently vicious and voracious violation of volition.


----------



## mel (Jun 28, 2011)

she is FunnE


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jun 28, 2011)

is going to get one heck of a hug when I get my hands on her in Vegas!


----------



## Mathias (Jun 28, 2011)

Her Facebook posts always make me laugh!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jun 28, 2011)

He introduced me to the Lawlztastic Smash Brothers Brawl - Related Comic Silliness.


----------



## Mishty (Jun 28, 2011)

She may look like a firebrand with those flaming locks, but she has a really soft mooshy center....:wubu:


----------



## WVMountainrear (Jun 28, 2011)

She's the shit.


----------



## Mishty (Jun 28, 2011)

She's soooo damn sexy.....and smart...and caring....
One of *those* Dim's blonds, with brains and thangs. :kiss2:


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 28, 2011)

Impressive taste in Ben & Jerry's.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Jun 28, 2011)

She has a whole thread devoted just to her pure awesomeness.


----------



## Mathias (Jun 29, 2011)

Wonderful smile!


----------



## bmann0413 (Jun 29, 2011)

He agrees with me that there should NOT be a Toy Story 4.


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 29, 2011)

he has great taste in movies and games


----------



## Twilley (Jun 29, 2011)

There are so many layers to her, like an awesome fat girl parfait!:eat2:


----------



## WVMountainrear (Jun 29, 2011)

He just made me giggle.......a fat girl parfait...hehehe


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 29, 2011)

she is intelligent, even more lovely than her name suggests, and makes a smoking hot daisy duke!!


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 1, 2011)

huggable and gorgeous :wubu: :wubu:


----------



## Mathias (Jul 1, 2011)

Definition of class!


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 2, 2011)

I love his new sig quote


----------



## lalatx (Jul 2, 2011)

She is crafty and talented.


----------



## Mishty (Jul 2, 2011)

Stylish, adorable, and totally rad. :happy:


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 2, 2011)

Her polka dots sheets. WANT.


----------



## Mishty (Jul 2, 2011)

Our Hello Kitty panties + my new polka sheets = sexiest slumber party EVAR.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jul 2, 2011)

she's hot and is comfortable with herself which makes her even hotter.:bow:


----------



## Mathias (Jul 2, 2011)

He repped me recently.


----------



## Mishty (Jul 2, 2011)

He's just an all around nice guy....with a mega watt smile.


----------



## mel (Jul 2, 2011)

she is purty and spunky!!


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 2, 2011)

she is a little miss awesome pants


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 2, 2011)

I love her nighties (esp the polka dots)

Yes, I'm crazy about polka dots. Hah!


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 2, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> I love her nighties (esp the polka dots)
> 
> Yes, I'm crazy about polka dots. Hah!



Hahah she just made all the men jelous cause she sees me in my cute sexy nighty


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 2, 2011)

spiritangel said:


> Hahah she just made all the men jelous cause she sees me in my cute sexy nighty



Still Huggable and Gorgeous :wubu: :wubu: and as for the lovely CP getting to see that wonderful nighty on you... 

I am ...*D*efinitely Jealous and Green with Envy


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jul 2, 2011)

spiritangel said:


> Hahah she just made all the men jelous cause she sees me in my cute sexy nighty


Not just the men!



tonynyc said:


> Still Huggable and Gorgeous :wubu: :wubu: and as for the lovely CP getting to see that wonderful nighty on you...
> 
> I am ...*D*efinitely Jealous and Green with Envy



He lives in one fantastic city!!!


----------



## littlefairywren (Jul 2, 2011)

Woot! I've never done you, Rai. She is gorgeous inside and out!


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 2, 2011)

She knows how to keep a secret!


----------



## rellis10 (Jul 2, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> She knows how to keep a secret!



A woman of many talents and, apparently, secrets


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 2, 2011)

he is sweet, talented and in love


----------



## rellis10 (Jul 2, 2011)

Kind, caring and full of enthusiasm


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jul 3, 2011)

knows all the right things to say.


----------



## rellis10 (Jul 3, 2011)

Supremely confident in herself and beautiful inside and out


----------



## Never2fat4me (Jul 3, 2011)

Supremely self confident guy himself (and prodigious poster of pics). Kudos.


----------



## Aust99 (Jul 3, 2011)

Sweet to all the ladies...


----------



## Never2fat4me (Jul 3, 2011)

Sweet on her (sigh...) :wubu:


----------



## mel (Jul 3, 2011)

he always says sweet things to the gals!


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 3, 2011)

She's very photogenic, witty and I love her new hairstyle.


----------



## Mathias (Jul 3, 2011)

She's very pretty and photogenic as well!


----------



## rellis10 (Jul 3, 2011)

He's a smiley happy person


----------



## Aust99 (Jul 3, 2011)

He is funny!!!! And in love....


----------



## mel (Jul 3, 2011)

she is STOP, DROP and ROLL beautiful


----------



## Mishty (Jul 3, 2011)

That little impish smile


----------



## rellis10 (Jul 3, 2011)

Mishty said:


> That little impish smile



Honest, charming, funny and of course stunning


----------



## littlefairywren (Jul 3, 2011)

He posted a darling pic in the couples thread that made me so very happy.


----------



## Robbie_Rob (Jul 3, 2011)

She lives in my old home town


----------



## Adamantoise (Jul 3, 2011)

She comes across as a sincere and genuinely loveable woman. :happy:

Edit: His enthusiasm is remarkable.


----------



## mel (Jul 3, 2011)

I love the pic of him and his German Shephard


----------



## Robbie_Rob (Jul 3, 2011)

Her natural beauty


----------



## mel (Jul 3, 2011)

he's a ginger!! rawrrrrr


----------



## Adamantoise (Jul 3, 2011)

Self-confessed dork... :wubu:


----------



## penguin (Jul 3, 2011)

He appreciates the dorks!


----------



## Mathias (Jul 3, 2011)

She's an awesome Aussie! And likes video games!


----------



## mel (Jul 3, 2011)

he has a new avatar however I really like his other avatar of him smiling


----------



## kaylaisamachine (Jul 3, 2011)

She is beautiful and gives awesome compliments.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jul 4, 2011)

she seems really cool,wouldn't mind getting to know her and a great addition to Dims.:bow: and she just emits cuteness all around.and i love the fro,rock on!


----------



## WVMountainrear (Jul 4, 2011)

He has an outstanding sense of humor.


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 4, 2011)

she is intelligent, smart, funny and a total catch (her lucky bf knows this one would hope)


----------



## rellis10 (Jul 4, 2011)

Supportive, friendly and a good friend.


----------



## Aust99 (Jul 4, 2011)

LOVELY!!!! and smart!!


----------



## Robbie_Rob (Jul 4, 2011)

Her beauty, inside and out


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 4, 2011)

kinky and irish


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jul 4, 2011)

lives from her heart and it's such a good place to live.


----------



## rellis10 (Jul 4, 2011)

OneWickedAngel said:


> lives from her heart and it's such a good place to live.



Glamorous with an ever-present radiant smile


----------



## Never2fat4me (Jul 5, 2011)

He's back on the market for the ladies.


----------



## rellis10 (Jul 5, 2011)

Never2fat4me said:


> He's back on the market for the ladies.



He's enthusiastic about me being back on the market....though this is not necessarily true right now. It may take time. :blush:


----------



## Aust99 (Jul 5, 2011)

He is spunky and sweet.... and seems very sensible about life.


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 5, 2011)

She is fabulous and amazing


----------



## rellis10 (Jul 5, 2011)

spiritangel said:


> She is fabulous and amazing



Simply beyond caring, so sympathetic and just a great human being.


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 5, 2011)

rellis10 said:


> Simply beyond caring, so sympathetic and just a great human being.



I truly dont deserve all that just being a friend

he is such a total sweetheart


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 5, 2011)

she's a great friend


----------



## Dromond (Jul 5, 2011)

His ability to handle cognitive dissonance.


----------



## joey86 (Jul 5, 2011)

Is a smooth operator


----------



## mossystate (Jul 5, 2011)

That he doesn't let potential injury of the objects of his desire get in the way of that desire!


----------



## joey86 (Jul 5, 2011)

Has an amazing way with words and the body of a godess .


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 5, 2011)

There's always room for improvement.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Jul 5, 2011)

She's well on her way to making the changes she needs to in order to make her life better-- what's not to like about that?!


----------



## rellis10 (Jul 5, 2011)

lovelylady78 said:


> She's well on her way to making the changes she needs to in order to make her life better-- what's not to like about that?!



Another good friend who truly deserves all the care, attention, love and happiness in the world


----------



## Dreds MacBrehon (Jul 5, 2011)

He's got some classic glasses! None of that goofy stuff I see alot of, nowadays.


----------



## TwilightStarr (Jul 5, 2011)

He's rockin dreads, ink, and a hella cute face! What's not to like?


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jul 5, 2011)

Dreds: Adorable avatar and a smokin' profile pic!

(and because she juuuuuuuuust beat my posting to Dreds..)
TwilightStarr: has great taste in music!


----------



## Mathias (Jul 5, 2011)

I've always liked her avatar!


----------



## TwilightStarr (Jul 6, 2011)

He has a great quote in his signature!


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 6, 2011)

awesome user name


----------



## Dreds MacBrehon (Jul 6, 2011)

spiritangel said:


> awesome user name



She's got a pretty great smile. ^-^


----------



## WVMountainrear (Jul 6, 2011)

He's an active newcomer to the boards and he's been friendly and has had good contributions.


----------



## Dreds MacBrehon (Jul 6, 2011)

She knows how to call'em.  Haha. Thaaanks! ^-^


----------



## rellis10 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreds MacBrehon said:


> She knows how to call'em.  Haha. Thaaanks! ^-^



Apparently appreciates more subtle style as well as the more elaborate


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 6, 2011)

is friendly


----------



## mel (Jul 6, 2011)

he is a new homeowner!


----------



## Dreds MacBrehon (Jul 6, 2011)

mel said:


> he is a new homeowner!



She's mad coolios, and easy on the eyes........... And probably tastes like strawberry. :eat2:


----------



## Mathias (Jul 7, 2011)

Pretty active newbie on the boards. Welcome!


----------



## kaylaisamachine (Jul 7, 2011)

Mathias said:


> Pretty active newbie on the boards. Welcome!



I don't know if Mathias is his name, but if so, he's got one of the coolest names ever in my opinion. I'm thinking about naming my child that if I ever have a boy.


----------



## Dreds MacBrehon (Jul 7, 2011)

She's an adorable lil peep! ^-^ And she's super sweet.


----------



## kaylaisamachine (Jul 7, 2011)

He's sweet, understanding, humorous, down to earth guy. What's not to like! I could keep going, but I don't want to overwhelm him.. ^_^


----------



## Dromond (Jul 7, 2011)

I don't know her, but her profile says she's a nerd. Nerd girls are awesome.


----------



## bmann0413 (Jul 7, 2011)

His avatar is of John Belushi. I think.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jul 7, 2011)

One word: _Louisiana_


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 7, 2011)

She writes an amazing blog, lives an extroidinary life and always makes me wish I could hang out with her in real life on a regular basis she is simply brilliant


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 7, 2011)

she makes me smile


----------



## Aust99 (Jul 7, 2011)

Has made over 4000 posts... That's commitment to the forums...


----------



## Robbie_Rob (Jul 7, 2011)

Is always cheerful and helps out the ones who aren't


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 7, 2011)

hes kinky and irish (I am a sucker for an irish accent)


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 7, 2011)

She makes me ponder


----------



## kaylaisamachine (Jul 7, 2011)

He confuses me, one moment he's a snuggly tiger and the next, he's scaring clowns! He doesn't scare me though.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 7, 2011)

Adorable newcomer. Welcome. I'd say something about how cute your hair is too but I know everyone's already hit that so I'm going for the 100% cutie-pie look.


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 7, 2011)

She's a writer, a blogger and neat person


----------



## kaylaisamachine (Jul 7, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> Adorable newcomer. Welcome. I'd say something about how cute your hair is too but I know everyone's already hit that so I'm going for the 100% cutie-pie look.



Probably one of the most caring, big hearted people I've ever seen. She makes everyone feel so warm and welcome and I haven't even talked to her yet. She is beautiful and I can't wait to make a friendship with her.


----------



## Robbie_Rob (Jul 7, 2011)

I simply love her profile pic, awesome!


----------



## mel (Jul 7, 2011)

he's a bad boy


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jul 7, 2011)

she's amazing and beautiful and great and is on the top of me crush list.>.>


----------



## mel (Jul 7, 2011)

he put me on a crush list!!!


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jul 7, 2011)

mel said:


> he put me on a crush list!!!




haha sure did and your definitly in the top! XD lol


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 7, 2011)

he pays attention to others posts and remembers details about others here


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jul 7, 2011)

aw thanks spirit.  she is kind and ridicously hot.lol :bow:


----------



## lalatx (Jul 7, 2011)

He always has nice things to say to people.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jul 7, 2011)

she is very very hot and sexy and has a mystique about her that can't be matched,very intriging.:bow:


----------



## penguin (Jul 8, 2011)

He's very sweet and gives nice rep


----------



## Mathias (Jul 8, 2011)

Her red hair! :wubu:


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jul 8, 2011)

love his avatar and his taste in games.Street Fighter owns


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 8, 2011)

he makes me blush with such lovely compliments


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 8, 2011)

*Spiritangel* *S*tunning and *G*orgeous ... she needs to be blushing 24/7 :smitten:


*HeavyDuty24*

*A*lways ready to go "Old School" if need be...


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jul 8, 2011)

to spiritangel:has the perfectly cute face made for blushing.^_^

to tonynyc:has great insite and a good sense of humor,and always funny pictures.LOL


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 8, 2011)

*G*reat insights and very wise...







RIP Serge Nubert

*Bodybuilding great Serge Nubert 'Pumping Iron" fame passed away last April at the age of 72 *


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jul 8, 2011)

the fact that he acknowledges Serge Nubret(who i think was one of the greatest bodybuilders of all time,even rivaling Arnold).and yes may Serge R.I.P.,truely one of the greatest bodybuilders that ever lived...


----------



## bmann0413 (Jul 8, 2011)

His profile picture is badass.


----------



## Never2fat4me (Jul 8, 2011)

Evidently an early riser like me.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jul 8, 2011)

@Bmann,thanks,it's from Tobal 2,i love it.

@Never2Fat4Me

no girl is ever to fat for him,i mean you gotta love that,i feel the same way.:bow:


----------



## rellis10 (Jul 8, 2011)

HeavyDuty24 said:


> @Bmann,thanks,it's from Tobal 2,i love it.
> 
> @Never2Fat4Me
> 
> no girl is ever to fat for him,i mean you gotta love that,i feel the same way.:bow:



Seems to be an open and sensitive guy


----------



## None (Jul 8, 2011)

Dude totally has sweet mental powers like telekinesis and telepathy.


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 8, 2011)

Like the avatar - always been a fan of B&W photos

*and* the signature


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jul 8, 2011)

What's not to like about a man who knows how to handle his balls (see profile pic for clarification).


----------



## Mathias (Jul 8, 2011)

I like that she's Untamed!


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 9, 2011)

I like that he is getting closer to his 5th gold can and first star all well deserved I might add


----------



## Mathias (Jul 9, 2011)

I'm glad she kept track of that, I don't even know how many of those things I need to even get a star. :doh: :blush:


----------



## Never2fat4me (Jul 9, 2011)

Got me to learn something new today, namely, what is SAMCRO.


----------



## Robbie_Rob (Jul 9, 2011)

He's very honest about everything. A tough but honourable quality


----------



## Aust99 (Jul 9, 2011)

Dirty mind which makes me lol.


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 9, 2011)

I love her avatar- very talented and gorgeous :wubu:


----------



## daddyoh70 (Jul 9, 2011)

What's not to like? He gives men a good name. He's all buff, yet he's cool about it. Like I said, what's not to like?


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 9, 2011)

he has no trouble admitting he is a dirty old man and he often posts stuff that makes me laugh and I always hear slow talking hippies saying whats up daddyoh when i see his user name


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 9, 2011)

Love the new signature- wonder what new artistic creations Spiritangel will come up with


----------



## Shosh (Jul 9, 2011)

He is a wonderful person, and he has been a good friend to me here over the years.


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 9, 2011)

Thanks Shosh :wubu: - love the new avatar


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 9, 2011)

He's a loyal friend.


----------



## rellis10 (Jul 9, 2011)

Is also fiercely loyal to her friends


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jul 9, 2011)

OneWickedAngel said:


> To this man, listen - wise, for he is!


 Q (again) FT


----------



## daddyoh70 (Jul 9, 2011)

She's the whole package... Brains, smoking hot, witty, how can you not like her :bow:


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 9, 2011)

Always has his game-face on. Also, looks awesome in a kilt.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Jul 9, 2011)

daddyoh70 said:


> *She's the whole package... Brains, smoking hot, witty, how can you not like her *:bow:





CastingPearls said:


> Always has his game-face on. Also, looks awesome in a kilt.



:blush::blush: Also refer to previous quote...


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jul 9, 2011)

*HE'S* the whole package... Brains, smoking hot, witty, how can you not like *HIM* 
(The kilt and bagpipes are the cherries on one _man_gnificent sundae!) :bow:


----------



## kaylaisamachine (Jul 9, 2011)

Beautiful smile.  And I love her hair.


----------



## None (Jul 9, 2011)

She appreciates a good beard.


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 9, 2011)

he posts really handsome pics of himself


----------



## Mathias (Jul 9, 2011)

Her incredibly kind nature!


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jul 9, 2011)

her custom bears are so adorable!


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jul 10, 2011)

beautiful and fierce,and takes no crap.but does it all in a beautiful manner.:bow:


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 10, 2011)

Cool guy and a Bodybuilding Fan - and in the same neck of the woods as Former Mr. Olympia - Ronnie Coleman


----------



## Never2fat4me (Jul 10, 2011)

He likes slow dancing. One of the best things to do with an SSBBW!


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 10, 2011)

ooh another fan of slow dancing


----------



## Mathias (Jul 10, 2011)

I enjoy the conversations we've had.


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 10, 2011)

I enjoy talking to him  and he seems to always know when a friend needs a pick me up


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 10, 2011)

She's always there for her friends and family, loves without seeking reward and is generous to a fault.


----------



## Robbie_Rob (Jul 10, 2011)

The hamster is awesome


----------



## WVMountainrear (Jul 10, 2011)

His sense of adventure!


----------



## kaylaisamachine (Jul 10, 2011)

She has _*GORGEOUS*_ blue eyes.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jul 10, 2011)

has good taste in music!


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jul 10, 2011)

tonynyc said:


> Cool guy and a Bodybuilding Fan - and in the same neck of the woods as Former Mr. Olympia - Ronnie Coleman



funny story i actually met Ronnie in a Target in Arlington back in November 2010.he is huge in person,but a nice guy,very chill and laid back.i did some research and think we may actually be cousins.LOL


----------



## WVMountainrear (Jul 10, 2011)

Rai - she's amazing, confident, beautiful, real...(I could go on.) 

Trent - he's a sweet, kind soul. :happy:


----------



## Robbie_Rob (Jul 10, 2011)

She seems really down to earth and sweet but those eyes entrap you too


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 10, 2011)

Gorgeous eyes :wubu: and a great signature :happy:


----------



## ConnieLynn (Jul 10, 2011)

He's such a sweet talker


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 10, 2011)

She read my mind in another post earlier, commenting on a pic, and made me LOL


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jul 10, 2011)

Lainey is the perfect mixture of down to earth sassy and undeniably classy.


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 10, 2011)

Ready to Rock Vegas!!!!!!


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 11, 2011)

tony owes me a slow dance


----------



## Mathias (Jul 11, 2011)

She cheered me up and was there when I really needed someone to talk to. She's a true friend!


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 11, 2011)

Mathias said:


> She cheered me up and was there when I really needed someone to talk to. She's a true friend!



aww your soo welcome matty


I love his siggy quote I am living proof of that I am such a big kid


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 11, 2011)

her enthusiasm


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 11, 2011)

Enjoys reading CP's post and pretty darn sexy too :wubu: :wubu: :wubu:


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 11, 2011)

he is an awesome guy and posts occassional and great pics of himself


----------



## Mishty (Jul 11, 2011)

She dreams into my dream of dreams..... and she knows what that just meant!


----------



## Robbie_Rob (Jul 11, 2011)

She seems a genuine cool gal


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 11, 2011)

she is an amazing and wonderful woman and might I add sexy as hell


----------



## Never2fat4me (Jul 11, 2011)

A good soul who also looks good in a blue negligee.


----------



## Mathias (Jul 11, 2011)

Always has something nice to say!


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 11, 2011)

He has a great avatar pic


----------



## WVMountainrear (Jul 11, 2011)

Clowns fear him, which is excellent because clowns give me the creeps sometimes.


----------



## Mathias (Jul 11, 2011)

Adorable avatar! :wubu:


----------



## Dreds MacBrehon (Jul 11, 2011)

Mathias said:


> Adorable avatar! :wubu:


I know it's been said, before, but I like this cat's avatar! Street Fightaaaaa!!!!


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 11, 2011)

We share the same state.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Jul 11, 2011)

She is the queen of all things! :bow:


----------



## mz_puss (Jul 11, 2011)

She Is Amazingly Sweet, Smart And Funny Not Mention A Major Hottie !


----------



## littlefairywren (Jul 11, 2011)

She is lovely all over!


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 11, 2011)

she gives great hugs


----------



## Mathias (Jul 12, 2011)

So many things to list, she's a wonderful person inside and out! :wubu: :smitten:


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 12, 2011)

Matty can sing and one day he will make a youtube video for the dims project and we can all hear is amazing voice


----------



## ConnieLynn (Jul 12, 2011)

She's a beautiful lady in red -- emphasis on lady


----------



## Mathias (Jul 12, 2011)

Well, I wouldn't call it amazing, but who knows? Maybe one day I'll work up the nerve and post one. 

She's always encouraging.


----------



## Mathias (Jul 12, 2011)

ConnieLynn said:


> She's a beautiful lady in red -- emphasis on lady



Whoops forgot you! She has a nice smile!


----------



## Robbie_Rob (Jul 12, 2011)

He never forgets anyone


----------



## mz_puss (Jul 12, 2011)

his a sexy sweet heart


----------



## Aust99 (Jul 12, 2011)

Hottie!!! And sweet as pie.


----------



## mz_puss (Jul 12, 2011)

An amazingly stunning woman !


----------



## Never2fat4me (Jul 12, 2011)

Ditto - an amazingly stunning woman!


----------



## mz_puss (Jul 12, 2011)

an amazingly stunning woman...........................lover


----------



## Aust99 (Jul 12, 2011)

Funny!!! And a great friend!!!


----------



## Mishty (Jul 12, 2011)

Stunning young lady, with a sexy accent and incredible style! :wubu:


----------



## WVMountainrear (Jul 12, 2011)

Her avatar is HOT (ergo, SHE is HOT).


----------



## Mishty (Jul 12, 2011)

Sometimes when I see her photos I'm reminded of some mystical lady of the water....those eyes are just....stunning.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 12, 2011)

Funny I was thinking the same thing about her...a really cute blonde mermaid. I want to swim with her too!


----------



## Mishty (Jul 12, 2011)

She always makes me smile, no matter what she says, just her very presence makes me happier. :wubu: She's my Lainey.


----------



## kaylaisamachine (Jul 12, 2011)

I love the picture she has on her profile! I'm a sucker for pretty scenery and beautiful people.


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 12, 2011)

Nice avatar-"Pretty Scenery"


----------



## Aust99 (Jul 13, 2011)

My favourite strongman.... and gentleman around here.


----------



## one2one (Jul 13, 2011)

She has a gorgeous smile!


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 13, 2011)

I love that avatar pic and the pavarotti quote and that she has dived into my favourite thread


----------



## Mathias (Jul 13, 2011)

She's fantastic at making bears!


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 13, 2011)

always manages to keep his cool in Hyde Park


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 13, 2011)

tony is not only handsome and awesome but he is close to his first gold star rep wise that is epic


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 13, 2011)

Sexy as hell :wubu: and owes me a slow dance... don't know bout that Gold Shield ... as with most things in life "it's a marathon not a footrace!" :happy:


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 13, 2011)

one day we will get that slow dance and I bet it will be amazing just like tony:wubu::wubu:


----------



## penguin (Jul 13, 2011)

She'll get excited about Harry Potter stuff too


----------



## Never2fat4me (Jul 13, 2011)

She's worth getting excited about. Definitely.


----------



## Mishty (Jul 13, 2011)

When I see his screen name, I think of it as a dare.....


----------



## Twilley (Jul 13, 2011)

She's a stunning fellow Alabamian! ...wait, why haven't we hung out yet???


----------



## WVMountainrear (Jul 13, 2011)

I like his hair...I always have the urge to run my hand through it and mess it up.


----------



## Mishty (Jul 13, 2011)

Twilley: He's an all around great guy! Handsome,kind and intelligent!
*Why* haven't we hung out yet? :huh:


Lovely Lady: I think she is one of the realest people I've met on this board. Realer than real.


----------



## Aust99 (Jul 13, 2011)

Love the tan she's sporting!


----------



## Proner (Jul 13, 2011)

She's from Oz!! Amazing waves, nice people and kangaroos (I know they are apparently mean but Kangaroos!! ). And she's also super nice.


----------



## Mishty (Jul 13, 2011)

He's so adorable with his French accent, and he's mighty stylish! :happy:


----------



## rellis10 (Jul 13, 2011)

Mishty said:


> He's so adorable with his French accent, and he's mighty stylish! :happy:



She has really pretty eyes, and is pretty all over too, but particularly her eyes


----------



## Proner (Jul 13, 2011)

Amazing person and soccer fan


----------



## Mishty (Jul 13, 2011)

He loves books so much he made a career out of it! :bow:


----------



## rellis10 (Jul 13, 2011)

She doesnt hesitate to speak her mind


----------



## Proner (Jul 13, 2011)

English accent aka best accent ever in the world, and always nice with everyone


----------



## kaylaisamachine (Jul 13, 2011)

He seems to be someone I can learn a lot from. And he's a cutie.


----------



## Mathias (Jul 13, 2011)

She's pretty active on all the boards!


----------



## Mishty (Jul 13, 2011)

He has the cutest wittle puppy, evar! :wubu:


----------



## Mathias (Jul 13, 2011)

Love the new avatar. Pretty eyes!


----------



## Proner (Jul 14, 2011)

Best smile in the world! And a super cool guy :happy:


----------



## Never2fat4me (Jul 14, 2011)

Cool glasses. (At least I hope they are - I just bought a very similar pair.)


----------



## WVMountainrear (Jul 14, 2011)

His signature-- more people need to live by this!!


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Jul 14, 2011)

She is a hopeless romantic, as am I


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 14, 2011)

I like her profile pic -plus she's wearing glasses (BBW + eyeglasses) are a win-win for me :wubu:


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jul 14, 2011)

a great guy with good and insightful post's.but always manages to throw good humor and fitting pictures in there somewhere.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Jul 14, 2011)

He's a very sweet person.


----------



## Robbie_Rob (Jul 14, 2011)

Her kind words


----------



## Mishty (Jul 14, 2011)

His name sounds like a rapper, Robbie Rob, Marky Mark.....hehe


----------



## zabadguy (Jul 14, 2011)

She likes to nap,so she is at the top of my list....


----------



## WVMountainrear (Jul 14, 2011)

He's certainly not shy.


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 14, 2011)

Gorgeous and those Hypnotic eyes :wubu: :wubu: :wubu:


----------



## SillyLady (Jul 14, 2011)

I love how he is confident enough to have his balls on display in his profile pic!!  *call me* lol jk 

But I can definitely tell by the pic that you have a good sense of humor.


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Jul 14, 2011)

She's a southern chick..like me! Like, a hop and a skip away too..ok, maybe a little bit farther than that but not too far lol (I'm in Arkansas, by the way)


----------



## Mishty (Jul 14, 2011)

Gooo Razorbacks! She's a cute little red headed Southern gal with sass! (I love that combo  ) (Alabama here)


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 15, 2011)

She is an Amazing, strong and beautiful woman I am glad to call a friend


----------



## Never2fat4me (Jul 15, 2011)

Has moved from Australia, though unfortunately not to U.S. But a rainbow sounds nice! (Now I want to see her frolicking with the unicorns...)


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 15, 2011)

Never2fat4me said:


> Has moved from Australia, though unfortunately not to U.S. But a rainbow sounds nice! (Now I want to see her frolicking with the unicorns...)



just fyi google scrapbooking mists and you will understand although I am not making anymore at pressent


he made me laugh with that post


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 15, 2011)

She writes some really awesome stories....a latent talent to be sure....


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 15, 2011)

she always reminds me to reach for the moon that if it turns out its made of stinky cheese she will catch me when I fall and she celebrates my highs and lows and loves me no matter what


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Jul 15, 2011)

She really is a sweetheart and I'm glad to have met her acquaintance


----------



## Mishty (Jul 15, 2011)

She has a face soooo sweet, but she loves to be naughty. he he


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 15, 2011)

She is amazing and capable of anything she puts her mind to


----------



## Mathias (Jul 15, 2011)

Fellow Harry Potter fan!


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 15, 2011)

he had a great steven king harry potter quote on his facebook which I stoled and lots of my friends stoled to take that twihard


----------



## kaylaisamachine (Jul 15, 2011)

She has a caring soul and is someone great to talk to in times of need.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 15, 2011)

I really like her presence on these boards.


----------



## Mishty (Jul 15, 2011)

Her cats make me _want_ a cat, ever so badly. :happy:


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 15, 2011)

She's neat


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 15, 2011)

he loves auctions and such which always look like such fun


----------



## WVMountainrear (Jul 15, 2011)

She's been a mushy gushy girl lately and so have I...starry eyed dreamers, we are.


----------



## Mishty (Jul 15, 2011)

I can see the stars in her eyes....fo'real I can!
I love a dreamer, they make the poetic world go round! :happy:


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 15, 2011)

Three of my favorite women in a row. My cups runneth over.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Jul 15, 2011)

I've seen her cleavage pics...and her cups really do runneth over...


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 15, 2011)

3 of my favourite women in a row 


she is letting me be a completely mushy gushy girl and not telling me I am crazy or nuts some days that is all a woman needs 

plus helloooo she is simply AMAZING!!


----------



## Mathias (Jul 15, 2011)

I enjoy her posts and she's a great friend!


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 15, 2011)

matty is courageous and always polite


----------



## bmann0413 (Jul 17, 2011)

She's totally an angel.


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 17, 2011)

he says the sweetest things and makes me giggle with some of the other stuff he says


----------



## Never2fat4me (Jul 17, 2011)

I love how she now has combined the user title with her location! She is definitely one of the most creative people I have ever met. (And would love to have the arms she does fall into, though one of the few limitations of being in a relationship with an SSBBW is that I cannot carry m'lady. )


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 17, 2011)

so sorry Never2fat4me yours are not the arms I am dreaming about

he gives great compliments and he did say the sweetest thing in the singles thread


----------



## Mathias (Jul 17, 2011)

She says the nicest things to everyone is every thread!


----------



## kaylaisamachine (Jul 17, 2011)

He's someone you want to get to know more about, and I, myself need to get to know more about him.


----------



## Noir (Jul 17, 2011)

awesome hair and soon to be an SF resident


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 17, 2011)

total sweetie and very handsome guy


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 17, 2011)

Her happy makes me happy.


----------



## Mathias (Jul 17, 2011)

Sassy, totally gorgeous, and doesn't let anything stand in her way.


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 17, 2011)

She makes me smile, and is just well lets face it if you dont know how completely amazing she is by now then wow you must live under a rock


----------



## Mathias (Jul 17, 2011)

She's amazing as well.


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 17, 2011)

Matty and I posted at the same time cool


Matty is one of the most amazing young men I have ever met

and Matty's smile is contagous


----------



## Mishty (Jul 17, 2011)

She's as sweet to n00bs, as she is to her well known friends.
So welcoming, is our Manda..... :wubu:


----------



## WVMountainrear (Jul 17, 2011)

Her recently posted 25 questions video made me smile the entire way through.


----------



## Mathias (Jul 17, 2011)

Her eyes are absolutely mesmerizing. :wubu:


----------



## WVMountainrear (Jul 17, 2011)

His smile is enchanting but not by any means is it the most charming thing about him.


----------



## Dreds MacBrehon (Jul 17, 2011)

She always seems really nice. ^-^


----------



## darlingzooloo (Jul 17, 2011)

She's another PA girl! XD


----------



## Noir (Jul 17, 2011)

She is a nerd, and whats better than being a nerd? oh that's right, nothing. Nerd pride.


----------



## darlingzooloo (Jul 17, 2011)

He's a nerd too! Annnd he draws! Yeah!!! XD


----------



## Noir (Jul 17, 2011)

Woo Doodle party! *scribble scribble*


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 17, 2011)

he is uniting nerds and taking pride in nerdom


that is just awesome cause nerds rock


----------



## kaylaisamachine (Jul 17, 2011)

I enjoy looking at her posts and longing to be friends with her and talk on a regular basis.


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 18, 2011)

shucks ty Kayla 

She love AVPM her awesomeness just increased like 100 fold


----------



## Mathias (Jul 18, 2011)

Now she has me watching AVPM!


----------



## Never2fat4me (Jul 18, 2011)

Has me intrigued about AVPM.


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 18, 2011)

I await his appearence in the next WWE pay-per-view event :bow:


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 18, 2011)

His latest pic. Looking buff there, buddy!


----------



## Jess87 (Jul 18, 2011)

The hamster avatar. The nail filing is adorable. I'm not completely proud to admit it, but I have challenged it to a staring contest several times. I like that it doesn't always win. Also, she has a gorgeous smile.


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 18, 2011)

I love that she isnt the only one who gets into staring competitions with the hampster lol and that she can openly admit it


----------



## JonesT (Jul 19, 2011)

That she always has sweet things to say.


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 19, 2011)

fellow NFL fan :happy:


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 19, 2011)

A total gentleman who owes me a slow dance


----------



## Mathias (Jul 19, 2011)

Her user title and location are adorable!


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 19, 2011)

He's a very likeable guy


----------



## Dromond (Jul 19, 2011)

Mathias said:


> Her user title and location are adorable!



He's a really cool guy.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 19, 2011)

I miss him when he's not around.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jul 19, 2011)

she is awesome,sassy,and beautiful all in a good way.she drops alot of knowledge too.:bow:


----------



## kaylaisamachine (Jul 19, 2011)

He has a big heart and let's nothing keep him down. He stays strong and he's pretty funny too!


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jul 19, 2011)

kaylaisamachine said:


> He has a big heart and let's nothing keep him down. He stays strong and he's pretty funny too!




haha thanks! she is cute and also funny,and has good taste in music.:bow:


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 19, 2011)

Always nice to the lovely ladies in Dims and Hardcore... appreciates old school weightlifting and bodybuilding


----------



## rellis10 (Jul 19, 2011)

He revitalised the wrestling thread which i missed,  And he likes to slow dance, which is the best kind of dance for a man my size


----------



## kaylaisamachine (Jul 19, 2011)

I can see he likes flannel, and I am a totally flannel woman!


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 19, 2011)

She has made a huge effort to fit in and I mean fellow AVPM fans Unite

prooving she is also totally awesome and cool


----------



## Mathias (Jul 19, 2011)

I enjoy her presence here on Dims!


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 20, 2011)

he is a great friend


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 20, 2011)

She's glowing.


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 20, 2011)

she is an amazing friend who is rejoicing in my happiness


----------



## danielson123 (Jul 20, 2011)

She has a very warm personality and no doubt has many friends on these boards.


----------



## rellis10 (Jul 20, 2011)

danielson123 said:


> She has a very warm personality and no doubt has many friends on these boards.



He's a truly great guy and i'm glad he's back here after a time away...welcome back man.


----------



## kaylaisamachine (Jul 20, 2011)

He lives in England, which probably means he has an English accent that I would very much like to hear.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Jul 20, 2011)

Although she's a relative newcomer to the boards, it feels like she's always been here. I've really enjoyed her postings.

(And check out the Dimensions Friends on YouTube thread in the Lounge...Rick's posted some videos. And his accent DOES rock.)


----------



## Mathias (Jul 20, 2011)

She's a total sweetheart to everyone!


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 20, 2011)

*I* like the profile pic- looks like Mathias is prepping for the World Series of Poker


----------



## one2one (Jul 20, 2011)

Those are some pretty impressive guns.


----------



## darlingzooloo (Jul 20, 2011)

The painting she used as an icon is one of my favorites! <3


----------



## danielson123 (Jul 20, 2011)

She's from PA like me!


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 20, 2011)

hes back welcome back


----------



## hrd (Jul 21, 2011)

A fan of the Doctor, so you know she has excellent taste. =)


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jul 21, 2011)

she's gorgeous.:smitten::bow:


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jul 21, 2011)

He's from one of the best states for BBQ and chili! :eat1:


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jul 21, 2011)

she's an untamed woman,and that can be kinda hot.LOL


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 21, 2011)

he really has lovely manners and wow musical to shame I aready found an amazing man


----------



## BBWMoon (Jul 21, 2011)

She owns a slice of heaven


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 22, 2011)

she has a lovely smile and beautiful hair


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 22, 2011)

We share the same interest 'cooking' :eat2: :eat1: :eat2: :eat1: :eat2: :eat1:


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 22, 2011)

am betting tony is a great cook


----------



## Mathias (Jul 22, 2011)

I'll bet she is too!


----------



## kaylaisamachine (Jul 22, 2011)

He's a video game nerd like myself.


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 22, 2011)

ooh she loves video games to quick guys snatch this amazing lady up she is just awesome


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jul 22, 2011)

She's crafty (in a good way)!


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 22, 2011)

She still owes me a valentines card but I still love and adore her anway


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 22, 2011)

She sees the good in people


----------



## kaylaisamachine (Jul 22, 2011)

He seems old school/old fashioned. I like that.


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 22, 2011)

she really is taking an interest in loads of my favourite threads


----------



## Mishty (Jul 22, 2011)

I love her face off! 
Also....she's got me reading my cards again, something I haven't done in far to long.


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Mishty said:


> I love her face off!
> Also....she's got me reading my cards again, something I haven't done in far to long.



so glad you are


she really is a remarkable soul and looks sexy and awesome in a wig if a little to wholesome


----------



## Mathias (Jul 23, 2011)

She's always willing to talk!


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 23, 2011)

he is gaining more independance sooo proud of you matty


----------



## Mishty (Jul 23, 2011)

She looks so So SO *SOO* hawt in the nekkid thread. Wow. :smitten:


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Mishty said:


> She looks so So SO *SOO* hawt in the nekkid thread. Wow. :smitten:



awwwwwww :wubu: ty btw so do YOU!!!



She is Amazing, has awesome taste in music and a huge heart


----------



## Never2fat4me (Jul 23, 2011)

Huge heart & huge booty - need an FA like me say more?


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Never2fat4me said:


> Huge heart & huge booty - need an FA like me say more?



aww you missed the boat I am officially takens 


gives a girl great compliments


----------



## Never2fat4me (Jul 23, 2011)

That she is so happy and proud of being taken. And well she should be, because she has so much love to give! The man who holds her heart is fortunate indeed.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jul 23, 2011)

Excellent skills in the graceful recovery department!:bow:


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jul 23, 2011)

She is beautiful in body and spirit!


----------



## kaylaisamachine (Jul 23, 2011)

She has luscious in her name. I love the word luscious. Automatic 10 points.
Oh and of course, she's beautiful.


----------



## danielson123 (Jul 23, 2011)

She's very perceptive. And a total hottie!


----------



## Mishty (Jul 23, 2011)

When I see his name I'm always reminded of the first time I saw Karate Kid back in the 80s! He seems really sweet!


----------



## Robbie_Rob (Jul 23, 2011)

The awesome pics she posts and the hint of naughtiness in her name


----------



## one2one (Jul 23, 2011)

He has the best hair color!


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 23, 2011)

fantastic sig line and enjoying the getting to know through posts


----------



## hrd (Jul 23, 2011)

She always has a kind word for everyone.


----------



## Dromond (Jul 23, 2011)

She's a skilled photographer.


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 23, 2011)

he is an all round great guy


----------



## kaylaisamachine (Jul 23, 2011)

There's too much to say about her and I don't even know where to begin. If you look back, it's all already been said before so I can't be too original with my posts. She's a magnificent woman, and I can tell that when I've barely even talked to her. She's got it going on man.


----------



## Aust99 (Jul 23, 2011)

Her high school pics.... So adorable!


----------



## mel (Jul 23, 2011)

she is so purty!


----------



## bmann0413 (Jul 23, 2011)

SHE'S so pretty! And nice, too.


----------



## None (Jul 24, 2011)

He's a great dude.


----------



## Jess87 (Jul 24, 2011)

He has a totally badass Lebowski shirt.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 24, 2011)

Has a King Kong tie. (very impressed)


----------



## None (Jul 24, 2011)

Has enough amazing in her finger tips to power the entire Eastern seaboard.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jul 24, 2011)

The only thing cooler than his t-shirt collection is the man himself.


----------



## Aust99 (Jul 24, 2011)

Everything!!!


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 24, 2011)

she is stunningly beautiful, sexy and just another fantastically awesome person


----------



## kaylaisamachine (Jul 24, 2011)

The freckles on her face give me a warm feeling inside.


----------



## danielson123 (Jul 24, 2011)

Her hair is adorable!


----------



## rellis10 (Jul 24, 2011)

He has met some damn cool people in his life.... i'm jealous as hell


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 24, 2011)

he is a talented writer and awesome friend


----------



## Mathias (Jul 24, 2011)

Her kindness!


----------



## danielson123 (Jul 24, 2011)

His seemingly never-ending smile!


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 24, 2011)

Fellow wrestling fan :bow: and a great avatar


----------



## mel (Jul 25, 2011)

he always makes me smille with his posts!


----------



## rellis10 (Jul 25, 2011)

mel said:


> he always makes me smille with his posts!



Beautiful, funny and a great taste in tv shows


----------



## WVMountainrear (Jul 25, 2011)

He posts the most amazing nekkid pics of himself. :happy:


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 25, 2011)

She is truely lovely and beautiful and those eyes, plus she is just well another awesomely fantastic woman who likes me is in loves


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 25, 2011)

She's a loyal and patient friend.


----------



## Dromond (Jul 25, 2011)

She's a dear friend.


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 25, 2011)

Enjoys board games ...


----------



## Aust99 (Jul 26, 2011)

Can't believe Tony has gone unanswered....


He is such a gentleman and knows exactly what to say to encourage or comfort a friend in need. His lady is one LUCKY woman.... and I've seen her pic.... so is he!


----------



## kaylaisamachine (Jul 26, 2011)

She is probably one of the nicest people on Dims I have met so far. Even I get good feelings reading her compliments to other people.


----------



## bmann0413 (Jul 26, 2011)

She seems like a sweet person.


----------



## kaylaisamachine (Jul 26, 2011)

His smile is contagious.


----------



## Jess87 (Jul 26, 2011)

She seems way fun and her hair is just brilliant.


----------



## mel (Jul 26, 2011)

she likes the Violent Femmes and stand up comedy!!


----------



## bmann0413 (Jul 26, 2011)

Mel embraces her dorkiness. I find that to be awesome.


----------



## Mathias (Jul 26, 2011)

Kudos for keeping the thread going this long dude! Mine always go over like led balloons! lol


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 27, 2011)

Fellow NFL fan ...can't wait for the season to begin :happy:


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jul 27, 2011)

Fellow NY Giants fan. The lockout is over -- are you ready for some (American) football?!


----------



## Mishty (Jul 27, 2011)

Her smile, her wit, her heart,her style.....the list could go on and on.

:wubu:


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 27, 2011)

her sexy seductive smile , her epic taste in music, her giant heart, her southerness, yep there is a long list better stop before peoples get jelous of her awesomeness


----------



## Mathias (Jul 27, 2011)

HER wonderful smile, she's made some nice Dims videos, she's always the 1st to welcome new people here, and she's a great listener. Oh, and she's awesome!


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 27, 2011)

awwws ty matty :wubu:


he isnt afraid of life and new experiences and is very open and honest just a few of the things I admire about you matt


----------



## Never2fat4me (Jul 27, 2011)

She's not just a romantic - she is an addicted romantic.


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 27, 2011)

(well it is also the name of fakers first album so a little trivia for you there)

He pays attention and gives great compliments


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jul 27, 2011)

She's in his heart (and all of ours).


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 27, 2011)

awwws

she really is a talented writer and has great taste in fancy dresses


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jul 27, 2011)

Her eBay store


----------



## Mathias (Jul 27, 2011)

Her new sig is funny!


----------



## willowmoon (Jul 28, 2011)

He is a definitely a hardcore gamer


----------



## Robbie_Rob (Jul 28, 2011)

Makes me think of the awesome film Willow


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 28, 2011)

I hear the doors in Dublin are painted beautiful colors. I hear that when you fly over Ireland the shade of green is such that until you see it with your own eyes is something only seen in dreams. I hear the people are so warm and hospitable and can only imagine that he is too.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jul 28, 2011)

She's fucking gorgeous...


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jul 28, 2011)

luscious_lulu said:


> She's fucking gorgeous...



:smitten: She was so *hot* in Vegas and it was not because of the weather! :smitten:


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 28, 2011)

Just plain freaking awesome :wubu: :wubu: that is all :bow: :bow:


----------



## Mathias (Jul 28, 2011)

It's fun sparring back and forth with him in the NFL thread!


----------



## bmann0413 (Jul 29, 2011)

He's pretty damn awesome.


----------



## Mathias (Jul 29, 2011)

He's a boss!


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jul 29, 2011)

What's not to like. He's cute, funny & a total sweetheart.


----------



## Mathias (Jul 29, 2011)

D'awwwww! She actually thinks I'm cute. :blush:


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jul 29, 2011)

OMG that smile! Matt's fabulous smile!


----------



## littlefairywren (Jul 29, 2011)

She has a huge heart, a gorgeous smile and a deep love of life.


----------



## Mathias (Jul 29, 2011)

She doesn't have a mean bone in her body!


----------



## bmann0413 (Jul 30, 2011)

He's Matt. There's no reason to like the guy. He's just totally likable.


----------



## Mathias (Jul 30, 2011)

bmann0413 said:


> He's Matt. There's no reason to like the guy. He's just totally likable.



*To not like I hope you mean! Hahahaha!


----------



## bmann0413 (Jul 31, 2011)

Mathias said:


> *To not like I hope you mean! Hahahaha!



Oop, yeah, that's what I meant! Sorry, bro!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jul 31, 2011)

Both of the gentlemen above me are sweet, handsome, and funny as hell.


----------



## bmann0413 (Jul 31, 2011)

Uhm, I think it's obvious I'm in love with this girl. lol


----------



## kaylaisamachine (Aug 1, 2011)

He listens to the Lonely Island which is high up on my list!


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Aug 1, 2011)

Has fabulous hair and loves an Adele song that is not being replayed out the whazoo on damn near every English speaking radio station on the globe.


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 1, 2011)

I love to see new pic updates of her. (also a loyal blog follower)


----------



## Mathias (Aug 1, 2011)

She always seems like she's free spirited!


----------



## WVMountainrear (Aug 1, 2011)

I enjoy his Facebook posts.


----------



## bmann0413 (Aug 1, 2011)

She's really nice to me.


----------



## Never2fat4me (Aug 2, 2011)

He has a heart of gold and is waiting for just the right lady to share it with.


----------



## Mathias (Aug 3, 2011)

Always so complementary to all the ladies.


----------



## Mishty (Aug 6, 2011)

SAMCRO...he's as stoked as I am for September to get here.


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 6, 2011)

She's gonna write a tell-all book about my killing spree.


----------



## bmann0413 (Aug 6, 2011)

She's totally a really sweet lady. And I love that gerbil avatar.


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 6, 2011)

It's a hamster. Her name is Clementine.


----------



## Mishty (Aug 6, 2011)

She's one of the few people I've met online, I think about and talk about a lot in real life. She's that special. :wubu:


----------



## bmann0413 (Aug 6, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> It's a hamster. Her name is Clementine.



It's a hamster? Hm, never could tell those things apart.

Oh, and Mishty is pretty damn awesome.


----------



## LeoGibson (Aug 6, 2011)

From his posts he seems like a good dude with a good heart.


----------



## ConnieLynn (Aug 6, 2011)

I like his hat


----------



## littlefairywren (Aug 7, 2011)

Her lovely long blonde hair.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Aug 7, 2011)

She's as sweet as pie.


----------



## littlefairywren (Aug 7, 2011)

lovelylady78 said:


> She's as sweet as pie.



Mmm...I love pie!!

Beeeeyutiful lady


----------



## Mishty (Aug 7, 2011)

She's as obsessed with chocolate as I am! :smitten:


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Aug 7, 2011)

Her Dark Mishty alter-ego posted on the Recent Pictures thread. Yowsa!:smitten:


----------



## LeoGibson (Aug 7, 2011)

She never fails to fire your imagination.(I know I quoted Mick Jagger and I don't care)


----------



## Mathias (Aug 7, 2011)

Leo's from Texas, a place I've always wanted too visit, maybe even live there someday.


----------



## rellis10 (Aug 8, 2011)

Can't believe this has been left so long...

Mathias is friendly, positive thinking and a true gentleman.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Aug 8, 2011)

Rick is a good friend, a talented writer, and a hottie who isn't afraid to post nekkid pics.


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 8, 2011)

She posts hearts on my FB wall in triplicate. I love her in triplicate too.


----------



## bmann0413 (Aug 8, 2011)

She's a total dear. Love her so.


----------



## None (Aug 8, 2011)

Dude doesn't take any shit from pirates.


----------



## rellis10 (Aug 8, 2011)

None said:


> Dude doesn't take any shit from pirates.



Dude looks great in a hat.. something I simply can't pull of.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Aug 9, 2011)

Ah, but the things you do wear, you pull off so well and look so great in!:happy:
(and out of!)


----------



## bmann0413 (Aug 9, 2011)

She's just so darn sweet. And wise. And attractive. She's Raivenne, the untamed woman!


----------



## mz_puss (Aug 9, 2011)

his a sweet heart !


----------



## Robbie_Rob (Aug 9, 2011)

the amazing pictures she posts


----------



## mz_puss (Aug 9, 2011)

his sweet compliments and cool tattoos


----------



## None (Aug 9, 2011)

She has a lovely smile.


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 9, 2011)

Like the avatar - big fan of Black and White photos - very film noir...
and of course the 'pork pie hat' :bow:


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 9, 2011)

He has good taste in everything.


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 9, 2011)

*Classy-Sexy- Gorgeous *:wubu: :wubu: :wubu:


----------



## snuggletiger (Aug 9, 2011)

he likes people


----------



## one2one (Aug 10, 2011)

His user name. It's just so cuddly and bouncy; makes me think of Pooh and Tiger, and I :wubu:'d them when I was a child.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Aug 10, 2011)

Her Frederic Leighton's "Flaming June" avatar.


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 10, 2011)

She posts amazing pics that make me wish I was where she is in them


----------



## SoCalFatGothChick (Aug 10, 2011)

LOVE your corset top!!! CUTE!!!


----------



## russianrobot (Aug 10, 2011)

shes from SOCAL, she has a mesmerizing hair color & her music taste is impeccable.


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 10, 2011)

he gives amazingly good compliments


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 10, 2011)

She can say something nice about anyone.


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 10, 2011)

She has oodles of courage and hootspa


----------



## Mathias (Aug 10, 2011)

She's a great friend!


----------



## danielson123 (Aug 10, 2011)

He takes damn good photos!


----------



## snuggletiger (Aug 10, 2011)

He's a nice guy


----------



## bmann0413 (Aug 10, 2011)

Apparently, he's clown repellent! Totally a plus in my book!


----------



## Mathias (Aug 10, 2011)

He doesn't like clowns either!


----------



## bmann0413 (Aug 11, 2011)

He's a bro.


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 11, 2011)

Stays cool and calm even during the most craziest of "Dims" moments!!!!!!


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 11, 2011)

Tony starts cool and interesting threads, and is one of the dimmers I hope to meet one day


----------



## snuggletiger (Aug 11, 2011)

she loves teddy bears and neat stuff.


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 11, 2011)

Like the signature and always great to see another sports fan


----------



## WVMountainrear (Aug 11, 2011)

Always very gentlemanly and gives lovely compliments.


----------



## rellis10 (Aug 11, 2011)

Enjoying the happiness she truly absolutely deserves and making her man veeeery lucky indeed :bow:


----------



## Never2fat4me (Aug 12, 2011)

He's English. Need I say more?


----------



## one2one (Aug 12, 2011)

He always seems to be in a good mood and is great at spreading that joy around.


----------



## Mathias (Aug 13, 2011)

one2one said:


> He always seems to be in a good mood and is great at spreading that joy around.



Interesting location and avatar!


----------



## Never2fat4me (Aug 13, 2011)

He is a positive, optimistic realist like me.


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 14, 2011)

like his outlook on life .. also a cool guy


----------



## Mathias (Aug 14, 2011)

Getting ready for FOOTBALL!


----------



## Mathias (Aug 14, 2011)

Getting ready for FOOTBALL!


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 14, 2011)

Yes!!!! fellow football fan... hmmm NY Hot Dog with Mustard and Kraut - Pastrami and Rye ... Or Philly Cheese Steak ....choices choices choices


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 14, 2011)

He goes to the rep whines thread and gives out all his rep. He's generous. (and no, I'm not fishing. I'm good)


----------



## Mathias (Aug 14, 2011)

She's awesome at everything she does!


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 14, 2011)

You can send a message to his Yahoo! account.


----------



## Mathias (Aug 14, 2011)

Avid music listener!


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 14, 2011)

he is located in Pennsylvania


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 14, 2011)

From my home state. Also, adorable avatar.


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 14, 2011)

CP :wubu: :wubu: Classy and Adorable :smitten: :smitten: :smitten:


----------



## ConnieLynn (Aug 14, 2011)

Lovely gentleman, plus hot hands


----------



## Never2fat4me (Aug 15, 2011)

Is generous in posting pics of her beautiful self.


----------



## NewfieGal (Aug 15, 2011)

he appreciates the beauty of the pictures here


----------



## zabadguy (Aug 15, 2011)

Gotta love her smile...:smitten:...top-notch...:bow:


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 15, 2011)

currently has 92 posts


----------



## Mathias (Aug 15, 2011)

Nice signature!


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 15, 2011)

His enthusiasm is contagious.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Aug 15, 2011)

Beauty, Brains and bodacious brass ones! Forget "like" - what is there not to absolutely love about Lainey?!


----------



## Scorsese86 (Aug 15, 2011)

She has a stunning smile, and she is a New Yorker


----------



## WVMountainrear (Aug 15, 2011)

He's very sweet to me.


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 15, 2011)

I love her signature quote


----------



## mossystate (Aug 15, 2011)

I was wondering where she had gone to, so I like that she popped back up.


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Aug 15, 2011)

mossystate said:


> I was wondering where she had gone to, so I like that she popped back up.



She's a wonderful, strong and sassy woman.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Aug 15, 2011)

She's a Wonder Woman fan.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Aug 15, 2011)

She's vivacious


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 15, 2011)

Fiesty and adorable :wubu: :wubu:


----------



## AuntHen (Aug 15, 2011)

he is silly and fun!


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 15, 2011)

She's radiant like the sun.


----------



## LeoGibson (Aug 15, 2011)

She has a strong personality that commands respect and admiration that comes out even through a message board post.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Aug 16, 2011)

A BHM that plays guitar? :bow:


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 16, 2011)

She is Untamed, amazing and never afraid to speak her mind


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 16, 2011)

mossystate said:


> I was wondering where she had gone to, so I like that she popped back up.



Thank you!!


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 16, 2011)

spiritangel said:


> She is Untamed, amazing and never afraid to speak her mind



Likes Scrapbooking!!


----------



## mz_puss (Aug 16, 2011)

aww her birthday is valentines day !


----------



## snuggletiger (Aug 16, 2011)

She's independent


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 16, 2011)

he has a unique occupation


----------



## snuggletiger (Aug 16, 2011)

she has a doggie on her avatar.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Aug 16, 2011)

He lives in Vegas - one of my favorite vacation spots!


----------



## luscious_lulu (Aug 16, 2011)

I love her accent!


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 16, 2011)

she has a dream...


----------



## Never2fat4me (Aug 16, 2011)

Is a prolific poster and evidently loves her home state.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Aug 16, 2011)

He's my neighbor! If he's in McLean, he only lives about an hour and a half away from me.


----------



## Mathias (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm originally from where she is!


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 16, 2011)

he has great taste in video games and his fb status's often make me laugh


----------



## bmann0413 (Aug 17, 2011)

She's a total delight. I wish I could just give her a great big hug!


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Aug 17, 2011)

He gives great gif kisses! :kiss2:


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 17, 2011)

OWA is the Bomb !!!!! :wubu: :wubu:


----------



## Mathias (Aug 17, 2011)

Always generous with the rep!


----------



## mz_puss (Aug 17, 2011)

hands down cutest baby pics and best smile !


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 17, 2011)

her hair is past shoulder length


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 17, 2011)

Like the avatar also enjoys reading...


----------



## big_lad27 (Aug 17, 2011)

He likes his weight lifting :bow:


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 17, 2011)

kudos for another weightlifting fan :bow:


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Aug 17, 2011)

...his after weight lifting / muscle flexing pics! :smitten:


----------



## mz_puss (Aug 17, 2011)

She is an absolute sweet heart and so beautiful !


----------



## big_lad27 (Aug 17, 2011)

She is outrageously stunning :wubu:


----------



## luscious_lulu (Aug 17, 2011)

He's big & muscled.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Aug 17, 2011)

I like her sass. :happy:


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 17, 2011)

I was going to say something sassy with respect to HER post but decided to class it up so:

I like her CLass.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Aug 17, 2011)

I just like her ASS. 

(hehehe...I had to...apologies.)


----------



## rellis10 (Aug 17, 2011)

Totally genuine, open and isnt afraid to take a picture or two


----------



## bmann0413 (Aug 17, 2011)

Well, he's a pretty cool dude. Glad to know him.


----------



## rellis10 (Aug 17, 2011)

bmann0413 said:


> Well, he's a pretty cool dude. Glad to know him.



And he's a cool dude too, willing to open his heart and soul to people and tell his true feelings.


----------



## danielson123 (Aug 17, 2011)

He's always someone you can go to if you need support.


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 17, 2011)

Fellow wrestling fan and lives in the same city as "Wrestling's Living Legend" :bow:


----------



## LeoGibson (Aug 17, 2011)

From reading his posts,he always seems upbeat,positive,and encouraging.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Aug 17, 2011)

he's almost housebroke...


----------



## Mathias (Aug 18, 2011)

I got a laugh out of her most recent re message to me.


----------



## Twilley (Aug 18, 2011)

he's generally an upbeat kind of guy, but then again given his surroundings, who wouldn't be?


----------



## mz_puss (Aug 18, 2011)

his uber nerdy


----------



## Never2fat4me (Aug 18, 2011)

Despite being so unbelievably, take-your-breath away gorgeous that she could easily cop an attitude, her physical beauty is far outshined by her soul. She is so down to earth and sweet. :wubu:


----------



## JonesT (Aug 18, 2011)

He always has something nice and sweet to say about the ladies here on Dims.


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 18, 2011)

Class Act and I like the signature


----------



## NewfieGal (Aug 18, 2011)

I like that he is a slow dance expert


----------



## JonesT (Aug 18, 2011)

I like her default pic.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Aug 19, 2011)

He's back!


----------



## HottiMegan (Aug 19, 2011)

She goes to awesome concerts. I'm envious


----------



## Mathias (Aug 19, 2011)

She's a really nice person!


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 19, 2011)

Likes meeting new people!


----------



## snuggletiger (Aug 19, 2011)

SHe's nicer then most folks here.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Aug 20, 2011)

Knows how to give a compliment without negative implications to most folks here.


----------



## SlightlyMorbid (Aug 20, 2011)

Is untamed, thus a wild crazy lady (which is gewd)


----------



## LeoGibson (Aug 20, 2011)

She likes cringe style humor.


----------



## littlefairywren (Aug 20, 2011)

He's from Texas, and one of my favourite people lives there. I miss you, Momma Bird!!!


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 20, 2011)

She loves her little girl Mouse as much as I love my Wonton.


----------



## Mathias (Aug 20, 2011)

They both have kitties, and I enjoy their posts.


----------



## Never2fat4me (Aug 20, 2011)

Never grows up.


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 21, 2011)

he gives great compliments and is cheeky


----------



## luscious_lulu (Aug 21, 2011)

Is a kind person


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Aug 21, 2011)

she's sexalicious!


----------



## Mathias (Aug 21, 2011)

She makes me laugh!


----------



## luscious_lulu (Aug 21, 2011)

He has a wicked sense of humour.


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 21, 2011)

Has a birthday in less than a month


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 21, 2011)

has the most adorable avatar


----------



## Mathias (Aug 21, 2011)

She's looking forward to something exciting!


----------



## NewfieGal (Aug 21, 2011)

He has a friendly smile


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Aug 21, 2011)

She looks exactly like my cousin's wife, and her name reminds of my best friend's awesome dog.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Aug 21, 2011)

She's a princess!


----------



## Mathias (Aug 21, 2011)

Boobzilla.  lol....


----------



## littlefairywren (Aug 21, 2011)

He is always very kind and has a good heart.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Aug 21, 2011)

Makes me giggle whenever I read "Hamish's little pixie "


----------



## WVMountainrear (Aug 21, 2011)

Her confidence and beauty blow me away every time I see a post from her.


----------



## big_lad27 (Aug 21, 2011)

She has the nicest eyes one will ever see :happy:


----------



## NewfieGal (Aug 21, 2011)

That he is very observant (she does have beautiful eyes for sure)


----------



## JonesT (Aug 22, 2011)

She gives out great compliments


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 22, 2011)

talented, gives great compliments and a great guy


----------



## snuggletiger (Aug 22, 2011)

She has a great heart


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 23, 2011)

he has a great sense of humour and is a nice guy


----------



## mz_puss (Aug 23, 2011)

her butt !


----------



## SlightlyMorbid (Aug 23, 2011)

Kind of reminds me of Jessica rabbit because of her avi pic (you look great!)


----------



## NikkiSummers (Aug 23, 2011)

She has a witty signature.


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 23, 2011)

she is from texas and that has me drooling over tex mex and bbq food plus welcome to dims


----------



## Adamantoise (Aug 23, 2011)

I LOVE her voice-also,she's very sweet and gentle. :bow:


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Aug 23, 2011)

Wickedly awesome (and awesomely wicked), taste in music and avatars!


----------



## AuntHen (Aug 23, 2011)

she makes me laugh!


----------



## snuggletiger (Aug 23, 2011)

She can write in French


----------



## mel (Aug 23, 2011)

he's ADOREable


----------



## Mathias (Aug 23, 2011)

So is she! :smitten:


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 23, 2011)

Matty is a hard working student, who is an awesome gamer has great taste in friends and is an all round amazing guy


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 23, 2011)

Her excitement is contagious.


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 24, 2011)

A wonderful a very very dear friend


----------



## Never2fat4me (Aug 24, 2011)

Is in a state of excitement. We all should be so deliriously happy!


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 24, 2011)

giggles imagine how sickening we are going to be after we meet 

(side note to self remind isaac to post in the new members thread)


He made me giggle with his recent rep


----------



## NewfieGal (Aug 24, 2011)

I like that she seems positive and outgoing in her posts


----------



## snuggletiger (Aug 24, 2011)

She has a great name and a great smile


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 24, 2011)

clowns are not afraid of him a bonus as lets face it clowns are evil (except for my bears that are clowns they are adorable)


----------



## TwilightStarr (Aug 24, 2011)

She likes reading, comedy, music, movies, cooking! 

What's not to like about someone who likes all that!


----------



## littlefairywren (Aug 24, 2011)

Her user name is lovely.


----------



## Mathias (Aug 24, 2011)

She has a kitty!


----------



## danielson123 (Aug 24, 2011)

Apparently he also likes kitties! Wish I could have one, but the allergies are unbearable.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Aug 24, 2011)

We apparently have the same cat allergy...which is not necessarily something likeable (I feel sorry for you if yours is like mine), but it is something to bond over.

*knuckles*


----------



## littlefairywren (Aug 24, 2011)

She really is LOVELY, and I happen to be a hopeless romantic too.


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 24, 2011)

She knows how to comfort a friend.


----------



## ConnieLynn (Aug 24, 2011)

She's BB&B


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 25, 2011)

She is a sweetheart and makes some very interesting and cool posts on dims


----------



## mz_puss (Aug 25, 2011)

she has an amazing mind !


----------



## Never2fat4me (Aug 25, 2011)

She has an amazing mind (and soul... and heart... and I'm a guy, so I have to include bod in the mix too...) :wubu:


----------



## NewfieGal (Aug 25, 2011)

always has something nice to say


----------



## luscious_lulu (Aug 25, 2011)

She's canadian!


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 25, 2011)

She posts amazing conversations she has with tory on fb and usually the have me cracking up 

plus you know sexy as hell and an awesome person


----------



## mz_puss (Aug 25, 2011)

ASS !!!:bow::bow::bow:


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 25, 2011)

what is it with you and my ass all of a sudden ??? (Hmm might have to get isaac to do some view from the back shots lol


She is awesome and and spoils me rotten, sexy as hell and one of my bestest friends in the whole wide worlds


----------



## Mathias (Aug 25, 2011)

She's in organizational chaos too? What a coincidence!


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 25, 2011)

we are in the same state of mind Id say awesome but my head feels like it wants to explode


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 25, 2011)

Cashing in on that slow dance


----------



## WVMountainrear (Aug 25, 2011)

He's open with his rep and compliments...a really nice guy.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Aug 25, 2011)

Her username isn't one-fifth as descriptive as it should be to detail all her loveliness.


----------



## Mathias (Aug 25, 2011)

I've always like her avatar!


----------



## danielson123 (Aug 25, 2011)

We're both in the same state! Which means we should get together to game!


----------



## Jess87 (Aug 25, 2011)

He has a great avatar.


----------



## Twilley (Aug 25, 2011)

Also has a pretty awesome avatar. And a great job, it would seem.


Hey, man-bats need love too.


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 26, 2011)

He felt bad because he didn't know girl mosquitos were the true vampires. It's cute.


----------



## Amatrix (Aug 26, 2011)

Absolutely everything, I adore her and want to be like her when I grow up.

She is sassy, funny, smart and one heck of a woman.


----------



## None (Aug 26, 2011)

Absolutely one of the best people ever.


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 26, 2011)

I love his profile pic its such an album cover just brilliant


----------



## Mathias (Aug 26, 2011)

Seriously the nicest person I've met!


----------



## JonesT (Aug 26, 2011)

He is one of the friendliest guys around


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 26, 2011)

Hes Musical


----------



## WVMountainrear (Aug 26, 2011)

She's one day away from a very significant trip, and I can't wait to hear all about how wonderful is was when she gets back! :happy:


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 26, 2011)

She is an amazing woman lovely in looks name and nature


----------



## Never2fat4me (Aug 26, 2011)

Countdown is down to one day - I can hardly wait for what it says tomorrow!!


----------



## KittyKitten (Aug 26, 2011)

Love his signature!


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 26, 2011)

Sexy, Smart and Sassy :wubu: :wubu: :wubu:


----------



## ConnieLynn (Aug 27, 2011)

I like that it's his birthday. Happy birthday big guy  Will we all be having cake later?


----------



## Mishty (Aug 27, 2011)

I love her name, so Southern. I have Nikki Lynn, Heather Lynn, and Tricia Lynn in my family.  And I think she's from the town the Wreckers sing about in Crazy People.


----------



## Heyyou (Aug 27, 2011)

She is cool.


----------



## Mishty (Aug 27, 2011)

Capt.Planet......


----------



## WVMountainrear (Aug 27, 2011)

She has the best status updates on Facebook.


----------



## Heyyou (Aug 27, 2011)

She is a lovely lady from the state of Purple Mountain Majesties, and is great to talk to! I always enjoy her PMs.


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 27, 2011)

*Heyyou* great signature ready to take on any natural disaster.... 




ConnieLynn said:


> I like that it's his birthday. Happy birthday big guy  Will we all be having cake later?



*G*iven the approaching storm,,,,,







*this may work - unless we are talking about RUM cake * :happy:


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 27, 2011)

It's his birthday!!! Happy Birthday Tony!!!


----------



## Heyyou (Aug 27, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> It's his birthday!!! Happy Birthday Tony!!!



Has a really nice and wonderful personality, is very nice to talk to, and knows where i live!


----------



## JonesT (Aug 27, 2011)

He always has a positive attitude


----------



## KittyKitten (Aug 28, 2011)

He is a wonderful guy and a sweet poster.


----------



## JonesT (Aug 28, 2011)

She is a great person and is so beautiful


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 28, 2011)

a wonderful guy


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 28, 2011)

Countdown is almost over. Have fun!


----------



## Mishty (Aug 28, 2011)

She's my Honeybunch, Sugarplum
Pumpy-umpy-umpkin, You're my Sweetie Pie
You're my Cuppycake, Gumdrop
Snoogums-Boogums, You're the Apple of my Eye
And I love you so and I want you to know
That I'll always be right here
And I love to sing sweet songs to you
Because you are so dear


:happy:


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 28, 2011)

Amazing, wonderful, lives her life to the fullest, has a huge heart, stunning and sexy


----------



## Never2fat4me (Aug 28, 2011)

She is counting the hours...


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 28, 2011)

yep less than 9 now


he is paying attention


----------



## NewfieGal (Aug 28, 2011)

she seems to have so much confidence...could you send some over this way?


----------



## Mishty (Aug 28, 2011)

Cutest smile ever! Just adorable all around...love those cheeks! :happy:


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Aug 28, 2011)

Love her kick-ass spirit. &#9829;


----------



## Mishty (Aug 28, 2011)

She's a bad ass, and when she's wearing leather, she makes me want a spanking. :batting:


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 28, 2011)

She is one person I want to party with, the kind of party that goes all night long and winds up with long meandering deep and meaningfulls and then breakfast


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Aug 28, 2011)

the sheer euphoria she's going to be surrounded in, in a little after a bus ride away from now. 
:kiss2:


----------



## bmann0413 (Aug 28, 2011)

She's so intelligent and insightful.


----------



## Mishty (Aug 28, 2011)

Always so sweet and kind to everyone. He sets a good example.


----------



## bmann0413 (Aug 28, 2011)

She just called me sweet. :blush:


----------



## JonesT (Aug 28, 2011)

He is a good person. Always confident.


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 28, 2011)

Confident and Classy- avatar says it all


----------



## WVMountainrear (Aug 28, 2011)

He's quite welcome for the birthday thread...a poster as thoughtful as he should definitely have his own birthday dedication thread.


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 28, 2011)

Gorgeous , Sexy and what hypnotic eyes :smitten: :smitten: :smitten:
I'm ready to hand over that check for the Brooklyn Bridge!!!!!


----------



## Aust99 (Aug 28, 2011)

Favorite Dims gentleman.... Such a lovely and supportive fella.


----------



## bmann0413 (Aug 28, 2011)

She likes my smile, for some reason. lol


----------



## JonesT (Aug 28, 2011)

I like his avatar


----------



## WVMountainrear (Aug 29, 2011)

He's a gentleman and very easy to talk to.


----------



## Mishty (Aug 29, 2011)

She's intelligent, beautiful, confident, and Southern. 
shit yeah.


----------



## JonesT (Aug 29, 2011)

Her main profile pic. Its beautiful.


----------



## Aust99 (Aug 29, 2011)

I like that he has made it to over 300 posts...


----------



## NewfieGal (Aug 29, 2011)

I love her avatar and her signature!


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 29, 2011)

Cute avatar and love the smile :wubu: :wubu:


----------



## ConnieLynn (Aug 29, 2011)

OK, I'm really not stalking you, but every time I look at this thread, you are on the bottom. Thought I'd slide on in under you. Yep, that I like


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 29, 2011)

Like her line of thinking :wubu: :wubu:


----------



## bmann0413 (Aug 30, 2011)

It's Tony. He's awesome. I think EVERYONE'S in agreement there.


----------



## snuggletiger (Aug 30, 2011)

He is very friendly


----------



## JonesT (Aug 30, 2011)

He is also very friendly


----------



## Adamantoise (Aug 30, 2011)

He is a very likeable guy, and his signature contains some sound advice.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Aug 30, 2011)

His user title makes me giggle


----------



## rellis10 (Aug 30, 2011)

OneWickedAngel said:


> His user title makes me giggle



Incredibly confident in herself and her body


----------



## WVMountainrear (Aug 30, 2011)

He's quite a good writer, and he needs to post something new soon!


----------



## rellis10 (Aug 30, 2011)

lovelylady78 said:


> He's quite a good writer, and he needs to post something new soon!



Encouraging and always has a good word to give. (and i'm gonna work on adding to my dims library tomorrow  )


----------



## Heyyou (Aug 30, 2011)

She really has a mannerism and personality i most certainly approve of, she is a great poster and I am thankful of the good vides she has and AFAIK we hold each other in high esteem here on these boards. I even ended up on a trip through her state, even a town in common.. that is most incredible, and her personality on the boards MORE than makes up for the content of that trip that took me through that town, i know she remembers the umm "landmarks" i referenced when i was a "passenger" mm-hmm  so im really thankful for all that is her, im not sure how that came out but yeah she is wonderful. Thank you, LL78!


----------



## rellis10 (Aug 30, 2011)

Heyyou said:


> She really has a mannerism and personality i most certainly approve of, she is a great poster and I am thankful of the good vides she has and AFAIK we hold each other in high esteem here on these boards. I even ended up on a trip through her state, even a town in common.. that is most incredible, and her personality on the boards MORE than makes up for the content of that trip that took me through that town, i know she remembers the umm "landmarks" i referenced when i was a "passenger" mm-hmm  so im really thankful for all that is her, im not sure how that came out but yeah she is wonderful. Thank you, LL78!



I'm flattered he calls me a she but..... oh right, it was for someone above, how silly of me 

Seriously though, He's a very enthusiastic poster with much to say.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Aug 31, 2011)

Rellis makes me


----------



## luscious_lulu (Aug 31, 2011)

She is fiesty


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Aug 31, 2011)

She makes me laugh..loving that Sig lol


----------



## rellis10 (Aug 31, 2011)

She makes glasses look cool :happy:


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 31, 2011)

Appreciates gorgeous ladies wearing eyeglasses - always a win-win


----------



## WVMountainrear (Aug 31, 2011)

I like the pic of his arms in the thread on the fat sexuality board.


----------



## Mathias (Aug 31, 2011)

She has a gold can! :bounce:


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 1, 2011)

He is a great friend and wonderful man


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 1, 2011)

Posted a wonderful pic in the couples thread- Congrats!!!!!


----------



## danielson123 (Sep 1, 2011)

He's a man of many passions.


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 1, 2011)

he knows hes not perfect  (perfection is over rated as it is) and he has great hair


----------



## Aust99 (Sep 1, 2011)

She is in love!


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 1, 2011)

She is excited that I am in love


----------



## Mathias (Sep 1, 2011)

I like her recent picture in the couples thread!


----------



## bmann0413 (Sep 1, 2011)

He's a good guy. I admire that.


----------



## Never2fat4me (Sep 1, 2011)

He is like Avis - he tries harder!


----------



## WVMountainrear (Sep 1, 2011)

He wants to do kind things to my jiggly parts.


----------



## danielson123 (Sep 1, 2011)

She's just like me, a hopeless romantic!


----------



## NewfieGal (Sep 1, 2011)

I like that he's a hopeless romantic that's a good trait in a guy


----------



## luscious_lulu (Sep 1, 2011)

She has a great smile


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 1, 2011)

she has great everything


----------



## KittyKitten (Sep 1, 2011)

She is so beautiful and such a positive poster.


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 1, 2011)

not chopped liver either- also very attractive and positive :wubu: :wubu: :wubu:


----------



## LeoGibson (Sep 1, 2011)

He definitely seems to be into the iron.


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 3, 2011)

He hails from a state where a lot of people I love, live.


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 3, 2011)

sexy in *RED* :wubu: :wubu: :wubu:


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 4, 2011)

sexy in anything


----------



## Never2fat4me (Sep 4, 2011)

Sexy in anything... and nothing!


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 5, 2011)

Sports fan..wonders if he watched any of the US OPEN


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 5, 2011)

Passionate about his sports and life


----------



## Mathias (Sep 5, 2011)

I enjoy the conversations we've had.


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 5, 2011)

I love his dog. I have to say it, Stewart makes me laugh.


----------



## littlefairywren (Sep 5, 2011)

She is a wonderful friend and a great source of inspiration >3


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Sep 5, 2011)

She's such a wonderful gentle soul (unless you mess with her Birdie-girl, then watch out!).


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 5, 2011)

she is untamed, wonderful and full of life


----------



## bmann0413 (Sep 6, 2011)

She's so sweet and wonderful.


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 6, 2011)

he is cool and awesome


----------



## Scorsese86 (Sep 6, 2011)

She is a wonderful, charming and always smiling woman - you just get happy seeing her name


----------



## Heyyou (Sep 6, 2011)

He is named after a famous director that happens to have the first name "Martin" that made a good film called "The Departed."


----------



## Mishty (Sep 6, 2011)

He amuses me.... :bounce:


----------



## WVMountainrear (Sep 6, 2011)

Her Facebook page is endlessly entertaining between the status updates, the rockin' tunes, and the cool pics. <3 her.


----------



## Heyyou (Sep 6, 2011)

lovelylady78 said:


> Her Facebook page is endlessly entertaining between the status updates, the rockin' tunes, and the cool pics. <3 her.



She is from the state of "We Are Marshall" and she is such a kick-ass lovely person that i am besides myself, i really like and appreciate Ms. LL78!


----------



## snuggletiger (Sep 6, 2011)

he has an alliterative avatar.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Sep 6, 2011)

His Occupation is being himself. That's got to be well-paid


----------



## WVMountainrear (Sep 6, 2011)

He's a sweetheart, and I miss the conversations we used to have.


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 6, 2011)

She posts great stuff on my FB wall.


----------



## Mishty (Sep 6, 2011)

She's _the_ shit.


----------



## Heyyou (Sep 6, 2011)

She used to believe in a magic Jesus!


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 6, 2011)

I am fond of his boundless enthusiasm. :happy:


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Sep 6, 2011)

He has (my favorite of them all), a German Shepard!


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 6, 2011)

Just plain f- awesome :wubu: that is all ... AND an NFL fan too :happy:


----------



## KittyKitten (Sep 6, 2011)

One of the coolest guys on Dims! He is so awesome!


----------



## Mishty (Sep 6, 2011)

She's smart, sexy and sweet! (and those liiippppssss :kiss2: )


----------



## bmann0413 (Sep 6, 2011)

She's pretty awesome from what I can tell. Hot, too.


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 7, 2011)

he is always ready with a kind word and a hug


----------



## snuggletiger (Sep 7, 2011)

She doesn't skip people in this thread, and can play by the rules.


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 7, 2011)

he has a great heart and I am sure gives good hugs


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Sep 7, 2011)

is more patient than she knows. &#9829;


----------



## snuggletiger (Sep 7, 2011)

she's untamed  got to admire that in a critter


----------



## Mishty (Sep 7, 2011)

Since I first saw him on Dims yeaaaarrss ago I've thought his name was SnuggleTigger. I love snuggles, and I love Tiggers. I know he's a tiger,but I know he's nice enough not to mind if I happen to call him a Tigger from time to time.


----------



## danielson123 (Sep 7, 2011)

Every time I see her name, I think of Misty from Pokemon!


----------



## Proner (Sep 7, 2011)

His avatar, Bryan Danielson. I mean... it's Bryan Danielson!!


----------



## Mishty (Sep 7, 2011)

His new beard makes him look like a sexy French pirate!


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Sep 7, 2011)

snuggletiger said:


> she's untamed  got to admire that in a critter


"Critter"?? 



Mishty said:


> His new beard makes him look like a sexy French pirate!


She's always knows how to say the perfect sexy thing.

Crap! I just had a vision of Proner saying "Oui mademoiselle! Arrgh!" :doh:


----------



## danielson123 (Sep 7, 2011)

She's not shy about giving compliments!


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 7, 2011)

he is joining in my favourite thread with gusto and I love it


----------



## NewfieGal (Sep 7, 2011)

she's just awesome!!! what else is there to say LOL


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 7, 2011)

She's quite photogenic.


----------



## Mishty (Sep 7, 2011)

Such a strong, strong lady.
I want to eat some Polish stuff 'cause of her.....


----------



## littlefairywren (Sep 7, 2011)

She has EXCELLENT taste in wee turtles


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 7, 2011)

she is simply one of the gentlest most beautiful souls I have the pleasure of knowing


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 7, 2011)

like the new avatar


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 7, 2011)

he always manages to make me smile


----------



## Mathias (Sep 7, 2011)

She always makes everyone here smile!


----------



## Mishty (Sep 7, 2011)

I recently watched his Dimensions youtube video, and I love his voice!


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 7, 2011)

I love her accent, her hair, her heart, her soul, her kickbutt attitude and her just damn plain total awesomeness


----------



## marky815 (Sep 8, 2011)

she is very nice and very pretty


----------



## Mishty (Sep 8, 2011)

Those abs. :huh:


----------



## snuggletiger (Sep 8, 2011)

she has an avatar caption I can't read.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Sep 8, 2011)

that his not comprehending Mishty's profane user title and signature quote make me


----------



## KittyKitten (Sep 8, 2011)

Wow, she is gorgeous, sexy, cool all together!


----------



## snuggletiger (Sep 8, 2011)

That I know Azucar means sugar and Thats an avatar I can comprehend.


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 9, 2011)

that clowns fear him seriously all clowns are evil except for my teddy bear ones I make lol


----------



## danielson123 (Sep 9, 2011)

She is very smart in her realization of the vileness of clowns.


----------



## Mishty (Sep 9, 2011)

His title "sweet and sour" makes me want Chinese buffet, error time I see it!


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 9, 2011)

She always makes me so hungry. Now it's Chinese!!!


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Sep 9, 2011)

Beauty and brains; a most bodacious combination!:kiss2:


----------



## danielson123 (Sep 9, 2011)

She says that she's wicked... But it's just not true.


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 9, 2011)

he gives great compliments, pays attention to what people are into and is a cutie


----------



## rockhound225 (Sep 9, 2011)

Is as just as spirited as her name says


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 9, 2011)

I love his signature It reminds me of earnie singing rubber ducky and I love that song


----------



## snuggletiger (Sep 9, 2011)

sing RUBBER DUCKIE with her


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 9, 2011)

giggle and remind him which thread he is in 

and I like that he would sing rubber ducky with me


----------



## snuggletiger (Sep 9, 2011)

at least i didn't skip ya.
That she doesn't skip people


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 9, 2011)

snuggletiger said:


> at least i didn't skip ya.
> That she doesn't skip people



well I try not to but it has been known to happen by accident when this thread is hopping


that he doesnt skup people


----------



## Mathias (Sep 9, 2011)

Her kindness!


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 9, 2011)

*NFL * season is upon us and looks forward to see Mathias in the verbal wars that will follow...


----------



## littlefairywren (Sep 9, 2011)

He remains a gentleman, even when I'm sure his patience is tested.


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 9, 2011)

Her emails. <3


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Sep 9, 2011)

her Facebook statuses are often hilarious.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Sep 9, 2011)

HAWTNESS.

...


----------



## rellis10 (Sep 9, 2011)

She has THE most amazing eyes.


----------



## violetviolets (Sep 9, 2011)

Gorgeous and has nice taste in lingerie! :kiss2:

EDIT: Dammit, both posts at 9:01 -_- meant for lovelylady because I don't know rellis10's taste in lingerie


----------



## WVMountainrear (Sep 9, 2011)

No harm, no foul...this just means I get to do both of you! (So-to-speak) 

rellis10 has really sexy nipples. Fo' realz. 

Violetviolets has a pair of green heels that are to die for. I remember seeing a really hot pic of her in a short black dress with these shoes lookin' like she knew she was the shit. Great shoes, great attitude!


----------



## LeoGibson (Sep 9, 2011)

She takes purty pictures.


----------



## rellis10 (Sep 9, 2011)

LeoGibson said:


> She takes purty pictures.



Not afraid to speak his mind and ask probing questions.


----------



## LeoGibson (Sep 9, 2011)

Seriously, the nipple thing. Too true.:bow:


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 10, 2011)

his user name, that he is almost housebroke but not quite and his sense of humour


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 10, 2011)

She focuses on what she CAN do and not what she can't.


----------



## littlefairywren (Sep 10, 2011)

I've no words to explain how much her friendship means to me.


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 10, 2011)

one of the most amazing women I know


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Sep 10, 2011)

I love her graceful giving spirit.


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 10, 2011)

She has a sexy body and lookes megaawesomefoxyhot for her age


----------



## Aust99 (Sep 10, 2011)

Her determination to make her pretty bears and other crafty things.


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 10, 2011)

her friends ship and support, plus she is also megaawesomelyfoxyhot (oh starkid is there anything you cant mend)


----------



## rellis10 (Sep 13, 2011)

She has such a big heart


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Sep 13, 2011)

He appreciates big hearts when he sees them because he has one also. :bow:


----------



## snuggletiger (Sep 13, 2011)

She's sassy


----------



## mimosa (Sep 13, 2011)

He is the king of all delicious ice cream. :bow:


----------



## starr416 (Sep 13, 2011)

She is very photogenic.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Sep 13, 2011)

She's from one helluva town!


----------



## mimosa (Sep 13, 2011)

starr416 said:


> She is very photogenic.





OneWickedAngel said:


> She's from one helluva town!



These two are gorgeous ladies. ;-)


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 13, 2011)

She's a very strong woman and so supportive of and loving to her friends.


----------



## mimosa (Sep 13, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> She's a very strong woman and so supportive of and loving to her friends.



She is the whole package: Beautiful, smart, sassy, funny, kind, and just amazing. XOXOXO:bow:


----------



## Mathias (Sep 13, 2011)

She's always so nice!


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 13, 2011)

he is a good and caring friend


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Sep 13, 2011)

She knows there's "no day but today".


----------



## rellis10 (Sep 13, 2011)

OneWickedAngel said:


> She knows there's "no day but today".



The name says it all, she can be an angel at times...but can certainly show her develish side


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 14, 2011)

he is an amazing man and good friend


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 14, 2011)

has amazing assets!!!!! :wubu: :wubu: :wubu:


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Sep 14, 2011)

fellow football and especially a NY Giants fan!


----------



## JulieD (Sep 14, 2011)

That she was one of the people who made me feel like "one of the gang" at last years NJ bash, and can't wait for this year!


----------



## Mathias (Sep 14, 2011)

Her avatar made me chuckle.


----------



## JulieD (Sep 14, 2011)

Apparently we have a similar sense of humor


----------



## snuggletiger (Sep 14, 2011)

She seems nice


----------



## Heyyou (Sep 14, 2011)

He is funny.


----------



## starr416 (Sep 14, 2011)

His name...I like to snuggle


----------



## Heyyou (Sep 14, 2011)

She is pretty.


----------



## KittyKitten (Sep 14, 2011)

He is a sweetheart, fun-loving, and a vivacious person.


----------



## Lunavie (Sep 14, 2011)

I love her username =]


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Sep 14, 2011)

She's brand spanking new! Welcome to Dims, Lunavie!


----------



## WVMountainrear (Sep 14, 2011)

Reading her blog makes me happy. :happy:


----------



## Scorsese86 (Sep 14, 2011)

If she were a mermaid I would be Tom Hanks


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 14, 2011)

Scorsese86 said:


> If she were a mermaid I would be Tom Hanks



Which one... funny Hanks or 







*S*corsese86: still one of the coolest Dimmers around.....:bow:


----------



## Scorsese86 (Sep 14, 2011)

*Perdition*-Hanks. Always _Road to Perdition_-Hanks.

Tony is the consigliere of Dims
Especially if I am the don


----------



## mimosa (Sep 14, 2011)

He is still a gentleman in drunken moments.


----------



## littlefairywren (Sep 14, 2011)

She never has a bad word to say about anyone...a real sweetie.


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 14, 2011)

Fan of (((HUGS))) so am I :happy:


----------



## NewfieGal (Sep 14, 2011)

Likes he's a fan of hugs I think everyone should be


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 14, 2011)

she looks very huggable and I like that she is participating loads in this thread


----------



## Mathias (Sep 14, 2011)

She's always nice to talk to!


----------



## starr416 (Sep 15, 2011)

He has a beautiful smile


----------



## Mathias (Sep 15, 2011)

She's a new poster. Welcome!


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 15, 2011)

matty really does have a fantastic smile


----------



## Jess87 (Sep 15, 2011)

She seems to be a very sweet and genuine person.


----------



## Mathias (Sep 18, 2011)

The phrase Man Bat Groupie made me smile!


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Sep 18, 2011)

He's a good guy, and there's a shortage of them in the world.


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 18, 2011)

I like her Wonder Woman theme. I'm a big fan too.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Sep 18, 2011)

I like that even though we haven't gotten a chance to speak in entirely too long, I know that if I need anything she's there...and I'd like to think that she knows if she needs me, I'm only a message/text/call away.


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 18, 2011)

I love her true inner and outer beauty and her zest for life


----------



## hrd (Sep 18, 2011)

Her accent's wicked cool. =)


----------



## cherrybombXI (Sep 18, 2011)

She's a Whovian!! <3


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 18, 2011)

oooh have to guess at another whovian way cool

and I love her username and avatar pic


----------



## Mathias (Sep 19, 2011)

I liked her latest Dims video!


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 19, 2011)

I like he makes the best of wherever he is and he watched my dims video yay


----------



## NewfieGal (Sep 19, 2011)

I like that she has been so welcoming and positive even when things aren't always bright and sunny


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 19, 2011)

I like that she has dived right into dims and is someone I would like to get to know better


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 19, 2011)

Her new avatar pic is adorable.


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 19, 2011)

She has true courage and is a wonderful warm caring friend


----------



## MistahSmooth_CT (Sep 19, 2011)

She's a very beautiful woman


----------



## WVMountainrear (Sep 19, 2011)

I've been seeing him post more lately...the more the merrier.


----------



## rellis10 (Sep 19, 2011)

lovelylady78 said:


> I've been seeing him post more lately...the more the merrier.



Supportive and well meaning, she has a big heart and gives all of it.


----------



## Never2fat4me (Sep 19, 2011)

One of the bravest, proudest, most fat-positive BHMs in Dims.


----------



## NewfieGal (Sep 19, 2011)

He's friendly and has a nice smile


----------



## one2one (Sep 20, 2011)

She's adorable; with a great personality.


----------



## littlefairywren (Sep 20, 2011)

I've always loved Lord Frederic Leighton artwork, so I love her Flaming June avatar.


----------



## Mathias (Sep 20, 2011)

Her kitty is adorable!


----------



## Aust99 (Sep 22, 2011)

His addictive smile!


----------



## Heyyou (Sep 22, 2011)

She looks like Angelina Jolie!


----------



## snuggletiger (Sep 22, 2011)

He's in Florida.


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 22, 2011)

he left me sweet rep


----------



## NewfieGal (Sep 22, 2011)

Her accent its pretty cool


----------



## bmann0413 (Sep 23, 2011)

She's kinda sweet.


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 23, 2011)

hes a great guy


----------



## TwilightStarr (Sep 24, 2011)

She has adorable freckles!


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 24, 2011)

she has great hair n I love the rock n roll attitude in her avatar pic


----------



## Never2fat4me (Sep 24, 2011)

Even a cracked tooth cannot spoil that most beautiful of smiles!


----------



## rellis10 (Sep 25, 2011)

Never2fat4me said:


> Even a cracked tooth cannot spoil that most beautiful of smiles!



Truly knows how to give a great compliment, a very important attribute indeed :happy:


----------



## Heyyou (Sep 25, 2011)

He has an awesome real-life British accent.


----------



## Emma (Sep 25, 2011)

Reminds me of a puppy.


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 25, 2011)

Can find something nice to say about anyone.


----------



## danielson123 (Sep 25, 2011)

She knows how to make me laugh!


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Sep 25, 2011)

Tells it like she sees it.


----------



## rellis10 (Sep 25, 2011)

I'll go for both these guys since Danielson got missed out.

Danielson is a really awesome, selfless guy who not only helps others close to him but enjoys it. You are a truly exceptional gentleman.

ScreamingChicken, that is one of the best names i've seen on Dims and inspires some weird images in my mind


----------



## WVMountainrear (Sep 25, 2011)

Rick is a great guy, a great writer, a great self picture taker, and a great friend. :happy:


----------



## Mathias (Sep 25, 2011)

She takes stunning pictures of herself!


----------



## NewfieGal (Sep 26, 2011)

Always has something nice to say


----------



## WVMountainrear (Sep 26, 2011)

NewfieGal said:


> Always has something nice to say



She's a breath of fresh air- a joy to have around the boards!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Sep 26, 2011)

lovelylady78 said:


> She's a breath of fresh air- a joy to have around the boards!



No matter if I'm having a good day, bad day, morose day, she always can send me a text and make it better.


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 26, 2011)

Takes awesome food pics AND HG and Paquito are not the same person ... I was begining to think we had a Batman/Bruce Wayne bit going on here in Dims


----------



## MattB (Sep 26, 2011)

Knows the value of consuming enough protein in a day, especially post-workout...


----------



## Emma (Sep 27, 2011)

Is part cyberman.


----------



## hrd (Sep 27, 2011)

Started the day with a Doctor Who reference. =)


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 27, 2011)

appreciates a dr who referance such as I want to fing my rory


----------



## rellis10 (Sep 27, 2011)

Always sympathetic and willing to lend an ear to anyone's problems.


----------



## Aust99 (Sep 27, 2011)

Awesome confidence!!!


----------



## Heyyou (Sep 27, 2011)

She has a really, really lovely Aussie accent and knows about the accents of Australia quite well and was super informative for someone like myself thats never been outside the Continental US! She is very nice, too.


----------



## mimosa (Sep 27, 2011)

He is a fighter and doesn't give up. No matter how hard things get. I admire that about him. Also I enjoy the positive music he sends me in YIM.


----------



## snuggletiger (Sep 27, 2011)

she sees the good in people


----------



## NewfieGal (Sep 27, 2011)

Lives in Vegas... cause you know what happens in Vegas stays in Vegas


----------



## Malarkey (Sep 28, 2011)

She has a great smile!


----------



## Aust99 (Sep 28, 2011)

Hottest belly dancer in Portland!!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Sep 28, 2011)

Aust99 said:


> Hottest belly dancer in Portland!!



Hah, seriously? I think the list would be shorter if I just posted what I don't like about her. 

She lives in a different hemisphere.


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 28, 2011)

he makes me laugh with his antics, he is beyond cool and awesome plus hes talented


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 28, 2011)

She's making an effort to stay in touch with her friends even though her modem hasn't arrived yet.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Sep 28, 2011)

Her sense of humor.


----------



## snuggletiger (Sep 28, 2011)

He's a texan.


----------



## Mishty (Sep 28, 2011)

He's from Sin City, *and* clowns hate him.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Sep 28, 2011)

She is certainly one of my favorite girls, not just at Dims, but in general.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Sep 28, 2011)

Today's his BIRTHDAY!!! :happy: And I'm sure he'll celebrate with a drink.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Sep 28, 2011)

lovelylady78 said:


> Today's his BIRTHDAY!!! :happy: And I'm sure he'll celebrate with a drink.



One drink? I am at the fifth

Lol, she's was my favorite from her first post. And she also has an amazing cleavage


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 28, 2011)

*M*ade Man in the Dims traditions.. :bow: :bow: :bow: with plenty of tributes in order


----------



## NewfieGal (Sep 28, 2011)

He's from NYC that's pretty cool...too tough there for a gentle Newfie like me lol


----------



## MattB (Sep 28, 2011)

^ From the same country, but a different world...Check out Newfoundland!

(Brought to you by TravelNewfoundland...)


----------



## NewfieGal (Sep 28, 2011)

That he is from Ontario but knows where Newfoundland is

BTW thanks for the travel Newfoundland plug Matt lol


----------



## rellis10 (Sep 29, 2011)

NewfieGal said:


> That he is from Ontario but knows where Newfoundland is
> 
> BTW thanks for the travel Newfoundland plug Matt lol



Looks to be a very happy chirpy person


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Sep 29, 2011)

his tomato is pronounced very nicely!


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 29, 2011)

OWA Rules!!!!! :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow:


----------



## WVMountainrear (Sep 29, 2011)

Gives lovely compliments...a man unafraid of the wubu!


----------



## russianrobot (Sep 29, 2011)

she is from one of the prettiest states in all of the USA. Oh and that smile .


----------



## Aust99 (Sep 30, 2011)

He looks like a cool guy.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Sep 30, 2011)

Her FACE!!!


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 30, 2011)

He has amazing cleavage it almost puts mine to shame


----------



## russianrobot (Sep 30, 2011)

Jesus loves a smartass, and he is one clever smartass


----------



## Aust99 (Sep 30, 2011)

I'm going to do the last two people.... SA is so caring towards mates and RR gives good rep... Plus I like his sideburns!


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 30, 2011)

like Aust99's signature and of course her awesome avatar


----------



## Heyyou (Sep 30, 2011)

Is very knowledgeable on bodybuilding activities, and also sandwiches. Also a great guy all-around!


----------



## russianrobot (Sep 30, 2011)

Heyyou said:


> Is very knowledgeable on bodybuilding activities, and also sandwiches. Also a great guy all-around!



hmmm well he knows the way of the road when it comes to traveling greyhound and fleeing states?


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 30, 2011)

I love his avatar pic and he gives fantastic compliments and has a very interesting mind


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 30, 2011)

I really love her blogs and how she takes lemons and makes the best lemonade.


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Sep 30, 2011)

She's smart, classy and sassy. I aspire to all three.


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 30, 2011)

Sexy Superhero :wubu: - hope her b'day was a blast


----------



## Mathias (Sep 30, 2011)

It's fun trading friendly blows in the NFL thread with him!


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 30, 2011)

Fellow NFL fan that is always fun to trade comments with.... now to get him into that 'betting' match....


----------



## MistahSmooth_CT (Sep 30, 2011)

Seems like a really cool guy, he's from the Northeast...


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 1, 2011)

Fan of computers- and lives in one of the best areas to enjoy the Fall Foilage


----------



## 1love_emily (Oct 1, 2011)

I like that Tony always has something nice to say. Even in other posts, he's never obnoxious or rude


----------



## mimosa (Oct 1, 2011)

She seems very sweet. I like her profile photos as well. :happy:


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 1, 2011)

I love her courage and that she has unshakable faith


----------



## mimosa (Oct 1, 2011)

Her recent photos in the cleavage thread were so sweet and sexy!


----------



## Mathias (Oct 1, 2011)

She always puts a smile on my face!


----------



## Scorsese86 (Oct 1, 2011)

Best male-smile at Dims


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 1, 2011)

He always makes me smile, even when he exasperates me.


----------



## mimosa (Oct 1, 2011)

What is there NOT to like about the woman....she is smart, funny, kind, beautiful...dang this woman is the whole package.:bow:


----------



## Mathias (Oct 1, 2011)

She gives great advice!


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 2, 2011)

he is someone I always enjoy talking to


----------



## 1love_emily (Oct 2, 2011)

Spiritangel seems like such a nice woman! And she's very pretty


----------



## NewfieGal (Oct 2, 2011)

That she seems to be fitting into DIMS life well, its easy isn't it


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 2, 2011)

one of my favourite newish dimmers and someone I am looking forward to getting to know better


----------



## NewfieGal (Oct 2, 2011)

I like that we are now FB friends... and really not much to know about me lol I'm the basic package


----------



## rellis10 (Oct 2, 2011)

Very humble and, as she said for a previous poster, she's getting used to the Dims lifestyle very well


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 2, 2011)

his determination and willingness to learn


----------



## NewfieGal (Oct 3, 2011)

How she greets everyone so warmly and treats everyone the same


----------



## Mathias (Oct 3, 2011)

She nice, and is active on all the boards!


----------



## rellis10 (Oct 3, 2011)

Mathias said:


> She nice, and is active on all the boards!



That is one damn cute dog in his profile pic :happy:


----------



## NewfieGal (Oct 3, 2011)

He's from England so you know he's gotta cool accent


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 3, 2011)

her bubbly bright happy personality


----------



## mimosa (Oct 4, 2011)

I drool when she talks about food. She seems to eat really yummy stuff. mmmm:eat2:


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 4, 2011)

Mimi has a tender, forgiving, generous loving heart and is an inspiration.


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 4, 2011)

she got her first sun  and she is an amazing wonderful woman what is not to like?


----------



## bmann0413 (Oct 4, 2011)

That adorable avatar picture.


----------



## rellis10 (Oct 4, 2011)

He created this thread, spreading much happiness and good feeling in the process.


----------



## russianrobot (Oct 4, 2011)

he is from West Yorkshire, England, Great accent that part of the UK.


----------



## rellis10 (Oct 4, 2011)

russianrobot said:


> he is from West Yorkshire, England, Great accent that part of the UK.



He appreciates my accent even though I barely think I have one  And the accent of a russian robot must be pretty awesome too


----------



## WVMountainrear (Oct 4, 2011)

Reading a post from him, seeing a picture, whatever it is-- he always makes me smile. :happy:


----------



## NewfieGal (Oct 4, 2011)

She truly is a lovely lady!


----------



## mel (Oct 5, 2011)

Her smile  what a beautiful smile!!!!!


----------



## Mathias (Oct 5, 2011)

mel said:


> Her smile  what a beautiful smile!!!!!



I hope she had a wonderful birthday! :wubu:


----------



## mel (Oct 5, 2011)

he is so sweet....and I would tell him..I lived through it so that is good


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 5, 2011)

her birthday is in the same month as mine plus you know she is pure undiluted awesome!


----------



## snuggletiger (Oct 5, 2011)

that she's full of sunshine and good cheer


----------



## mimosa (Oct 5, 2011)

He's been very sweet to me. I appreciate him very much.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Oct 5, 2011)

vivacious beauty full of grace and faith.


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 5, 2011)

I like her naughty PMs.


----------



## Mathias (Oct 5, 2011)

She's such a strong courageous person!


----------



## mimosa (Oct 5, 2011)

He is as cute as he can be.


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 5, 2011)

She not only can admit her faults but seeks to grow and change that is true courage


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 6, 2011)

Her new avatar :wubu: :wubu: and positive outlook!!!!


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 6, 2011)

his knowledge of condiments is astounding and makes him even cooler


----------



## NewfieGal (Oct 6, 2011)

That she has appreciation for everything including Tony's yucky condiments LOL


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 6, 2011)

that she can make me chuckle


----------



## snuggletiger (Oct 6, 2011)

that she has nice things to say about people.


----------



## mel (Oct 6, 2011)

He is in Viva La Vegas!


----------



## rellis10 (Oct 6, 2011)

She is friendly, dorky and very attractive... all in one package :happy:


----------



## NewfieGal (Oct 6, 2011)

He has a nice smile and is so young looking...I think I miss my 20's LOL


----------



## Micara (Oct 6, 2011)

Can't believe she's old enough to miss her 20's! She has great style too.


----------



## rellis10 (Oct 6, 2011)

Micara said:


> Can't believe she's old enough to miss her 20's! She has great style too.



Speaking of people having great style, Micara has no shortage of that. :happy:


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 6, 2011)

He has a cool writing style. Good at writing poetry!


----------



## mimosa (Oct 6, 2011)

There is so much to like about Swamp. He comforted me recently when I was feeling depressed about my divorce and about losing my uncle. He gave me some wonderful quotes to read and meditate on . He is a wonderful friend and he loves to talk and share music. I am so happy to call him my friend. :bow: God bless you, Swamp.


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 6, 2011)

Strikes me as a real sweetheart and always has something positive to say


----------



## mel (Oct 6, 2011)

he is so handsome


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 6, 2011)

*Stunning in red :wubu: :wubu: just like the avatar... and thanks for the kind words *


----------



## mel (Oct 6, 2011)

he ALWAYS says nice things about me :batting:


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 6, 2011)

Mel has such a bubbly wonderful personality plus fellow libran


----------



## mel (Oct 6, 2011)

I ALWAYS see her complimenting someone, being supporitive or saying sweet things. I think she is awesome!!!!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Oct 6, 2011)

She's been here for a while, and I've been here a couple years, but I don't think we've ever exchanged hellos, but what I like is her posts. Sounds cheesy, but you know when you see someone posted and you go into the thread knowing you're going to like what you read? Yeah, that's her.


----------



## mel (Oct 6, 2011)

that he is RIGHT!!!! 

we havent ever chit chatted but I just laughed at a couple of posts.. I can feel the kindredness we must share


----------



## LeoGibson (Oct 6, 2011)

She asks good questions.


----------



## Micara (Oct 6, 2011)

He's got a picture of the Duke on his profile. That's pretty awesome!


----------



## Mathias (Oct 6, 2011)

She's awesome!


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Oct 6, 2011)

Looks even more down-right handsome all dressed up!


----------



## mel (Oct 7, 2011)

She is funnE and beautiful and FUNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN


kisskisskiss


----------



## NewfieGal (Oct 7, 2011)

She is simply beautiful and from some of the comments I've read I think she has a sense of humor too thats a bonus!


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Oct 7, 2011)

Her inner beauty shines as brightly as her smile.


----------



## rellis10 (Oct 7, 2011)

OneWickedAngel said:


> Her inner beauty shines as brightly as her smile.



She was born to be in front of a camera


----------



## WVMountainrear (Oct 7, 2011)

He makes me smile. :happy:


----------



## Mathias (Oct 7, 2011)

From Mountaineer territory!


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 7, 2011)

He posted a handsome new fb pic with his big beautiful smile


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Oct 7, 2011)

Even the Sibylline Oracles could not have predicted someone so wonderful would spread such love and light into our Dimensions.


----------



## NewfieGal (Oct 7, 2011)

I like her saying "untamed woman" awesome and i like her name


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 7, 2011)

I love how much she has jumped into dims  and she has the best smile


----------



## Mathias (Oct 7, 2011)

Her bright and friendly personality.


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 8, 2011)

*C*ool guy- best smile in Dims and has an adorable pooch!!!


----------



## NewfieGal (Oct 8, 2011)

Also a cool guy wouldn't know about his smile but I imagine it is nice as well


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 8, 2011)

I love that seeing that she has posted makes me smile


----------



## Micara (Oct 8, 2011)

She is a beautiful, strong woman and she always cheers me up!


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 8, 2011)

She is amazing I love her energy and her zest for life


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 8, 2011)

Her enthusiasm for Starkid cracks me up.


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 8, 2011)

Don't knock it till you have tried it you might actually like it 


She is a great friend who lets me vent when I need to and gets angry on my behalf


----------



## rellis10 (Oct 8, 2011)

Very determined and resilient with a great outlook on life


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 9, 2011)

Very talented and can write a great story....


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Oct 9, 2011)

I mean this in the most sincere way. What isn't there to like? He positivity surrounds him like one of those nasty farts that won't leave you alone. just by reading his posts you can tell he's always smiling, and even when he's not, he still is. 

He makes me strive to try to have that type of positivity in my life. 

Tony, you're the mother fucking man! (respectfully of course.)


----------



## LeoGibson (Oct 9, 2011)

Hozay has a great sense of humor that comes through in his posts, and is a pretty stylish dresser.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Oct 9, 2011)

*the geetar man *could* be the man of my dreams

just a few problems....he has a W I F E

and 1000's of miles away.....but i still likes him some*


----------



## NewfieGal (Oct 9, 2011)

I love her profile pic with the awesome tattoo!


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 9, 2011)

I love how much she has embraced one of my favourite threads on dims and that she brings positivity with her


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 9, 2011)

Always encouraging to others and we both share a joy for cooking


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 9, 2011)

every new thing I learn about tony just makes me like him more


----------



## NewfieGal (Oct 10, 2011)

Really I think there are just too many things to list them all, I feel encouraged by a lot of your posts and your positive attitude helps me keep mine


----------



## CleverBomb (Oct 10, 2011)

NewfieGal said:


> Really I think there are just too many things to list them all, I feel encouraged by a lot of your posts and your positive attitude helps me keep mine


Has a great attitude and can figure out how to upload a pic in chat 

-Rusty


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 10, 2011)

He has a sharp whit that often has me laughing and glad that I am not eating or drinking at the time lest it got sprayed over my laptop


----------



## Mathias (Oct 10, 2011)

A Harry Potter fan just like me!


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Oct 10, 2011)

a geek just like me!


----------



## snuggletiger (Oct 10, 2011)

she's got a great sense of humor


----------



## KittyKitten (Oct 10, 2011)

You know Snuggle, I always thought you were a female poster, lol. Then I saw your new profile pic! Great smile!


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 10, 2011)

Sexy and Smart :wubu: and being a Betty Boop fan- I love the avatar...


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 10, 2011)

he gives the best treats


----------



## rellis10 (Oct 10, 2011)

Loyal, trustworthy and full of generosity.


----------



## danielson123 (Oct 10, 2011)

Rick's an awesome guy, a great friend, and a fantastic writer.


----------



## rellis10 (Oct 10, 2011)

danielson123 said:


> Rick's an awesome guy, a great friend, and a fantastic writer.



Me, awesome? Not as awesome as you my friend. You're so selfless and humble, always willing to help others, asking nothing in return. Not to mention you share my interest in all things wrasslin'


----------



## mimosa (Oct 10, 2011)

Handsome and kind.


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 10, 2011)

She's been making me laugh all night.


----------



## mimosa (Oct 10, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> She's been making me laugh all night.



I have??????  lol I like your compassionate heart, my dear. That is just one of things I like about you. xoxoxoxo


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 10, 2011)

Worth a ton of Rep :wubu: :wubu: :wubu:


----------



## Aust99 (Oct 10, 2011)

Wonderful dims member... so kind.


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 10, 2011)

She always inspires with her inner light and hope


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 10, 2011)

She's a true friend.


----------



## mimosa (Oct 10, 2011)

Her love of hello kitty is intriguing.


----------



## Micara (Oct 10, 2011)

She is a strong woman and a loving mother!


----------



## mimosa (Oct 10, 2011)

Micara said:


> She is a strong woman and a loving mother!



Thank you so much, my sweet. :kiss2: God bless you. I think you and your boyfriend are wonderful folks. Beautiful couple too.


----------



## bmann0413 (Oct 11, 2011)

She's totally awesome. And feisty.


----------



## NewfieGal (Oct 11, 2011)

His smile is really nice!


----------



## Mathias (Oct 11, 2011)

She has a great smile as well!


----------



## Fox (Oct 12, 2011)

He has such an adorable terrier. :happy:


----------



## mimosa (Oct 12, 2011)

I like the simple user name and cool shirt on the profile photo.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Oct 12, 2011)

I'm thoroughly convinced she's one of the nicest people ever.


----------



## Heyyou (Oct 12, 2011)

If the previous poster is LL78 because sometimes the order jumps around then i like most everything about the previous poster, especially the intense blue eyes.


----------



## NewfieGal (Oct 12, 2011)

He's a bit off beat and zany, makes for interesting posts to read!


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 12, 2011)

She has a big heart and lovely nature


----------



## NewfieGal (Oct 13, 2011)

She has made me feel welcome and many more people to I am sure with her kind words


----------



## bmann0413 (Oct 13, 2011)

She's totally adorable. I like her smile.


----------



## NewfieGal (Oct 13, 2011)

He has good taste lol J/K He likes to write and draw, so I like that he is creative


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Oct 13, 2011)

I like her new glasses!


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 13, 2011)

untamed- awesome - bbw and a sports fan :wubu: doesn't get any better


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 13, 2011)

tony is always a gentleman and he truly does give the best compliments (see above for an example) I also love his passion for life


----------



## rellis10 (Oct 13, 2011)

Always sees the silver lining, no matter how dark the cloud is


----------



## WVMountainrear (Oct 13, 2011)

We have the same number of cans, so we must be equally fantastic.


----------



## rellis10 (Oct 13, 2011)

lovelylady78 said:


> We have the same number of cans, so we must be equally fantastic.



She underestimates her fantasticness


----------



## Scorsese86 (Oct 13, 2011)

He is really one of the most wonderful, and humble, men at Dims. And I think that is rare around here. A true gentleman


----------



## WVMountainrear (Oct 13, 2011)

He's a cutie.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Oct 13, 2011)

She has the best smile ever. (Smile means rack)


----------



## WVMountainrear (Oct 13, 2011)

He just made me laugh really, really hard.


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 13, 2011)

and gorgeous eyes ....


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Oct 13, 2011)

tonynyc said:


> and gorgeous eyes ....



I already sang this guy's praises, but it never changed. 


Also, he won't say it, but I will, by eyes, he also meant rack.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Oct 13, 2011)

He sends me random text messages that make me giggle.

( And ya'll are giving me a complex...my smile and eyes are ok too, you know... )


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 13, 2011)

*L*ovelyLady- plain f- gorgeous always enjoy seeing her post.... :wubu: 

*H*ozay: Cool guy and he post awesome food pics... clairvoyant..this guy can read my mind- I should have said 'peepers'


----------



## rellis10 (Oct 13, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I already sang this guy's praises, but it never changed.
> 
> 
> Also, he won't say it, but I will, by eyes, he also meant rack.



He has the most amazing...ummm....eyes 

I kid... I respect anyone who's musically talented as he is. I haven't got a musical bone in my body 


Tony: Wow i missed two updates... Tony a great guy, always honest and light hearted with a truly heart-felt compliment on hand at a moments notice


----------



## Aust99 (Oct 13, 2011)

He is so lovely to listen to... He is always so kind towards me and others on these boards.


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 13, 2011)

She is lovely!! One of the nicest Aussies on the boards.


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 14, 2011)

She has such beautiful peaceful and angelic energy, plus she is just pure awesome


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Oct 14, 2011)

her delightful craft work.


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 14, 2011)

untamed and awesome -also fellow NYGiants fan :wubu:


----------



## Mishty (Oct 14, 2011)

Such a sweet, and gentle soul, hidden in a massive manly body. :smitten


----------



## Mathias (Oct 14, 2011)

Funny user title! :happy:


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 14, 2011)

Cool guy and fellow NFL fan - I always enjoy the NFC East rivarlry and debates....


----------



## rellis10 (Oct 14, 2011)

Has a great personality that everyone loves, he's a real people person


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 16, 2011)

he is a total sweetheart who writes an amazingly gripping story


----------



## Mozz (Oct 16, 2011)

she has a cute smile lol.... i dig the pig tails


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 16, 2011)

Another Fellow sports fan- :bow: :bow: :bow:


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 16, 2011)

I love how passionate he is about life


----------



## Aust99 (Oct 16, 2011)

It's her BIRTHDAY!!!!


----------



## nikola090 (Oct 16, 2011)

she's from a land that I adore


----------



## NewfieGal (Oct 16, 2011)

He looks super cool in that hat


----------



## Mozz (Oct 16, 2011)

NewfieGal said:


> He looks super cool in that hat



VERY cute smile


----------



## NewfieGal (Oct 16, 2011)

His avatar shows he is loyal to his hometown team very admirable trait!!!


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 16, 2011)

liked the new photo NewfieGal posted- she just shines....


----------



## rellis10 (Oct 16, 2011)

Appreciates beauty, and also keeps himself in great shape.


----------



## NewfieGal (Oct 16, 2011)

Has a lot of good things to say, and looks so young


----------



## rellis10 (Oct 16, 2011)

NewfieGal said:


> Has a lot of good things to say, and looks so young



She also looks very young (i actually checked your profile because i couldnt believe you were in the position to make a comment like that about me  ) and has a big heart


----------



## NewfieGal (Oct 16, 2011)

I like that he can make me smile and laugh, can't believe you actually looked LOL


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 16, 2011)

I agree with Tony she shines and definately looks younger than her age


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Oct 16, 2011)

She makes everyone feel special.


----------



## KittyKitten (Oct 16, 2011)

She is amazing, sexy, and fun loving!


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 16, 2011)

Like the new avatar- also enjoy reading many of HappyFace's insightful posts


----------



## NewfieGal (Oct 16, 2011)

That he is a Giants fan like me


----------



## rellis10 (Oct 17, 2011)

Perhaps my favorite new(ish) member of the Dims family. Always happy and positive


----------



## Mathias (Oct 17, 2011)

Always upbeat!


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Oct 17, 2011)

&#9829; his profile pic with adorable pooch!


----------



## rellis10 (Oct 17, 2011)

OneWickedAngel said:


> &#9829; his profile pic with adorable pooch!



Her true beauty, inside and out, and her ability to make me smile at all her posts.


----------



## NewfieGal (Oct 17, 2011)

He's a good guy all the way round what's not to like right


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 17, 2011)

Post awesome Halloween pics...


----------



## Mathias (Oct 17, 2011)

She's very friendly!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Oct 17, 2011)

Always a good demeanor. I've only seen him get riled up once, and it was something on the confession thread. 

Stand up guy . . . and I want a smile like his. I could snag ALL the wominz if I had his smile.


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 17, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Always a good demeanor. I've only seen him get riled up once, and it was something on the confession thread.
> 
> Stand up guy . . . and I want a smile like his. I could snag ALL the wominz if I had his smile.



Cool guy - plain fucking awesome... I would need your fashion sense and dnacing ability...


----------



## WVMountainrear (Oct 17, 2011)

He's posted some great pictures around the forum recently.


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 17, 2011)

I was in WV for all of five minutes but think it was one of the most beautiful places I've ever seen. She adds to its beauty.


----------



## NewfieGal (Oct 17, 2011)

She is beautiful inside and out, you can tell cause it shines out of her pics


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 18, 2011)

she left me a truly lovely message on my birthday thread


----------



## rellis10 (Oct 18, 2011)

She has the ability to turn pretty much any negative into a positive


----------



## penguin (Oct 18, 2011)

He's very cute and charming.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Oct 18, 2011)

She has the most beautiful little girl and hearing about their adventures and conversations always makes me giggle. :happy:


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 18, 2011)

What's not to like :wubu: and being a romantic is a great thing these days!!!!!


----------



## NewfieGal (Oct 18, 2011)

he has an appreciation for romance and always has a kind word (FYI laughed at your rep)


----------



## Fox (Oct 19, 2011)

She is totally cute (and looks very good in purple). ^^


----------



## NewfieGal (Oct 20, 2011)

He's a cute blond what's not to like


----------



## KittyKitten (Oct 20, 2011)

Look at that smile!!!


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 20, 2011)

*Look at those wonderful curves* :wubu: :wubu:


*S*ay *bmann0413 * looks like we'll need a Part Quatre! soon.....


----------



## Spanky (Oct 20, 2011)

He's a "little bit" nicer than the average Noo Yawker. And I mean "a little bit".


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 20, 2011)

Spanky said:


> He's a "little bit" nicer than the average Noo Yawker. And I mean "a little bit".



*N*O HAM SAMMICHES HERE ... PHILLY CHEESESTEAKS ALL PHILLY CHEESESTEAK


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Oct 20, 2011)

his biceps makes Bruce Banner green with envy.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Oct 20, 2011)

She gives wonderful e-hugs. :happy:


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 20, 2011)

Once upon a time, she convinced me of something, and to take a chance, and I did. Who knows what will happen but I'm a better person for it.


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 20, 2011)

*A*wesome....whether she takes chances or not!!!!


----------



## Mathias (Oct 21, 2011)

Appreciates a good Philly Cheesesteak!


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 21, 2011)

Knows where to get good Philly Cheesesteaks - and fellow sports fan :bow: :bow: - it's ok that he roots for the Philly Teams - keeps things interesting


----------



## NewfieGal (Oct 21, 2011)

He likes philly cheese steaks, and he's a nice new yorker this guy is definitely a gem LOL


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 21, 2011)

She has a radiant smile and is a prolific posting welcome newcomer.


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 21, 2011)

She gives sound advice and is a wonderful lady to talk to.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Oct 21, 2011)

I want his music collection!


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 21, 2011)

Gives E-Hugs and Pearls of Wisdom!!!!!


----------



## NewfieGal (Oct 22, 2011)

He has a warm smile a friendly personality and like a big women so i guess I like that he's perfect LOL


----------



## rellis10 (Oct 26, 2011)

I don't know how this has been left so long! She's equally warm and friendly and has taken to the forums like a duck to water


----------



## Mathias (Oct 26, 2011)

He revived this thread!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Oct 26, 2011)

Mathias said:


> He revived this thread!



He's getting down on Arkham City!


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 26, 2011)

Lives up to his signature


----------



## rellis10 (Oct 26, 2011)

Respected and admired by sooo many people here, and for good reason


----------



## WVMountainrear (Oct 26, 2011)

I imagine he would be very cuddly.


----------



## rellis10 (Oct 26, 2011)

lovelylady78 said:


> I imagine he would be very cuddly.



I imagine she would be very cuddly too


----------



## WVMountainrear (Oct 26, 2011)

Mr. Smartypants is a pretty good guy...despite the fact that he uses the  emoticon way too much for my personal liking.


----------



## Mathias (Oct 26, 2011)

She never takes a bad photo of herself. Ever. She's always stunning!


----------



## WVMountainrear (Oct 26, 2011)

He is entirely too kind...and the picture he posted of himself and his grandmother was great.


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 26, 2011)

One of the nicer folks in Dims- always supportive and though I have not met I can tell she's a real sweetheart :wubu: :wubu:


----------



## Mathias (Oct 26, 2011)

Can tell he's awesome from his posts!


----------



## mimosa (Oct 27, 2011)

He's very kind to me. I wish I could just hug him.


----------



## Mathias (Oct 27, 2011)

She's always there to listen whenever I've needed a friend to talk to.


----------



## mimosa (Oct 27, 2011)

He is cute as he can be.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Oct 27, 2011)

Jaw dropping beautiful


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Oct 27, 2011)

OneWickedAngel said:


> Jaw dropping beautiful



If could actually find words to describe how amazingly stunning, brilliant, pulchritudinous, intelligent, radiant and vibrant she is, I still wouldnt be doing her justice. 

That's what I like about her. She's indescribable.


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 27, 2011)

Not only talented, sexy and totally crushworthy but a totally great guy into the bargain


----------



## mimosa (Oct 27, 2011)

OneWickedAngel said:


> Jaw dropping beautiful



Thank you...You too, gorgeous! 



spiritangel said:


> Not only talented, sexy and totally crushworthy but a totally great guy into the bargain



She is a blessing. Her smile is amazing. I think her smile is what they used to light up the sun.


----------



## rellis10 (Oct 27, 2011)

She has an amazingly kind and caring heart


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 28, 2011)

he and I are gonna support each others writing efforts next month


----------



## Mathias (Oct 28, 2011)

The bears she's made are awesome!


----------



## Avichai (Oct 28, 2011)

This gorgeous picture he posted. Lovely pic.
http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1803459#post1803459


----------



## rellis10 (Oct 28, 2011)

Mathias said:


> The bears she's made are awesome!



He has the patience and good temperament to walk into hyde park and come out still breathing


----------



## BoomSnap (Oct 29, 2011)

He is from England and no doubt owns a top hat.


----------



## Twilley (Oct 29, 2011)

effective usage of onomatopoeia !


----------



## BBWbonnie (Oct 29, 2011)

His glasses are really coooool


----------



## KittyKitten (Oct 29, 2011)

She is really a cutie with a hot body!


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Oct 29, 2011)

Has good taste in music and such a cutie tushie


----------



## WVMountainrear (Oct 29, 2011)

She inspires me.


----------



## Heyyou (Oct 29, 2011)

All-around nice person, very talented, super proffesional, ultra friendly! Knows how to make homemade stuff, is beautiful, is from a state somewhere in the West lol, and is a shining light. Truely lovely, in all respects! And i can actually say that and not have it be a butt:kiss2: although.. heh well i think it woul be an honor to do that in this case.  (Hmmm, not sure how that came out.) Anyways, TY LL78!  :bow:

I like everything about the previous poster.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Oct 29, 2011)

He seems like a very optimistic and happy dude


----------



## Heyyou (Oct 29, 2011)

Is a fellow conservative and he is on my Formspring! And he is from Norway. Norway is cool! Knew someone named "Kai Gunnarsen" in elementary school from Norway.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Oct 29, 2011)

If he was the star of a sitcom, I guess his theme song would be "Don't Worry, Be Happy"


----------



## Twilley (Oct 29, 2011)

Apparently he's Norwegian, don't need much more of an excuse to like the guy lol


----------



## WVMountainrear (Oct 29, 2011)

He's made 600 posts of pure awesomeness.


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 29, 2011)

Awesome and still Hypnotic :smitten: :smitten: :smitten:


----------



## Mathias (Oct 29, 2011)

Always keeps his cool when things get crazy around here.


----------



## mimosa (Oct 29, 2011)

He's a sweetheart. :kiss2:


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Oct 30, 2011)

She always knows the perfect thing to say when I'm feeling down or insecure  ((hugs))


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Oct 30, 2011)

She's downright awesome, but I gotta say the newest thing I'm diggin' is her super Jack Skellington avatar ;D


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 30, 2011)

she makes me laugh is pure awesome and sesame street always makes me think of her


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 30, 2011)

Always positive and goes out of her way to bring "good cheer" :bow: :bow:


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 30, 2011)

His levelheadedness is something I can admire and aspire to.


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 30, 2011)

his intellignece


----------



## WVMountainrear (Oct 30, 2011)

Her creativity


----------



## Heyyou (Oct 30, 2011)

(Im going to edit mine up, i put "everything" and its true as to previous poster  but i would like ot use my Uno "skip" card, so please write what you like about LL78 not me lol.)


----------



## rellis10 (Oct 30, 2011)

Eternally Optimistic


----------



## KittyKitten (Oct 30, 2011)

He is so sweet and cute!


----------



## Mathias (Oct 30, 2011)

I like her Hyde Park posts!


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 30, 2011)

His Yahoo IM rants are hilarious


----------



## mimosa (Oct 30, 2011)

I admire her courage and so much more.


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 30, 2011)

*Cherub Cheeks * :wubu: :wubu:


----------



## mimosa (Oct 30, 2011)

tonynyc said:


> *Cherub Cheeks * :wubu: :wubu:



LOL thanks tony. He made me smile with this and many other posts. xoxo


----------



## Mathias (Oct 31, 2011)

She's so sweet!


----------



## mimosa (Oct 31, 2011)

Nah uh! You're sweeter.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Oct 31, 2011)

mimosa said:


> Nah uh! You're sweeter.



Her unwavering faith.


----------



## mimosa (Oct 31, 2011)

Lo que me gusta de ti es que hablas lo que está en tu mente.


----------



## Mathias (Oct 31, 2011)

I don't know what she just said, but I'm sure it was something nice!


----------



## rellis10 (Oct 31, 2011)

Mathias said:


> I don't know what she just said, but I'm sure it was something nice!



He shares my ignorance of the spanish language.... at least I hope it was spanish 

He's also amazingly friendly, I've never seen him post a harsh or angry message in my time here.


----------



## mimosa (Oct 31, 2011)

Thank goodness we live in the information age. Google translate works wonders. Check it out: http://translate.google.com/

I like rellis10 because he seems like a kind person. I also like his accent. 




Mathias said:


> I don't know what she just said, but I'm sure it was something nice!





rellis10 said:


> He shares my ignorance of the spanish language.... at least I hope it was spanish
> 
> He's also amazingly friendly, I've never seen him post a harsh or angry message in my time here.


----------



## danielson123 (Oct 31, 2011)

She's smart, sassy, confident, and exudes sultriness!


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 31, 2011)

*V*ery knowledgeable on the sport of Wrestling


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Oct 31, 2011)

Very knowledgeable in Le Art de Dance c'est Slow.


----------



## Dromond (Oct 31, 2011)

She's oh, so wicked.

And funny.

And intelligent.

And many other superlatives.


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 31, 2011)

He's a decent man with a very kind heart.


----------



## Mathias (Oct 31, 2011)

One of the boards Awesome Aussies!


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 31, 2011)

Cool guy- great smile - post really funny political pics... and I enjoy debating him on the merits of our respective NFL teams


----------



## Mathias (Nov 2, 2011)

He owes me some cheesecake!


----------



## 1love_emily (Nov 2, 2011)

Mathias always has something to say, yet he's always nice about it!


----------



## Scorsese86 (Nov 2, 2011)

I don't know her, but she seems like a really fun 'n' lovin' girl


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 3, 2011)

He is passionate about politics, and a true gentleman


----------



## Mathias (Nov 3, 2011)

She's just as excited about Pottermore as I am!


----------



## TwilightStarr (Nov 3, 2011)

He likes Sons of Anarchy!! That is always a good thing!!


----------



## Twilley (Nov 3, 2011)

Has an awesome, brony-tastic screenname lol


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Nov 3, 2011)

&#9829; his mix of action figures.


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 3, 2011)

she has an amazing way with words


----------



## Mathias (Nov 3, 2011)

I always enjoy our conversations!


----------



## Micara (Nov 3, 2011)

He likes a lot of the same things that I do, so of course that means that he has impeccable taste!


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 3, 2011)

love her tag line cause she is definately awesome, also has impeccable taste and a great attitude to life plus I always smile when I see her posts here or elsewhere


----------



## mimosa (Nov 3, 2011)

When I see her, I smile because I see her beauty inside and out. She is gifted in arts and crafts. I am jealous, of course.  I also see her spiritual side, and a gal like me can truly appreciate that in a person.


----------



## Mathias (Nov 3, 2011)

Her kindness shows in every post she makes!


----------



## mimosa (Nov 3, 2011)

He is too shy to admit that he is a cutie pie.


----------



## rellis10 (Nov 3, 2011)

Her heart is full of love and faith, and all of her is full of beauty. :happy:


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 4, 2011)

He is rather poetic in his compliments. :bow:


----------



## littlefairywren (Nov 4, 2011)

He loves words as much as I do.


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 4, 2011)

She's so supportive she's lost sleep over me. That's real love and returned in full.


----------



## Mathias (Nov 4, 2011)

She's courageous and never let's anything stand in her way.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Nov 4, 2011)

He's an Eagles fan!!! Plus, what's not to like.


----------



## Mathias (Nov 4, 2011)

Perfect Hair Forever avatar for the freaking win!!


----------



## bmann0413 (Nov 5, 2011)

Matt. He is awesome. And he was nominated for Mr. Cabrini. That's pretty cool, bro. (thumbs-up)


----------



## Deacone (Nov 5, 2011)

He has a pretty cool avatar, that semi looks like it was drawn by Jeph Jacques (Questionable Content comic writer)


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Nov 5, 2011)

Deacone said:


> He has a pretty cool avatar, that semi looks like it was drawn by Jeph Jacques (Questionable Content comic writer)



Her AWESOME photography skills. 

Nipples and milk baths for ALL!!


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 5, 2011)

Simply *Mr. Amazing *.. also has awesome skills and like Terry Sloane aka *Mr. Terrific *-could probably defeat Paquito in dual "Dimensions"... :bow: :bow:


----------



## mimosa (Nov 5, 2011)

He looked very attractive in his recent snow photo.


----------



## Mathias (Nov 5, 2011)

She's very encouraging!


----------



## mimosa (Nov 5, 2011)

He has a passion for gaming.  Also, I truly like him.


----------



## spacce (Nov 5, 2011)

She has an amazing heart


----------



## mimosa (Nov 5, 2011)

He knows what to say to make me smile.


----------



## Mathias (Nov 5, 2011)

She always makes me smile and is just a wonderful person!


----------



## mimosa (Nov 5, 2011)

awww what a sweetie pie. Yeah, he also has a nice smile. xoxo


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 5, 2011)

She's _soooo_ pretty, and sweet! I don't think I've ever seen her post something foul to someone else. :3


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Nov 5, 2011)

She's a sweet little devil


----------



## rellis10 (Nov 5, 2011)

She's from a city I would really love to visit one day, and her smile's as bright as all the lights of that city combined :happy:


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Nov 5, 2011)

Know how to make a woman blush with the sweetest words.


----------



## rellis10 (Nov 5, 2011)

OneWickedAngel said:


> Know how to make a woman blush with the sweetest words.



And she knows just how to make a guy blush too, and it's happened to me enough times to know


----------



## bmann0413 (Nov 6, 2011)

Rellis is a top-notch dude.


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 6, 2011)

bmann0413 said:


> Rellis is a top-notch dude.



Top notch as well- and a pretty cool guy


----------



## littlefairywren (Nov 6, 2011)

He's just an all round nice guy.


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 6, 2011)

Her glow is beautiful.


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 6, 2011)

CP elegant and gorgeous!!!!! :wubu: :wubu: :wubu:


----------



## mimosa (Nov 6, 2011)

He is very kind and respectful.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Nov 6, 2011)

She's very supportive and never lacks encouragement for others.


----------



## bmann0413 (Nov 6, 2011)

She's so sweet to me.


----------



## rellis10 (Nov 7, 2011)

He's a creative and friendly guy, never seen him say a bad word about anybody.


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 7, 2011)

He's a stand up fellow-very friendly.:happy:


----------



## mimosa (Nov 7, 2011)

He send some good caring vibes my way. Especially when my son had surgery. I can truly appreciate that. :happy: Thank you!


----------



## Mathias (Nov 7, 2011)

She's so kind to everyone.


----------



## mimosa (Nov 7, 2011)

Thanks! I try to be. I do have my grumpy moments. 

You are a cutie. You are respectful and kind to me. Thank you, Matt. :happy::bow:


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Nov 7, 2011)

her outer beauty is nothing compared to her inner beauty.


----------



## mimosa (Nov 7, 2011)

OneWickedAngel said:


> her outer beauty is nothing compared to her inner beauty.



Thanks darling. I admire your strength but also you have this amazing heart. Also you are very very very sexy.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Nov 7, 2011)

She loves her son more than anything. I'm always in awe of a mother's love.


----------



## Mathias (Nov 7, 2011)

Those stunning eyes she has. :wubu:


----------



## WVMountainrear (Nov 7, 2011)

He's nominated for a great honor at his college, and he deserves it.


----------



## Twilley (Nov 7, 2011)

She is so lovely and sweet


----------



## Micara (Nov 7, 2011)

Twilley? Twilley is adorable. And I want to come over and play with his action figures.


----------



## Mathias (Nov 7, 2011)

The South Park avatar!


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 7, 2011)

He has a great smile and fantastic attitude to life


----------



## The Orange Mage (Nov 7, 2011)

She makes amazing things with her imagination and then her hands!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 7, 2011)

He's a fellow fishy! [FISHY PRIDE, MAH BROTHA. FISHY PRIDE!]


----------



## Mathias (Nov 7, 2011)

Her love for retro cartoons and video games!


----------



## mimosa (Nov 8, 2011)

He's very cute.


----------



## bmann0413 (Nov 8, 2011)

She's very gorgeous!


----------



## KittyKitten (Nov 8, 2011)

Oh Bmann, Bmann. Such a sweetheart and loves to post pics just like me!


----------



## spacce (Nov 8, 2011)

She is a very sexy lady


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 8, 2011)

I like his tattoo.


----------



## Mathias (Nov 8, 2011)

I like that she'll always post an inspirational or uplifting quote!


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Nov 9, 2011)

Appreciates a good game and a great snark.


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 9, 2011)

gives great snark and always manages to post things that make me smile and often laugh


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 9, 2011)

She's beautiful and she reminds me all the time about how incredible Sesame Street is.


----------



## Deacone (Nov 9, 2011)

She has the sweetest looking eyes!


----------



## Mathias (Nov 9, 2011)

She's funny!


----------



## Deacone (Nov 9, 2011)

He's ALWAYS awesome!


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Nov 9, 2011)

Every time she posts I smile! _Every _time!


----------



## WVMountainrear (Nov 9, 2011)

I would love to have her wardrobe.


----------



## littlefairywren (Nov 9, 2011)

She has a wonderful attitude, and she totally loves her fella!


----------



## mimosa (Nov 10, 2011)

I had the pleasure of seeing one of her videos on YouTube. She came across as very sweet. :bow:


----------



## BoomSnap (Nov 10, 2011)

She helped me think of what to drink with breakfast this morning.


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 10, 2011)

Great nick name - also appreciates the power of breakfast. The most important meal to start ones day!


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 10, 2011)

such a positive person on the boards, and very wise


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Nov 10, 2011)

Even in the midst of life's little bouts of crazy she can find the humor :wubu::wubu:


----------



## mimosa (Nov 10, 2011)

This lady understands the power of sexy. She looks amazing in all of her photos.


----------



## Dromond (Nov 10, 2011)

She is very loyal to her friends.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Nov 10, 2011)

Dromond said:


> She is very loyal to her friends.



everything.

His wit, his candor, his couth, his experience in life, how happy he looked in the ONE wedding photo I saw of his with his beautiful wife, his amazing advice, charm, down to earthness and of course . . . his goatee.


----------



## mimosa (Nov 10, 2011)

Otra cosa que me gusta de ti es que se puede entender este mensaje. Sin utilizando Google Translate. Jaja!


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Nov 10, 2011)

Una belleza en todos idiomas :kiss2::kiss2:



mimosa said:


> Otra cosa que me gusta de ti es que se puede entender este mensaje. Sin utilizando Google Translate. Jaja!



My Spanish is rusty as all get out, so it took me a minute, but I pieced it out (sin utilizando Google Translate ) so JAJ!!!


----------



## Mathias (Nov 10, 2011)

She's awesome and totally loves life!


----------



## Dromond (Nov 10, 2011)

Mathias said:


> She's awesome and totally loves life!



He's a cool dude. What else can I say?



Hozay J Garseeya said:


> everything.
> 
> His wit, his candor, his couth, his experience in life, how happy he looked in the ONE wedding photo I saw of his with his beautiful wife, his amazing advice, charm, down to earthness and of course . . . his goatee.



I love you, man! :smitten:


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 10, 2011)

He's a true and loyal friend.


----------



## littlefairywren (Nov 10, 2011)

She is a very dear friend and I love her.


----------



## Mathias (Nov 10, 2011)

She's so nice and is always there to listen.


----------



## Linda (Nov 10, 2011)

One of the sweetest guys on Dims.


----------



## The Orange Mage (Nov 10, 2011)

A fellow Ohioan, and an awesome one, too!


----------



## WVMountainrear (Nov 10, 2011)

His dislike of the Ford Flex, his charming personality, and his sweet tush.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Nov 10, 2011)

text, IM, PM or rep, she's always there for me.


----------



## penguin (Nov 10, 2011)

Like his user title says, he's Mr Amazing.


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 10, 2011)

Outshines any scarf she happens to wear... :wubu: :wubu:


----------



## Mathias (Nov 11, 2011)

His knowledge of wrestling greats is pretty cool.


----------



## littlefairywren (Nov 11, 2011)

He totally deserves to be Mr. Cabrini! Fingers and toes crossed for you, Matty


----------



## Linda (Nov 11, 2011)

Hands down! The best perk of Dims for me. So sweet and by far the best stalker I have ever had.


----------



## Dromond (Nov 11, 2011)

Her avatar makes me smile every time I see it.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Nov 11, 2011)

Oh where do I begin? His avatar? His intelligence? His use of nitro patches? :wubu::wubu:


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 11, 2011)

Awesome and Ruler of UnTamed Territories (Dims,Work..) you name it :bow:


----------



## danielson123 (Nov 11, 2011)

Tony: Funny, kind, witty, and master of the GIF! :bow:


----------



## mimosa (Nov 11, 2011)

I like sweet and sour .


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 11, 2011)

She has a huge heart and is filled with love and kindness


----------



## CAMellie (Nov 12, 2011)

The positive energy emanating from her is almost awe-inspiring


----------



## Mathias (Nov 12, 2011)

Congratulations on getting married Mellie!


----------



## CAMellie (Nov 12, 2011)

Mathias said:


> Congratulations on getting married Mellie!



Thanks, sweety


----------



## danielson123 (Nov 12, 2011)

Her wedding (Congratulations, by the way! ) made a cameo in a dream I had last night. For some reason, maybe because Dims was the last thing I looked at before bed, I was flying to her wedding and something went wrong in the landing process and I ended up getting a concussion. After that, I was in the hospital with moderate physical disability and mental disability not unlike intoxication, trying to tell everybody I know by phone what happened. A very weird dream, indeed.


----------



## bmann0413 (Nov 12, 2011)

He understands my heartbreak.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 12, 2011)

He's sweet as honey =)


----------



## Dromond (Nov 12, 2011)

She's so cute, I just want to pinch her cheeks.


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Nov 12, 2011)

He's all sorts of awesome...


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 12, 2011)

She is all sorts of awesome and just to cool


----------



## CAMellie (Nov 12, 2011)

Her awesome pigtails inspire all kinds of feelings of happiness :happy:


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 12, 2011)

She just got married and is in love it inspires me to keep believing in love


----------



## Mathias (Nov 12, 2011)

She's great at arts and crafts and is super nice!


----------



## Mishty (Nov 12, 2011)

Ride into this world, all alone.. God takes your soul, you're on your own


----------



## mimosa (Nov 12, 2011)

Her new profile photo is beautiful. :wubu:


----------



## Twilley (Nov 12, 2011)

She is sweet, and always so helpful

Not to mention a knockout~


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 12, 2011)

He is adorable, and fun to chat to


----------



## Twilley (Nov 13, 2011)

She's so cuuuute


----------



## one2one (Nov 13, 2011)

He has great taste in eyewear.


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 13, 2011)

she has an awesome tag line and is lovely


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Nov 13, 2011)

is back to using one of my favorite avatars of hers.


----------



## littlefairywren (Nov 13, 2011)

She has such a strong and beautiful presence.


----------



## Mathias (Nov 13, 2011)

She gives great advice!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 13, 2011)

His incredible smile makes me smile, and he introduced me to a hilarious Smash Brothers webcomic xD


----------



## Twilley (Nov 13, 2011)

She's a sweetie, and I love her username! POINTS FOR ALLITERATION!!!


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Nov 13, 2011)

always appreciate alliteration appreciators


----------



## rellis10 (Nov 13, 2011)

She used so much alliteration that my literary spidey sense is tingling


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 13, 2011)

He made me laugh with his last sentance and it is so great to see him out of his shell on the boards


----------



## Mathias (Nov 13, 2011)

Her pigtails!


----------



## prettyeyes77 (Nov 13, 2011)

His Profile Picture Is Soooo CUTE!!!


----------



## WVMountainrear (Nov 14, 2011)

Judging from her avatar, she does indeed have pretty eyes.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Nov 14, 2011)

Judging from her avatar she understands the occasional need for correction via a black eye 

_Hiiiiya!_


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 14, 2011)

she is on my christmas card list


----------



## Mathias (Nov 14, 2011)

She's at the North Pole? Maybe she already knows what I'm getting for Christmas! :bounce:


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 15, 2011)

lots of love matty lots of love hehe

he is an awesome guy and It is great to see him asking girls out and such wtg matty


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 15, 2011)

She makes me laugh hysterically but also gives great advice. Being smart _and_ funny? SO much win.  Not To Mention Beeeea-Utiful!


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 15, 2011)

*Your Plump Princess* Dims royalty :bow: also does great Halloween Costumes

*SpiritAngel: *Positive Force in Dims - as well as being Sexy and extremely Huggable...
Also seems to know if Dimmers have been 'naughty' or 'nice'


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Nov 15, 2011)

Brings out the naughty whenever I think of his biceps


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 15, 2011)

Wise, Sexy and Untamed :wubu: :wubu:


_I may have to add the forearms for reinforcements_


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Nov 15, 2011)

Truly kind and very thoughtful


----------



## mimosa (Nov 15, 2011)

I am really liking her sexy profile photo. Glasses are sexy.


----------



## snuggletiger (Nov 15, 2011)

She's cinnamonny


----------



## rellis10 (Nov 15, 2011)

mimosa said:


> I am really liking her sexy profile photo. Glasses are sexy.



A saint with a naughty side, how can you not love that? 


Snuggletiger: Got in there before me! He's from Las Vegas, a place I've always wanted to visit and blow some money in


----------



## mimosa (Nov 15, 2011)

rellis10 said:


> A saint with a naughty side, how can you not love that?


Thanks, honey. Your eyes and your accent... woo hoo! :smitten:


snuggletiger said:


> She's cinnamonny


He is so smart! In mind, language and attitude.

You smart alec...lol


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 15, 2011)

She cracks me up! xD


----------



## mimosa (Nov 15, 2011)

Your Plump Princess said:


> She cracks me up! xD



Thanks sweetie pie. I am glad someone laughs at my silliness.  I admire you for being honest and caring. You are very cute too! :kiss2:


----------



## danielson123 (Nov 15, 2011)

She has a personality that jumps off the computer screen. And she's gorgeous.


----------



## littlefairywren (Nov 15, 2011)

He's incredibly honest and open.


----------



## Mathias (Nov 15, 2011)

Fellow Assassin's Creed Fan!


----------



## WVMountainrear (Nov 15, 2011)

His status updates make me giggle.


----------



## rellis10 (Nov 15, 2011)

She's getting all the happiness she deserves, and she deserves a massive bundle of it that's for sure :happy:


----------



## WVMountainrear (Nov 15, 2011)

His poetry just moved me to the point that I teared up reading it.

Plus, he's always so sweet to me...a lovely friend indeed.


----------



## mimosa (Nov 15, 2011)

She is thoughtful, kind, strong, caring, beautiful, classy and her eyes are gorgeous. Amazing lady. :bow:


----------



## Mathias (Nov 15, 2011)

She's always there to offer advice!


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 16, 2011)

He is a fair and well balanced guy with a big heart to match his big smile


----------



## rellis10 (Nov 16, 2011)

Truly honest and passionate in all her feelings


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Nov 16, 2011)

a good heart, a good man.


----------



## succubus_dxb (Nov 16, 2011)

Raivenne seems to be quite the all-rounder (pardon the pun) - she's beautiful, intelligent, genuine and funny. Quite the catch!


----------



## rellis10 (Nov 16, 2011)

A fantastic sense of humour and, judging by a recent picture, a damn fine behind  :smitten:


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 16, 2011)

He writes beautiful poetry.


----------



## littlefairywren (Nov 16, 2011)

Every Damn Thing!!!


----------



## Dromond (Nov 16, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> He writes beautiful poetry.



She does a killer Count von Count impersonation. 



littlefairywren said:


> Every Damn Thing!!!



She is adorable and meeting her is on my bucket list.


----------



## Deven (Nov 16, 2011)

That he says so many awesome things that I usually can't rep him because I apparently rep him too much.


----------



## Mathias (Nov 16, 2011)

She's passionate about her beliefs!


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 16, 2011)

He's Mr. Cabrini!!!!


----------



## Mathias (Nov 17, 2011)

She's amazing at everything she does!


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 17, 2011)

All Hail the King woot yes Matty Is the King and I like it


----------



## Mathias (Nov 17, 2011)

She's such a supportive and great friend not only to me but to everyone else and is so nice to talk to!


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Nov 17, 2011)

looks quite dashing in a crown!


----------



## danielson123 (Nov 17, 2011)

She can take a good picture.


----------



## rellis10 (Nov 17, 2011)

Amazing guy, humble and sensitive. Plus I'm so jealous about some of the people he's had the pleasure of meeting.


----------



## Linda (Nov 17, 2011)

rellis10 said:


> Amazing guy, humble and sensitive. Plus I'm so jealous about some of the people he's had the pleasure of meeting.



It has been awesome to watch his transformation from the shy man he was when he first logged on to Dims to the confident hunk of sexiness he is now.


----------



## littlefairywren (Nov 17, 2011)

I think she is the bee's knees! Seriously!


----------



## WVMountainrear (Nov 17, 2011)

She's always one of the first people with a supportive word or gentle hug for her friends.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Nov 17, 2011)

her personality lives up to her username always.


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 17, 2011)

takes great pics


----------



## rellis10 (Nov 17, 2011)

OneWickedAngel said:


> her personality lives up to her username always.



And so does yours  


EDIT: While Tony likes to slow dance, his reactions are very fast since he got in before me there


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Nov 17, 2011)

Tony's post doesn't have to cross a pond to be seen. lol 


finds Rick's voice incredibly calming when I watch his videos (even when he say _tuh-maw-tow_)


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 17, 2011)

She's gorgeous and sassy!


----------



## TwilightStarr (Nov 18, 2011)

She has freckles! Freckles are always WINNING!


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 18, 2011)

she loves freckles and I have freckles


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Nov 18, 2011)

freckles and funny and fabulousness!


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 18, 2011)

She has an amazing way with words


----------



## Mathias (Nov 18, 2011)

I want to know what her secret is!


----------



## Linda (Nov 18, 2011)

His sweet smile!


----------



## bmann0413 (Nov 18, 2011)

She's just chillaxing. Wish I could just chillax. lol


----------



## WVMountainrear (Nov 18, 2011)

He still enjoys a good cartoon.


----------



## Mathias (Nov 18, 2011)

Her latest avatar!


----------



## penguin (Nov 18, 2011)

He's very cute with a great smile


----------



## Twilley (Nov 18, 2011)

She's a total babe


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Nov 18, 2011)

He's made me smile a couple times.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Nov 18, 2011)

I'm thoroughly enjoying reading about her Bieber-haired love interest in the Singles Thread.


----------



## rellis10 (Nov 18, 2011)

lovelylady78 said:


> I'm thoroughly enjoying reading about her Bieber-haired love interest in the Singles Thread.



Beautiful, brainy and.... ok I've run out of all the B words my 3am brain can handle, so I'll just go with generally Bantastic


----------



## WVMountainrear (Nov 18, 2011)

rellis10 said:


> Beautiful, brainy and.... ok I've run out of all the B words my 3am brain can handle, so I'll just go with generally Bantastic



As long as that doesn't mean so fantastic she should be banned, I'll take bantastic. 

I like that he makes up his own words.  (And he's pretty awesome in just about every way.)


----------



## rellis10 (Nov 18, 2011)

lovelylady78 said:


> As long as that doesn't mean so fantastic she should be banned, I'll take bantastic.
> 
> I like that he makes up his own words.  (And he's pretty awesome in just about every way.)



Ummmmm.... nope, it means you're so fantastic someone should make a banner proclaiming your awesomeness 

And she's far too kind about me, she's way more awesome than I could ever be


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 18, 2011)

He's very handsome, and quite the poet!


----------



## Mathias (Nov 18, 2011)

She's a fan of the Super Mario show! :happy:


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 19, 2011)

He has great taste in games and pop culture


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Nov 19, 2011)

Appreciates the value for a good scrap book int his electronic age.


----------



## rellis10 (Nov 19, 2011)

OneWickedAngel said:


> Appreciates the value for a good scrap book int his electronic age.



Embodies exactly what this site is about. A big, beautiful woman who is loved by all and clearly loves herself too


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 19, 2011)

He works hard and writes amazingly and is one of the nicest guys I know


----------



## Mathias (Nov 19, 2011)

I like that she seems to already be getting excited for Christmas!


----------



## luscious_lulu (Nov 19, 2011)

What's not to love? He's sweet, handsome and funny !


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 19, 2011)

I dig her rad attitude, and oh yeah-- the fact that she's back ;D


----------



## mimosa (Nov 19, 2011)

She's a cutie.


----------



## CAMellie (Nov 19, 2011)

Her unshakeable faith and unfailing kindness to all.:happy:


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 19, 2011)

She is a beautiful beaming bride.


----------



## mimosa (Nov 19, 2011)

CAMellie said:


> Her unshakeable faith and unfailing kindness to all.:happy:


Thank you, Sweetie. Muah!:kiss2:


CastingPearls said:


> She is a beautiful beaming bride.



She seems to have very good taste in food and drinks ....she is just awesome all the way. :wubu:


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Nov 19, 2011)

She gives lovely advice


----------



## MaxArden (Nov 19, 2011)

She's smart and funny


----------



## mimosa (Nov 19, 2011)

Diana_Prince245 said:


> She gives lovely advice


Thank you. :bow:


MaxArden said:


> She's smart and funny



I like them bright and bald.


----------



## rellis10 (Nov 19, 2011)

Always full of optimism and positive thoughts


----------



## mimosa (Nov 19, 2011)

rellis10 said:


> Always full of optimism and positive thoughts


If you think naughty thoughts are positive.....

He is a real sweetheart and he's cute too!


----------



## Mathias (Nov 20, 2011)

I like her bright personality and she's so sweet!


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Nov 20, 2011)

a king among men even before he was Mr. Cabrini :wubu:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Nov 20, 2011)

She makes bathrooms look like a runway. 

Always rockin' everything she does.


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 20, 2011)

He would be fun to hug, not to mention his amazing musical talents and awesome personality


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 20, 2011)

She's so creative and artsy-craftsy! I wish I had _half_ her talent!


----------



## willowmoon (Nov 20, 2011)

Coolest Wisconsinite to ever grace the pages of Dims !!


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Nov 20, 2011)

Holy early happy holidays Batman! He's back!!! :bounce:


----------



## rellis10 (Nov 20, 2011)

She shares my enthusiasm for John's heroic return to dimsland 

And she also has AMAZING style, she'd look good wearing anything.


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 20, 2011)

He is adorable, and has a way with words


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Nov 20, 2011)

She has a beautiful and kind spirit.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Nov 20, 2011)

I love that I feel like I know her Sig-Other so well because I'm always reading about "The Bieber Haircut."

It's part of my daily dims readings.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Nov 20, 2011)

He's one of the best friends I've never met.


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Nov 20, 2011)

She's braver than I am.


----------



## littlefairywren (Nov 21, 2011)

I think she loves her kitty as much as I love mine


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 21, 2011)

She's one of my favorite fairies.


----------



## AuntHen (Nov 21, 2011)

She has amazing fortitude! 


* and is really really pretty!


----------



## mimosa (Nov 21, 2011)

She is such a beautiful lady. Gorgeous eyes.


----------



## rellis10 (Nov 21, 2011)

mimosa said:


> She is such a beautiful lady. Gorgeous eyes.



I'm very glad to see her opening up and posting amazing pictures. She's a beautiful woman who deserves to show off :happy:


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 21, 2011)

*S*uperior Wrestling knowledge :bow: :bow:


----------



## rellis10 (Nov 21, 2011)

tonynyc said:


> *S*uperior Wrestling knowledge :bow: :bow:



Haha, that's what you get from not only watching wrestling but having a wrestling related hobby. I literally write wrestling matches all the time too.... lord i'm sad. 

While he's strong in nature he's always seemed kind and soft in temperament. A considerably good thing to me


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 22, 2011)

Hey being passionate about something is better than a life without passion


He keeps picking himself back up and keeps trying


----------



## Mathias (Nov 22, 2011)

She's so nice to everyone!


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 22, 2011)

he is such a talented young man (now if we can just convince him to do a dims video singing.................................)


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Nov 22, 2011)

She has perfect timing. Whenever I'm feeling a little lost, she always has a perfect gem to drop on me.


----------



## rellis10 (Nov 22, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> She has perfect timing. Whenever I'm feeling a little lost, she always has a perfect gem to drop on me.



He has great style and charisma, seems to draw people toward him like moths to a light


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 22, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> She has perfect timing. Whenever I'm feeling a little lost, she always has a perfect gem to drop on me.



awww shucks anytime 


Rick has really blossomed and I cannot wait to read more of his awesome stories


----------



## rellis10 (Nov 22, 2011)

Has a fantastic strength of spirit and passion for life


----------



## NewfieGal (Nov 22, 2011)

Likes to use smiley faces, is always nice and is a cool guy


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Nov 22, 2011)

She seems so very positive.


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 22, 2011)

her bieber hair references always make me chuckle


----------



## Navydude (Nov 22, 2011)

Even her typed words wear a smile.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Nov 22, 2011)

We both come from the Mountain State. :happy:


----------



## Navydude (Nov 22, 2011)

Yes we do! And I'm jumping in my Tahoe and heading there tomorrow! I'll give ya a wave!


----------



## mimosa (Nov 22, 2011)

A gentleman that knows how to appreciate a lady with curves. A sweetheart. :kiss2:


----------



## Navydude (Nov 22, 2011)

awww...A Princess who's grin is as bright as her Tiara!

Q: Now that you got me here......


----------



## mimosa (Nov 22, 2011)

Sexy man!
Thanks darling. Be careful what you ask for, Navy dude. I am in one of those moods...


----------



## rellis10 (Nov 22, 2011)

mimosa said:


> Sexy man!
> Thanks darling. Be careful what you ask for, Navy dude. I am in one of those moods...



Her naughty moods are always very 'entertaining' :wubu:


----------



## Navydude (Nov 22, 2011)

Offers timely intel!


----------



## mimosa (Nov 22, 2011)

rellis10 said:


> Her naughty moods are always very 'entertaining' :wubu:



Thanks sugar, I am glad that my erotically charged moments are entertaining for you! LOL

I just enjoy all of you and you are very kind too. A naughty lady like me really can appreciate that. 


Navy dude is charming as can be...


----------



## luscious_lulu (Nov 22, 2011)

She has a kind heart.


----------



## Navydude (Nov 22, 2011)

Naughty is just what the people who aren't having fun call the ones who are 

Oh, and Mimosa's fluffy goodness makes marshmellow's fluffy goodness feel inferior


----------



## mimosa (Nov 22, 2011)

luscious_lulu said:


> She has a kind heart.


Thanks Lulu. I clearly see that in you too. A beauty all around.  Hugs. 


Navydude said:


> Naughty is just what the people who aren't having fun call the ones who are
> 
> Oh, and Mimosa's fluffy goodness makes marshmellow's fluffy goodness feel inferior



Thanks honey. I can't help it that my rolls beat little marshmallow's sweet fluffiness. ;-) :kiss2: LOL


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Nov 22, 2011)

mimosa said:


> Thanks honey. I can't help it that my rolls beat little marshmallow's sweet fluffiness. ;-) :kiss2: LOL



*QFT! * :bow:


----------



## Mathias (Nov 22, 2011)

She's awesome!


----------



## mimosa (Nov 23, 2011)

OneWickedAngel said:


> *QFT! * :bow:



Uh oh...I am having what my Mexican mama calls my 5 minutes of stupidity.:doh: Is QFT mean quoted for truth? Ah Dios mio.... 

Thanks my lovely....! Muah.:kiss2:



Mathias said:


> She's awesome!



And I just luvs ya ....mucho !:kiss2::wubu:


----------



## Mathias (Nov 23, 2011)

She's adorable! Her posts always put a smile on my face!


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 23, 2011)

He has a smile that could light up an entire city


----------



## rellis10 (Nov 23, 2011)

Her enthusiasm and love of life can't help but make anyone smile


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Nov 23, 2011)

A BHM from all angles


----------



## AuntHen (Nov 23, 2011)

she is so many amazing things and I don't have enough time in the day to list them all :happy:


----------



## rellis10 (Nov 23, 2011)

fat9276 said:


> she is so many amazing things and I don't have enough time in the day to list them all :happy:



Always happy and bubbly, and positively glowing in the pictures she posts


----------



## Mathias (Nov 24, 2011)

Just a really nice guy all around!


----------



## littlefairywren (Nov 24, 2011)

He was in my tv yesterday


----------



## Linda (Nov 24, 2011)

She has the biggest heart of anyone I know.


----------



## mimosa (Nov 24, 2011)

Her new profile photo is cuteness overload. I just wanna kiss her cheeks!:kiss2::kiss2:


----------



## Mathias (Nov 24, 2011)

I just want to give her a hug! She's so sweet!


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 24, 2011)

He is truly one of the most likable young men I have ever met, he also has great taste in games.


----------



## rellis10 (Nov 24, 2011)

Mathias said:


> I just want to give her a hug! She's so sweet!



Charming, handsome and sweet too


----------



## mimosa (Nov 24, 2011)

Mathias said:


> I just want to give her a hug! She's so sweet!



Come here, sugar. I'll give you a real good hug. 



rellis10 said:


> Charming, handsome and sweet too



Look who's talking:kiss2:


----------



## Mathias (Nov 25, 2011)

She's very complementary! :wubu:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Nov 25, 2011)

He's royalty.


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 25, 2011)

Amazing- Awesome and Cool :bow: :bow: :bow:


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 25, 2011)

He's quite studly and complimentary, a very nice dimmer.


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 25, 2011)

she is simply amazing. I love that she stays out of the drama and has realised life does not have to be like highschool unless we choose it to be


----------



## mimosa (Nov 25, 2011)

I like her new beautiful avatar photo.


----------



## Mathias (Nov 25, 2011)

Her kindness!


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 25, 2011)

His Taste in DS's


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 25, 2011)

Loving the new avatar :wubu: :wubu: :wubu:


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Nov 25, 2011)

*HE IS A GENTLEMAN........and oh so gentle and kind*


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 25, 2011)

Her latest pic with her family. VERY nice!!


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 25, 2011)

Always look stunning and gorgeous :wubu: :wubu:


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Nov 25, 2011)

He is one of my favorite posters on here!


----------



## Mathias (Nov 25, 2011)

Like the Wonder Woman avatar!


----------



## mimosa (Nov 25, 2011)

He is like my favorite bra, always supportive and flattering. lol


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 25, 2011)

Double threat can own the Black Dress :wubu: :wubu: :wubu: and makes a mean Turkey Taco :eat2: :eat1:


----------



## mimosa (Nov 25, 2011)

tonynyc said:


> Double threat can own the Black Dress :wubu: :wubu: :wubu: and makes a mean Turkey Taco :eat2: :eat1:



This gentleman knows how to make me smile. :kiss2: Thanks, tony. xoxox


----------



## Mathias (Nov 25, 2011)

He last comment really made me laugh!


----------



## mimosa (Nov 25, 2011)

Mathias said:


> He last comment really made me laugh!



He???? Why are you are putting a mustache on me?

I think Matt is cute, funny and sweet.


----------



## littlefairywren (Nov 25, 2011)

She has a gentle heart, and they belong to the nicest people.


----------



## mimosa (Nov 25, 2011)

She is lovely as can be.


----------



## one2one (Nov 25, 2011)

Her user name always makes me think fondly of wee wood sprites.


----------



## one2one (Nov 25, 2011)

OK, so I wasn't as quick as the lovely Mimosa with the gorgeous hair.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Nov 25, 2011)

Love her sig - Pavarotti is a wise, wise man.


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 25, 2011)

Sassy, funny, fabulous is there anything not to like?


----------



## one2one (Nov 25, 2011)

I love her new avatar image!


----------



## Mathias (Nov 25, 2011)

I like her signature and avatar as well!


----------



## TwilightStarr (Nov 26, 2011)

He has "making others laugh" listed as one of his interest, which is always awesome and also one of my favorite things to do!


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 26, 2011)

I love her friendly nature and how she has embraced this thread


----------



## rellis10 (Nov 26, 2011)

Her Christmas Spirit is totally contagious and she is such a good natured and gving person... just as one of Santa's Elves should be


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Nov 27, 2011)

...creative and charming.


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 27, 2011)

Fashion Diva.... :bow: :bow: :bow:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Nov 27, 2011)

Humor Diva :bow::bow::bow:

(and you know I mean that in the best way possible )


----------



## Dromond (Nov 27, 2011)

He will make an excellent protege'. *evil laugh*


----------



## rellis10 (Nov 27, 2011)

Everything! Dromond's just a class act in every way. A great sense of humour, always well spoken and eloquent and a true gentleman above all.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Nov 27, 2011)

*HE's SO NOT SHY..... *


----------



## Mathias (Nov 27, 2011)

Awesome profile picture!


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 27, 2011)

Enjoyed seeing the wonderful family pic- thanks for sharing...


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Nov 27, 2011)

*he is highly motivational with his regime of working out......i joined planet fitness today.....*


----------



## LeoGibson (Nov 27, 2011)

She likes riding Harley scooters and live music. That makes her one of the coolest ladies I know.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Nov 27, 2011)

He's a handsome fellow who's a good contributer to the boards. I'm never sorry to see he's posted.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Nov 27, 2011)

*shes one gorgeous WOMAN *

:smitten:


----------



## rellis10 (Nov 27, 2011)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *shes one gorgeous WOMAN *
> 
> :smitten:



Her colourful text is an outward showing of her very colourful personality, plus she has one very awesome tattoo


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 27, 2011)

He's always nice


----------



## Mathias (Nov 27, 2011)

She's everyone's favorite fairy!


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 27, 2011)

Always enjoy our NFL debates....


----------



## mimosa (Nov 27, 2011)

Truly a gentleman.


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 27, 2011)

She always posts comments on my photos on fb and shows me lots of love and appreciation  I love that she takes the time to do these things especially as I always get behind with everyone on fb


----------



## mimosa (Nov 27, 2011)

It's truly easy to give spiritangel my appreciation and support. She is really beautiful in every way. She carries a positive and lighthearted vibe.


----------



## Mathias (Nov 28, 2011)

She always makes me smile!


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Nov 28, 2011)

I smile just seeing his name when he's posted


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Nov 28, 2011)

She has the most awesome fashion sense.


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Nov 28, 2011)

That she is total cougar - rawrrrrrr...hehehe


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 28, 2011)

she often makes me laugh with some of her antics


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Nov 28, 2011)

ADORE the new avatar!


----------



## luscious_lulu (Nov 28, 2011)

She is vivacious & drop dead gorgeous!


----------



## WVMountainrear (Nov 28, 2011)

She's an amazing woman, kind and generous...and her POF stories make me roll my eyes and/or giggle right along with her.


----------



## Mathias (Nov 28, 2011)

I like her Avatar in honor of the Muppets movie, and she has the most stunning eyes I've ever seen!


----------



## mimosa (Nov 28, 2011)

She has these incredible, sexy eyes. Even I'm impressed and I don't roll that way.


----------



## mimosa (Nov 28, 2011)

Mathias said:


> I like her Avatar in honor of the Muppets movie, and she has the most stunning eyes I've ever seen!



You beat me! LOL What can I say about this gentlemen? Smart, handsome and kind. He is also very funny.


----------



## Mathias (Nov 28, 2011)

She's so incredibly friendly and kind as well. One of the nicest people here!


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 28, 2011)

He is smart, fun and he is King what more can I say


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 28, 2011)

What's not to like - a positive force in the Dims Community !!!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 28, 2011)

A true sweetheart with good humor


----------



## Dromond (Nov 28, 2011)

She's got smarts, wit, attitude, and is beautiful on top of all that.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Nov 28, 2011)

the smarts of a wise man, the snark of a wise ass


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 28, 2011)

The best example of everything that's great about NYC.


----------



## Mathias (Nov 28, 2011)

She's gorgeous and elegant! :wubu:


----------



## Dromond (Nov 28, 2011)

Mathias said:


> She's gorgeous and elegant! :wubu:



The man is a class act.



OneWickedAngel said:


> the smarts of a wise man, the snark of a wise ass









I, however, am made of lesser stuff.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Nov 28, 2011)

I have the utmost respect for him.


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 28, 2011)

*L*ovelylady .. always hypnoytic and gorgeous :smitten: 

*D*romond "Master of the Game" !!!! Great Kat pic...


----------



## TwilightStarr (Nov 29, 2011)

He likes cooking shows, history channel, and music!! Those are all very awesome things!!


----------



## Scorsese86 (Nov 29, 2011)

She's from a Red State, (though I doubt she belongs to that color).

Cute girl who enjoys reading, (have you read The Catcher in the Rye)?


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 29, 2011)

He has great taste in women


----------



## Scorsese86 (Nov 29, 2011)

She makes me think about http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vFPajU-d-Ek


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Nov 29, 2011)

Every time I see this I think of Scorsese86:


----------



## penguin (Nov 29, 2011)

She's an inspiration. I love her style and sass.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Nov 29, 2011)

Her stories about her daughter make me smile.


----------



## littlefairywren (Nov 29, 2011)

She is a wee kitty lover.


----------



## Mathias (Nov 29, 2011)

She likes video games!


----------



## Linda (Nov 29, 2011)

Utterly amazing.  And makes me smile almost every single day.


----------



## Mathias (Nov 29, 2011)

Her newest avatar is adorable!


----------



## luscious_lulu (Nov 29, 2011)

He is adorable!


----------



## Mathias (Nov 29, 2011)

The word "boobzilla" makes me laugh every time.


----------



## rellis10 (Nov 29, 2011)

A gentleman with a great sense of humour


----------



## mimosa (Nov 29, 2011)

He brightens my day with kind comments. :bow::kiss2:


----------



## Mathias (Nov 29, 2011)

She really is an angel.


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 29, 2011)

matty is all the good things wrapped up in awesome and topped off with an amazing smile


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Nov 29, 2011)

She's wonderfully crafty!


----------



## littlefairywren (Nov 29, 2011)

I appreciate a geeky female.


----------



## Mathias (Nov 29, 2011)

Her cute kitty!


----------



## sweetheart5950 (Nov 30, 2011)

She makes my heart beat faster and slower at the same time. She knows who she is


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 30, 2011)

Matty is an amazing young man, with a great heart, a true gentleman


umm sweetheart5950 it is supposed to be about the person above you just fyi  so you know for next time 



Sweetheart is definately enthusiastic and who can not like a user name like that


----------



## Mathias (Nov 30, 2011)

She was there for me to encourage me through a tough spot. She's a true friend!


----------



## rellis10 (Nov 30, 2011)

He never hesitates to show his feelings here and it can be intimidating revealing them when some people here are strangers.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Nov 30, 2011)

He's supportive and lovely and a wonderful friend.


----------



## rellis10 (Nov 30, 2011)

lovelylady78 said:


> He's supportive and lovely and a wonderful friend.



She's a wonderful friend too, with a sensitive and sincere heart she puts into everything she does.


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 30, 2011)

Rick is a wonderful soul and a good friend


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 30, 2011)

She posted the most gorgeous pics of a double rainbow in a PINK sky!

PINK!!!!


----------



## MzDeeZyre (Nov 30, 2011)

Not only is she a great friend.... she's a beauty inside and out. :wubu:


----------



## TwilightStarr (Dec 1, 2011)

She has this on her profile 

&#9835;~ One good thing about music, when it hits you feel no pain! ~&#9835; 

What's not to like about that?!


----------



## Mathias (Dec 1, 2011)

Cute profile picture.


----------



## mimosa (Dec 1, 2011)

He is a precious friend to me. I care about him very much. xoxx


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 1, 2011)

I love her unwavering faith and the joy she always seems to find in life


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Dec 1, 2011)

this world would be a much nicer place if we had more people like Amanda in it.


----------



## Aust99 (Dec 1, 2011)

She is a fine example of a lady... Always does things with class!


----------



## Mathias (Dec 1, 2011)

Nice avatar and she seems like a positive force on the boards.


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Dec 1, 2011)

He always seems upbeat.


----------



## rellis10 (Dec 1, 2011)

She always seems funny, friendly, happy and supportive. A very positive person around the boards.


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 1, 2011)

I love that even though life gives him reasons to give up he still keeps going and writes amazing stories into the bargain


----------



## danielson123 (Dec 1, 2011)

She has an amazing inner strength that she lets shine through daily.


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 1, 2011)

He's going on a double date again!!! YES IT'S A GOOD SIGN!!!!


----------



## Linda (Dec 1, 2011)

She is beautiful both inside and out!


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 1, 2011)

Linda is a splendid woman-cute, friendly and intelligent.


----------



## danielson123 (Dec 1, 2011)

That avatar is fucking bad ass.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Dec 1, 2011)

I'm happy for him going on all of these double dates. He seems like a very sweet and adorable guy.


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 1, 2011)

She has such a wonderful heart and soul and she is happily in love  and always happy to share her joyful vibes with the world


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Dec 1, 2011)

Her claiming she's at the North Pole makes me smile everytime I see it.


----------



## rellis10 (Dec 1, 2011)

A true friend who will stick by those she cares about through the thickest and thinnest of times.

EDIT: Oops, that was for Spiritangel

Diana's posts always make me smile, especially updates on the bieber


----------



## Mathias (Dec 2, 2011)

A good guy, plus I think it's cool he's from England!


----------



## Pinktutu (Dec 2, 2011)

Has a great smile and an awesome signature!


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 2, 2011)

I love her hair and her username conjours up awesome images


----------



## WVMountainrear (Dec 2, 2011)

Her current avatar is a stunning picture of herself...love it.


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Dec 2, 2011)

Her avatar brings back very fond childhood memories.


----------



## Pinktutu (Dec 2, 2011)

Her avatar brings up fond childhood memories too! <3 Wonder Woman!


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 2, 2011)

Her username and her hair. My favorite color is pink.


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 2, 2011)

she is always there with an encouraging word and to share her dreams


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Dec 2, 2011)

SA is sweetness personified 

(and a faster typist than I )


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 2, 2011)

OWA is talented with words, fiesty and so much fun


----------



## Mathias (Dec 2, 2011)

Talented with crafts and super nice!


----------



## rellis10 (Dec 3, 2011)

Liking the new avatar pic, and the Leslie Phillips-esque comment... 

Well hello to you too


----------



## Pinktutu (Dec 3, 2011)

He has beautiful eyes and is super cute


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 3, 2011)

I love that she has dived into my fav thread and she has great taste in dims guys


----------



## Pinktutu (Dec 3, 2011)

What's not to like about SA? She's beautiful and kind! Also while that smile looks like sugar I bet she's probably got a mischievous side too


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Dec 3, 2011)

she's fun and perceptive


----------



## Dromond (Dec 3, 2011)

She's sartorially stunning!


And stunning in so many other ways


----------



## WVMountainrear (Dec 3, 2011)

He's a good person, which is a simple statement but a profound existence.


----------



## Pinktutu (Dec 3, 2011)

I'm addicted to this thread! I love love love her avatar and her hair!! Always interesting posts from her too


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 3, 2011)

She has great taste in everything including friends.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Dec 3, 2011)

She got me hooked on one of the most hilarious things I've seen on the 'net since Foamy! <3


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 3, 2011)

I can no longer see any sesame st character without laughing all because of her


----------



## Dromond (Dec 3, 2011)

Amanda is truly a beautiful woman, inside and out.


----------



## Mathias (Dec 3, 2011)

He calls it like he sees it and that's a trait I have the utmost respect for in people.


----------



## rellis10 (Dec 3, 2011)

He has the courage to confront those who wrong him and try to set things straight.


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Dec 3, 2011)

He gave me like the nicest compliment I've gotten on Dims.


----------



## rellis10 (Dec 3, 2011)

Diana_Prince245 said:


> He gave me like the nicest compliment I've gotten on Dims.



Oh nonesense, I was just telling the truth 

She's clearly very modest too, and her profile pic makes her look cheeky as hell... and who doesn't like some cheek


----------



## AuntHen (Dec 3, 2011)

sweet, funny and handsome


----------



## Mathias (Dec 3, 2011)

The land of lightning sounds like an interesting place!


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 3, 2011)

Matty is so much fun and has such great taste in games and movies, plus I always go back to that amazing and warm smile


----------



## Mathias (Dec 3, 2011)

Love the new avatar Amanda!


----------



## mimosa (Dec 3, 2011)

Matt is awesome. :happy:


----------



## Mathias (Dec 3, 2011)

She's a sweetie!


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Dec 4, 2011)

the only thing brighter than his smile is his charm.


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 4, 2011)

She's an inspiring and gifted writer.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Dec 4, 2011)

A marvelous mix of intelligence, beauty, sass and the brass to use them. 

(And knows a holiday movie when she sees one.)


----------



## WVMountainrear (Dec 4, 2011)

Style, sass, and sensibility...among other 's' and non-'s' words...


----------



## Mathias (Dec 4, 2011)

She really is lovely!


----------



## LeoGibson (Dec 4, 2011)

His old avatar was from my favorite TV show as well.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Dec 4, 2011)

He appreciates The Duke.


----------



## LeoGibson (Dec 4, 2011)

She knows where the hottest and most stylish restroom in Manhattan is.


----------



## BBWbonnie (Dec 4, 2011)

Lives in Texas!
Which is amazinggggggggggggg


----------



## Deven (Dec 4, 2011)

She doesn't seem to be afraid to be herself, which is freaking awesome.

And she's raising snails to fight!!


----------



## Dromond (Dec 4, 2011)

Love her attitude, and her avatar.

"Heh. Human bean juice."


----------



## mimosa (Dec 4, 2011)

I think this gentleman is intelligent, funny and all around cool guy.


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 4, 2011)

She has a genuine and caring heart and takes the time to reach out to others.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Dec 4, 2011)

She's so crafty! I'm enjoying seeing the pictures from her 12 tags project.


----------



## Mathias (Dec 4, 2011)

She's a fan of the Muppets!


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 4, 2011)

Cool guy and a fellow NFL fan....


----------



## penguin (Dec 4, 2011)

He's charming, witty, handsome and gives the best compliments.


----------



## mimosa (Dec 4, 2011)

This lady is sassy, smart, and sexy. :bow:


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Dec 4, 2011)

Vivacious beauty and such a sweet heart.


----------



## rellis10 (Dec 4, 2011)

I could say exaaaactly the same thing about her 

She's a strong sexy woman with a fantastic fashion sense.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Dec 4, 2011)

He has a very big heart, which is very commendable in the world of today.


----------



## Pinktutu (Dec 4, 2011)

She has beautiful eyes and takes lovely pictures


----------



## rellis10 (Dec 4, 2011)

I like that every time I see her name my mind reads it as Pikachu.... why? I have no idea, just another sign I'm going mad 

She also seems to have taken to Dims and this thread inparticular like a duck to water in the last month or so


----------



## BBWbonnie (Dec 4, 2011)

His cute!!!

I love the glasses!:wubu:


----------



## mimosa (Dec 4, 2011)

She's adorable!:bow:


----------



## Mathias (Dec 4, 2011)

I enjoy chatting with her!


----------



## rellis10 (Dec 4, 2011)

Very likable chap by anyone he meets, a great gentleman too.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Dec 4, 2011)

He's obviously a trendsetter.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Dec 4, 2011)

She's very sweet (and has incredible eyes! )


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 4, 2011)

She is amazing for her age, wiser than she realises and way way to awesome for words


----------



## mz_puss (Dec 5, 2011)

she has a lovely giant sexy pair of beautiful.....ummm.... eyes ! yes eyes, thats what she has big round , jiggly umm eyes


----------



## Mathias (Dec 5, 2011)

She's super nice!


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 5, 2011)

I love that matty does not let things get him down for to long


----------



## bmann0413 (Dec 5, 2011)

She's so sweet and caring, and I love her! Also, she's at the North Pole. That's awesome. lol


----------



## mimosa (Dec 5, 2011)

I recently saw this amazing letter he wrote for bbws. I was very impressed. I would like to print it and frame it. :bow::happy:


----------



## bmann0413 (Dec 5, 2011)

She wants to print my letter. I say, go ahead.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Dec 5, 2011)

He's back to Dims after what seems like a while... We missed you here, sir!


----------



## Dromond (Dec 5, 2011)

Words fail me at how awesome she is.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Dec 5, 2011)

I read his signature quote in reverse and it makes me giggle.


----------



## AuntHen (Dec 5, 2011)

she doesn't put up with people's bull............... oney


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 5, 2011)

She has the most 'glowy' skin I've ever seen.


----------



## Mathias (Dec 5, 2011)

I love her bright smile!


----------



## Linda (Dec 5, 2011)

Sheer awesomeness!!


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Dec 5, 2011)

Just adorable as can be.


----------



## rellis10 (Dec 5, 2011)

He has the greatest name ever  

And his sig quote kicks ass too


----------



## WVMountainrear (Dec 5, 2011)

tuh-maw-tow

That's what.


----------



## rellis10 (Dec 5, 2011)

A truly wonderful friend and person with a great sense of humour :happy:


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Dec 5, 2011)

A truly nice guy.


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Dec 5, 2011)

She is just awesome wrapped in more awesome.


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 5, 2011)

She is Also Awesome with great taste in super hero's and other such things


----------



## TwilightStarr (Dec 6, 2011)

Her location says she lives in the north pole, which is awesome and I imagine she sits around drinking hot chocolate with polar bears


----------



## Pinktutu (Dec 6, 2011)

Is beautiful and has great taste in music


----------



## mimosa (Dec 6, 2011)

Pretty eyes and she is rockin' that pink hair.


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 6, 2011)

big heart, wonderful caring friend, and sexy as hell


----------



## Mathias (Dec 6, 2011)

Always kind and always there with a word of encouragement.


----------



## Linda (Dec 6, 2011)

He knows how to set a schedule!! (I am sooo jealous)


----------



## littlefairywren (Dec 6, 2011)

I adore her new profile pic!!!!


----------



## AuntHen (Dec 6, 2011)

I just love *everything *about her!!!!! She is special :wubu:


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 6, 2011)

beautiful inside and out


----------



## rellis10 (Dec 6, 2011)

Such a huge, giving heart. Well, she is Dims' Mother Christmas after all


----------



## Mathias (Dec 7, 2011)

I learned that jumper is another word for sweater from him!


----------



## Pinktutu (Dec 7, 2011)

Always has something nice to say. And probably has one of the cutest puppies in existence!


----------



## snuggletiger (Dec 7, 2011)

She has pink hair.


----------



## BBWbonnie (Dec 7, 2011)

snuggletiger said:


> She has pink hair.



He looks like he is wear a very sexy suit, I like very much:wubu:


----------



## rellis10 (Dec 7, 2011)

Cute, sexy and very friendly. A real English rose


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 8, 2011)

He is friendly, and a true gentleman such a rareity in this day and age


----------



## Shosh (Dec 8, 2011)

She is kind and caring and of course a fellow Australian. 
xoxo


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 8, 2011)

*S*hosh is awesome ....:bow: :bow:


----------



## mimosa (Dec 8, 2011)

tonynyc said:


> *S*hosh is awesome ....:bow: :bow:



Both you and Shosh are wonderful folks. Hugs


----------



## Shosh (Dec 8, 2011)

mimosa said:


> Both you and Shosh are wonderful folks. Hugs



Thanks Mimi.


----------



## mimosa (Dec 8, 2011)

Shosh said:


> Thanks Mimi.



Always my pleasure, darling. I am very happy for you xoxox

What I like about Shosh is her silliness, charm and beauty.


----------



## rellis10 (Dec 8, 2011)

A woman with vivid, voluptuous beauty and a very kind heart.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Dec 8, 2011)

He's an Englishman, and I'm an Anglophile.


----------



## rellis10 (Dec 8, 2011)

He's returned to dims! A much missed person around the place, that's for sure


----------



## Weirdo890 (Dec 8, 2011)

Love his pronunciation of the word tomato. Very classy. *thumbs up*


----------



## Mathias (Dec 8, 2011)

A fan of classic cartoons like myself!


----------



## rellis10 (Dec 8, 2011)

Always sweet and polite, even when annoyed. A cool head is always admirable in a person


----------



## Weirdo890 (Dec 8, 2011)

His birthday is 13 days after mine.


----------



## Linda (Dec 8, 2011)

He likes Star Wars.


----------



## Mathias (Dec 8, 2011)

A fan of the Cheesecake Factory! :happy:


----------



## Weirdo890 (Dec 8, 2011)

He has an adorable puppy dog.


----------



## rellis10 (Dec 8, 2011)

Weirdo890 said:


> He has an adorable puppy dog.



He has an adorable (not to mention beautiful) partner. He's a very lucky man indeed.


----------



## mimosa (Dec 8, 2011)

For Weirdo890:
He is becoming one of my best friends. Cool, sweet, smart, creative .


----------



## mimosa (Dec 8, 2011)

rellis10 said:


> He has an adorable (not to mention beautiful) partner. He's a very lucky man indeed.



You beat me! lol rellis10 is very kind and very cute.


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 8, 2011)

I love watching her regain her self esteem and take charge of her life


----------



## Weirdo890 (Dec 8, 2011)

She's a beautiful person with a heart of gold, the only type of gold that matters.


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 8, 2011)

Eric has fantastic taste in cartoons and pop coulture


----------



## Mathias (Dec 9, 2011)

She's Amandaclause and that's great that she gets so into the Holidays!


----------



## Weirdo890 (Dec 9, 2011)

He to likes the classic cartoons. :happy:


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Dec 9, 2011)

"it's a group effort"


----------



## Weirdo890 (Dec 9, 2011)

She appreciates the efforts a good man will go to to please his woman.


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 9, 2011)

He Has fantastic taste in girlfriends


----------



## Weirdo890 (Dec 9, 2011)

She's the BBW Santa Claus and every FA's dream woman.


----------



## Mathias (Dec 10, 2011)

Another fan of the Muppets!


----------



## rellis10 (Dec 10, 2011)

Mathias said:


> Another fan of the Muppets!



He's a kind, compassionate guy, never without a good word


----------



## TwilightStarr (Dec 11, 2011)

Every time I see his profile picture, I can't help but mentally start singing "I'm too sexy for my shirt!" and it makes me smile


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 11, 2011)

I love her quirkyness and her compliments prove she pays attention


----------



## Mathias (Dec 11, 2011)

She's very artistic!


----------



## Weirdo890 (Dec 11, 2011)

He's a good human being with a good heart.


----------



## Pinktutu (Dec 11, 2011)

She's a weirdo! And has really pretty hair


----------



## Weirdo890 (Dec 11, 2011)

She's a sweet person, if just misinformed (I'm the guy that the girl is holding. Her Dims name is Micara). :happy:


----------



## Pinktutu (Dec 11, 2011)

Weirdo890 said:


> She's a sweet person, if just misinformed (I'm the guy that the girl is holding. Her Dims name is Micara). :happy:



Oh gosh I'm sorry :blush: doh well HE'S a weirdo and his gf has gorgeous hair lol


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 11, 2011)

I like how she just dove right in here. Welcome!


----------



## Weirdo890 (Dec 11, 2011)

She has an inner strength that I hope to have one day.


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 12, 2011)

a fellow muppets fan, and talented artist in training


----------



## Mathias (Dec 12, 2011)

The bears she's made are great!


----------



## Weirdo890 (Dec 12, 2011)

He's a good man. *thumbs up*


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 12, 2011)

Eric has a wonderful sense of humour


----------



## Dromond (Dec 12, 2011)

She bought me a cell phone condom.


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 12, 2011)

(lol well it was on your wishlist someone was bound to )

he is a great guy and very much in love. Two awesome things


----------



## Mathias (Dec 12, 2011)

I'm sure she knows what I've gotten for Christmas since she works at Santas Workshop!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 12, 2011)

He's got one of the best ever smiles on the whole forum!


----------



## WVMountainrear (Dec 12, 2011)

Greeny beat me to it!

For Mathias: He's definitely on Santa's nice list. He's too good of a guy not to be. 

For GEF: She's sassy, sexy, smart, and supportive. (And hopefully a fan of alliteration.)


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Dec 12, 2011)

lovelylady78 said:


> Greeny beat me to it!
> 
> For Mathias: He's definitely on Santa's nice list. He's too good of a guy not to be.
> 
> For GEF: She's sassy, sexy, smart, and supportive. (And hopefully a fan of alliteration.)



I don't just like, but I love her giving spirit. Mostly because I gained from it.:-D


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Dec 12, 2011)

He's a snazzy dresser.


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 13, 2011)

She knows she deserves more than she has been getting


----------



## bmann0413 (Dec 14, 2011)

She's totally awesome. And very beautiful. :wubu:


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 14, 2011)

awww shucks thanks Lloyd

he has a huge smile, and big heart and is very forgiving


----------



## bmann0413 (Dec 14, 2011)

She thinks I have a huge smile and a big heart. Don't know where that "very forgiving" part came from, but I'm glad she thinks so. If only she was closer... and interested in me. A guy can dream. :smitten: lol


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Dec 15, 2011)

Fellow geek and dreamer


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Dec 15, 2011)

I wish I was as comfortable with myself as she is with herself.


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 15, 2011)

*Sexy :wubu: , Strong,Smart and Wise - also appreciates geeky stuff which is a good thing*


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 15, 2011)

Tony has such a great and varied range of interests  I am always learning something new about him


----------



## Mathias (Dec 15, 2011)

All of her excitement over Christmas is getting me excited!


----------



## Linda (Dec 15, 2011)

Cutest dog evah!!!!


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 15, 2011)

I envy her curly eyelashes. Plus she's a warm and kind friend.


----------



## Mathias (Dec 15, 2011)

She has such a positive outlook on life despite harships.


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 16, 2011)

I love how matty tries to make the most of wherever he is


----------



## bmann0413 (Dec 16, 2011)

She's also very wise. Never go wrong with a hot wise woman.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Dec 16, 2011)

Knows to listen to hot, wise women


----------



## Linda (Dec 16, 2011)

Is a Hawt and Wise woman.


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 16, 2011)

it is always wonderful to see her around


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 16, 2011)

*KIND and a huge warm HEART :kiss2:*


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Dec 16, 2011)

she's having a fabulous birthday/vacation.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 16, 2011)

*she truly is OWA...none other like her...they broke the mold on this particular knock out and one of the snazziest dressers in NYC!!!!!!!!

btw.....I will be there 12/28-1/2*


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 16, 2011)

She has great taste in friends, is far cooler than she knows (really should watch AVPS or at least look up the song coolest girl in the world) and you know she is totally awesome


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 16, 2011)

She saves up her net to Skype with me. :bow:


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 16, 2011)

even in her PJ's she is still a bombshell


----------



## Mathias (Dec 17, 2011)

She's always so creative!


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 17, 2011)

He appriciates creativity


----------



## BBWbonnie (Dec 17, 2011)

:wubu:She looks BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Dec 18, 2011)

I like how she has jumped in here at Dims.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Dec 18, 2011)

OneWickedAngel said:


> I like how she has jumped in here at Dims.



I like her dom Christmas pic...it makes me picture her in a fabulous red sleigh with reigns and whip driving a team of 9 subs through the snow.


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 18, 2011)

She has the most amazing blue eyes, fantastic taste in Lingerie and is simply amazing


----------



## Linda (Dec 18, 2011)

She has an amazing smile


----------



## Mathias (Dec 20, 2011)

She's awesome!


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 21, 2011)

Has a fantastic attitude to life and is a remarkable young man


----------



## Mathias (Dec 21, 2011)

I like that she'll take time to talk to me.


----------



## mimosa (Dec 21, 2011)

He posted a very cute photo of himself. :wubu:


----------



## Mathias (Dec 21, 2011)

Aw... :blush: She always makes me smile.


----------



## Aust99 (Dec 21, 2011)

His Christmas spirit...  He is a charming young man.


----------



## mz_puss (Dec 21, 2011)

I like her pretty smiley happy face


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 21, 2011)

She spoilt me rotten for chrissy  and I even got a phone call how lucky am I yep you can all be jelous now


----------



## Aust99 (Dec 21, 2011)

Her enthusiasm for craft and her creativeness.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Dec 21, 2011)

Have you seen her latest pic posted? GOR-GE-OUS!


----------



## Mathias (Dec 21, 2011)

She repped me recently! :happy:


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Dec 21, 2011)

;3 His awesome ability to write papers, ROFL! 

Seriously though, he's hilarious and _such_ a sweety.


----------



## snuggletiger (Dec 21, 2011)

she always makes me chuckle.


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 21, 2011)

he still has the best username on dims!!


----------



## mz_puss (Dec 21, 2011)

She blings my panties !


----------



## Mathias (Dec 21, 2011)

One of the nicest people on here, and so welcoming to everyone!


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 21, 2011)

there is so many wonderful things to say about matty (still waiting for a video of him singing though)


----------



## AuntHen (Dec 21, 2011)

her amazing way to push through life and keep a positive outlook


----------



## mimosa (Dec 21, 2011)

She is very beautiful. :bow:


----------



## Mathias (Dec 21, 2011)

Another super nice person!


----------



## BBWbonnie (Dec 21, 2011)

Lovely smile!


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Dec 21, 2011)

Jumped right on in the Dims pool and has made the most lovely splash!


----------



## MzDeeZyre (Dec 21, 2011)

She's Oh So Tempting..... RAWR!!:wubu:


----------



## Aust99 (Dec 21, 2011)

Nawww.. She is a very sweet and sexy lady!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Dec 21, 2011)

Aust99 said:


> Nawww.. She is a very sweet and sexy lady!



Are we talking likes of the corporeal variety, or of a general flavor, because I have extended lists on both subjects.


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 21, 2011)

Like the signature ... also still _*Mr. Amazing*_.....


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 21, 2011)

Tony is and remains one of my first and most favourite dim's people


----------



## Mathias (Dec 22, 2011)

She's one of my favorite people here too!


----------



## bmann0413 (Dec 22, 2011)

He's awesome. That's all that matters.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Dec 22, 2011)

I heart his new, jollier Santa hat pic.


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 22, 2011)

She gave me a book that I super wanted and it is brand new and smells like a new book  plus she truly is a very very lovely lady


----------



## WVMountainrear (Dec 22, 2011)

She is a DARLING...beautiful, insightful, creative...


----------



## rellis10 (Dec 22, 2011)

Gives AMAZING advice with a huge sincere heart and mind.


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 22, 2011)

Is definately overcomming his shyness especially if that last pic he posted is anything to go by


----------



## rellis10 (Dec 22, 2011)

She's a very kind-natured and resilient person


----------



## penguin (Dec 22, 2011)

He's adorable.


----------



## Mathias (Dec 22, 2011)

She makes me laugh! :happy:


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 22, 2011)

He always has such a huge smile you can not help but smile when you see his pics


----------



## rellis10 (Dec 22, 2011)

I've found it hard getting into the christmas spirit (yes, even despite my festive picture  ) but every time i see Amandaclaus pop up it makes me just that bit more excited


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Dec 22, 2011)

He knows tinsel can look good on more than trees


----------



## mimosa (Dec 22, 2011)

Her Christmas photo was .....woo-hoo, mama!:smitten:


----------



## rellis10 (Dec 22, 2011)

OneWickedAngel said:


> He knows tinsel can look good on more than trees



And she must know that EVERYTHING looks good on her... though preferably not too much of it at once :smitten: 

Too slow... Mimosa: always happy and full of optimism, and it always shows in her radiant beauty


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 23, 2011)

Rick gives the most amazing and accurate compliments


----------



## Mathias (Dec 23, 2011)

She's always so encouraging!


----------



## mimosa (Dec 23, 2011)

rellis10 said:


> Too slow... Mimosa: always happy and full of optimism, and it always shows in her radiant beauty


:wubu: awww...thanks, handsome. :kiss2:


Mathias said:


> She's always so encouraging!


He knows how to treat a lady. :batting:


----------



## rellis10 (Dec 23, 2011)

She has so much grace and elegance in her pictures


----------



## Aust99 (Dec 24, 2011)

Sexy and brave!


----------



## Mishty (Dec 24, 2011)

Her hair, her accent, her hair, her sweet nature,her hair and her awesome damn hair! :smitten:


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 24, 2011)

Her personality, her undiluted sexyness, her sheer genious and ginormous heart!


----------



## Wolfie83 (Dec 24, 2011)

spiritangel said:


> Her personality, her undiluted sexyness, her sheer genious and ginormous heart!



likes her cute smile, and curves, sexy looks & compassionate outlook on life


----------



## Aust99 (Dec 24, 2011)

Her Christmas spirit!


----------



## rellis10 (Dec 24, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous, she has amazing hair... not to mention it's actually Christmas where she is!


----------



## Mathias (Dec 24, 2011)

Always a gentlemen!


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Dec 24, 2011)

such a fabulous personality to go with that fabulous smile


----------



## LeoGibson (Dec 24, 2011)

She lives freely and wholeheartedly. I'd hazard a guess that she loves that way too.


----------



## mz_puss (Dec 24, 2011)

He likes cowboys


----------



## MzDeeZyre (Dec 24, 2011)

She's a BigCutie!


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 24, 2011)

Another cutie :wubu: :wubu: with amazing cooking skills


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Dec 24, 2011)

One the reasons why I &#9829; New York. :wubu:


----------



## TwilightStarr (Dec 25, 2011)

She has a beautiful smile and lives in New York, those are both awesome things!


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 25, 2011)

she radiates like a star


----------



## LeoGibson (Dec 25, 2011)

She's very crafty, and she stole all my guitar picks in another thread.


----------



## littlefairywren (Dec 25, 2011)

My favourite Birdie lady lives in Texas.


----------



## Aust99 (Dec 25, 2011)

Kimberly is SUCH a SWEETHEART!!!!! And I love that she is in love with her Man!!!


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 25, 2011)

Aust is so stunning inside and out if Iwas a man there is no way I would leave her single!!


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 25, 2011)

Santa's workshop is lucky to have such a smart,sexy and sweet gorgeous lady.... :wubu: :wubu: :wubu:


----------



## willowmoon (Dec 25, 2011)

Fellow NY Giants fan who has got to be absolutely thrilled with how yesterday's game turned out against the Jets ....


----------



## Aust99 (Dec 25, 2011)

Nawww.... Lovely guy!!! Sweetheart!


----------



## mimosa (Dec 25, 2011)

Beautiful :bow:


----------



## LeoGibson (Dec 25, 2011)

She has a warm and caring heart that radiates love in her posts!!


----------



## jayduhgr8 (Dec 25, 2011)

anyone who is into guitars and can play is alright by me.


----------



## rellis10 (Dec 25, 2011)

As he said, anyone who loves a good guitar (and 80's rock) is fine by me. Plus he's from Reno, a place I used as the home of one of my favorite story characters


----------



## mimosa (Dec 25, 2011)

LeoGibson said:


> She has a warm and caring heart that radiates love in her posts!!


 Aww thanks, sweetie. :happy: Hugs. 



rellis10 said:


> As he said, anyone who loves a good guitar (and 80's rock) is fine by me. Plus he's from Reno, a place I used as the home of one of my favorite story characters



Nice eyes, smart, poetic....there is so much to like about this gentleman. :happy:


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 25, 2011)

Mimosa is smoking hot, with unwavering faith and a big heart


----------



## bmann0413 (Dec 26, 2011)

She's totally gorgeous.


----------



## Mathias (Dec 26, 2011)

A fan of cartoons and Nintendo!


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Dec 26, 2011)

His adorable pooch in his profile picture.


----------



## Aust99 (Dec 26, 2011)

My fav New York Lady!!!

















:kiss2:


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 26, 2011)

Aust has the most amazing fashion sense


and she has just hit her 2001'st post congrats


----------



## rellis10 (Dec 26, 2011)

She gave me the best card I got this christmas! Nothing says merry christmas quite like a card individually crafted with care


----------



## AuntHen (Dec 26, 2011)

He is clever, handsome and has an awesome accent! 

Oh! And gives awesome compliments.


----------



## jayduhgr8 (Dec 26, 2011)

I like her signature.


----------



## littlefairywren (Dec 26, 2011)

He's just jumped right on in! Excellent


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 26, 2011)

she has such a lovely gentle spirit.


----------



## Mathias (Dec 27, 2011)

There's a kind word in almost everything she posts!


----------



## Linda (Dec 27, 2011)

He makes me laugh and he pokes rather nicely.


----------



## Dromond (Dec 27, 2011)

She is funny, wise, and ADORABLE!!!


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Dec 27, 2011)

So wise he knows whether I've been good or bad _or worse_.


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 27, 2011)

she always manages to crack me up. Has an amazing energy and one day we are so going to hang out and have a blast


----------



## Mathias (Dec 27, 2011)

She really cheers me up whenever I'm having a rough time of it.


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 27, 2011)

aww Matty gave me the best compliment about his Christmas Card

and he also has great taste in so many things including DS's


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Dec 27, 2011)

She's kind, crafty, and many other things I wish I was.


----------



## Aust99 (Dec 27, 2011)

She's gorgeous and has amazing eyes!!!


----------



## AuntHen (Dec 27, 2011)

she is awesome in every way possible


----------



## Aust99 (Dec 27, 2011)

Nawww. I love everything about her... And I love that she is in love!!!!


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 27, 2011)

she simply radiates beuaty from the inside out


----------



## Mathias (Dec 28, 2011)

She's so nice to talk to!


----------



## willowmoon (Dec 28, 2011)

He's a fellow Nintendo fan!


----------



## Sweetie (Dec 28, 2011)

His sense of humor. He made me laugh today, and I REALLY NEEDED IT!


----------



## Aust99 (Dec 28, 2011)

Putting herself out there now that she's a single lady.... And her recent pic was lovely!


----------



## LeoGibson (Dec 28, 2011)

She's from Australia, some place I have always wanted to visit, and the Aussie accent is one of my favorites.


----------



## Linda (Dec 28, 2011)

He oozes sexy.


----------



## littlefairywren (Dec 28, 2011)

She has the loveliest and kindest heart of any stalkee I know. Well, I only know one


----------



## Mathias (Dec 28, 2011)

I saw her in my Tv!


----------



## Miskatonic (Dec 28, 2011)

He has taste in kart-mounted assault weapons


----------



## WVMountainrear (Dec 28, 2011)

Oops, just got beat...

For Mathias: I love the new avatar and tag line...first place problems indeed. 

For Miskatonic: I'm happy to see him back at Dims! I remember him from when he showed up earlier in the year not long after I did...seems like a cool guy.


----------



## rellis10 (Dec 28, 2011)

She gives great advice, advice that helped me a lot when I needed it


----------



## Miskatonic (Dec 28, 2011)

lovelylady78 said:


> Oops, just got beat...
> 
> For Mathias: I love the new avatar and tag line...first place problems indeed.
> 
> For Miskatonic: I'm happy to see him back at Dims! I remember him from when he showed up earlier in the year not long after I did...seems like a cool guy.



Thanks, I am a cool guy. 

And for you, well, I'm a sucker for blue eyes


----------



## WVMountainrear (Dec 28, 2011)

rellis10 said:


> She gives great advice, advice that helped me a lot when I needed it





Miskatonic said:


> Thanks, I am a cool guy.
> 
> And for you, well, I'm a sucker for blue eyes



Another double post!

rellis10: I really think Rick and I are kindred spirits. 

And, thank you, Miskatonic. I like that you've given us another opportunity to find out how cool you are.


----------



## rellis10 (Dec 28, 2011)

lovelylady78 said:


> Another double post!
> 
> rellis10: I really think Rick and I are kindred spirits.



She's a truly special person, and it makes me smile when she's happy... which is a lot recently


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 28, 2011)

I love how appreciative he is of his Christmas card from me, his compliments made me smile


----------



## Mathias (Dec 29, 2011)

Her Christmas card is so well done! I wish I was as artistic as she is.


----------



## LeoGibson (Dec 29, 2011)

Linda said:


> He oozes sexy.


Should I put a creme or lotion on that? Do I need penicillin to clear it up? 
Thanks, for the thought. 


Mathias said:


> Her Christmas card is so well done! I wish I was as artistic as she is.


He's a gamer, not afraid to take a stand and defend it, and strikes me as someone who is a loyal friend to have.


----------



## Aust99 (Dec 29, 2011)

What a hunk!!!


----------



## willowmoon (Dec 29, 2011)

Her beauty, both inner & outer -- truly one of the nicest people on Dims!


----------



## rellis10 (Dec 29, 2011)

He's just a great guy, always intelligent, witty and charming.


----------



## mimosa (Dec 29, 2011)

A kind gentleman.


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Dec 29, 2011)

mimosa said:


> A kind gentleman.



She's a genuine sweetheart and I'm proud to call her my friend


----------



## rellis10 (Dec 29, 2011)

She's another sweetheart, I've never seen her any less than happy and friendly. Very glad to have her back here after a short absence


----------



## Mathias (Dec 30, 2011)

He's a really good guy whom I've never seen get angry!


----------



## mz_puss (Dec 30, 2011)

his is super cute, as in he has a super power, cuteness !


----------



## WVMountainrear (Dec 30, 2011)

She's sweet and lovely and the nicest wifey a girl could ask for...


----------



## rellis10 (Dec 30, 2011)

lovelylady78 said:


> She's sweet and lovely and the nicest wifey a girl could ask for...



A hopeless romantic after my own heart  She's a stunning person in every way.


----------



## danielson123 (Dec 30, 2011)

I don't think Rick can make more than 3 or 4 posts without me reading one and thinking to myself 'YES. EXACTLY.' We're on the same frequency.


----------



## Aust99 (Dec 30, 2011)

He is heavily into wrestling... Which I love as it reminds me of my childhood/ teen years when I watched it too... With my dad.


----------



## Mathias (Dec 30, 2011)

She's pretty!


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 30, 2011)

He loves nintendo games and so do I, he has a big heart, even bigger smile and He is still the King!!


----------



## rellis10 (Dec 30, 2011)

She's got a heart of pure gold


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 30, 2011)

he has the most wonderful english accent


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 30, 2011)

also has a lovely accent and easy on the eyes :wubu: :wubu: :wubu:


----------



## rellis10 (Dec 30, 2011)

A gentle giant of a man, always a true gentleman.


----------



## Mathias (Dec 30, 2011)

I like his accent!


----------



## rellis10 (Dec 31, 2011)

His confidence and unshakable smile


----------



## mz_puss (Dec 31, 2011)

I don't know him very well, but from what i have read, he is charming, sweet and a overall very lovely, wise chap


----------



## Sweetie (Dec 31, 2011)

Her intelligence. Not only is she beautiful, but she's smart.


----------



## Mathias (Dec 31, 2011)

Her Dims name!


----------



## bmann0413 (Dec 31, 2011)

The dude is home alone on New Year's Eve. He could throw a wild party right now!


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 31, 2011)

betting your itching to help him throw one bman

(why are you not all on tiny chat or some such??)

Bman has great ideas


----------



## bmann0413 (Dec 31, 2011)

She doesn't know I'm actually in a TinyChat right now. lol

For the time being anyways. Got a little get-together with the extended family I'm going to tonight. And yeah, I would TOTALLY help him throw a part that'll rock ultimate!


----------



## rellis10 (Dec 31, 2011)

He is very open and accepting of being single, and has a very positive attitude about it and the upcoming year.


----------



## bmann0413 (Dec 31, 2011)

rellis10 said:


> He is very open and accepting of being single, and has a very positive attitude about it and the upcoming year.



Eh, it was just a thought I had recently. Decided to make it a New Year's resolution.

Oh, and Rellis is awesome. 'Nuff said.


----------



## Mathias (Dec 31, 2011)

bmann0413 said:


> The dude is home alone on New Year's Eve. He could throw a wild party right now!



Could, but probably won't.

He likes Cartoons!


----------



## Sweetie (Jan 1, 2012)

I like his new avatar.


----------



## willowmoon (Jan 1, 2012)

Love her signature!


----------



## Sweetie (Jan 1, 2012)

Love his taste in music.


----------



## Aust99 (Jan 1, 2012)

Sweetie said:


> Love his taste in music.



She is very complimentary to people! &#128515;


----------



## willowmoon (Jan 1, 2012)

I like her new hair color -- looks really good!


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 1, 2012)

That he's back and contributing again!


----------



## Sweetie (Jan 1, 2012)

Her honesty.


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 2, 2012)

she is lovely and as sweet as "sugar or that stuff candy is made from"


----------



## Sweetie (Jan 2, 2012)

spiritangel said:


> she is lovely and as sweet as "sugar or that stuff candy is made from"



She truly has the "spirit" of an "angel"...and the smile.


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 2, 2012)

Sweetie said:


> She truly has the "spirit" of an "angel"...and the smile.



aww shucks ty

(just for those who did not get the quote its from Starship)



She just made me blush


----------



## rellis10 (Jan 2, 2012)

spiritangel said:


> aww shucks ty
> 
> (just for those who did not get the quote its from Starship)
> 
> ...



She's one of the biggest voices on these forums, in my opinion. It really wouldnt be the same without her and it's easy to forget she joined here just a couple of months before I did.


----------



## Aust99 (Jan 2, 2012)

He posts lovely pics!! And often! Love it about him.


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 2, 2012)

She has the most amazing hair I am always envious of how bouncy and beautiful it is


----------



## rockhound225 (Jan 2, 2012)

Though I know her not beyond the medium of this forum, she demonstrates a warmth and honesty that words fall to do justice in trying to encompass.


----------



## rellis10 (Jan 2, 2012)

rockhound225 said:


> Though I know her not beyond the medium of this forum, she demonstrates a warmth and honesty that words fall to do justice in trying to encompass.



He seems to be a very happy, thoughtful and sincere guy


----------



## Gingembre (Jan 2, 2012)

Seems to be a really nice guy who never has a bad word to say about anyone...and he's a yorkshireman, which is always a bonus!


----------



## AuntHen (Jan 2, 2012)

pretty fashionista


----------



## Mathias (Jan 2, 2012)

Her eyes!

Insert filler text here


----------



## Linda (Jan 2, 2012)

His brilliant smile.


----------



## mz_puss (Jan 2, 2012)

Her warm friendly face, and the fact she looks at least 10years younger than the age she posted on her page !


----------



## rellis10 (Jan 2, 2012)

mz_puss said:


> Her warm friendly face, and the fact she looks at least 10years younger than the age she posted on her page !



What's not to like? She's a woman of immense beauty, grace and confidence.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jan 2, 2012)

Always a gentlemen

(even when nekkid)


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 2, 2012)

Loving the new avatar!!!!


----------



## LeoGibson (Jan 2, 2012)

Her personality that comes through in her posts makes her someone I think would be a blast to hang out with. That and she has a cool hamster avatar!!


----------



## tonynyc (Jan 3, 2012)

judging from his avater and profile pic- would enjoy a good western


----------



## Aust99 (Jan 3, 2012)

He is part of a cute couple!!!!! And just lovely!!!!


----------



## mimosa (Jan 3, 2012)

Have you heard her accent? So sexy! :smitten:


----------



## mz_puss (Jan 3, 2012)

there are to many things to list about the sexy senorita, so ill simply say she is a good person, inside and out she shines.


----------



## mimosa (Jan 3, 2012)

I could brag about this lady all day! Gorgeous and sweet as honey. I am hoping to cash in my cuddle coupon. Her boyfriend gave me the green light.:smitten:


----------



## Mathias (Jan 3, 2012)

She's so sweet and super nice!


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 3, 2012)

Matty is so respectful of those around him and he has such lovely manners


----------



## nikola090 (Jan 3, 2012)

I like that she has so many messages here (over 6000) and hope one day to reach this level!


----------



## rellis10 (Jan 3, 2012)

nikola090 said:


> I like that she has so many messages here (over 6000) and hope one day to reach this level!



He clearly isn't afraid of aiming high, and hopefully that means we'll see a lot more of him


----------



## willowmoon (Jan 3, 2012)

I like the "tuh-maw-tow" part on his avatar. I used to say it like that for the longest time after I moved from the U.K. to the States. Every once in a while, I'll trip up and say it like that. Kinda like when I spell "color" as "colour", it just happens. 

Plus he's an all-around great guy, as everyone knows.


----------



## mimosa (Jan 3, 2012)

This gentleman enjoys listening to Duran Duran. I like that because it brings back happy childhood memories of my sister playing their music. :happy:


----------



## rellis10 (Jan 3, 2012)

A fantastic lady who, even though she was clearly confident when I first arrived here, has continued to grow as a person and come out of her shell even more.


----------



## Sweetie (Jan 3, 2012)

He is a very kind person. I like him.


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 3, 2012)

She is wonderful at giving compliments and helping this thread keep ticking along


----------



## Mathias (Jan 3, 2012)

She made me blush with that last comment she made about me!


----------



## rellis10 (Jan 3, 2012)

A truly remarkable gentleman, full of kind words


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 4, 2012)

a very eloquent gentleman full of many words


----------



## Mathias (Jan 4, 2012)

A very artistic woman!


----------



## Aust99 (Jan 5, 2012)

A big part of this community!!!


----------



## willowmoon (Jan 5, 2012)

What's NOT to like about Natalie? C'mon now!


----------



## Linda (Jan 5, 2012)

He always has that very sexy smoldering look.


----------



## one2one (Jan 5, 2012)

She's very kind, and her new FB photo was awesome.


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 5, 2012)

I love her tag lines and wonderful energy


----------



## Sweetie (Jan 5, 2012)

I like her smile...very genuine.


----------



## littlefairywren (Jan 5, 2012)

As her username suggests...she is very sweet


----------



## Mathias (Jan 6, 2012)

She's nice and likes kitties!


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 6, 2012)

Matty has a lot of patience and he is such a hard worker


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jan 6, 2012)

She is so talented with her crafting projects.


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 6, 2012)

Absolutely love love love her new avatar pic


----------



## Aust99 (Jan 6, 2012)

She doesn't give up... Remember to try and try again!


----------



## mimosa (Jan 6, 2012)

Her hair looks amazing! :bow:


----------



## willowmoon (Jan 6, 2012)

Love her title of "Fluffy Goodness" !!


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Jan 6, 2012)

He has a cute tushie


----------



## Mathias (Jan 6, 2012)

Glad to see her posting again!


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 6, 2012)

Keeps his chin up inspite of silly people around him


----------



## rellis10 (Jan 6, 2012)

Supportive and upbeat, always there with an open heart and mind.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 6, 2012)

He knows how to wear tinsel better than me. WORK IT RICK!!!!!


----------



## tonynyc (Jan 7, 2012)

Gorgeous and Classy-


----------



## LeoGibson (Jan 7, 2012)

He's into weightlifting and he lives in one of my favorite cities in the U.S.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 7, 2012)

*what's NOT TO LIKE about this sexy MAN* :wubu:


----------



## rellis10 (Jan 7, 2012)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *what's NOT TO LIKE about this sexy MAN* :wubu:



I love how she expresses herself, always colourful and enthusiastic. And she got to meet OWA, I'm so jealous!


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 7, 2012)

She is a fellow angel

stupid slow net

He is wonderful with his words and gives amazingly wonderful compliments


----------



## mimosa (Jan 7, 2012)

spiritangel said:


> She is a fellow angel
> 
> stupid slow net
> 
> He is wonderful with his words and gives amazingly wonderful compliments



She's a true artist.


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 7, 2012)

She is a wonderful loving mother and an amazing cook


----------



## Mathias (Jan 7, 2012)

A wonderful friend.


----------



## kaylaisamachine (Jan 9, 2012)

That he loves Zelda and probably plenty of other video games like myself.


----------



## willowmoon (Jan 9, 2012)

Coolest username out there and is a bit of a gamer as well.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jan 9, 2012)

he's back to posting with a vengeance!


----------



## willowmoon (Jan 9, 2012)

Hahaha, but she posts better pictures!


----------



## danielson123 (Jan 9, 2012)

I like that saying. Dilate your mind.


----------



## metabliss (Jan 9, 2012)

Looks classy in all black!


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 9, 2012)

She is new to the boards welcome


----------



## Mathias (Jan 9, 2012)

She's always crafty!


----------



## bmann0413 (Jan 9, 2012)

He's the new wielder of the Triforce of Courage.


----------



## danielson123 (Jan 9, 2012)

He's been taking some awesome pictures lately.


----------



## rellis10 (Jan 9, 2012)

He's a truly great guy and I feel like we could have a great time hanging out together if our paths ever crossed


----------



## metabliss (Jan 9, 2012)

^This guy is an Aquarius just like me so he must be awesome


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 9, 2012)

looks a bit like claudia christian in her profile pic

and has dived into my favourite dims thread with gusto


----------



## kaylaisamachine (Jan 9, 2012)

She is so caring about everyone! A great woman to talk to for advice and has a lot of positivity to offer to anyone who needs it.


----------



## danielson123 (Jan 9, 2012)

She has one of the nicest smiles I've ever seen!


----------



## kaylaisamachine (Jan 10, 2012)

He is one of the most sincere, down to earth people I've ever talked to. He has a heart of gold.


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 10, 2012)

She is lovely, pure sunshine on a cloudy day


----------



## Mathias (Jan 10, 2012)

She's always, always so nice to everyone!


----------



## danielson123 (Jan 10, 2012)

That he is in possession of THE BEST piece of the Triforce.


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 10, 2012)

he has a great sense of humour and I always see mr miagi when I see his name


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jan 11, 2012)

Her blog posts make me think and smile with their honesty.


----------



## rellis10 (Jan 11, 2012)

A truly strong willed woman with a golden heart.


----------



## danielson123 (Jan 11, 2012)

An intelligent, kindhearted, possibly jolly chap that deserves employment.


----------



## rellis10 (Jan 11, 2012)

danielson123 said:


> An intelligent, kindhearted, possibly jolly chap that deserves employment.



Maybe it's the need of sleep, but he just made laugh with the jolly comment... does that ACTUALLY make me jolly? 

He's intelligent and much more kindhearted than me too, who regularly makes me laugh with his posts


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Jan 11, 2012)

He's man enough to admit he drinks girly drinks.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 11, 2012)

Hey a real pic! Nice!!!!


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 11, 2012)

I love her new avatar pic


----------



## Mathias (Jan 11, 2012)

I don't think I've ever seen her be negative towards anyone here!


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Jan 11, 2012)

CastingPearls said:


> Hey a real pic! Nice!!!!



I had one in my profile, but I look like Diana IRL, I swear! Dark hair, blue eyes. I just lack that Amazonian height thing


----------



## Aust99 (Jan 12, 2012)

She is funny!!! And I like reading about all her menz!


----------



## Mishty (Jan 12, 2012)

Ummmm er'thang


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jan 12, 2012)

easily conned -er- charmed into giving up the cookie


----------



## littlefairywren (Jan 12, 2012)

She has very good taste in music. Thank you, lovely lady.


----------



## TwilightStarr (Jan 12, 2012)

She lives in Australia, what's not to love about that! I want to go there someday!


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 12, 2012)

she loves australians  which makes me happy


----------



## Mishty (Jan 12, 2012)

She's one of the most thoughtful people *ever*. :wubu:


----------



## bmann0413 (Jan 12, 2012)

She's totally sweet, but equally feisty. :smitten:


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 12, 2012)

he is the originator of this thread  best thread ever!!!


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 13, 2012)

A loyal and crafty friend.


----------



## Mishty (Jan 13, 2012)

At's MUH girl. :wubu:


----------



## Mathias (Jan 13, 2012)

She makes me laugh!


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 13, 2012)

he has the triforce of courage and he is not afraid to use it!!


----------



## willowmoon (Jan 13, 2012)

She is always nice and is an online seller as well!


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 13, 2012)

He has the most epic retro games knowledge and the keys to candy land


----------



## rellis10 (Jan 13, 2012)

She makes beautiful things that are an outward reflection of her beautiful mind.


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 13, 2012)

He is easy~going and friendly,seems like an easy person to get along with.


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 13, 2012)

he is weird and ecclectic (and I mean that in the best possible way)


----------



## Mathias (Jan 13, 2012)

Friendly and very welcoming to new people!


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Jan 13, 2012)

He also wonders if spending $300 on textbooks is a good idea.


----------



## Mathias (Jan 13, 2012)

Yeah I'm not doing that. 


Nice new avatar!


----------



## LinathSuru (Jan 13, 2012)

While we're complimenting avatars, I love yours.  Brings back some seriously good memories of hours spent playing those games.


----------



## littlefairywren (Jan 13, 2012)

She's a Taurus, and I love me one of those.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 13, 2012)

You love more than one of them!!!!! LOL

I love her loyalty!


----------



## Mathias (Jan 13, 2012)

Her determination and perseverance.


----------



## willowmoon (Jan 14, 2012)

He has an awesome avatar ... which makes me wonder if he owns more Zelda games than I do!


----------



## rellis10 (Jan 14, 2012)

He's a cool guy all around and I bow to his knowlege of bad films and retro gaming


----------



## Aust99 (Jan 14, 2012)

His persistence!


----------



## rellis10 (Jan 14, 2012)

Aust99 said:


> His persistence!



Her enthusiasm! 

Ok... her enthusiasm, her radiant beauty and her australian-ness


----------



## BBWbonnie (Jan 15, 2012)

That his so nice and cute and recently has an amazing new shirt!

(Saw the pic on ff )


----------



## bmann0413 (Jan 15, 2012)

She's adorable.


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 15, 2012)

he has epic games knoweledge and an awesome smile


----------



## mel (Jan 15, 2012)

spiritangel said:


> he has epic games knoweledge and an awesome smile



her cute smiley face


----------



## bmann0413 (Jan 15, 2012)

She's a really sweet lady.


----------



## mimosa (Jan 15, 2012)

bmann0413 said:


> She's a really sweet lady.



He is wonderful to play games with. He is an awesome neighbor in my Sims Social game.


----------



## Twilley (Jan 15, 2012)

mimosa said:


> He is wonderful to play games with. He is an awesome neighbor in my Sims Social game.



she's such a sweet and caring lady, not to mention a looker~


----------



## mimosa (Jan 15, 2012)

Aww thanks! 


His nerdy ways are .....woo hoo!:smitten:


----------



## Mathias (Jan 15, 2012)

I like the dignified look he has in his avatar!


----------



## tonynyc (Jan 15, 2012)

fellow sports fan and always has that great smile in his photos....


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jan 15, 2012)

Makes me smile whenever I see he has posted.


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Jan 15, 2012)

She's fierce and hot.


----------



## mimosa (Jan 15, 2012)

Mathias said:


> I like the dignified look he has in his avatar!


I beat you! Mahahahaha. 


Diana_Prince245 said:


> She's fierce and hot.


Beautiful avatar photo.


----------



## Mathias (Jan 15, 2012)

Ahh! Slow internet connection!  She's such a genuinely nice person.


----------



## rellis10 (Jan 15, 2012)

Zelda references, cute dogs and smiles that can't help but lift your mood


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 15, 2012)

His persistance in the face of adversity


----------



## Mathias (Jan 15, 2012)

She still holds her head up high even when things don't go her way.


----------



## mimosa (Jan 15, 2012)

Mathias said:


> She still holds her head up high even when things don't go her way.



He always says I'm nice. Mahahahahah! *evil laugh*

The man loves his dog. I think it's sweet.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 15, 2012)

Her boobies in her avatar look like a heart. Perfect for Valentine's Day!


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jan 15, 2012)

CastingPearls said:


> Her boobies in her avatar look like a heart. Perfect for Valentine's Day!



She has a big heart and is an excellent writer


----------



## penguin (Jan 15, 2012)

He nerdgasms so cutely.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jan 16, 2012)

Her perv mode is just like mine


----------



## Dromond (Jan 16, 2012)

She posted a new pic! Hooray!


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 16, 2012)

no matter how far life gets him down he still manages to keep going!!


----------



## Mathias (Jan 16, 2012)

She's always positive!


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jan 16, 2012)

He's a (tri)force to be reckoned with!


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 16, 2012)

She's a great writer, blogger, poet, person, hottie, etc. etc. etc.


----------



## Dromond (Jan 16, 2012)

She's my friend.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Jan 16, 2012)

He's actually a big softie.


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 16, 2012)

hes my friend


----------



## Mathias (Jan 16, 2012)

Everything!


----------



## Linda (Jan 16, 2012)

His brilliant smile and killer personality!


----------



## Mathias (Jan 16, 2012)

She has a nice smile as well!


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 16, 2012)

Matty is fun, brilliant and a great friend


(and Lovelylady is so wonderful, and patient, and sexy as hell)


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Jan 16, 2012)

She has been through a lot, and still manages to smile. ((hugs for you))


----------



## one2one (Jan 17, 2012)

Luv her username!


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 17, 2012)

has fantastic use of language


----------



## Mathias (Jan 18, 2012)

Pretty, kind, and always creative!


----------



## rellis10 (Jan 18, 2012)

Mature and wise beyond his years


----------



## Gingembre (Jan 18, 2012)

A fan of checked clothing.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jan 18, 2012)

Lovely, simply lovely - inside and out.


----------



## littlefairywren (Jan 18, 2012)

She's a skilled writer that often touches my heart.


----------



## metabliss (Jan 18, 2012)

Is adorable in her avatar!


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Jan 18, 2012)

She's jumped in with both feet.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 18, 2012)

Her location tastes good baked with cheese and bacon bits.


----------



## littlefairywren (Jan 18, 2012)

She is beautiful, both inside and out. A very dear friend :wubu:


----------



## mz_puss (Jan 18, 2012)

she is ridiculously cute and adorable


----------



## WVMountainrear (Jan 18, 2012)

She's been nothing but incredbily sweet to me. :happy:


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 18, 2012)

We both know a dick when we see one.


----------



## penguin (Jan 18, 2012)

She'd make Chuck Norris wet himself and run away crying.


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 19, 2012)

She embraces her nerdom, and also posts really awesome stuff on fb oh and did I mention she has the most delightful daughter


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jan 19, 2012)

Reminds me that I can call someone _crafty_ and mean it in a good way again.


----------



## Aust99 (Jan 19, 2012)

Was looking through adipositivity today... She has so many beautiful photos on there!


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 19, 2012)

She has amazing style and grace, I truly have no idea how she is single


----------



## WVMountainrear (Jan 19, 2012)

She's generous with her gifts and has been a wonderful support to me even without me having to ask.


----------



## Dromond (Jan 19, 2012)

She won Jackie's heart.


----------



## rellis10 (Jan 19, 2012)

He just has undeniable class


----------



## kristineirl (Jan 19, 2012)

i really like how his confidence really shines through in his photos :3


----------



## Takeshi (Jan 19, 2012)

Would give her a big hug, and plenty of Crunchy Shrimp rolls. lol


----------



## rellis10 (Jan 19, 2012)

Takeshi said:


> Would give her a big hug, and plenty of Crunchy Shrimp rolls. lol



He posted his first video on the Dims Youtube Site!


----------



## penguin (Jan 19, 2012)

His love of checked shirts is adorable.


----------



## Mishty (Jan 19, 2012)

Her hair,her attitude,her daughter, and her smart assery.


----------



## mimosa (Jan 19, 2012)

Sexy and intelligent:bow:


----------



## Mathias (Jan 19, 2012)

She's adorable!


----------



## Mishty (Jan 19, 2012)

Zeeeeeeeeeelda!! :d


----------



## WVMountainrear (Jan 19, 2012)

She rocks her Super Girl underthings...and everything else she wears, does, says, thinks, writes, etc., etc., etc. I heart her.


----------



## littlefairywren (Jan 19, 2012)

She is incredibly kind and sweet.


----------



## tonynyc (Jan 19, 2012)

Appreciates (((HUGS)))


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 19, 2012)

He crackles with positive energy!


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jan 19, 2012)

Between the ever changing avatars and vicious musical tastes, he's deathly cool.


----------



## Mishty (Jan 19, 2012)

She makes black leather look sweet. :happy:


----------



## LovelyLiz (Jan 19, 2012)

She knows how to let loose and have a rockin' good time, as evidenced by many, many photos.


----------



## littlefairywren (Jan 19, 2012)

I just want to stuff her in my handbag!! She's lovely!


----------



## LovelyLiz (Jan 19, 2012)

I like her cute pixie haircut, and the seductive way she poses in photos with her hand by her mouth.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 19, 2012)

She often has a perspective that makes me rethink my own stand, or at least appreciate a different take on something.


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Jan 19, 2012)

She's beautiful, and makes people think.


----------



## Mathias (Jan 19, 2012)

I like her signature!


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 19, 2012)

He is such an amazing young man he gives me hope for the future. If only more young people were like matty


----------



## Mishty (Jan 19, 2012)

Sees the good in everyone, even when we aren't shining she's there to sing our praises, and it's real encouragement and caring behind it. 
_
You are amazing Angel._ 

:bow:


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 19, 2012)

Mishty said:


> Sees the good in everyone, even when we aren't shining she's there to sing our praises, and it's real encouragement and caring behind it.
> _
> You are amazing Angel._
> 
> :bow:



aww you just made me tear up.


You are so amazing, and I think one of the few women I would so turn lesbian for or at least bi.


----------



## mz_puss (Jan 20, 2012)

Her big fat sexy wobbly round............................. craft skills


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 20, 2012)

Her sexy beautiful breasts that make my mouth water

her wonderful artistic abilities

and her killer wardrobe


----------



## penguin (Jan 21, 2012)

She's very, very sweet, encouraging and loving.


----------



## willowmoon (Jan 21, 2012)

I like that she speaks her mind, which is a very positive trait!


----------



## rellis10 (Jan 21, 2012)

He's always been a polite, eloquent and charming gentleman


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 22, 2012)

He is a great guy, who is passionate about his wrestling and his writing and even found a way to combine them both


----------



## Mathias (Jan 22, 2012)

She puts such care into her crafts and is passionate about them!


----------



## Aust99 (Jan 23, 2012)

Speaks his mind!


----------



## snuggletiger (Jan 23, 2012)

she's a friendly person


----------



## Linda (Jan 23, 2012)

He makes me smile all the time!!!


----------



## WVMountainrear (Jan 23, 2012)

Her general awesomeness


----------



## penguin (Jan 23, 2012)

She's gorgeous, funny and intelligent, with a great lingerie collection. I do believe she's what you call "hot stuff."


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 23, 2012)

Her sense of humor


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jan 23, 2012)

She can be off for days and yet always returns with the perfect "peen" jokes/snark for the well deserving.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 23, 2012)

She's one of the most fantastic people in the whole wide intranets! <3


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 23, 2012)

Amazing eyes and amazing person and a fellow fairy whats not to like


----------



## Twilley (Jan 23, 2012)

She's so creative, not to mention adorable


----------



## WVMountainrear (Jan 23, 2012)

One word: pancakes.


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 23, 2012)

Her chrissy pressie is still giving (Ie I am still reading it big book)

and she is sooo wonderfully lovely and beautiful. Plus she has excellent taste in friends


----------



## bmann0413 (Jan 23, 2012)

Her personality is warm.


----------



## sweetfrancaise (Jan 24, 2012)

He has a great sense of humor, and fun tumblr feed!


----------



## Twilley (Jan 24, 2012)

She enjoys the Shatner, can't go wrong there


----------



## willowmoon (Jan 24, 2012)

His avatar pic reminds me of J.J. Abrams and that's pretty damn cool.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jan 24, 2012)

Fellow Giants fan!


----------



## Dromond (Jan 24, 2012)

She motivates me to make it back to New York City someday.


----------



## rellis10 (Jan 24, 2012)

He says exactly what he means, eloquently and always with respect.


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Jan 24, 2012)

love his accent


----------



## WVMountainrear (Jan 24, 2012)

We obviously share a fondness of The Big Bang Theory.


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Jan 24, 2012)

Oh yes! As well as being hopeless romantics! 

She has such pretty eyes...to go along with the rest of her beautiful self. I'm jealous.


----------



## mimosa (Jan 24, 2012)

She's beautiful, smart, funny, cute, fun and she loves Friends. :bow:


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 24, 2012)

her fluffy goodness, her unwavering faith, her friendship and support


----------



## Dromond (Jan 24, 2012)

Her inner beauty, her outer beauty, her creativity... I could go on.


----------



## mimosa (Jan 25, 2012)

Smart, kind, friendly, funny..:bow:


----------



## Mathias (Jan 25, 2012)

Her kind and fun personality.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Jan 25, 2012)

He's always been kind to me.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 25, 2012)

Her boobs.

Okay EVERYTHING but tonight it's an inside joke.


----------



## mimosa (Jan 25, 2012)

Casting Pearls is funny as hell, beautiful and compassionate. I love her!


----------



## LovelyLiz (Jan 25, 2012)

She has a lovely heart and cares about people's well-being beyond the surface and easy answers.


----------



## penguin (Jan 25, 2012)

She's an inspiration. I enjoy reading her posts and have learnt so much through them.


----------



## Mathias (Jan 25, 2012)

She's from Australia and is a sci fi fan!


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 25, 2012)

The more I learn about Matty the more I admire and respect him. He is also a great friend.


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Jan 25, 2012)

She's super sweet and I enjoy reading her posts


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 25, 2012)

She has awesome taste in telivision shows

Is wonderful and sweet and I love that she is back


----------



## Twilley (Jan 25, 2012)

She has such a sweet smile


----------



## kaylaisamachine (Jan 25, 2012)

He is super friendly.


----------



## Dromond (Jan 25, 2012)

She's just so doggone cute.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Jan 25, 2012)

I like that he has a space for rent in his signature line. I'm considering it.


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 25, 2012)

her Christmas pressie is the gift that keeps on giving (I just used the box it came in to sort out all my craft glues and mediums)

she is wonderfully generous, Infinately loveable and totally wonderful in every way


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 25, 2012)

Oooh!! Love her new avatar pic!


----------



## Mathias (Jan 25, 2012)

I like the picture in her signature!


----------



## bmann0413 (Jan 25, 2012)

He's seen the Crazy Kirby Fight flashes. FINALLY. lol


----------



## Mathias (Jan 25, 2012)

He's waiting on Super Mario Bros Z Episode 9 just like I am. Still. lol


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 25, 2012)

Everything new I learn about him makes me like him more


----------



## Mathias (Jan 26, 2012)

Aww, you're so sweet! I like her new avatar!


----------



## rellis10 (Jan 30, 2012)

Mathias said:


> Aww, you're so sweet! I like her new avatar!



4 days without answer! I won't let this be!

As his avatar hints, he is a courageous young man with a great attitude toward life.


----------



## Mishty (Jan 30, 2012)

He looks sexy as hell nekkid


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jan 30, 2012)

I get misty looking at her nekkid post. :blush:


----------



## rellis10 (Jan 30, 2012)

OneWickedAngel said:


> I get misty looking at her nekkid post. :blush:



I can say exactly the same thing  :blush:


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 30, 2012)

thanks to his nakey posts I can never look at a beanbag the same way again


----------



## Mathias (Jan 31, 2012)

Hmm, I wonder what she's so excited about?


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 31, 2012)

He always brings this thread back to life


(wait till you find out cant say anything till it is all put together but its totally awesome)


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 31, 2012)

*shes my sister by another mother and THE MOST SUPPORTIVE!!!!


muahhhhhhhhhh* :wubu:


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jan 31, 2012)

her fun loving spirit, we need more than just a couple of hours together!


----------



## NewfieGal (Jan 31, 2012)

I like all her signatures! Think she's cool too


----------



## rellis10 (Jan 31, 2012)

She's a very sweet person, humble and kind with her comments


----------



## NewfieGal (Jan 31, 2012)

He is a gentleman and is at the age I wish I could go back to LOL


----------



## Mishty (Jan 31, 2012)

Since she first came here I've been in love with that smile!


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Jan 31, 2012)

I think she's amazing.


----------



## Proner (Jan 31, 2012)

Greek mythology used in her user title = awesomness


----------



## NewfieGal (Jan 31, 2012)

Has a nice pic plus the coffee and jam bread statement won me over LOL


----------



## Mishty (Jan 31, 2012)

I want to visit her country! It's sooo pretty, maybe she could cook on the grill for me? Yes?


----------



## Proner (Jan 31, 2012)

What not to to like? She's Mishty and able to make Chuck Norris stare out


----------



## rellis10 (Jan 31, 2012)

His wooooonderful accent, politeness and the fact that he's back posting after a little absence. Welcome back Proner!


----------



## WVMountainrear (Jan 31, 2012)

He kicks ass...even when he doesn't think so.


----------



## Mishty (Jan 31, 2012)

Beauty and brains, my kinda broad. :wubu:


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 31, 2012)

She loves bacon. And me.


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 31, 2012)

She loves bacon and me

and she is also pure unadulterated AWESOME!!


----------



## Weirdo890 (Feb 1, 2012)

She's a sweet person.


----------



## Proner (Feb 1, 2012)

One of the nicest guy on the forum


----------



## Mishty (Feb 1, 2012)

He's our resident Frenchie,and I hear the Amelie score in my head whenever I watch his DimsTube videos.


----------



## Proner (Feb 1, 2012)

Watched Amélie which is probably one of my favorite movie of all time :happy:


----------



## CastingPearls (Feb 1, 2012)

It was his birthday. HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!! I hope it was wonderful.


----------



## Dromond (Feb 1, 2012)

Everything!


----------



## Mishty (Feb 1, 2012)

He's a great husband, and a wonderfulnhonorary Southern gentleman!


----------



## CastingPearls (Feb 1, 2012)

Her song links, her food descriptions, her love letters, her giant heart, her....just HER.


----------



## littlefairywren (Feb 1, 2012)

I don't even know where to start. She's the sweetest, most giving and truly beautiful person...and I have the pleasure of calling her my friend.


----------



## spiritangel (Feb 1, 2012)

Truly one of the most amazing and inspiring women I have ever met. Who deserves every ounce of happiness that comes her way


----------



## Weirdo890 (Feb 1, 2012)

She's so sweet and cuddly, and I love an Australian accent! :happy:


----------



## Mishty (Feb 2, 2012)

He's a complete weirdo......I like 'im a lot! :happy:


----------



## Proner (Feb 2, 2012)

She's from the South just like me!


----------



## Mathias (Feb 2, 2012)

His accent kicks ass!


----------



## Proner (Feb 2, 2012)

His avatar makes me have Zelda's song in my head, the day start off very well and with a smile!


----------



## Mishty (Feb 2, 2012)

He has the best recipes ever!!! Epic at cooking!


----------



## Proner (Feb 2, 2012)

Like good food, the frenchie in me bow down to that


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Feb 2, 2012)

he just had a birthday and he's back posting - double YAY!


----------



## spiritangel (Feb 2, 2012)

Her Muse makes my muse so jelous she writes amazing poetry


----------



## Proner (Feb 2, 2012)

Super nice and amazing creativity


----------



## willowmoon (Feb 2, 2012)

It's good to see him back here on the forums again!


----------



## Mishty (Feb 2, 2012)

A big ole game geek, old skool style!


----------



## Mathias (Feb 2, 2012)

She's hilarious!


----------



## Weirdo890 (Feb 2, 2012)

He's a BAMF.


----------



## Deacone (Feb 2, 2012)

He's got a lovely display picture of two beautiful people in it!


----------



## CastingPearls (Feb 2, 2012)

She's a not-so-secret SUPERHERO!


----------



## mimosa (Feb 2, 2012)

She inspires me. :bow: And she is says my cleavage looks like a heart. LOL


----------



## Weirdo890 (Feb 2, 2012)

She's a beautiful woman with a beautiful heart.


----------



## mimosa (Feb 2, 2012)

Weirdo890 said:


> She's a beautiful woman with a beautiful heart.



Aww sweet. Thanks. 

He is a creative, unique, sweet, cool person.


----------



## Mathias (Feb 2, 2012)

Such a sweet, wonderful person on the inside and out.


----------



## mimosa (Feb 2, 2012)

Mathias said:


> Such a sweet, wonderful person on the inside and out.



Thanks sweetheart. You are funny, cute as heck and you warm my heart with who you are. xoxox


----------



## Mathias (Feb 2, 2012)

She manages to always cheer me up when I've felt down.


----------



## Mishty (Feb 2, 2012)

Her liiiiips, and those big 'come touch me' brown eyes. 
...oh, and those boobs


----------



## mimosa (Feb 2, 2012)

Mathias said:


> She manages to always cheer me up when I've felt down.


Hugs. I am glad to hear of it. You send me a sweet message when I was feeling down too! Thanks xoxo


Mishty said:


> Her liiiiips, and those big 'come touch me' brown eyes.
> ...oh, and those boobs



I am guessing you are talking about me, sugar. :kiss2: Muah! Thanks so much, beautiful. Too bad no one is touching me right now!!!!!!!! lol 

These two are very sweet and I would *like* to give them both big hugs and cupcakes.


----------



## mel (Feb 2, 2012)

she is sweet and caring


----------



## Mishty (Feb 2, 2012)

We attended an Aaron Carter concert "together" and survived,we ROCK!


----------



## mel (Feb 2, 2012)

She's adorable and funny!! What else can you ask for?


----------



## bmann0413 (Feb 3, 2012)

She's totally a beauty. I mean, have you SEEN her?


----------



## Mathias (Feb 3, 2012)

Likes video games, cartoons, AND he keeps this thread going!


----------



## spiritangel (Feb 3, 2012)

I love his random pop ups on yahoo. And am always learning new and amazing things about him

He is also one of the most caring, wonderful men I know


----------



## Weirdo890 (Feb 3, 2012)

She's beautiful and an excellent craftsman.


----------



## Mathias (Feb 3, 2012)

I like his knowledge on retro cartoons!


----------



## Mishty (Feb 3, 2012)

He's got that mega watt smile to match his great sense of humor! :happy:


----------



## rellis10 (Feb 3, 2012)

She doesn't hold back in her comments, or recently her pictures too. :happy:


----------



## Weirdo890 (Feb 3, 2012)

He's into writing, and that is cool.


----------



## mimosa (Feb 3, 2012)

The fact he likes Disney cartoons.  ( Me too!)


----------



## Weirdo890 (Feb 3, 2012)

She's full of fluffy goodness!


----------



## mimosa (Feb 3, 2012)

Weirdo890 said:


> She's full of fluffy goodness!



Boooo! Everyone knows that already. lol It says so under my name. 

He is adorable!


----------



## Mathias (Feb 3, 2012)

She's never mean and always has a kind word for everyone.


----------



## spiritangel (Feb 3, 2012)

matty can sing (but I am still waiting to see video of him singing)


----------



## bmann0413 (Feb 3, 2012)

She's NEVER nice? You might wanna reword that, Matt. lol

Also, He's totally a cool dude. Way cooler than I am. 

EDIT: DARN IT! I was beaten to the punch. lol Well, she's totally wonderful. I loves her muchly!


----------



## Mathias (Feb 3, 2012)

bmann0413 said:


> She's NEVER nice? You might wanna reword that, Matt. lol
> 
> Also, He's totally a cool dude. Way cooler than I am.
> 
> EDIT: DARN IT! I was beaten to the punch. lol Well, she's totally wonderful. I loves her muchly!



I fixed it. Sorry Mimi!  He started the most popular thread on Dims! I wish mine were as popular. lol


----------



## mimosa (Feb 4, 2012)

Mathias said:


> I fixed it. Sorry Mimi!  He started the most popular thread on Dims! I wish mine were as popular. lol



It's okay. My inner bitch does come out from time to time. lol 

He's very smart and sweet. Even his typos make me smile. :happy:


----------



## BBWbonnie (Feb 4, 2012)

She has big boobs and it brings out the man inside of me


----------



## spiritangel (Feb 4, 2012)

She is definately a cutie and a sweetheart as well


----------



## Weirdo890 (Feb 4, 2012)

She's a real sweetheart!


----------



## spiritangel (Feb 4, 2012)

He is going to be the next cartoon genious


----------



## Mathias (Feb 4, 2012)

She's always encouraging!


----------



## Mishty (Feb 4, 2012)

I hear Zelda music whenever he posts!


----------



## Dromond (Feb 4, 2012)

Her FB status updates are hi-freaking-larious.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Feb 4, 2012)

He's using his time left before doomsday to the fullest.  (I don't actually believe in the 2012 doomsday prophecy)


----------



## willowmoon (Feb 4, 2012)

I used to live real close to where he lives (out in Kent, Washington) so he can definitely vouch for how much damn rain there usually is out there .... and it's good to see him back.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Feb 4, 2012)

He's into MST3K!


----------



## AuntHen (Feb 4, 2012)

He loves Alien, just like me!


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Feb 4, 2012)

She's got legs and knows how to use them


----------



## Mathias (Feb 4, 2012)

Her new avatar is awesome!


----------



## Weirdo890 (Feb 5, 2012)

He's just a cool guy!


----------



## willowmoon (Feb 5, 2012)

He lives in Nintendo of America country! (only 25 miles away)


----------



## rellis10 (Feb 5, 2012)

He's a Firefly fan! And likes threads being used properly


----------



## spiritangel (Feb 5, 2012)

He is a total sweetie, and full of epic poetic goodness


----------



## NewfieGal (Feb 5, 2012)

Her overwhelming positivity and her creativity


----------



## spiritangel (Feb 5, 2012)

her amazing compliments and wonderful smile


----------



## NewfieGal (Feb 5, 2012)

Your smile is much nicer!


----------



## Mathias (Feb 5, 2012)

I like seeing her posting again!


----------



## Weirdo890 (Feb 5, 2012)

His Triforce of Courage is an inspiration to us all!


----------



## BBWbonnie (Feb 5, 2012)

I like his youtube video


----------



## Mishty (Feb 5, 2012)

She is adorable,English and sweet as pie!


----------



## littlefairywren (Feb 5, 2012)

She makes me laugh (my favourite hobby), and she has a giant heart.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Feb 5, 2012)

She's a plump little pixie who brings joy to everyone she meets!


----------



## spiritangel (Feb 5, 2012)

He shared happy news that makes me happy


----------



## Weirdo890 (Feb 5, 2012)

She's excited for my happy news!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 5, 2012)

I have to like anyone that admits they are a weirdo!


----------



## Weirdo890 (Feb 5, 2012)

She likes weirdos.


----------



## spiritangel (Feb 6, 2012)

weidos are good things they make life interesting and fun


----------



## Mathias (Feb 6, 2012)

What's not to like? She's great!


----------



## spiritangel (Feb 6, 2012)

Matty is the king, and he is such a sweetie, am always shocked some hot young thing hasnt snapped our matty up


----------



## BBWbonnie (Feb 6, 2012)

She is gorgeous and makes me want to hug her forever!:wubu:


----------



## rellis10 (Feb 6, 2012)

She's a fan of anime, specifically Cowboy Bebop which is awesome! That... and she's gorgeous :happy:


----------



## spiritangel (Feb 6, 2012)

Rick really does have great taste in women, he can also be quite charming. its so lovely to see.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Feb 6, 2012)

Loving her oh-so-so-sexy avatar!


----------



## willowmoon (Feb 6, 2012)

She's a fellow NY Giants fan! :bow::bow::bow:


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Feb 6, 2012)

A lot  Especially when he 'pic whores'


----------



## Proner (Feb 6, 2012)

Big Bang Theory. No need to go further or talk more these three words are powerful enough


----------



## Mishty (Feb 6, 2012)

his avatar makes me try to mimic him & make the same face,it never works because he has a much better bone struture than I do.


----------



## rellis10 (Feb 6, 2012)

Mishty said:


> his avatar makes me try to mimic him & make the same face,it never works because he has a much better bone struture than I do.



She is always genuine and honest, open with both comments and pictures.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Feb 7, 2012)

rellis10 said:


> She is always genuine and honest, open with both comments and pictures.



His general positive demeanor, although I'm a bit sad I haven't seen too many of his posts lately. Not sure if it's my lack of activity, or his.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Feb 7, 2012)

Amazing heart, personality and socks


----------



## Proner (Feb 7, 2012)

She's a poet and the frenchie in me can just clap loudly to her talent with words


----------



## Aust99 (Feb 7, 2012)

He is very charming with out trying.... And he has amazing taste in woman (B)


----------



## spiritangel (Feb 7, 2012)

She is stunningly beautiful Inside and out, and a wonderful teacher as well.


----------



## Mathias (Feb 7, 2012)

She's so nice and I'm glad she's got something to be excited about!


----------



## Proner (Feb 7, 2012)

He has a smile that can warm everyone and a personality to match it


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Feb 7, 2012)

His face! Look at that thing. It's gorgeous.


----------



## CastingPearls (Feb 7, 2012)

He has the sexiest cartoon thumbs.


----------



## Mishty (Feb 7, 2012)

I love her like a fat kid loves cake...no wait, I love her MORE than a fat woman loves cupcakes.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Feb 7, 2012)

She's beautiful and funny!


----------



## bmann0413 (Feb 7, 2012)

Taking him out for a dude's night whenever we meet up. For serious.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Feb 7, 2012)

He's taking me out for a dude's night. I'm down with that.


----------



## mimosa (Feb 8, 2012)

He is so sweet.


----------



## Mathias (Feb 8, 2012)

She is so nice!


----------



## spiritangel (Feb 8, 2012)

He has the biggest smile, and is a great friend to everyone


----------



## mz_puss (Feb 8, 2012)

Her sense of humour


----------



## willowmoon (Feb 8, 2012)

Her pics as the Red Queen from "Alice in Wonderland" that I saw here earlier on Dims, very cool!


----------



## rellis10 (Feb 8, 2012)

He just has an air of cool around him :happy:


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Feb 8, 2012)

He's calm, cool, collected and yet ...hawt


----------



## spiritangel (Feb 8, 2012)

She is Hawt!! Wonderful amazing and inspiring


----------



## Proner (Feb 8, 2012)

Amazing, always kind and nice lady


----------



## rellis10 (Feb 8, 2012)

Charming, humble, handsome and has such a great accent :happy:


----------



## Proner (Feb 8, 2012)

He has a way to play with words, and have to return the compliment on charming and humble my fellow English friend


----------



## Mishty (Feb 8, 2012)

He has wonderful skills with a pencil.....lovely handwriting.....and he's a bit of a poet as well.


----------



## willowmoon (Feb 8, 2012)

I like the title right by her avatar. Can't fault her for her honesty!


----------



## mz_puss (Feb 8, 2012)

I like how his face is always uber serious. It makes me think he is a robot


----------



## MistahSmooth_CT (Feb 8, 2012)

Very beautiful lady!!


----------



## Weirdo890 (Feb 8, 2012)

He is one handsome mofo!


----------



## spiritangel (Feb 8, 2012)

he is posting more and helping to keep this thread going strong


----------



## rellis10 (Feb 8, 2012)

She is a truly heavenly soul


----------



## Mathias (Feb 9, 2012)

I like the dignified pose in his avatar.


----------



## CastingPearls (Feb 9, 2012)

His strength and integrity, which is increasingly rare.


----------



## Proner (Feb 9, 2012)

She's not afraid to stand for what she believe in


----------



## mimosa (Feb 9, 2012)

So much to like about him! I don't even know where to start. He's just awesome.


----------



## Blackhawk2293 (Feb 9, 2012)

Her genuineness (I think that's how you spell it LOL)! 

That and she is hot!!


----------



## spiritangel (Feb 9, 2012)

He joined in my fav thread  and he is also pretty awesome to talk to


----------



## SitiTomato (Feb 9, 2012)

Offered up an abundance in the Cleavage Thread


----------



## rellis10 (Feb 9, 2012)

A new and consistent poster, giving new life to the BHM board... much needed if you ask me.


----------



## NewfieGal (Feb 9, 2012)

I like his posts and he gives out nice compliments


----------



## spiritangel (Feb 9, 2012)

The more I learn the more I think we could be great friends


----------



## DevilynStJames (Feb 9, 2012)

Nice lady! I have heard good things!


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Feb 9, 2012)

I like her signature and her hat in the avatar/profile pic.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Feb 9, 2012)

She has a contagious joyful expression and knows how to own and rock her immense sexiness no matter whether she's wearing a corset or a t-shirt.


----------



## Dromond (Feb 9, 2012)

She is intelligent, philosophical, and wise. Plus I love her avatar.


----------



## littlefairywren (Feb 9, 2012)

I love his wit and sharp comebacks. No flies on him.


----------



## CastingPearls (Feb 9, 2012)

She had the guts to speak up for me when no one else did.


----------



## NewfieGal (Feb 9, 2012)

Always got lots of good things to say, have enjoyed her posts


----------



## spiritangel (Feb 9, 2012)

Has become a staple member of Dims, and is such a fun joyous person


----------



## Blackhawk2293 (Feb 10, 2012)

Her positivity and ability to see the good side of people.


----------



## mz_puss (Feb 10, 2012)

great listener


----------



## spiritangel (Feb 10, 2012)

her sexyness, her friendship

her patience and understanding,her all round awsesomeness, her big heart, her hot body

and her sheer brilliance


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Feb 10, 2012)

It's already the next day for her. I can talk to her in the future right now!


----------



## snuggletiger (Feb 10, 2012)

She is comfortable to be who she is


----------



## spiritangel (Feb 10, 2012)

OneWickedAngel said:


> It's already the next day for her. I can talk to her in the future right now!



I can talk to her in the not to distant past awesome!!


----------



## Mishty (Feb 10, 2012)

her teddys have the beary best names


----------



## spiritangel (Feb 10, 2012)

She is one of the most amazing women. I love her to bits. She always manages to make me chuckle and loves picnics on her bed featuring chocolate she is sooo wonderfully awesome


----------



## DevilynStJames (Feb 10, 2012)

she likes my huni's comics


----------



## NewfieGal (Feb 10, 2012)

I think her quote and her pic is awesome


----------



## Weirdo890 (Feb 10, 2012)

She has a lovely profile pic.


----------



## NewfieGal (Feb 10, 2012)

He's got a cool avatar, gotta like anyone who uses weirdo in their name  and he is at the age I wish I could be again, it was were I made my worst mistakes LOL


----------



## Weirdo890 (Feb 10, 2012)

She is upfront about who she is. What you see is what you get.


----------



## spiritangel (Feb 10, 2012)

He is working towards his dream


----------



## Mathias (Feb 10, 2012)

She has amazing crafting skills!


----------



## littlefairywren (Feb 11, 2012)

He loves the cutest little button called Stuart.


----------



## spiritangel (Feb 11, 2012)

One of the sweetest, most wonderful people I have ever had the pleasure to meet (how is your wee fairy?)


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Feb 12, 2012)

One of the sweetest, most wonderful people I have yet had the pleasure to meet in person and this must be changed as soon as possible!


----------



## spiritangel (Feb 12, 2012)

I always love reading her blog it is so well written it makes mine envious (and there may be plans afoot that will remedy that but shrugs who knows)


----------



## NewfieGal (Feb 12, 2012)

All the things she makes are really nice, and she always has a good word for everyone


----------



## Mathias (Feb 12, 2012)

I like her smile.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Feb 12, 2012)

He's from Pennsylvania, a state full of historical sites that I would love to see.


----------



## spiritangel (Feb 12, 2012)

he is weird and wonderful and in love


----------



## Weirdo890 (Feb 12, 2012)

She's excited for something.


----------



## mimosa (Feb 13, 2012)

He is a real friend and I truly appreciate him. :bow:


----------



## mel (Feb 13, 2012)

we live in the same state!


----------



## spiritangel (Feb 13, 2012)

She is beautiful and has a kick arse sense of humour


----------



## Weirdo890 (Feb 13, 2012)

She's a kick-ass woman!


----------



## mel (Feb 13, 2012)

He is an artist


----------



## bmann0413 (Feb 14, 2012)

She has acknowledged that this is her year.


----------



## spiritangel (Feb 14, 2012)

he is cool, funky and hip


----------



## Mathias (Feb 14, 2012)

She's sweet and totally amazing!


----------



## CastingPearls (Feb 14, 2012)

SOMEONE is going to the Cheesecake Factory tomorrow!!! Have fun!


----------



## spiritangel (Feb 14, 2012)

I loves her beary much


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Feb 14, 2012)

She's excited and knows a little more about soul mates &#9829;


----------



## spiritangel (Feb 14, 2012)

(I knew but have a hard time explaining all the differences now I can just send people a link straight to that blog )

She writes an insightful, whitty and thoughtful blog and still owes me a Valentines for last year  (which I just remembered)


----------



## Weirdo890 (Feb 14, 2012)

She's an expert craftsman anda good friend.


----------



## TwilightStarr (Feb 15, 2012)

He lives in Kent, WA. and that makes me smile because I once knew a really great person who lived there so anytime I see hear that town name it makes me smile.


----------



## Mathias (Feb 15, 2012)

I really like her profile picture!


----------



## Angel (Feb 15, 2012)

He's thoughtful and kind, intelligent and wise; he has a beautiful smile , nice biceps and a physique that'll melt icicles! 

curses old pc that crashed! *giggles*


----------



## spiritangel (Feb 15, 2012)

A fellow angel and beautiful soul with firey gorgeous hair!


----------



## Cleofatra_74 (Feb 15, 2012)

Has a gorgeous display pic.


----------



## mimosa (Feb 15, 2012)

The avatar photo is awesome. :-D It made me smile.


----------



## spiritangel (Feb 15, 2012)

She inspires us to cook amazing mexican food from scratch no less!!! (think we need a Mamma Mimosa's recipe thread......)


----------



## rellis10 (Feb 15, 2012)

She gives the most amazing advice and support and has a heart of gold


----------



## Mathias (Feb 16, 2012)

His signature is true!


----------



## imaginarydiva21 (Feb 16, 2012)

lovely smile and cute dog


----------



## TwilightStarr (Feb 16, 2012)

She works with little bitty babies all day! That is awesome and I am jealous! Who doesn't love adorable little babies?!


----------



## spiritangel (Feb 16, 2012)

she is very cool and has awesom taste in stuff


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Feb 16, 2012)

She's sincerely sweet. Wish there were more people like her.


----------



## spiritangel (Feb 16, 2012)

She is someone I would love to talk to more as we have loads in common and she is totally wonderfully awesome


----------



## willowmoon (Feb 16, 2012)

I like that she has piqued my interest when she mentions about "waiting to be able to spill the beans" right by her avatar .... hmmm ....


----------



## spiritangel (Feb 16, 2012)

willowmoon said:


> I like that she has piqued my interest when she mentions about "waiting to be able to spill the beans" right by her avatar .... hmmm ....



haha you know what I keep forgetting about that cause it could be some time before I am able to spill said beans

I love that I have piqued his interest

and that he has such amazing retro games knowledge.


----------



## Mathias (Feb 16, 2012)

Amanda is truly an amazing person inside and out!


----------



## Mishty (Feb 16, 2012)

Mattttth-eeee-usssss..... he's the dope shit.


----------



## littlefairywren (Feb 16, 2012)

She makes me giggle


----------



## spiritangel (Feb 16, 2012)

She adopted one of my bearbies


----------



## Mathias (Feb 16, 2012)

The word Bearbies made me chuckle.


----------



## penguin (Feb 17, 2012)

He keeps this thread going


----------



## CastingPearls (Feb 17, 2012)

We have a lot of the same interests.


----------



## Mishty (Feb 17, 2012)

We both love 'em unicorns....


----------



## Proner (Feb 17, 2012)

She loves books and the librarian in me can't help to giver her big thumb up while making a silly and ridiculous victory dance


----------



## TwilightStarr (Feb 17, 2012)

He is a librarian! 
And that makes the book loving nerd in me think that he is awesome!


----------



## Weirdo890 (Feb 17, 2012)

She's a big book nerd, like me!


----------



## spiritangel (Feb 17, 2012)

book nerds unite  anyone who loves to read is good peoples


----------



## NewfieGal (Feb 17, 2012)

I like that I can agree with that statement, people who like to read are good people, not that she needs to read to be a good person you can see it in her face she is a nice woman


----------



## willowmoon (Feb 17, 2012)

She has very cute cheeks!  

And by that, I mean the cheeks on her face, ya pervs, lol.


----------



## Deven (Feb 17, 2012)

He's a comic book fan!


----------



## Mishty (Feb 17, 2012)

She's a baaad ass!


----------



## spiritangel (Feb 17, 2012)

shes huggable and loveable and badass she is Mishty!!!


----------



## Weirdo890 (Feb 17, 2012)

She always seems to be just ahead of me in this thread.


----------



## Mathias (Feb 18, 2012)

He aspires to be a cartoon artist! That's awesome!


----------



## NewfieGal (Feb 18, 2012)

So many nice things so little time lol, he's smart, he's active on the boards and he's got one cute puppy in his pic


----------



## CastingPearls (Feb 18, 2012)

She has a beautiful smile.


----------



## Mathias (Feb 18, 2012)

Really photogenic and an all around great person.


----------



## TwilightStarr (Feb 19, 2012)

The doggie in his profile picture is adorable!


----------



## spiritangel (Feb 19, 2012)

She truly is a shining star, her inner light shines from within


----------



## Weirdo890 (Feb 19, 2012)

She's a sweet little Aussie!


----------



## NewfieGal (Feb 20, 2012)

He's a dancing King, that's awesome


----------



## spiritangel (Feb 20, 2012)

She really is my favourite newfie


----------



## Weirdo890 (Feb 20, 2012)

She is the personification of creativity.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Feb 20, 2012)

His love of all comics.


----------



## Mishty (Feb 20, 2012)

I LOVE HIM,like Paco loves cake,like Lainey loves Hello Kitty, and I love him almost as much as I love peanut farts. :bow:


----------



## CastingPearls (Feb 20, 2012)

I love her heart so much I write about her.


----------



## mimosa (Feb 20, 2012)

She understands that Taco Bell is not Mexican. lol :bow:


----------



## Mathias (Feb 20, 2012)

She's such a sweetie!


----------



## Mishty (Feb 20, 2012)

He's got a very adorable pooch :happy:


----------



## spiritangel (Feb 21, 2012)

She is stunningly beautiful, has the biggest heart of anyone I have ever known and really is simply amazing


----------



## rellis10 (Feb 21, 2012)

According to her letter she's positively swimming in man-folk, as she deserves to be


----------



## spiritangel (Feb 21, 2012)

haha yeah but its getting a bit much atm, to much time responding to long messages lol.


He is an amazing talented writer


----------



## NewfieGal (Feb 21, 2012)

I like that I'm her favorite Newfie, I like that she is swimming in Man folk lol and I like her sharing generous nature(so send some of them up here)


----------



## rellis10 (Feb 21, 2012)

Always seems honest, open, very cheerful and friendly


----------



## Mishty (Feb 21, 2012)

I wanna have little fair haired English,chub babies with him. And name them Hermione,Oliver, and Gemma.


----------



## rellis10 (Feb 21, 2012)

Mishty said:


> I wanna have little fair haired English,chub babies with him. And name them Hermione,Oliver, and Gemma.



I'm slightly worried by the amount of detail in this fantasy. But that's ok, because you're thorough and I like that


----------



## Weirdo890 (Feb 21, 2012)

He's a good-looking bloke.


----------



## imaginarydiva21 (Feb 21, 2012)

he is the smartest person in the world (so he says)


----------



## spiritangel (Feb 21, 2012)

she joined in my favorite thread, and she is a figment of my imagination


----------



## Proner (Feb 22, 2012)

She have an awesome creativity


----------



## Mishty (Feb 22, 2012)

His love for books and cooking almost equals my own. :happy:


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Feb 22, 2012)

*i love her photos and her amazing MAKEUP and different looks, she can change her entire look with glasses, and outfits.....
*


----------



## spiritangel (Feb 22, 2012)

She has awesome taste in hats!!


----------



## Proner (Feb 22, 2012)

Amazing person nothing to add except she's one of the awesomest people here in Dims


----------



## spiritangel (Feb 22, 2012)

I miss our yahoo cooking chats

he is an amazing cook!!


----------



## rellis10 (Feb 22, 2012)

Always has an open, sympathetic mind toward anyones problems


----------



## Proner (Feb 22, 2012)

Gave me a rep in perfect french which makes me smile wide and yell some french loud


----------



## rellis10 (Feb 22, 2012)

Proner said:


> Gave me a rep in perfect french which makes me smile wide and yell some french loud



One of the very few French phrases I know, having never learnt it in school 

He's fantastically polite and has a habit of pulling silly faces which is always entertaining


----------



## willowmoon (Feb 22, 2012)

I would have to say that he is the most confident guy on Dims! (that's a good thing.)


----------



## CastingPearls (Feb 22, 2012)

He knows how to spell 'dilate' properly.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 22, 2012)

Her personality is as lovely as the rest of her!


----------



## AuntHen (Feb 22, 2012)

she is gorgeous and funny


----------



## imaginarydiva21 (Feb 22, 2012)

Has fantastic curves !


----------



## NewfieGal (Feb 22, 2012)

She's imaginary the possibilities of fun are endless... being imaginary rocks


----------



## one2one (Feb 22, 2012)

Her awesome personality and smile.


----------



## mz_puss (Feb 23, 2012)

she has a really pretty smile and i like the line beneath her name


----------



## Mathias (Feb 23, 2012)

She's pretty! And I like her smile.


----------



## Proner (Feb 23, 2012)

Speaking of smile he surely have the brightest of the brightest who makes me green of envy


----------



## CastingPearls (Feb 23, 2012)

He makes someone I care for, deliriously happy.


----------



## Dromond (Feb 23, 2012)

Everything.


----------



## Mishty (Feb 23, 2012)

Dromond said:


> Everything.



He's got wonderful taste in da ladies,and great taste in Southern breakfast.


----------



## spiritangel (Feb 23, 2012)

Has wonderful taste in music and I would really love for her to teach me some good down home southern cooking


----------



## rellis10 (Feb 23, 2012)

I'd love one of her cuuuuute bears


----------



## Proner (Feb 23, 2012)

He's a gentleman and a poet


----------



## spiritangel (Feb 23, 2012)

hes back and hes in love


----------



## Deacone (Feb 23, 2012)

She's absolutely beautiful in every way


----------



## spiritangel (Feb 23, 2012)

she has fantastic taste in lingerie and is adorable as well!


----------



## Mathias (Feb 23, 2012)

Sci fi fan and is amazingly talented.


----------



## Deacone (Feb 23, 2012)

He likes zelda! What's not to like about him?!


----------



## rellis10 (Feb 23, 2012)

She like Fight Club! Clearly she has great taste in movies


----------



## imaginarydiva21 (Feb 23, 2012)

has a quirky smile


----------



## Weirdo890 (Feb 24, 2012)

She's a diva.


----------



## willowmoon (Feb 24, 2012)

He's a fellow comic book geek (that's good, btw).


----------



## Weirdo890 (Feb 24, 2012)

he used to live in my neck of the woods. :happy:


----------



## bmann0413 (Feb 25, 2012)

He has a much better chance for working in animation than I do.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Feb 25, 2012)

His talent for drawing! I like it, but I'm envious.


----------



## rellis10 (Feb 25, 2012)

Love her new hair, its brightness reflects her brightness inside and out


----------



## Jess87 (Feb 25, 2012)

He's proof that wrestling fans are not actually subhuman.


----------



## danielson123 (Feb 25, 2012)

So is she. And she has good taste in indy talent.


----------



## Deven (Feb 25, 2012)

He also plays SWTOR (Star Wars: The Old Republic,) at least from what I've seen from his posts


----------



## one2one (Feb 25, 2012)

She has great taste in cookies!


----------



## NewfieGal (Feb 25, 2012)

I like that she is a hedonist lol, life should be all about pleasure


----------



## Mathias (Feb 25, 2012)

She has a wonderful smile!


----------



## danielson123 (Feb 26, 2012)

I like that he always has something nice to say about everybody.


----------



## one2one (Feb 27, 2012)

I just noticed his user title. Very nice!


----------



## spiritangel (Feb 27, 2012)

She has an amazing presence and wonderful attitude to life


----------



## Deven (Feb 27, 2012)

She makes teddy bears!!!


----------



## willowmoon (Feb 27, 2012)

If memory serves me correctly, she's a Depeche Mode fan!


----------



## rellis10 (Feb 27, 2012)

He used to live in the UK and likes scones and clotted cream.... well, who doesn't?


----------



## spiritangel (Feb 27, 2012)

in the face of great adversity he never gives up and keeps trying


----------



## Mathias (Feb 27, 2012)

She's always positive and upbeat!


----------



## Linda (Feb 27, 2012)

He is fiesty!!


----------



## luscious_lulu (Feb 27, 2012)

She is all kinds of awesome!


----------



## Dromond (Feb 28, 2012)

Her brains as well as her looks. The combo is 2x hawt!


----------



## Mishty (Feb 28, 2012)

He's a my closest,closest Dims pal. 
I wanna met him, and eat biscuits.


----------



## TwilightStarr (Feb 28, 2012)

She has curly hair, which I am super jealous of!
And her glasses match mine


----------



## Deven (Feb 28, 2012)

We have a lot in common (we like the same tv shows: Criminal Minds. Same books.) It's awesome. Maybe we can become friends.


----------



## Mishty (Feb 28, 2012)

The more I see from her,the more I likes. 
And well, yeah she's stunning. :batting:


----------



## AuntHen (Feb 28, 2012)

her southern drawl and her singing talent


----------



## spiritangel (Feb 29, 2012)

She is sweet, loving and joyous


----------



## rellis10 (Feb 29, 2012)

spiritangel said:


> She is sweet, loving and joyous



One of the most honest and genuine people I know, it's a shame a certain guy didn't appreciate that.


----------



## spiritangel (Feb 29, 2012)

rellis10 said:


> One of the most honest and genuine people I know, it's a shame a certain guy didn't appreciate that.



hugs thanks Rick 

he is always there to give an encouraging word


----------



## Mathias (Feb 29, 2012)

She's excellent at crafting and is a wonderful friend!


----------



## Proner (Feb 29, 2012)

He's a gentleman and have amazing tastes in video games


----------



## mimosa (Feb 29, 2012)

He's a wonderful friend. :bow:


----------



## Jeeshcristina (Feb 29, 2012)

She's a *great* mother with a lovely smile!


----------



## willowmoon (Feb 29, 2012)

She has amazing eyes!


----------



## rellis10 (Feb 29, 2012)

For Jeeshcristina: Her growing confidence and openness on the boards (not to mention she's purty  )

For Willowmoon: His gaming and movie knowledge is something I simply have to bow to and can only hope to emulate someday


----------



## spiritangel (Feb 29, 2012)

His passion for creating the written word


----------



## NewfieGal (Feb 29, 2012)

I like that she sent me hugs... hugs make my day better


----------



## WVMountainrear (Feb 29, 2012)

She always seems to be upbeat.


----------



## NewfieGal (Feb 29, 2012)

Look who's talking about being upbeat lol...i also like her attitude and the fact she's beautiful inside and out


----------



## JonesT (Feb 29, 2012)

She is very sweet


----------



## spiritangel (Mar 1, 2012)

It is nice to see him back in this thread

love that he is 'yours truly' very cool


----------



## Mathias (Mar 1, 2012)

She got over 7,000 posts! :bounce:


----------



## spiritangel (Mar 1, 2012)

Mathias said:


> She got over 7,000 posts! :bounce:



he noticed my post count even when I did not


----------



## NewfieGal (Mar 1, 2012)

I like she lives in the land of pure imagination... it sounds like a way better place then were I live here in reality lol... it sure does suck here


----------



## littlefairywren (Mar 2, 2012)

She has a romantic marshmallow heart.


----------



## willowmoon (Mar 2, 2012)

She is always active in the "change-a-letter" threads and comes up with good words!


----------



## tonynyc (Mar 2, 2012)

Fellow NFL fan and one of the many good guys in Dims :bow: :bow: :bow:


----------



## TwilightStarr (Mar 2, 2012)

He likes cooking shows and the history channel!


----------



## rellis10 (Mar 2, 2012)

Any woman that proclaims herself a Goddess has got some moxy


----------



## Proner (Mar 3, 2012)

His signature, read at this pure awesomness writing :bow:


----------



## Mishty (Mar 3, 2012)

Scruffy scruffy,but still adorable.


----------



## Proner (Mar 3, 2012)

She has great taste in music and speaking of adorable, so is she (hope it's right English, I have a doubt this time  )


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 3, 2012)

I like his avatar


----------



## CastingPearls (Mar 3, 2012)

I can always count on her for penis talk.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 3, 2012)

I like her because she appreciates the finer things in life


----------



## Dromond (Mar 3, 2012)

Her rep is beyond the impossible.


----------



## marky815 (Mar 3, 2012)

That he may actually have a chance in scrabble against me


----------



## Dromond (Mar 3, 2012)

marky815 said:


> That he may actually have a chance in scrabble against me



The man has confidence.

(I am a Scrabble deity.)


----------



## Mishty (Mar 3, 2012)

Now plus a million other things,he's a Scrabble head TOO?!?


----------



## CastingPearls (Mar 3, 2012)

Two of my favoritest people upthread!!!!


----------



## luscious_lulu (Mar 3, 2012)

Her strength & courage.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 4, 2012)

Her feisty attitude.


----------



## NewfieGal (Mar 4, 2012)

His beautiful smile and his awesome attitude, he is a nice young man


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 4, 2012)

And she seems like a nice young lady


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 4, 2012)

Sassy, saucy and completely lovable. :happy:


----------



## TwilightStarr (Mar 4, 2012)

He's 6' 1"  Tall guys are hot! Love when a guy is taller than me at 5'11''! lol


----------



## NewfieGal (Mar 4, 2012)

She's a cool chick, she likes some of the tv shows I like (P.S. I am totally jealous of your height lol)


----------



## Proner (Mar 5, 2012)

She has a wonderful smile which is contagious


----------



## Deven (Mar 5, 2012)

He is amazingly sweet. He's full of compliments and pretty positive things to say about the other amazing people here.


----------



## Msprettypanties (Mar 5, 2012)

I like her signature, and avatar you're very pretty


----------



## willowmoon (Mar 5, 2012)

She has a cute avatar ... from what I can make out of it! :happy:


----------



## Proner (Mar 5, 2012)

He sell retro computer and video games. How awesomely amazing is that, made my geeky-nerdy side shout "yay" loudly!


----------



## NewfieGal (Mar 5, 2012)

I like that he admitted to having a geeky nerdy side, and as he is a Librarian so he must like books right, also a very good thing


----------



## rellis10 (Mar 5, 2012)

NewfieGal said:


> I like that he admitted to having a geeky nerdy side, and as he is a Librarian so he must like books right, also a very good thing



She's intent on making a utopian nation of where all Dimsfolk can settle and live together in glorious happiness.... next step global domination


----------



## NewfieGal (Mar 5, 2012)

I like that he just gave my utopian town a name, I think it should be Dimsfolk


----------



## willowmoon (Mar 5, 2012)

NewfieGal said:


> I like that he just gave my utopian town a name, I think it should be Dimsfolk



Let FreeDIMS ring!!!

And holy f**king hell .... I just noticed something on her profile ... she has the same birthday as me!! Gotta like that! :happy:


----------



## Mishty (Mar 5, 2012)

He's an uber old skool geek, and his parents are in my state.


----------



## MzDeeZyre (Mar 5, 2012)

She's HAWT!! :wubu:


----------



## Gingembre (Mar 5, 2012)

She posted an UH-MAY-ZING recipe in the February Foodee Challenge thread on the foodie board!! :smitten:


----------



## CastingPearls (Mar 5, 2012)

Even if she may not think it, she's very strong.


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Mar 5, 2012)

CastingPearls said:


> Even if she may not think it, she's very strong.



She has tremendous insight.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 6, 2012)

She repped me recently. Thanks!


----------



## luscious_lulu (Mar 6, 2012)

I'd hit that! :smitten:


Just saying...


----------



## mimosa (Mar 6, 2012)

Oh la la.....I love the fact that she'll "hit that"! LOL!!!!!!!


----------



## Mathias (Mar 6, 2012)

Both of them are so nice to everyone!


----------



## mimosa (Mar 6, 2012)

Mathias said:


> Both of them are so nice to everyone!



It's so easy to be nice to you! 
( I am NOT always nice to everyone. But I try my best. )


He is the coolest. :happy:


----------



## Dromond (Mar 6, 2012)

She's such a sweetie.


----------



## CastingPearls (Mar 6, 2012)

He has uncommonly common sense.


----------



## tonynyc (Mar 6, 2012)

Classy-smart and gorgeous - :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow:


----------



## rellis10 (Mar 6, 2012)

Always very knowledgable and polite, a real gentleman.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Mar 6, 2012)

He's a sweet guy.


----------



## imaginarydiva21 (Mar 6, 2012)

she has a lovely smile and i love the pink lippy


----------



## TwilightStarr (Mar 6, 2012)

She looks like someone I use to know and that makes me smile!


----------



## spiritangel (Mar 7, 2012)

She is so pretty and also so rock n roll such a great combo


----------



## willowmoon (Mar 7, 2012)

She's already rockin' over 7,000 posts! WOW! :bow:


----------



## spiritangel (Mar 7, 2012)

he always manages to make me smile and laugh with his tag lines


----------



## NewfieGal (Mar 7, 2012)

She is so crafty, whether it be bears or scrap booking... also makes people smile which is a good thing!


----------



## mimosa (Mar 7, 2012)

She seems like a real sweetie pie.


----------



## Proner (Mar 7, 2012)

Speaking of sweet she's one of the sweetest and kindest here


----------



## mimosa (Mar 7, 2012)

Aw thanks. I am thankful to know you. You are such a wonderful friend. So much to like. I can't list it all here.


----------



## rellis10 (Mar 7, 2012)

She's such a loving and caring person and she shows it all the time


----------



## willowmoon (Mar 7, 2012)

He's a great guy who'll be CEO of a Fortune 500 company within 5 years. Guaranteed.


----------



## Proner (Mar 7, 2012)

Another caring and nice word to everyone person :happy:


----------



## bmann0413 (Mar 7, 2012)

He's scruffy, apparently. lol


----------



## Deven (Mar 7, 2012)

His avatar is definitely an accurate representation of how he looks. Holy crap, that's awesome!


----------



## rellis10 (Mar 7, 2012)

DevenDoom said:


> His avatar is definitely an accurate representation of how he looks. Holy crap, that's awesome!



Speaking of avatars, her avatar comment makes my brain explode... in a good way if that's possible


----------



## spiritangel (Mar 8, 2012)

a very resiliant young man


----------



## tonynyc (Mar 8, 2012)

Cute and crafty- and as an earlier poster mentioned - it is a nice trait to get people to smile-


----------



## NewfieGal (Mar 8, 2012)

He is a nice fellow, he lives on the east coast and you know that's were all the cool people live right LOL... good guy all around


----------



## Mathias (Mar 8, 2012)

It's been said before, but her smile is lovely!


----------



## NewfieGal (Mar 8, 2012)

My smile might be nice but yours is contagious, when I see a pic of you smiling I smile, you have a very beautiful smile as well


----------



## spiritangel (Mar 8, 2012)

I love all the smiling that is going on it is very good for you to smile  and she has an amazingly cute smile


----------



## mimosa (Mar 8, 2012)

A great artist, kind, good cook, beautiful person. :bow:


----------



## rellis10 (Mar 8, 2012)

She's a beautiful person, inside and out.


----------



## bmann0413 (Mar 8, 2012)

He's an England dude.


----------



## CastingPearls (Mar 8, 2012)

I give him credit for never giving up even when he feels like it.


----------



## Dromond (Mar 9, 2012)

CastingPearls said:


> I give him credit for never giving up even when he feels like it.



That works for you, too.


----------



## tonynyc (Mar 9, 2012)

Enjoys Board Games .. always ready to give a spirited debate in Hyde park


----------



## NewfieGal (Mar 9, 2012)

I like that he used that pic in his last post love and own the Matrix series (yes I am heading off the the little ladies geek room)

It just continues to show his coolness


----------



## rellis10 (Mar 9, 2012)

A little geekiness is always a good thing


----------



## willowmoon (Mar 9, 2012)

I think he'd make a good Doctor. Of the Who variety, that is.


----------



## tonynyc (Mar 9, 2012)

Great taste in NFL Teams :bow: :bow: :bow: GO BIG BLUE!!!!! :happy:


----------



## mel (Mar 9, 2012)

he is pushing his rep limit.. hehe


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Mar 9, 2012)

She is one of the great, kick-ass women who post here.


----------



## mel (Mar 9, 2012)

she likes geeky think and she is B-yutifull!!


----------



## TwilightStarr (Mar 9, 2012)

She is rockin that dress in her profile picture! Too cute!!


----------



## bmann0413 (Mar 10, 2012)

She is completely adorable.


----------



## mel (Mar 10, 2012)

he is in da south babEE!!


----------



## balletguy (Mar 10, 2012)

She likes the beach


----------



## mel (Mar 10, 2012)

he seems to be a QT pie (from what I can see)


----------



## balletguy (Mar 10, 2012)

She has a cool avatar thingy


----------



## mel (Mar 10, 2012)

he is a fast "responder"


----------



## balletguy (Mar 10, 2012)

She thinks i am a QT pie


----------



## Linda (Mar 11, 2012)

Glad he's back and posting up a storm.


----------



## balletguy (Mar 11, 2012)

She lives in Ohio...go browns


----------



## Dromond (Mar 11, 2012)

He's quick to compliment the ladies.


----------



## balletguy (Mar 11, 2012)

His Avatar is from one of the best movies ever!


----------



## imaginarydiva21 (Mar 11, 2012)

his very tall and had great hair x


----------



## mel (Mar 11, 2012)

her eyes are killer!!


----------



## imaginarydiva21 (Mar 11, 2012)

she has an amazing smile and great hair


----------



## LeoGibson (Mar 11, 2012)

I like the stern look she's giving in her avatar and she's very photogenic.


----------



## balletguy (Mar 11, 2012)

He is dazed and confused....


----------



## NewfieGal (Mar 11, 2012)

He's reached a 1000 posts good for you!


----------



## mimosa (Mar 11, 2012)

Her warm smile on her profile photo.


----------



## tonynyc (Mar 11, 2012)

Fluffy Goodness :smitten: :bow: :bow:


----------



## mimosa (Mar 11, 2012)

All around sweetie pie. :kiss2:


----------



## Mathias (Mar 11, 2012)

An amazing strong woman!


----------



## mimosa (Mar 11, 2012)

Thanks for believing in me. I think you are a wonderful friend. Thank you. :kiss2:


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Mar 11, 2012)

mimosa said:


> Thanks for believing in me. I think you are a wonderful friend. Thank you. :kiss2:



She's tells the bad guys off as needed.


----------



## Deacone (Mar 11, 2012)

She's so pretty, it brings a tear to my eye!


----------



## bmann0413 (Mar 11, 2012)

She likes Pikachus!


----------



## balletguy (Mar 13, 2012)

He looks like a cool guy


----------



## willowmoon (Mar 13, 2012)

Sounds like he likes both Pulp Fiction & Reservoir Dogs. Hell f**kin' yeah.


----------



## balletguy (Mar 13, 2012)

willowmoon said:


> Sounds like he likes both Pulp Fiction & Reservoir Dogs. Hell f**kin' yeah.



Sounds like he and I have the same taste in movies


----------



## AuntHen (Mar 13, 2012)

I LOVE ballet, so his screen name makes me smile


----------



## rellis10 (Mar 14, 2012)

She's always absolutely glowing in her pictures, and she has amazing faith and resilience when it comes to love.


----------



## Proner (Mar 15, 2012)

He's a gentleman and have accent who makes girls swoon :happy:


----------



## rellis10 (Mar 15, 2012)

Proner said:


> He's a gentleman and have accent who makes girls swoon :happy:



I can say exactly the same thing about him, he's a true gent and I'd visit libraries a lot more often if every librarian was like him


----------



## NewfieGal (Mar 15, 2012)

I think he's a sweetie... takes nice pics too


----------



## mimosa (Mar 15, 2012)

She has this warm, sweet, sunny vibe. :happy:


----------



## balletguy (Mar 15, 2012)

I love her Pee-Wee Herman pic...


----------



## mimosa (Mar 15, 2012)

Feeling the user name.:happy:


----------



## balletguy (Mar 15, 2012)

She rock's she has over 3,000 posts:bow:


----------



## mimosa (Mar 15, 2012)

balletguy said:


> She rock's she has over 3,000 posts:bow:



Thanks, I was just noticing my number of posts today. lol Cute profile photo.


----------



## balletguy (Mar 15, 2012)

I like the fact that she posts lots of pics


----------



## mimosa (Mar 15, 2012)

I like the fact that he lists cooking as one of his interests.


----------



## balletguy (Mar 15, 2012)

I will just come out and say it...she is a cutie


----------



## Mishty (Mar 15, 2012)

Ballet is kinda awesome,I'd reenact Black Swan with him,yo!


----------



## balletguy (Mar 15, 2012)

Hey she likes Ballet...sounds like a plan!


----------



## CastingPearls (Mar 15, 2012)

I really missed him and I forgot how cute he is.


----------



## balletguy (Mar 15, 2012)

I miss her and forgot how awesome she is


----------



## NewfieGal (Mar 15, 2012)

He has nice pics and he like the beach and music... if he did dishes he'd be near perfect lol


----------



## jayduhgr8 (Mar 15, 2012)

she has a cute smile and lives in one of the places I plan to visit when I take my canadian adventure.


----------



## balletguy (Mar 15, 2012)

He lives in RENO....very cool


----------



## TwilightStarr (Mar 15, 2012)

I love that he looks like he is about to bust out with jazz hands in his profile picture


----------



## jayduhgr8 (Mar 15, 2012)

Love the fact that music is a big part of her life. Music should be a huge part of everyone's because its so expressive.


----------



## TwilightStarr (Mar 15, 2012)

He lives in Reno and he's superman at night! What's not to like about that?!


----------



## jayduhgr8 (Mar 15, 2012)

TwilightStarr said:


> He lives in Reno and he's superman at night! What's not to like about that?!



My superpowers are more prevalent under moonlight as opposed to the Real superman who draws power and energy from the sun....haha


----------



## NewfieGal (Mar 16, 2012)

He's got Homer Simpson as his avatar I mean what's cooler then that right


----------



## mimosa (Mar 16, 2012)

Delivers kindness in every post. A lady like me truly appreciates that. :bow:


----------



## Mathias (Mar 16, 2012)

She's not afraid to say how she truly feels!


----------



## jayduhgr8 (Mar 16, 2012)

He is a fellow gamer


----------



## balletguy (Mar 16, 2012)

cool avatar he has


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Mar 17, 2012)

balletguy said:


> cool avatar he has



He likes my shoes.


----------



## LeoGibson (Mar 17, 2012)

She's a pretty lady who is a good mama to her cats and has a wicked sense of humor at times in her posts.


----------



## NewfieGal (Mar 17, 2012)

He has interesting posts, seems like a cool guy and he lives in one of the states i'd like to visit


----------



## penguin (Mar 17, 2012)

She's bubbly and seems like she'd be fun to hang out with.


----------



## CastingPearls (Mar 17, 2012)

Her daughter's balls.


----------



## penguin (Mar 17, 2012)

She loves my daughter, balls and all


----------



## jayduhgr8 (Mar 17, 2012)

Her name is Penguin. How could you not like that


----------



## tonynyc (Mar 17, 2012)

Great avatar and the Homer Rules... :happy: :bow: :bow: :bow:


----------



## bmann0413 (Mar 17, 2012)

He's a super intelligent dude. I respect that.


----------



## mimosa (Mar 17, 2012)

He's a handsome dude. Cool too!:bow:


----------



## Dromond (Mar 18, 2012)

Ella es muy bonita!


----------



## penguin (Mar 18, 2012)

He's invited me to game with him any time we're in the same place. One day!!


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Mar 18, 2012)

penguin said:


> He's invited me to game with him any time we're in the same place. One day!!



She has an awesome outlook on life (and a darned cute kid).


----------



## tonynyc (Mar 18, 2012)

Wise-Sexy-Strong :bow: :bow: :bow:


----------



## NewfieGal (Mar 18, 2012)

Whats not to like he likes sports, he's a cool guy and personally any guy who likes to slow dance has two thumbs up from me :bow:


----------



## balletguy (Mar 18, 2012)

She is from Newfoundland...that is pretty cool


----------



## NewfieGal (Mar 19, 2012)

If by cool you mean cold then yes you'd be right... lol... I like that he thinks living here is cool, which it is I think everyone of you should move here  I mean who doesn't wanna live on an island lol

I like his pics and his posts, seems like a nice guy


----------



## Deacone (Mar 19, 2012)

She's got a great smile!


----------



## willowmoon (Mar 19, 2012)

Her eternal love of all things Pokémon. :happy:


----------



## NewfieGal (Mar 19, 2012)

I like his birthday cause its my birthday too lol and he like duran duran yes that is alright with me


----------



## rellis10 (Mar 19, 2012)

NewfieGal said:


> I like his birthday cause its my birthday too lol and he like duran duran yes that is alright with me



She's clearly got a very good taste in crushes  Seriously though, she's always happy, bright and cheerful. A very positive person


----------



## mz_puss (Mar 20, 2012)

his picture on his profile, his a handsome boy


----------



## Mathias (Mar 20, 2012)

Haven't seen her posting in a little while. Glad she's back!


----------



## willowmoon (Mar 20, 2012)

I share his anger with Capcom over Street Fighter X Tekken as well, so I totally get where he's coming from.


----------



## imaginarydiva21 (Mar 20, 2012)

His peircing stare


----------



## Dromond (Mar 20, 2012)

She seems like a really nice person.


----------



## Linda (Mar 20, 2012)

Bowing down to his greatness. :bow:


----------



## Mathias (Mar 20, 2012)

She's great herself and super fun to talk to!


----------



## imaginarydiva21 (Mar 20, 2012)

A very cheeky cute smile


----------



## bmann0413 (Mar 21, 2012)

She's in London. That's on my list of places to visit before I die.


----------



## Deacone (Mar 23, 2012)

Every single time I look at his avatar, I can't help but think Questionable Content lol.


----------



## CastingPearls (Mar 23, 2012)

She has that rare combination of being fierce, hot and adorable.


----------



## TwilightStarr (Mar 23, 2012)

She has the best profile picture EVER!!


----------



## NewfieGal (Mar 24, 2012)

She totally rocks wat's not to like about that


----------



## bmann0413 (Mar 25, 2012)

She's totally sweet and has a Dims crush on me. Which works because I have a Dims crush on her! lol


----------



## Mathias (Mar 25, 2012)

He's from Louisiana. It's one of the places I want to visit (and maybe live there, who knows?)


----------



## bmann0413 (Mar 25, 2012)

Dude, it's boring in most places here. This is just a visiting destination, that's all. The only interesting places to live are New Orleans, Lafayette, Monroe, and Shreveport. And maybe Lake Charles.

Anyhow, I like the fact that Matt is a gamer like me.


----------



## tonynyc (Mar 25, 2012)

Cool guy and certainly does not live in a boring place


----------



## bmann0413 (Mar 29, 2012)

He thinks I'm cool.


----------



## willowmoon (Mar 29, 2012)

The guy's a hardcore gamer which I can totally respect!


----------



## rellis10 (Mar 29, 2012)

willowmoon said:


> The guy's a hardcore gamer which I can totally respect!



He's a truly great guy, and his avatar comment never fails to make me smile


----------



## tonynyc (Mar 29, 2012)

Great knowledge of the squared circle and definitely worthy of a *Double Power Bodyslam Rep...*


----------



## rellis10 (Mar 29, 2012)

tonynyc said:


> Great knowledge of the squared circle and definitely worthy of a *Double Power Bodyslam Rep...*



I like that he picked one of my all time favorite wrestlers for that video, Brock Lesnar, and that he's one of the nicest and most sincere people here


----------



## one2one (Mar 29, 2012)

He's a real class act, and I'm so happy he found a new job!


----------



## Mathias (Mar 29, 2012)

I like the art in her avatar!


----------



## CastingPearls (Mar 29, 2012)

Stewart....that little gumdrop nose in Matt's profile pic just makes me melt.


----------



## bigpapi4u (Mar 29, 2012)

she is a beautifull classy lady and i love her avatar


----------



## littlefairywren (Mar 30, 2012)

He plays with us in the word threads.


----------



## bmann0413 (Mar 30, 2012)

She's a sweet lady.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 30, 2012)

His knowledge on most newer cartoons!


----------



## NewfieGal (Mar 30, 2012)

Omg i LOVE his new avatar... are you saying your a free man symbolically lol


----------



## Mathias (Mar 30, 2012)

I am a free man! lol I like her bubbly personality!


----------



## tonynyc (Mar 30, 2012)

Class act- and I enjoy debates on the NFL thread... looking forward to 2012


----------



## mimosa (Mar 31, 2012)

He is all kinds of coolness. :bow:


----------



## HottiMegan (Mar 31, 2012)

She always has something sweet to say to people


----------



## mimosa (Mar 31, 2012)

She's pretty and adorable. :happy:


----------



## balletguy (Mar 31, 2012)

I like her screen name


----------



## mimosa (Apr 1, 2012)

balletguy said:


> I like her screen name



I like his screen name.


----------



## bmann0413 (Apr 1, 2012)

I just like her. She's awesome.


----------



## balletguy (Apr 1, 2012)

I like his little cartoon guy


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Apr 1, 2012)

balletguy said:


> I like his little cartoon guy



He didn't know about Peen until I taught him


----------



## balletguy (Apr 1, 2012)

She taught me what Peen means


----------



## rellis10 (Apr 1, 2012)

Anyone who counts 'going to the beach' and 'beer' as interests is absolutely fine by me


----------



## balletguy (Apr 1, 2012)

All the ladies love him here..hes the man


----------



## one2one (Apr 1, 2012)

I like his exuberance.


----------



## TwilightStarr (Apr 2, 2012)

Her location reminds me of one of my favorite songs!


----------



## Mathias (Apr 2, 2012)

Her profile picture is nice.


----------



## HottiMegan (Apr 2, 2012)

His smile never fails to give me a big smile


----------



## Mathias (Apr 2, 2012)

Judging by her posts, she's a great Mom!


----------



## NewfieGal (Apr 2, 2012)

He's very active in the threads and always has something good to say


----------



## willowmoon (Apr 2, 2012)

One of the nicest people here on Dims! And a nice smile as well !!!


----------



## Mishty (Apr 2, 2012)

Watched Willow this weekend!
Rockin' movie! Made me think of yous,yo! 
Willowmoon,it's like something from an older Anne Rice novel.


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 2, 2012)

Every book she reads I end up buying. lol


----------



## NewfieGal (Apr 2, 2012)

She's a beautiful person and she likes to read so thats a bonus like


----------



## TwilightStarr (Apr 2, 2012)

She likes country music!


----------



## MzDeeZyre (Apr 2, 2012)

She likes Lip Gloss!!


----------



## bmann0413 (Apr 2, 2012)

She's a pretty cool person.


----------



## NewfieGal (Apr 2, 2012)

He likes to write and draw and ya gotta like imagination


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 2, 2012)

Gorgeous smile :wubu: and a positive spirit


----------



## Scorsese86 (Apr 3, 2012)

My partner in crime: also, great taste in pop culture


----------



## Deven (Apr 3, 2012)

He's at least willing to bend on issues in places like Hyde Park.


----------



## mimosa (Apr 3, 2012)

She looked gorgeous on her photo in the "post your sexiest pics in clothes" thread.


----------



## Mathias (Apr 3, 2012)

She's always so nice to me.


----------



## mimosa (Apr 3, 2012)

It's so easy to be nice to you. You are cute and sweet to me. xo


----------



## Mathias (Apr 4, 2012)

She is always there if I ever needed someone to talk to and always has a ind word.


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 4, 2012)

Always great to debate sports with him - and still manages to keep his cool :bow: :bow:


----------



## balletguy (Apr 5, 2012)

The Dougboy pic is awesome


----------



## Scorsese86 (Apr 5, 2012)

I got to say he has a fascinating username


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 5, 2012)

Family Values :happy: :happy:


----------



## mimosa (Apr 5, 2012)

I get a positive vibe from this gentleman. :bow:


----------



## balletguy (Apr 5, 2012)

Her pics are awesome


----------



## mimosa (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanks for all of your kind comments. A person like me can truly appreciate that. :happy:


----------



## Mathias (Apr 5, 2012)

She says some of the most nicest things about everyone!


----------



## mimosa (Apr 6, 2012)

Mathias said:


> She says some of the most nicest things about everyone!



Thanks. I try. Even about my ex. But it's getting harder to say nice things about him. 

I am glad you got new glasses! Yay for new glasses, handsome. :happy: :kiss2:


----------



## bmann0413 (Apr 6, 2012)

She's super sweet and an awesome friend.


----------



## NewfieGal (Apr 6, 2012)

He's a super nice guy with a beautiful smile, and he's the age I want to be again just for a little while lol


----------



## willowmoon (Apr 6, 2012)

She has a fantastic smile and is really sweet as well!


----------



## AuntHen (Apr 6, 2012)

has great taste in music, TV, games, etc.


----------



## willowmoon (Apr 6, 2012)

Her love of all things MST3K!


----------



## balletguy (Apr 6, 2012)

He lives in WI...go Brew Crew!


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 6, 2012)

willowmoon said:


> Her love of all things MST3K!



*NY Giants fan!!!* :bow: :bow: :bow:











balletguy said:


> He lives in WI...go Brew Crew!



*Always has something nice to say to the wonderful BBW of Dims *


----------



## MzDeeZyre (Apr 6, 2012)

he's got great arms!!


----------



## imaginarydiva21 (Apr 6, 2012)

don't know you but you have a really pretty face


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 6, 2012)

She has beautiful eyes.


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 6, 2012)

Gorgeous :wubu: :wubu: :wubu: and Glamorous :smitten: :smitten: :smitten:


----------



## Aust99 (Apr 7, 2012)

Lovely gentleman and such a babe!


----------



## AuntHen (Apr 7, 2012)

kind, funny, totally beautiful... so much to like :happy:


----------



## rellis10 (Apr 7, 2012)

She's sweet, charming and always looks on the positive side of things


----------



## TwilightStarr (Apr 7, 2012)

He's super nice!


----------



## spiritangel (Apr 7, 2012)

she is adoraple, spunky and has fantastic taste


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 7, 2012)

Always ready to spread good vibes on the Dims Board


----------



## spiritangel (Apr 7, 2012)

He is living proof that amazing men are alive and well, and gives us hope that we may find somone equally as amazing


----------



## rellis10 (Apr 7, 2012)

Her new avatar has me singing nursery rhymes in my head


----------



## Aust99 (Apr 7, 2012)

rellis10 said:


> Her new avatar has me singing nursery rhymes in my head



Spunky and sexy accent!


----------



## spiritangel (Apr 7, 2012)

rellis10 said:


> Her new avatar has me singing nursery rhymes in my head



for some reason this scares me.................................


She is stunningly beautiful, has amazing hair of which I am envious, and is a fellow aussie need I say more?


----------



## Mathias (Apr 7, 2012)

I really like her latest avatar as well! :smitten:


----------



## spiritangel (Apr 8, 2012)

Matty keeps trying and it is wonderful to see his confidence growing


----------



## pdgujer148 (Apr 8, 2012)

Honestly? Online game or not I dig you spirituality and always wish you the best.


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 8, 2012)

Like the signature and being a breakfast Messiah is a good thing


----------



## rellis10 (Apr 8, 2012)

Always respectful, kind-hearted and never has a bad word to say about anyone


----------



## Aust99 (Apr 8, 2012)

He worked really hard and never gave up in the job hunt.... I like man with persistence.


----------



## TwilightStarr (Apr 8, 2012)

She has perfect bangs that I am super jealous of! 

I can never get mine exactly like I want them lol


----------



## bmann0413 (Apr 9, 2012)

She seems like she's a nerd. And of course, nerds are awesome.


----------



## spiritangel (Apr 9, 2012)

he is a nerd and nerds are cool


----------



## Blackhawk2293 (Apr 9, 2012)

She's easy to talk to... and she's attractive!


----------



## rellis10 (Apr 9, 2012)

He's always struck me as a man with a great amount of character and is very likable


----------



## willowmoon (Apr 9, 2012)

I would have to say he's the coolest guy in the U.K. !!


----------



## Aust99 (Apr 9, 2012)

Cute and nerdy!


----------



## willowmoon (Apr 9, 2012)

Heh.... talk nerdy to me! 

I like her new haircolor, it looks really good on her!


----------



## spiritangel (Apr 9, 2012)

He recites Vogon Poetry one also wonders if he hooks people up to the neural enhancers and such as well......................


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Apr 9, 2012)

She's one f the kindest souls I've met on the Internet, and she has an awesome new avatar!


----------



## spiritangel (Apr 9, 2012)

well I love her new avatar  she is also very spunky and not afraid to say what she thinks


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 9, 2012)

All her new pics are lovely. She's a natural beauty.


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 9, 2012)

Just as lovely and wonderful :wubu:


----------



## NewfieGal (Apr 11, 2012)

His kind words, i like his pics, and I'm pretty sure he's got a great sense of humor which is awesome!


----------



## balletguy (Apr 11, 2012)

I like her posts she seams like a cool person


----------



## NewfieGal (Apr 11, 2012)

Thanks I'm gonna use the same answer for you


----------



## rellis10 (Apr 11, 2012)

She's a kind hearted, warm and charming person. She completely and utterly deserves her Mr Right and I'm sure he'll arrive soon


----------



## NewfieGal (Apr 11, 2012)

He's a charming young man with a warm smile and an awesome accent


----------



## Mathias (Apr 11, 2012)

She's very nice and I made her crush list!


----------



## rellis10 (Apr 11, 2012)

He has maturity and wisdom well beyond his years.


----------



## spiritangel (Apr 11, 2012)

He never gave up even in the face of great adversity


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 11, 2012)

She never fails to encourage others even when she's not feeling her finest.


----------



## Mathias (Apr 11, 2012)

I can always count on her if I need to hear an encouraging quote.


----------



## spiritangel (Apr 11, 2012)

Matty reminds me to keep trying and to not give up


----------



## Mathias (Apr 11, 2012)

She's always there to give me a pep talk!


----------



## NewfieGal (Apr 13, 2012)

He's a sweet guy, i love the Mario avatars, he seems so positive and cheerful


----------



## balletguy (Apr 13, 2012)

Her posts are always so positive


----------



## spiritangel (Apr 13, 2012)

He has great taste


----------



## TwilightStarr (Apr 13, 2012)

She does scrapbooking, I am jealous!
I would love to do that!


----------



## spiritangel (Apr 13, 2012)

TwilightStarr said:


> She does scrapbooking, I am jealous!
> I would love to do that!



it is not hard  sooo many great online forums and shops around be warned is addictive!!


She has an adorable new avatar pic, and radiates joy


----------



## balletguy (Apr 14, 2012)

one of the collest people ever


----------



## spiritangel (Apr 14, 2012)

I miss our conversations and am ever so glad he is around again


----------



## balletguy (Apr 14, 2012)

ummm have u sceen her pics? she is a hottie


----------



## NewfieGal (Apr 14, 2012)

He's obviously a very smart guy, he notices good things about great people


----------



## balletguy (Apr 14, 2012)

I just find it cool that she is from newfoundland........for a kid from the south in the USA that is super cool


----------



## NewfieGal (Apr 14, 2012)

I like that someone besides me thinks Newfoundland is super cool... knew you were smart


----------



## balletguy (Apr 14, 2012)

She is a cutie!


----------



## NewfieGal (Apr 14, 2012)

He's very sweet and nice


----------



## balletguy (Apr 14, 2012)

The more I get to know her the more I like her, she is a Nurse I mean come on she is saving lives...


----------



## willowmoon (Apr 14, 2012)

He seems like a pretty cool guy and tells it like it is, which I can definitely respect!


----------



## mz_puss (Apr 14, 2012)

His ever so witty


----------



## Aust99 (Apr 14, 2012)

She is babalicious and her personality matches her amazing beauty!


----------



## balletguy (Apr 14, 2012)

her avatar is very cool


----------



## bmann0413 (Apr 14, 2012)

He thinks I look like a party guy. If only he knew it's the opposite. lol


----------



## rellis10 (Apr 14, 2012)

He's just had his birthday! And, even if not a party guy, he's a really cool guy with a lot of charm and wit


----------



## spiritangel (Apr 14, 2012)

He is also charming and very talented with words


----------



## one2one (Apr 14, 2012)

Luv her heart!


----------



## TwilightStarr (Apr 14, 2012)

Any girl that outright admits that she is sassy is AWESOME!!


----------



## NewfieGal (Apr 15, 2012)

She is one cool chick!


----------



## bmann0413 (Apr 15, 2012)

She's super nice and makes me wanna go visit her in Newfoundland. lol


----------



## LeoGibson (Apr 15, 2012)

How can you not like a man that wears a crown well!


----------



## Aust99 (Apr 15, 2012)

Texan hottie!!!


----------



## Scorsese86 (Apr 15, 2012)

She's beautiful, smart and kind - absolutely wonderful.


----------



## spiritangel (Apr 15, 2012)

He is a great guy, passionate about his politics and in love


----------



## Mishty (Apr 15, 2012)

She looks ammmmmazing in white. :blush:


----------



## balletguy (Apr 15, 2012)

She has nice eyes


----------



## spiritangel (Apr 15, 2012)

Love his avatar pic


----------



## NewfieGal (Apr 15, 2012)

She is unique and special, someone i wish i were more like


----------



## balletguy (Apr 15, 2012)

She is a very honest person, I like her alot


----------



## Aust99 (Apr 15, 2012)

He is posting more regularly lately and has an interesting profile/ avatar pic.


----------



## bigpapi4u (Apr 15, 2012)

she is very cute and I love her accent:wubu:


----------



## WVMountainrear (Apr 15, 2012)

He's handsome and sweet and has turned out to be a lovely addition to our Dims family.


----------



## NewfieGal (Apr 15, 2012)

She truly is a lovely lady and she's a hopeless romantic just like me...


----------



## spiritangel (Apr 15, 2012)

another mushy gushy girly hopeless romantic just like me

with an amazing smile


----------



## mz_puss (Apr 15, 2012)

Her big heart and her sense of humor <3


----------



## balletguy (Apr 15, 2012)

she is in the landof OZ...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 15, 2012)

His name always makes me think of Spandau Ballet...


----------



## balletguy (Apr 15, 2012)

she is a clasic...what is not to like bout her


----------



## spiritangel (Apr 15, 2012)

I see his user name and for some reason start singing "were men, men in tights, roaming around the forrest looking for fights......................"


----------



## Mathias (Apr 15, 2012)

She's amazing! And always so positive!


----------



## Linda (Apr 15, 2012)

I wish we lived closer so we could hang out. He is awesome!!


----------



## Mathias (Apr 15, 2012)

Thanks to her I know how many days there are until Christmas! lol


----------



## NewfieGal (Apr 16, 2012)

i like that you are learning things lol but the# of days till Christmas really uggghhh lol i will forgive that cause your a good guy


----------



## spiritangel (Apr 16, 2012)

(you would hate me already thinking about Christmas Presents as all family birthday ones are done)

She has a great sense of humour and has been a joyous addition to Dims


----------



## NewfieGal (Apr 16, 2012)

I like you too much to ever hate you even for speaking of Christmas in April lol... i like that you are organized and you've been very welcoming


----------



## Mishty (Apr 16, 2012)

I no longer see her as a n00b, but as a member and an extremely sweet one at that! (did I mention adorable?)


----------



## mz_puss (Apr 16, 2012)

She is one hot sexy lady and shes smart and funny to boot <3 and I have a crush on her xXx


----------



## NewfieGal (Apr 16, 2012)

She's beautiful for sure and I'd say pretty smart too


----------



## Scorsese86 (Apr 16, 2012)

A very sweet and caring young lady


----------



## spiritangel (Apr 16, 2012)

A wonderful and articulate Man


----------



## Mathias (Apr 16, 2012)

A very sweet lady!


----------



## Mishty (Apr 16, 2012)

When he hits the lottery and moves to FL he's taking me with him. 
Right?


----------



## Aust99 (Apr 16, 2012)

Her attitude!!! And she's easy on the eye!


----------



## Mathias (Apr 16, 2012)

Sure you can! I always ALWAYS chuckle when I see the word "Lickskillet." 

and for Aust...

Love the Dr. S quote!


----------



## Scorsese86 (Apr 16, 2012)

He lives in Pennsylvania, and he's against Santorum, (not a Republican, no, but still no Santorum fan)


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 16, 2012)

class act... also not a fan of santorum


----------



## TwilightStarr (Apr 16, 2012)

He likes bottom heavy BBW's and cooking shows! 
What's up new BFF?! lol


----------



## mimosa (Apr 16, 2012)

I really like her new profile photos. She is super pretty. :bow:


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 16, 2012)

fluffy goodness and always has a positive outlook


----------



## Mishty (Apr 16, 2012)

He's a true gentleman with a heart of pure gold and a build of steel.


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 16, 2012)

Her FB wall makes me LOL


----------



## Mathias (Apr 17, 2012)

She is always so cheerful and fun loving.


----------



## spiritangel (Apr 17, 2012)

Matty Promised wed get to hear him sing

still waiting but the fact he can sing is totally awesome


----------



## Mishty (Apr 17, 2012)

She's got a beautiful soul.


----------



## rellis10 (Apr 17, 2012)

Gorgeous and open with her feelings and words, a real star of the dims community


----------



## spiritangel (Apr 17, 2012)

A gentleman in the best way


----------



## NewfieGal (Apr 17, 2012)

She's just someone to like  she's nice pretty talented and has a cool accent so its a like all way around


----------



## mz_puss (Apr 18, 2012)

she has a beautiful smile in her profile pic


----------



## Mishty (Apr 18, 2012)

She's other worldly beautiful. Sexier than bacon,and sultry like Norma Jean. She makes me wanna move to Oz just to live outside her window. :blush:


----------



## spiritangel (Apr 18, 2012)

She gives amazing compliments

is a truly Amazing soul

and someone I soo want to hang out with one day


----------



## Mathias (Apr 19, 2012)

I'd love to visit Australia one day to meet her!


----------



## NewfieGal (Apr 19, 2012)

Has an amazing personality and when he smiles you can almost see the twinkle of mischief in his eyes


----------



## Mishty (Apr 19, 2012)

I love how easy and welcoming her smile is. It invites you right I .


----------



## TwilightStarr (Apr 19, 2012)

Sh rocks some cute glasses and likes to read


----------



## NewfieGal (Apr 19, 2012)

I think She's cool, would totally hang out with her!


----------



## spiritangel (Apr 19, 2012)

I love how her inner light radiates and glows


----------



## Scorsese86 (Apr 19, 2012)

Beautiful, charming and caring... a wonderful human being


----------



## Mishty (Apr 19, 2012)

He's sweet,charming and intelligent. 
:batting:


----------



## balletguy (Apr 19, 2012)

She is always pasing the love around, she is so positive.


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 19, 2012)

He's enthusiastic.


----------



## spiritangel (Apr 19, 2012)

A wonderful friend, and social butterfly, who is about to have an amazing summer


----------



## Mathias (Apr 19, 2012)

She always tries to stay positive even when things don't work out.


----------



## NewfieGal (Apr 20, 2012)

His response are positive and i think he says just the nicest things to people a born complimenter


----------



## balletguy (Apr 20, 2012)

She is always positive in her posts. I picture her as always with a smile on her face


----------



## Mishty (Apr 20, 2012)

He's so nice,and open. Plus,a man that likes ballet? Shit yeah!


----------



## balletguy (Apr 20, 2012)

She likes a man that likes ballet:bow:


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 20, 2012)

They're co-directors of a mutual admiration society.


----------



## balletguy (Apr 20, 2012)

She is a funny funny person


----------



## NewfieGal (Apr 20, 2012)

He's a really nice and has a sense of humour


----------



## RabbitScorpion (Apr 21, 2012)

With looks and personality to match, an "ambassador" for the island that is half of what made me (both my maternal grandparents from from Nfld.)


----------



## spiritangel (Apr 21, 2012)

appreciates our newfie girl


----------



## NewfieGal (Apr 21, 2012)

I just plain old like her! She has been welcoming she's a romantic like me and I'd say if i was as crafty as her we might be long lost sisters lol


----------



## rellis10 (Apr 21, 2012)

Despite what she said in the "Ask a question..." thread, she IS unique and brings a brings a lot of happiness and kindness to these boards


----------



## WVMountainrear (Apr 21, 2012)

He's kind and sweet and gives lovely compliments despite the fact that it's been entirely too long since we've caught up with each other.


----------



## LeoGibson (Apr 21, 2012)

She's gorgeous and fun and recently celebrated a milestone anniversary.


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 21, 2012)

Clever signature... it sure is an *Ominous* one .... hmmm what would LeoGibson be waiting for...


----------



## AuntHen (Apr 21, 2012)

he is funny and intelligent


----------



## balletguy (Apr 21, 2012)

love her quote


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 21, 2012)

Fan of cooking -


----------



## NewfieGal (Apr 21, 2012)

Friendly smile, his like if cooking shows and his preference in women smart man


----------



## balletguy (Apr 21, 2012)

she is a cutie


----------



## spiritangel (Apr 21, 2012)

He is full of interesting things and he does Ballet


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Apr 21, 2012)

She makes me smile.


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 21, 2012)

Her girlcat makes excellent decisions.


----------



## spiritangel (Apr 21, 2012)

She is an amazing and insightful friend


----------



## NewfieGal (Apr 21, 2012)

She has had lots of good things to say in her over 7000 posts, she is one cool chick


----------



## TwilightStarr (Apr 21, 2012)

Her smiling face always make me smile


----------



## balletguy (Apr 22, 2012)

She is from Kentucky...go wildcats


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Apr 22, 2012)

*he posted a very *AWESOME* pic in the awesome pic thread * :smitten:


----------



## spiritangel (Apr 22, 2012)

a fellow angel with fantastic taste in cute and quirky hats


----------



## Mathias (Apr 22, 2012)

Amanda always gives out great advice!


----------



## littlefairywren (Apr 24, 2012)

He is a gentleman a good person to boot.


----------



## NewfieGal (Apr 24, 2012)

She is friendly,she like reading and chocolate that's cool wit me


----------



## bmann0413 (Apr 24, 2012)

What's NOT to like about her?



Answer: Absolutely nothing. She's just awesome.


----------



## NewfieGal (Apr 27, 2012)

A lot but thanks 

I think he has a wonderful smile it makes me smile, i like smiles that are contagious


----------



## spiritangel (Apr 27, 2012)

She is certainly one whose smile is contagous as is her wonderful attitude to life


----------



## balletguy (Apr 28, 2012)

she is a sweet, sweet person


----------



## spiritangel (Apr 28, 2012)

He is a handsome hotty


----------



## NewfieGal (Apr 29, 2012)

I like that i agree with alot of her thoughts she is a complete gem and whoever gets the chance to be around her are lucky individuals!


----------



## balletguy (Apr 29, 2012)

She is a very nice person to chat with


----------



## NewfieGal (Apr 29, 2012)

I also think he is nice to chat with, i like his new avatar pic its cute


----------



## spiritangel (Apr 30, 2012)

she is sunshine on a cloudy day


----------



## Mathias (Apr 30, 2012)

She really is an angel!


----------



## NewfieGal (Apr 30, 2012)

I like his constant avatar changes makea me long for my old nintendo, he's a cool guy who makes people happy


----------



## littlefairywren (Apr 30, 2012)

She always has something kind to say.


----------



## spiritangel (Apr 30, 2012)

A totally Amazing and luminous friend


----------



## NewfieGal (Apr 30, 2012)

I like everything I've learned seen or read from her, if i ever makes a trip down under definitely going to visit her(that is if she wanted a visit from me lol)


----------



## willowmoon (May 1, 2012)

One of the nicest ladies here on Dims and she also has a beautiful smile!


----------



## NewfieGal (May 1, 2012)

He speaks kind words and is a football fan, although he should switch teams  lol go Giants


----------



## spiritangel (May 1, 2012)

She should so totally visit down under and we can all meet up in Melbourne and get Julie to show us around


----------



## Deven (May 2, 2012)

She writes beautifully


----------



## CastingPearls (May 2, 2012)

She's quite loyal and steadfast to what she believes in.


----------



## MaxArden (May 2, 2012)

She's fearless and awesome!


----------



## littlefairywren (May 2, 2012)

I agree with his praise of Lainey.


----------



## mimosa (May 3, 2012)

Great lady. Super sweet. :bow::happy:


----------



## Mathias (May 3, 2012)

She's so kind and compassionate!


----------



## mimosa (May 3, 2012)

He's a sweetie pie. :bow::kiss2:


----------



## NewfieGal (May 3, 2012)

She is a lovely person inside and out, with many nice thoughts to pass on


----------



## BrownEyedChica (May 3, 2012)

Has a great smile


----------



## Mishty (May 4, 2012)

She's baaaaaaack!


----------



## NewfieGal (May 4, 2012)

I like her signature i also like her pics very pretty


----------



## bmann0413 (May 4, 2012)

I like her pics because she's very pretty!


----------



## spiritangel (May 4, 2012)

He is the originator of this the most awesemest of threads on Dim's


----------



## NewfieGal (May 4, 2012)

I like the cool pictures and phrases she shares on facebook... i like that we're FB friends


----------



## danielson123 (May 4, 2012)

Ever the cheerful soul and so warm-hearted!


----------



## rellis10 (May 4, 2012)

danielson123 said:


> Ever the cheerful soul and so warm-hearted!



He's such a helpful, selfless and kind guy. A real gentleman and someone I'd love to get a chance to hang out with someday.


----------



## Mishty (May 4, 2012)

Precious,sweet boy. (and his bum is the best I've seen on a bloke in ages.) :blush:


----------



## CastingPearls (May 4, 2012)

I don't know what makes me laugh more, her FB statuses or the word Lickskillet which makes me want to do exactly that. :bow:


----------



## NewfieGal (May 4, 2012)

I like that she's a big romantic like me and very creative with it!


----------



## Mathias (May 5, 2012)

I like her smile and her Signature.


----------



## daddyoh70 (May 5, 2012)

First and foremost, he's an Eagles fan!
He quotes the Tazmanian Devil!
and he has a really cute dog!


----------



## TwilightStarr (May 5, 2012)

He plays bagpipes and watches UFC, what's not to like about that?!


----------



## NewfieGal (May 5, 2012)

I think she's pretty cool, i like her avatar pic


----------



## spiritangel (May 5, 2012)

I love how much she embraces life and is full of happiness and compliments and other wonderful and good things


----------



## Mathias (May 5, 2012)

I like the fact that she's into scrapbooking.


----------



## NewfieGal (May 5, 2012)

I like his beautiful smile and his sunny outlook on things


----------



## Mishty (May 6, 2012)

Whenever I see her screen name I think of the OCMS song My Good Gal. Rocking song,and rocking lady! Newfeegallll.


----------



## spiritangel (May 6, 2012)

words can not describe how absolutely amazing and brilliant she is

her heart is the biggest of anyone I have ever encountered


----------



## CastingPearls (May 6, 2012)

I have to agree with Amanda on Misty. 


Amanda, is enthusiastic and positive and encouraging in spite of sometimes challenging circumstances.


----------



## Mathias (May 6, 2012)

She's very courageous!


----------



## spiritangel (May 6, 2012)

Matty Never lets life keep him down for to long, he always bounces back and all with a giant smile


----------



## NewfieGal (May 6, 2012)

I like that her positivity helps keep me more positive when i don't feel like it


----------



## BBWbonnie (May 7, 2012)

She looks really cute:wubu:


----------



## willowmoon (May 7, 2012)

Love her hairstyle!


----------



## NewfieGal (May 7, 2012)

I like his attitude, and i like his eyes


----------



## Mishty (May 8, 2012)

She's really intelligent and kind,two great traits! 


Has anyone mentioned that smile yet?


----------



## NewfieGal (May 8, 2012)

I like her cool attitude, her confidence wish i were more like that

P.S. sending ya a big  as you may have realized i do everything big lol


----------



## RabbitScorpion (May 8, 2012)

She's at least a half an hour ahead of all of us when it comes to keeping a smile on this thread


----------



## mel (May 9, 2012)

cool screen name


----------



## Mishty (May 9, 2012)

She's lovely,classy,kind and has a little bit of a naughty side.
A typical Southern Belle.


----------



## mel (May 9, 2012)

she's purty, kewl and would be kick ass fun to hang out with!


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (May 9, 2012)

Gorgeous lady with one of the best and most heart-warming smiles around. And this is indeed apparently her year.:bow:


----------



## Mathias (May 9, 2012)

She's back here posting again.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (May 9, 2012)

Mathias said:


> She's back here posting again.




Im not trying to start anything here but you always skip me on these things, do you not like me for whatever reason? im just wondering since it happens everytime. There has to be something good you could say about me, it's not hard. Im not making a big deal out of anything, just noticed. I don't have anything against you man.


----------



## Mathias (May 9, 2012)

HeavyDuty24 said:


> Im not trying to start anything here but you always skip me on these things, do you not like me for whatever reason? im just wondering since it happens everytime. There has to be something good you could say about me, it's not hard. Im not making a big deal out of anything, just noticed. I don't have anything against you man.



I didn't mean to. You were probably faster at saying something than I was so I didn't see your comment. I've got nothing against you either.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (May 9, 2012)

Mathias said:


> I didn't mean to. You were probably faster at saying something than I was so I didn't see your comment. I've got nothing against you either.




O ok sorry about that man it just seems to happen everytime. Maybe i just post too fast. Well my bad


----------



## BBWbonnie (May 9, 2012)

He has a little man dressed in green which reminds me of broccoli and I likeeeeeee it


----------



## bigpapi4u (May 9, 2012)

BigCutieBonnie said:


> He has a little man dressed in green which reminds me of broccoli and I likeeeeeee it



she is sooooo cute


----------



## NewfieGal (May 9, 2012)

I like his smile, it looks very warm and friendly


----------



## littlefairywren (May 10, 2012)

Her pictures radiate happiness and warmth.


----------



## TwilightStarr (May 10, 2012)

She has a cat named Mouse! That is adorable!!


----------



## bmann0413 (May 11, 2012)

She's pretty cool.


----------



## Mishty (May 11, 2012)

He likes retro gaming! :happy:


----------



## NewfieGal (May 11, 2012)

I like her pics and i like her posts on the thread she makes me smile.


----------



## Mathias (May 13, 2012)

She never has anything bad to say about anyone.


----------



## littlefairywren (May 14, 2012)

He never has anything bad to say about anyone either, and he has Stuart!


----------



## CastingPearls (May 14, 2012)

Oh she has bad things to say about people who deserve even worse.


----------



## TwilightStarr (May 14, 2012)

She's plotting to rule the world! \m/


----------



## BBWbonnie (May 15, 2012)

That maybeeeeee she chose the name coz she likes Twilight


----------



## Aust99 (May 15, 2012)

She's a sweetheart who has a funny name for her tummy.


----------



## NewfieGal (May 15, 2012)

I like her pics, her avatar and her signature, she's good all ways round


----------



## rellis10 (May 16, 2012)

She thinks people who don't like chocolate are crazy, gotta love that


----------



## littlefairywren (May 16, 2012)

He is one of Dim's gentlemen.


----------



## TwilightStarr (May 16, 2012)

She lives in Australia! I am super jealous!


----------



## BrownEyedChica (May 16, 2012)

Her interests include books! Plus she has very pretttty hair


----------



## bmann0413 (May 16, 2012)

The fact that I haven't seen her in ages and now she's back! Heeeeeey!


----------



## NewfieGal (May 17, 2012)

He is bright and positive and his pics are nice


----------



## Aust99 (May 17, 2012)

She has the biggest and loveliest smile!


----------



## nikola090 (May 17, 2012)

the tallest girl that I like!


----------



## BrownEyedChica (May 17, 2012)

Definitely knows how to wear a hat!


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 17, 2012)

I love the sound of her forums name.


----------



## BrownEyedChica (May 17, 2012)

He seems to be super nice.


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 17, 2012)

She looks to be very nice too!


----------



## TwilightStarr (May 17, 2012)

He lives in Kent, I once knew a guy that lived in Kent


----------



## BrownEyedChica (May 17, 2012)

She is super pretty


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 17, 2012)

She's from Houston.


----------



## BrownEyedChica (May 17, 2012)

Doesn't have friends that make fun of BBW's


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 17, 2012)

She likes country music!


----------



## TwilightStarr (May 18, 2012)

He is cute and has the greatest youtube video EVER!


----------



## nikola090 (May 18, 2012)

she is cute and I love this topic!


----------



## spiritangel (May 18, 2012)

Has incredible eyes


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 18, 2012)

She will bend but will not break.


----------



## Aust99 (May 18, 2012)

He is lovely and a sweetheart!


----------



## NewfieGal (May 18, 2012)

I like her signature and I like her avatar and I like her posts, I like her


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 18, 2012)

She's a Newfie and she knows it! (I'm tempted to say clap your hands, but that would be a cheap joke. Oh hell, I just did it anyways.)


----------



## Mishty (May 18, 2012)

890 is my after school classroom number at the high school,and lord knows it's full of weirdos,all of them just as sweet and kind as this Weirdo. :happy:


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 18, 2012)

She loves weird shit, so she's automatically awesome to me. :happy:


----------



## tonynyc (May 18, 2012)

Fellow Comic Book Fan and appreciates Jack Kirby....


----------



## Aust99 (May 18, 2012)

GENTLEMAN to the highest degree!


----------



## spiritangel (May 18, 2012)

a truly beautiful Lady, who has killer dress sense, and is Ahmazing!


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 18, 2012)

A beautiful person, inside and out.


----------



## NewfieGal (May 18, 2012)

I like his screen name cause i like people who are different he's got a sense of humor which is also good


----------



## LeoGibson (May 19, 2012)

Those dimples! Absolutely adorable. I also like the way her posts are so upbeat and positive. She strikes me as a fun person.


----------



## balletguy (May 19, 2012)

The song Wagon Wheel is in his signature....that is so awesome


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 19, 2012)

He likes cooking. I'm hoping he can teach me. :happy:


----------



## NewfieGal (May 19, 2012)

I like his youtube video and I like that he wants to learn to cook, always a good skill


----------



## Aust99 (May 20, 2012)

She has been posting some lovely pictures and she is always so positive in her posts.


----------



## LeoGibson (May 20, 2012)

She's another with those lovely pictures, and also has a great sense of style.


----------



## NewfieGal (May 20, 2012)

He lives in Texas, so that would be a cool accent...I enjoy his posts and his signature is one of my favorite songs, he's pretty cool


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 20, 2012)

She holds the bigger prize.


----------



## NewfieGal (May 20, 2012)

He realizes the world is crazy lol thought it was just me... he makes me chuckle


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 20, 2012)

She's a real sweetheart!


----------



## imaginarydiva21 (May 20, 2012)

likes adventures


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 20, 2012)

She's stunningly gorgeous.


----------



## spiritangel (May 20, 2012)

Hes weird, wonderful and in love


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 20, 2012)

She's from a land of pure imagination!


----------



## willowmoon (May 21, 2012)

View attachment imagination.jpg


Had to do it. Gotta love his love for comic books.


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 21, 2012)

He and I have a similar sense of humor.


----------



## spiritangel (May 22, 2012)

he is one of the few people who pokes me regularly


----------



## Mathias (May 22, 2012)

She'll never let anything get her down for too long!


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (May 22, 2012)

He's a good guy and on his way to big things with that new college degree of his.


----------



## TwilightStarr (May 22, 2012)

According to her profile picture she is shorter than a shark, which is a good thing I would think lol


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 22, 2012)

She's a sweet and gorgeous woman!


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (May 22, 2012)

He has good taste. :bow:


----------



## CastingPearls (May 22, 2012)

He gives really sweet rep.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (May 22, 2012)

She is a jack of all trades and a diverse beautiful woman capable of many things.:bow:


----------



## spiritangel (May 22, 2012)

He is a great guy and its nice to see him posting around here again


----------



## NewfieGal (May 22, 2012)

She is such a good person, has been so welcoming, her posts and pics are great and i like that we're Facebook friends too


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 22, 2012)

She holds a great prize and an enormous heart.


----------



## Aust99 (May 23, 2012)

He seems to be posting a lot more lately... I'm glad he's back on my radar.


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 23, 2012)

I love her quote. Very uplifting. :happy:


----------



## BBWbonnie (May 23, 2012)

His youtube video


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 23, 2012)

She's a big Cutie!


----------



## spiritangel (May 23, 2012)

He is studying to be an Animator that is sooo cool


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 23, 2012)

She makes wonderful arts and crafts.


----------



## bmann0413 (May 24, 2012)

He's awesome. You rock ultimate, bro!


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 24, 2012)

He's a Whovian! Geronimo!


----------



## balletguy (May 24, 2012)

I like the avatar pretty cool pic


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 24, 2012)

His forums name suggests beauty and grace.


----------



## spiritangel (May 25, 2012)

He is yet another whovian (we are everywhere)


----------



## balletguy (May 25, 2012)

she is a great person


----------



## spiritangel (May 25, 2012)

He is always great fun and very interesting to chat to


----------



## Mathias (May 25, 2012)

I've always enjoyed our conversations!


----------



## balletguy (May 25, 2012)

he is from PA...go 76ers


----------



## spiritangel (May 25, 2012)

He really is a Hotty especially all clean shaven


----------



## AuntHen (May 25, 2012)

creative and positive


----------



## Aust99 (May 26, 2012)

Loverly. Just Loverly!!!! In all ways. She is a peach!!!!
Spelling is intentional!


----------



## balletguy (May 26, 2012)

she is a cutie


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 26, 2012)

He has a love of music!


----------



## rellis10 (May 27, 2012)

He's been a constant source of activity here recently and always has a positive word to give


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 27, 2012)

He's a good man and a positive force on here.


----------



## bmann0413 (May 27, 2012)

He's someone who knows more about cartoons and stuff like that than I do. It's nice to have conversations with him about some things that I have no information on. He's been a source of help for me bettering my techniques as well. Glad to have him as a friend.


----------



## spiritangel (May 27, 2012)

he has a huge heart and even bigger smile


----------



## CastingPearls (May 27, 2012)

She sends the sweetest care packages.


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 27, 2012)

She's a wonderful woman with a strong sense of self that I would love to have.


----------



## TwilightStarr (May 27, 2012)

He is a Aspiring Animator/Cartoonist

I am jealous! I have never been good with drawing, I like words better!


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 28, 2012)

She likes words! Perhaps she can teach me how to use mine more eloquently. :happy:


----------



## spiritangel (May 28, 2012)

He underestimates himself, however he is full of positive messages for other people and is an all round great guy


----------



## Mathias (May 28, 2012)

Her knowledge of things sci fi!


----------



## WVMountainrear (May 28, 2012)

He's a recent graduate!


----------



## rellis10 (May 28, 2012)

lovelylady78 said:


> He's a recent graduate!



And she's a recent birthday girl  She's also one of the happiest, most resilient people I know.


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 28, 2012)

He's a wonderful fellow that I hope to meet.


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (May 28, 2012)

Weirdo890 said:


> He's a wonderful fellow that I hope to meet.



He's very prolific.


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 28, 2012)

She's a geek and a cat lover. That's cool.


----------



## spiritangel (May 31, 2012)

He has a big heart


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (May 31, 2012)

She gets so excited about crafting that I go and dig out my crafting stuff and scrapbook.


----------



## spiritangel (May 31, 2012)

Diana_Prince245 said:


> She gets so excited about crafting that I go and dig out my crafting stuff and scrapbook.



I love that I inspire her to create and am looking forward to seeing some of said creations


----------



## Mathias (Jun 1, 2012)

She's a great artist!


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 1, 2012)

Matty Graduated and has a very bright future ahead of him


----------



## Aust99 (Jun 2, 2012)

spiritangel said:


> Matty Graduated and has a very bright future ahead of him



She's very intuitive.....


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 2, 2012)

She is wonderful, and lovely and just all round awesome


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 2, 2012)

All of her posts make her seem like a true Angel  :bow:


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 2, 2012)

She has amazing eyes and a kick butt attitude plus she is a fellow fairy


----------



## MistahSmooth_CT (Jun 2, 2012)

She's very pretty!


----------



## willowmoon (Jun 2, 2012)

He has one of the coolest usernames out there! :bow::bow::bow:


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 2, 2012)

When he posts about retro games and such he always brings back memories of the good kind


----------



## rellis10 (Jun 2, 2012)

She's gentle, caring and very intuitive


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 3, 2012)

he has a poetic soul and never gives up


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Jun 3, 2012)

Lives in the land of pure imagination... a place I'd like to be...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 3, 2012)

She seems as lovely on the inside as she is on the outside


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Jun 3, 2012)

Has always been very nice, not to mention beautiful


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 3, 2012)

Has a very beautiful face, lovely hair and amazing eyes, plus is such a wonderful person the whole package


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 4, 2012)

She doesn't lash out at her haters, which is commendable. Her latest blog was also pretty cool.


----------



## Mathias (Jun 4, 2012)

She has a great blog as well!


----------



## mz_puss (Jun 4, 2012)

he has a warm heart and a sweet smile !


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 4, 2012)

4 love her to death one of the most courageous people I have ever known


----------



## tonynyc (Jun 4, 2012)

warm and caring


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Jun 6, 2012)

Has a really nice smile


----------



## littlefairywren (Jun 6, 2012)

She's a real sweetheart.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 6, 2012)

wonky hearts >3


----------



## Mathias (Jun 6, 2012)

I like the picture in her signature!


----------



## Micara (Jun 6, 2012)

What's not to like about Matt?  He's upbeat and he puts me in a good mood!


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 7, 2012)

She is adorable, dorky and such a wonderful friend plus we both heart a certain starkid


----------



## mimosa (Jun 7, 2012)

kindness, her smile and her creativity. :bow:


----------



## Mathias (Jun 7, 2012)

Her kind spirit!


----------



## mimosa (Jun 7, 2012)

I just like him! xoxoxo He's a sweetie. :wubu:


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 7, 2012)

She has a big heart and killer cleavage


----------



## Micara (Jun 7, 2012)

I <3 Amanda. She always makes me feel better when I am down. She is a kindred spirit!


----------



## willowmoon (Jun 7, 2012)

She's a sweetheart!


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 7, 2012)

He always brings a smile to my face and he posts stuff that cracks me up


----------



## TwilightStarr (Jun 8, 2012)

She is adorable!


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 8, 2012)

She has an adorable tag line and ditto to her being adorable

and she has such a lovely smile that lights up her whole face


----------



## WVMountainrear (Jun 8, 2012)

She's a kind and supportive friend (unfortunately, it has been WAY too long since we've gotten to talk to each other). *hugs*


----------



## kaylaisamachine (Jun 8, 2012)

I don't know her, but anyone who watches or watched The Facts Of Life is a friend of mine.


----------



## willowmoon (Jun 8, 2012)

Good to see her back, it's been a while ... love the new pic she just posted earlier!


----------



## tonynyc (Jun 8, 2012)

*Fellow NY Giants Fan - and supporter of Big Blue * :bow: :bow: :bow:


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 9, 2012)

He is very passionate about his sports


----------



## Mathias (Jun 11, 2012)

She is always so nice and has a passion for scrapbooking and crafts!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jun 11, 2012)

Unwavering positivity. 

I also know that I haven't posted in a few months so if the next person knows nothing about me you're welcome to skip me and hit up Mathias again, as he's deserving of two or threes nods.


----------



## AuntHen (Jun 11, 2012)

puh-shaw.... he is super funny!

oh and plays a mean ukelele


----------



## Micara (Jun 11, 2012)

She is gorgeous and classy!


----------



## littlefairywren (Jun 11, 2012)

She's a good and decent person. We need more of those!


----------



## AuntHen (Jun 11, 2012)

oh i love her so much!!


----------



## kaylaisamachine (Jun 12, 2012)

From what I can see, she's got a great sense of humor. 

The humidityville, her occupation being summer vacation hahah. I love it.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 12, 2012)

I'm glad to see her back.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jun 12, 2012)

CastingPearls said:


> I'm glad to see her back.



I not only like, but I love that she always has an answer for me whenever I have a question. 

I also like that she never seems to get upset about people asking the SAME question about rep; she always has those links ready.


----------



## Mishty (Jun 12, 2012)

His thumbs are like totally epic,true story.


----------



## tonynyc (Jun 12, 2012)

BBW wearing glasses = sexiness !!!!!!


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 12, 2012)

He always brightens the boards whenever he posts

plus he gives great compliments to amazingly beautiful dimers


----------



## kaylaisamachine (Jun 12, 2012)

Her free spirit and kindness. 

I remember one time I was posting on here about bad times I was having and she was the only person to message me and offer me an ear if I needed someone to talk to. I thought that was mighty sweet of her considering she didn't know me and that shows a lot about the great person she is.


----------



## danielson123 (Jun 12, 2012)

I like that every time I think she's moved on from this site, she keeps coming back to grace us with her presence!


----------



## Micara (Jun 12, 2012)

I like his profile pic and I hope he gets the job.

Also, his grandma pic is epic!


----------



## kaylaisamachine (Jun 12, 2012)

She listened to my book recommendation AND enjoyed the book. And she added me Facebook so I feel like we have a closer bond now. She's really nice as well.


----------



## AuntHen (Jun 12, 2012)

she is so cute and from my home state (and the north part to boot)


----------



## Mishty (Jun 12, 2012)

Her eyes are sooo intense and she's do down to earth and nice! :happy: She's tops.


----------



## tonynyc (Jun 12, 2012)

Bibliophile :bow: :bow: :bow: I also enjoy reading


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Jun 12, 2012)

always really nice


----------



## mz_puss (Jun 13, 2012)

her pretty face and the fact that she likes romance novels !


----------



## Mathias (Jun 13, 2012)

She's awesome! :bow:


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 13, 2012)

I love that Matty is never afraid to ask about stuff if he is unsure and that he is man enough to admit he may not have all the answers


----------



## willowmoon (Jun 13, 2012)

She always has nice, inspirational things to say about her fellow Dimmers!


----------



## kaylaisamachine (Jun 13, 2012)

He always makes me feel welcomed and appreciated.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Jun 13, 2012)

Reminds me that i need to pull out some of my Jill Scott records


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 13, 2012)

I love that he is Time Travelling and wondering if he will share is time travel machine with the rest of us


----------



## Mathias (Jun 14, 2012)

She's always so imaginative!


----------



## tonynyc (Jun 14, 2012)

Always ready for a good debate...congrats on getting your degree...


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jun 15, 2012)

He's always got the right stuff. Picture, words or wisdom, it's always just right.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 15, 2012)

His is still, to date, my favorite YouTube video of all time.


----------



## kaylaisamachine (Jun 15, 2012)

She's so dang intelligent. I always look forward to reading her posts about anything. She has a good insight on matters as well.


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 15, 2012)

CastingPearls said:


> His is still, to date, my favorite YouTube video of all time.



I have to agree with this it even inspired a recent card I made.


Kyla is intelligent, wonderful and warm so far I have yet to learn something I dont like about her


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 15, 2012)

Her excitement over her weekend plans is contagious. Have a wonderful time!


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 16, 2012)

Her never give up spirit 

Her amazing attitude

and her wonderful selflessness


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jun 17, 2012)

CastingPearls said:


> His is still, to date, my favorite YouTube video of all time.





spiritangel said:


> I have to agree with this it even inspired a recent card I made.
> 
> What?!! I'm flattered ladies! Truly.
> Kyla is intelligent, wonderful and warm so far I have yet to learn something I dont like about her



Although we don't have CONSTANT contact, she has a knack for showing up and saying JUST the right things when I need to hear them.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Jun 17, 2012)

Tops my list of one of the coolest people I've never met and a search of his posts is guaranteed to to make me laugh. :bow:


----------



## tonynyc (Jun 17, 2012)

Also TOPS my list of One of the many cool folks here in Dims :bow: :bow: :bow: ... would enjoy debating NFL facts with Daddyoh70- who is the nastier NFL player : Chuck Bednarik or Sam Huff....


----------



## Aust99 (Jun 17, 2012)

Nicest guy on dims! Such a gentleman and hunk!


----------



## tonynyc (Jun 17, 2012)

Aust99 said:


> Nicest guy on dims! Such a gentleman and hunk!



Hunkette and a sweetie... :wubu: :wubu: :wubu: still love that Avatar - very creative


----------



## LeoGibson (Jun 17, 2012)

I enjoy the way he can bring levity into the most heated of debates.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Jun 17, 2012)

All around good guy and gives some of the best rep I've ever read! <===Leo

And Tony, if you read this, definitely Concrete Charlie, hands down


----------



## daddyoh70 (Jun 17, 2012)

tonynyc said:


> Also TOPS my list of One of the many cool folks here in Dims :bow: :bow: :bow: ... would enjoy debating NFL facts with Daddyoh70- who is the nastier NFL player : Chuck Bednarik or Sam Huff....



I think this answers that question. I also think Frank Gifford would back me up on this..


----------



## TwilightStarr (Jun 17, 2012)

He rocks for having this on his profile - "Don't ever shoot my Sunday joyride music down"
Joyride music is the best music!


----------



## daddyoh70 (Jun 17, 2012)

She rocks for listing a 1966 Lincoln Continental as one of her dream cars!


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 17, 2012)

he is cool and a lot of fun and always gives interesting rep


----------



## Mathias (Jun 17, 2012)

One of the nicest ladies on Dims!


----------



## littlefairywren (Jun 17, 2012)

He's a real sweetie with the brightest smile


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Jun 17, 2012)

She has the most seductive look


----------



## mel (Jun 17, 2012)

she is from TX... i used to live in SA myself


----------



## tonynyc (Jun 17, 2012)

Every year is your year... :happy: :happy: :happy: Love the signature...


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Jun 18, 2012)

He weight lifts.....


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 18, 2012)

She is beautiful


----------



## tonynyc (Jun 18, 2012)

I love the new avatar :wubu: :wubu: :wubu:


----------



## AuntHen (Jun 18, 2012)

nice person who always has nice compliments for everyone


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 18, 2012)

Her gratitude and happiness are infectious


----------



## Mathias (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm glad she's so happy! And love the newest avatar! :wubu:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jun 18, 2012)

Mathias said:


> I'm glad she's so happy! And love the newest avatar! :wubu:



I've said this once before about him but I really do admire it. His positivity is something I strive for.


----------



## Jeeshcristina (Jun 18, 2012)

His general badassery is a force to be reckoned with. And I am ever jealous.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jun 18, 2012)

Jeeshcristina said:


> His general badassery is a force to be reckoned with. And I am ever jealous.



What do I like about her...of the many things, the extra four or five inches she has on me.


----------



## TwilightStarr (Jun 18, 2012)

He is super sexy plus he likes baking and white women!

We need to hang out asap!  lol


----------



## littlefairywren (Jun 18, 2012)

Because when I thought I read in her ^ post..."he likes baking white women" it made me laugh. I love to laugh!


----------



## TwilightStarr (Jun 18, 2012)

She has a great sense of humor and really pretty nails

And "he likes baking white women" - That is the funniest thing I have read on DIMS!


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 19, 2012)

She has red hair like me (ok so mine is from a bottle but still)


----------



## russianrobot (Jun 19, 2012)

I think I have said this before,

she has an awesome smile. (Cool new 'do as well)


----------



## TwilightStarr (Jun 19, 2012)

spiritangel said:


> She has red hair like me (ok so mine is from a bottle but still)



Mine is too :blush: Shhh! lol


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 19, 2012)

Russian robot Made me smile with His compliment


and Twilightstarr and I have something in common re hair


----------



## tonynyc (Jun 19, 2012)

Like the new hairstyle - looks great on you


----------



## Aust99 (Jun 20, 2012)

He is ever the gentlemen and always has a kind word to say about someone.


----------



## Mishty (Jun 20, 2012)

Dammit. Her bangs are epic. I wants 'em! :happy:


----------



## Mathias (Jun 20, 2012)

She's very funny.


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 20, 2012)

Matty is awesome, he is such an Amazing Young Man


----------



## Micara (Jun 20, 2012)

We're hair twins!


----------



## TwilightStarr (Jun 20, 2012)

Her profile picture is AMAZING!!! And I am super jealous!!

Hopefully I have enough money before this weekend so I can go meet Norman Reedus too!!


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 21, 2012)

Her enthusiasm and contributions to this thread make me smile


(lol awesome Michelle )


----------



## willowmoon (Jun 21, 2012)

I like her new avatar especially with the 'do !!! I think that's the best look I've seen on her and I hope she keeps it!


----------



## balletguy (Jun 21, 2012)

always says great things about the ladies.


----------



## kaylaisamachine (Jun 21, 2012)

I don't know him, but if he really is into ballet, that's pretty awesome. Someone I could go see a show with.


----------



## russianrobot (Jun 21, 2012)

the most wicked hair and awesome outfit I have seen in awhile, and like a cherry on top Chuck Taylors to boot :bow:


----------



## willowmoon (Jun 21, 2012)

He seems to have enjoyed Prometheus as much as I did! Maybe we're in the minority?


----------



## Micara (Jun 21, 2012)

He has a great house on a lake. 

haha, just kidding!

He is awesome! And he can fix gaming systems, so I think he needs to come over and fix my old school Nintendo.


----------



## rellis10 (Jun 21, 2012)

I like that she was the first person ever to message me on this site. She's welcoming, friendly and in general just a great person


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jun 21, 2012)

rellis10 said:


> I like that she was the first person ever to message me on this site. She's welcoming, friendly and in general just a great person



I'm not even joking about this. I like the comfort he has with showing his body.


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Jun 21, 2012)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I'm not even joking about this. I like the comfort he has with showing his body.



He's funny, and he thought it was funny that I called my last kinda-sorta boyfriend Bieber Hair.


----------



## Mishty (Jun 21, 2012)

Wise as Athena and extremely witty and with an attitude that is cheeky!


----------



## balletguy (Jun 21, 2012)

like the avatar


----------



## rellis10 (Jun 21, 2012)

Mishty said:


> Wise as Athena and extremely witty and with an attitude that is cheeky!



She just plain kicks ass! She wears her heart on her sleeve and never hides her true feelings.

EDIT: Woops! Too late. He took the plunge and posted a nekkid pic of himself, something that requires a great amount of guts.


----------



## balletguy (Jun 21, 2012)

He seams like a happy guy


----------



## one2one (Jun 21, 2012)

He seems kinda feisty, which is always a plus in my book.


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 21, 2012)

Her tag line, her signature, her personality


----------



## RedVelvet (Jun 21, 2012)

russianrobot said:


> the most wicked hair and awesome outfit I have seen in awhile, and like a cherry on top Chuck Taylors to boot :bow:




Smart enough and funny enough to make me want to do this out of order and against the rules. Sorry person above me!


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 21, 2012)

Spiritangel is an untiring contributor to this thread. 

RedVelvet is indescribable. In a colossally awesome way.


----------



## TwilightStarr (Jun 21, 2012)

She has pretty curly hair 

I am jealous!


----------



## russianrobot (Jun 22, 2012)

RedVelvet said:


> Smart enough and funny enough to make me want to do this out of order and against the rules. Sorry person above me!



Fuck Yes!!! Me for the win!!!!!! Kiss my ass Lebron


----------



## LeoGibson (Jun 22, 2012)

He has a sharp and subversive sense of humor.

@Twilight Starr she has an eclectic taste in music.


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 22, 2012)

He is pretty darn awesome and I love the name leo


----------



## LeoGibson (Jun 22, 2012)

She gives off a happy, loving vibe with a fullness of heart.


----------



## kaylaisamachine (Jun 22, 2012)

He probably has an awesome crazy Texan accent that I would like to some day hear. And anyone with a fascination of guitars should be my friend.


----------



## rellis10 (Jun 22, 2012)

She has awesome hair! And she seems like such a lively and happy person.


----------



## Micara (Jun 22, 2012)

Rick's such a good guy, and he's literate which is a huge plus in my book!


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 22, 2012)

She is Amazing, never lets life get her down for to long, and she is fiesty and passionate and loves playing games like I do


----------



## bmann0413 (Jun 23, 2012)

She is one of the sweetest ladies I know.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jun 23, 2012)

bmann0413 said:


> She is one of the sweetest ladies I know.



I like his lips 

Ps, I'm drunk as shit. And it took me four minutes to type this.


----------



## LeoGibson (Jun 23, 2012)

an all-around good dude. Witty and charming. One helluva a catch ladies, so hit 'em up quick before the goodness that is Hozay is gone. 

P.S. got a nice l'il beer buzz going myself


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 23, 2012)

both the last two posters cracked me up and often make me laugh

laughter truly is the best medicine

plus Leogibson made me blush with his lovely compliment earlier


(gosh darn it Hozay stop making darn rep worthy posts it just wont let me!!!!!)


----------



## AuntHen (Jun 23, 2012)

her new hair looks great and she does not let other people's negativity bring her down


----------



## Aust99 (Jun 23, 2012)

Beautiful! Lovely and in love! Such a doll!


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 23, 2012)

Stunning to look at, wonderful teacher and betting she is happy its school holliday time


----------



## Aust99 (Jun 23, 2012)

spiritangel said:


> Stunning to look at, wonderful teacher and betting she is happy its school holliday time



Lol thanks but not for another two weeks on my side of the country. 


Amanda is a great friend. And kind hearted and supportive.


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 23, 2012)

Aust99 said:


> Lol thanks but not for another two weeks on my side of the country.
> 
> 
> Amanda is a great friend. And kind hearted and supportive.



Oh darn they have started already in lots of states damn oh well hugs 2 weeks isnt that bad 

She is lovely, I will never even remotely fathom how she is still single.....


----------



## Mathias (Jun 23, 2012)

She's always there to offer some advice or a kind word of encouragement.


----------



## balletguy (Jun 23, 2012)

he is smooth with the ladies


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 23, 2012)

He is a hottie who dances (and probably still works to hard)


----------



## rellis10 (Jun 24, 2012)

She is truly pure of heart, a real angel


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 24, 2012)

His confidence in himself, his ability to keep chugging along and his adorable accent


----------



## Mathias (Jun 24, 2012)

She really is amazing!


----------



## bmann0413 (Jun 24, 2012)

He's a really cool dude.


----------



## Micara (Jun 24, 2012)

I like that he put me on his crush list! He's also an awesome artist and just an all around cool guy!! :bow:


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 24, 2012)

We have the same taste in lots of things including a certain crush on a Mr Criss......


----------



## Adamantoise (Jun 24, 2012)

She's sweet, pleasant and adorable with a wonderful accent... :happy:


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 24, 2012)

Still waters run deep.


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 25, 2012)

She allows herself to grow and evolve, has a huge heart and is infinately lovable


----------



## rellis10 (Jun 25, 2012)

Her undying positivity


----------



## kaylaisamachine (Jun 25, 2012)

He's from England. That in itself is awesome. But he's also a writer, likes video games, and what not. I love that!


----------



## willowmoon (Jun 25, 2012)

Absolutely love her hair!


----------



## Mishty (Jun 25, 2012)

He's snarky and intelligent.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 25, 2012)

I like the new phrase under her username. lol


----------



## Aust99 (Jun 25, 2012)

Her spitfire personality!


----------



## AuntHen (Jun 25, 2012)

she is stylish, wonderful and beautiful


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 26, 2012)

She is such a positive influence on the boards and always keeps this thread ticking along


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jun 26, 2012)

She is a beacon of positive energy. :happy:


----------



## littlefairywren (Jun 27, 2012)

He has a genuinely good heart.


----------



## Aust99 (Jun 27, 2012)

I love me some Kimberly. She is a lovely friend in a wee lil package.


----------



## kaylaisamachine (Jun 27, 2012)

She's Australian and absolutely stunning! She always has kind words to say to everybody and she's very welcoming.


----------



## Micara (Jun 27, 2012)

Kayla has the most awesome style and taste. And I love her hair so hard.


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 27, 2012)

She is the perfect balance of grown up and still a big kid at heart


----------



## NewfieGal (Jun 28, 2012)

She's such a special lady...knowing her is a priveledge


----------



## bmann0413 (Jun 28, 2012)

She's just super sweet and adorable!


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 28, 2012)

He has a giant heart to match his giant smile and never gives up


----------



## one2one (Jun 29, 2012)

spiritangel said:


> He has a giant heart to match his giant smile and never gives up



The same is true for her!


----------



## rellis10 (Jul 2, 2012)

She seems to be a very hopeful, cheerful person


----------



## Mishty (Jul 2, 2012)

Mistah Anglish saxy voice,eh! :wubu:


----------



## rellis10 (Jul 2, 2012)

Mishty said:


> Mistah Anglish saxy voice,eh! :wubu:



Haha, well she just made me laugh... and her latest picture shows she is beautiful all over :smitten:


----------



## TwilightStarr (Jul 2, 2012)

He's adorable


----------



## Micara (Jul 2, 2012)

She looks like she would be a blast to hang out with. I bet we would get along!


----------



## Aust99 (Jul 2, 2012)

Wears the cutest dresses and is hanging a great hair day! She is a lovely dims member.


----------



## balletguy (Jul 3, 2012)

she is a cutie


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 3, 2012)

He is a cutie, with lots of hidden depths


----------



## balletguy (Jul 3, 2012)

luv her new look=:smitten::smitten::smitten:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 7, 2012)

He's nice to the ladies


----------



## TwilightStarr (Jul 7, 2012)

She has really pretty eyes!


----------



## rellis10 (Jul 7, 2012)

She's a Walking Dead fan! And she seems like a real funky gal


----------



## penguin (Jul 7, 2012)

He's funny, cute and charming.


----------



## Mathias (Jul 7, 2012)

Loves sci-fi and a fan of Dr Who.


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 8, 2012)

Matty Has awesome taste in stuff, pays attention to each person he is friends with and is one of the best guys I know


----------



## ODFFA (Jul 8, 2012)

She's one of those rare people that one can know only from afar and still say with certainty that she has a heart of gold


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 8, 2012)

She just gave me an amazing compliment I look forward to seeing her around here more


----------



## balletguy (Jul 8, 2012)

She is one of the nicest people I have ever spoken to here. And I really love the short hair!


----------



## rellis10 (Jul 8, 2012)

He's a very complimentary and positive person


----------



## Librarygirl (Jul 8, 2012)

rellis10 said:


> He's a very complimentary and positive person



He's a kind, thoughtful person and has made me feel welcome on here.

(On a more frivolous note, I'm sure there are many of us who like his risqué photo posts!)


----------



## WVMountainrear (Jul 8, 2012)

She's so sweet and pretty...like a little shot of sunshine.


----------



## rellis10 (Jul 8, 2012)

lovelylady78 said:


> She's so sweet and pretty...like a little shot of sunshine.



She has the most amazing eyes I've ever seen :smitten:


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jul 8, 2012)

I love his pronunciation of tomato.


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 8, 2012)

I love that he is not afraid to be himself


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jul 8, 2012)

She has a good heart filled to capacity with love.


----------



## KittyKitten (Jul 8, 2012)

He's a sweetheart and I like his profile page.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jul 8, 2012)

She likes to sing, and I love music.


----------



## Aust99 (Jul 9, 2012)

His flirty nature.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jul 9, 2012)

She's so beautiful - inside and out


----------



## kaylaisamachine (Jul 9, 2012)

He's very cute and from Norway which means he's probably pretty exotic.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jul 9, 2012)

She's a passionate nerd at heart.


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 9, 2012)

Fan of classic animation !!!! especially appreciates the "Genius" of TEX AVERY


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jul 9, 2012)

He posted an animated gif from a Tex Avery cartoon, just for little old me! He is officially AWESOME! :bow:


----------



## rellis10 (Jul 9, 2012)

He's an eccentric, he'd definitly fit in well in England


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jul 9, 2012)

He's an Englishman. He's good in my book.


----------



## mimosa (Jul 10, 2012)

Good friend and handsome blue eyes....he's good in my book.


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 10, 2012)

She has Amazing cleavage, great taste in lingerie and has a big heart and is a wonderful friend


----------



## mimosa (Jul 10, 2012)

I admire her passion for crafts. Her creativity. Her spirit, vibe, and beauty.


----------



## rellis10 (Jul 10, 2012)

She's a glamorous lady, and she has the confidence that makes it even more radiant


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 10, 2012)

He has a calmness about him and a passion for writing


----------



## KittyKitten (Jul 11, 2012)

She's one of my favorite posters. She has a calm, soothing spirit that pulls you in.


----------



## Aust99 (Jul 11, 2012)

Her confidence in herself. What a babe too...


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 11, 2012)

her hair her pretty smile her beautiful face her lovely energy, she is just wonderful


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jul 12, 2012)

She's happiness personified!


----------



## Micara (Jul 12, 2012)

He always cheers me up!


----------



## Mathias (Jul 12, 2012)

I like that she has a bobblehead of Sheldon. XD


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 12, 2012)

I love his invincible attitidude


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jul 13, 2012)

I love her confidence and self-respect.


----------



## mimosa (Jul 13, 2012)

I truly appreciate his kindness and his friendship. :bow:


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jul 13, 2012)

She's a good friend, and drop-dead sexy to boot!


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 13, 2012)

He loves old school animation and the muppets


----------



## TwilightStarr (Jul 14, 2012)

She is adorable!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jul 14, 2012)

TwilightStarr said:


> She is adorable!



she always has the nicest things to say about me. *SWOON*


----------



## littlefairywren (Jul 14, 2012)

He has a great sense of humour.


----------



## Aust99 (Jul 14, 2012)

I love her sweet voice... Lol she is the cutest. Such a lovely friend.


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 14, 2012)

I love her fashion sense she always looks amazing


----------



## balletguy (Jul 15, 2012)

She always has nice things to say about everyone


----------



## one2one (Jul 16, 2012)

He likes cooking


----------



## Mishty (Jul 17, 2012)

her avatar/caption is the shit.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jul 17, 2012)

Mishty said:


> her avatar/caption is the shit.



fuck man, where do I start. Fried peanut farts, duckface spaghetti, our raw sexual tension. What's not to like?


----------



## Micara (Jul 17, 2012)

He seems really cool and fun and he always puts a smile on my face when I read his posts!


----------



## Mathias (Jul 17, 2012)

I love how she's into sci fi stuff!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jul 17, 2012)

Mathias said:


> I love how she's into sci fi stuff!



His Bane picture. I like that for a fact, and this next time I like about him is an assumption. I'm sure he's at a fever pitch about Dark Knight Rises! MUTHAFUCKIN' BATMAN!!!!


----------



## AuntHen (Jul 17, 2012)

he's a hot mess!!


----------



## Mishty (Jul 17, 2012)

He's Mistah ah-mazin' 'cause yeah bitch he's simply ah-mazin/gots two fuckin' thumbs ah blazin......he's so ah-mazin' 


Rapped that shit free style.


----------



## AuntHen (Jul 17, 2012)

Hozay gets a "two-fer" haha

Mishty is my country cousin. She's into biscuits, gravy and swimmin' in waterin' holes


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 17, 2012)

Smart! Attractive! and works in one of the toughest jobs around....

*“Teachers like leaves, every where abound, Effective Teachers like fruits are seldom found.” *
&#8213; Anonymous


----------



## KittyKitten (Jul 17, 2012)

He has the funniest gifs, inserted at the best times, and wickedly awesome wit! Not to mention, nice arms!


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 17, 2012)

I love her list of things she is


----------



## NewfieGal (Jul 17, 2012)

Her big heart her love and concern for others.. her beautiful smile... she's a great person all way around


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 17, 2012)

Love her smile and outlook a real sweetheart


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jul 17, 2012)

tonynyc said:


> Love her smile and outlook a real sweetheart



I like that inspires me. He makes me strive to be funnier, workout more, be more passive/level headed, he makes me want to have a Judy of my own. 

(I started doing Hindi pushups because of him.)


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 17, 2012)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I like that inspires me. He makes me strive to be funnier, workout more, be more passive/level headed, he makes me want to have a Judy of my own.
> 
> (I started doing Hindi pushups because of him.)



Cool guy - post the greatest food pics and has a great sense of humor... Also posted an awesome pic with his girlfriend that puts the "Space Needle" to shame








*Hmmm... Hindu Pushups!!!! Sounds like you are prepping for some sort of future events!!!!*


----------



## WVMountainrear (Jul 17, 2012)

tonynyc said:


> Cool guy - post the greatest food pics and has a great sense of humor... Also posted an awesome pic with his girlfriend that puts the "Space Needle" to shame
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He's always been kind to me...

And I think I watched that gif for just a smidge longer than normal...


----------



## rellis10 (Jul 17, 2012)

She's one of the most genuine, sincere people I know here


----------



## ODFFA (Jul 17, 2012)

The fact that he's not afraid to remain true to himself & has very soulful blue eyes :smitten:


----------



## TwilightStarr (Jul 18, 2012)

Her profile picture is super cute!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jul 18, 2012)

TwilightStarr said:


> Her profile picture is super cute!



I not only liked, but i loved her story about her sister talking about her butt. Made me laugh more than it should have.


----------



## mimosa (Jul 18, 2012)

Lo que me gusta de él es que me hace reír y es amable.


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 18, 2012)

Fluffy Goodness!!!! muy lindo!!! :wubu: :wubu: :wubu:


----------



## AuntHen (Jul 18, 2012)

he is awesomeness personified!


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 18, 2012)

Smart and Sexy :wubu: :wubu:.... those lucky little brats better be grateful to have such an awesome teacher......


----------



## bmann0413 (Jul 18, 2012)

He's strong willed, strong hearted, and strong in strength. He's awesome.


----------



## Mathias (Jul 19, 2012)

He's a Pokemon fan like I am!


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 19, 2012)

Animation and Sports doesn't get any better....


*Now if your Eagles would become a Pokemon like figure... it may look something like this!!!*







*A*nd Mathias- this "gif" is for you!!!!


----------



## AuntHen (Jul 19, 2012)

very kind and funny


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jul 19, 2012)

fat9276 said:


> Just call me... Cha-cha  (and please ignore the hair that did not make it in the pony-tail)





fat9276 said:


> very kind and funny



I like this. Look at all the 'tude in that photo.

Edit, the picture didn't post along, but that doesn't mean I don't like it any less.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Jul 19, 2012)

FRECKLES..


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 20, 2012)

Her taste in corsets


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 20, 2012)

Her taste in lingerie, friends, drinks well everything.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 20, 2012)

That she lives in the land of pure imagination!


----------



## AuntHen (Jul 20, 2012)

nice to have her back... she is a very sweet person and her daughter is soooo cute!!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 20, 2012)

Welcomed me back in style! Hugs! Glad to be back!:bow:


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Jul 20, 2012)

Yay Yay!! That she's back!!! Not to mention, she's super cute


----------



## balletguy (Jul 20, 2012)

love her screen name


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 20, 2012)

Although he's been around for a long time, this year is the first time I've ever seen a pic (of his face hee hee) and he's QUITE cute.


----------



## Mathias (Jul 20, 2012)

She's the queen of awesome!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 20, 2012)

He is awesome!


----------



## balletguy (Jul 20, 2012)

She is from Florida and I love Florida


----------



## mimosa (Jul 20, 2012)

One of the things I admire is the love she has for her daughter. :wubu: So precious ! ( I can relate!)


----------



## mimosa (Jul 20, 2012)

balletguy said:


> She is from Florida and I love Florida



And he's all kinds of cuteness.


----------



## balletguy (Jul 20, 2012)

Love all her sexy pics


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 21, 2012)

Have to agree with Lainey he is quite good looking and its great to see his pic

he also gives fantastic compliments


----------



## balletguy (Jul 21, 2012)

she has like 9 billion posts here she rocks


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 27, 2012)

If Lainey likes him then I gotta like him


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 27, 2012)

shes super freakin awesome


----------



## balletguy (Jul 27, 2012)

she is soooo sweet


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 28, 2012)

I miss his fashion advice cause he has a good eye


----------



## balletguy (Jul 28, 2012)

She is a very positive person


----------



## TwilightStarr (Jul 28, 2012)

His username makes me picture him in a leotard and tutu


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jul 28, 2012)

TwilightStarr said:


> His username makes me picture him in a leotard and tutu



her Precious rump! ;-)


----------



## LeoGibson (Jul 28, 2012)

One of the coolest dudes on this board. A sharp dresser and a man of refined taste. (see pic of Guinness and Jameson enjoyment  ) All around good guy.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Jul 28, 2012)

He has reached the height of awesomeness (which he truly deserves), where Hozay has started a thread about him!


----------



## Mathias (Jul 28, 2012)

Perfect Hair Forever avatar for the freaking win!


----------



## daddyoh70 (Jul 28, 2012)

He knows what Perfect Hair Forever is!!! And all that other good stuff I said about him before still applies


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jul 28, 2012)

daddyoh70 said:


> He knows what Perfect Hair Forever is!!! And all that other good stuff I said about him before still applies



This guy right here, What isn't there to like? He's a man's man. I aspire to his greatness. 

As a side note, if I were to be arrested by him I'd totally shit my pants from the fear.


----------



## mimosa (Jul 28, 2012)

El es un bonbon.


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 28, 2012)

She has amazing assets







her generous spirit, her big heart, her lovely smile



hmmm what were you thinking.....


----------



## bmann0413 (Jul 29, 2012)

She has an wonderful personality.


----------



## ODFFA (Jul 29, 2012)

The beautiful smile, the depth of character _and_ the sense of humour?! Let's face it, she's just awesome.


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 29, 2012)

BMAN is a sweetie with awesome taste in games and cartoons


ODFA is lovely a total sweetie who I am glad is venturing forth into other places on dims


----------



## daddyoh70 (Jul 29, 2012)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> This guy right here, What isn't there to like? He's a man's man. I aspire to his greatness.
> 
> As a side note, if I were to be arrested by him I'd totally shit my pants from the fear.



On a side note, Hozay, depending on how far you let me go with the "pat down" I might just let you off with a warning.  

As for spiritangel, what's not to like? She's the whole package, a wonderful person, talented, funny and very easy to look at.


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 29, 2012)

lays here giggling like a school girl at the dirty joke 


Love that he snuck a dirty jokey inuendo thingy into this nicest of threads

his sense of humour and compliments  are also things to like about him


----------



## Mathias (Jul 29, 2012)

Her kindness.


----------



## KittyKitten (Jul 29, 2012)

He is witty, insightful, and doesn't hesitate to open a can of whoop ass when faced with an ignorant post, and he does it in a classy way that makes me smile.


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 29, 2012)

Neither "Nerdy" or "Silly" - but, definitely *"SweetSpicySaucynSexy"*


----------



## LeoGibson (Jul 29, 2012)

Even if I don't always agree with the sentiment, he has a .gif for every situation that makes me smile or laugh.


----------



## largenlovely (Jul 29, 2012)

LeoGibson said:


> Even if I don't always agree with the sentiment, he has a .gif for every situation that makes me smile or laugh.



Gotta love a fellow college football fan


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jul 29, 2012)

She's the reason why the South will rise again! :wubu:


----------



## one2one (Jul 29, 2012)

Smart is _so_ sexy.


----------



## AuntHen (Jul 29, 2012)

She is very encouraging and gives great compliments


----------



## TwilightStarr (Jul 30, 2012)

She has one of my favorite paintings as her avatar!


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 30, 2012)

Her ability to be completely herself  as amazing as that is


----------



## Mathias (Jul 30, 2012)

She's nice to everyone!


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 1, 2012)

Matty is a truly remarkable young Man who I feel very blessed to be able to call a friend


----------



## TwilightStarr (Aug 1, 2012)

She is an amazing person and always makes me smile


----------



## mimosa (Aug 2, 2012)

She is very pretty and has a sweet smile.


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 2, 2012)

One Day Mimi is going to teach me how to cook a true mexican feast  cause she is an amazing cook


----------



## AuntHen (Aug 2, 2012)

lovely person


----------



## Mishty (Aug 2, 2012)

Her shape!!! oh em ggggeee
Those hips don't lie! :wubu:


----------



## LeoGibson (Aug 2, 2012)

She makes me wanna shout Bama-Lama!


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 3, 2012)

Let's see--what's not to like....he can't take a bad pic, he gives great rep, he grills ribs for godsake, he plays the guitar....everything. I like everything.


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 3, 2012)

CastingPearls said:


> Let's see--what's not to like....he can't take a bad pic, he gives great rep, he grills ribs for godsake, he plays the guitar....everything. I like everything.



What's not to like :wubu: :wubu: :wubu: Stunning and Classy - never takes a Bad Picture...


----------



## mz_puss (Aug 3, 2012)

His balls of steel !


----------



## Mathias (Aug 3, 2012)

She's one awesome Aussie!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Aug 3, 2012)

Mathias said:


> She's one awesome Aussie!



I like that he finally acknowledged my existence in the "rep whines" thread. I feel like the cool kid in school finally know I exist ;-)


----------



## WVMountainrear (Aug 3, 2012)

When he sings, it sounds like an angel...his voice is like a combination of Fergie and Jesus. 

 (Totally stolen from Step Brothers, but still applicable nonetheless.)


----------



## AuntHen (Aug 3, 2012)

ohhh her hair! It is so thick and luxurious looking!


----------



## balletguy (Aug 3, 2012)

really like the avatar


----------



## prettyeyes77 (Aug 3, 2012)

I like that he likes to cook! I am a terrible cook, I try and cook everything on high heat... I'm a good baker though, go figure... but anyways his cooking could come in handy!:eat2:


----------



## balletguy (Aug 3, 2012)

I am a crappy baker so hey...she is a good baker and I love baked goods


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 4, 2012)

He can cook, he is a hottie, and he can hold a conversation


----------



## balletguy (Aug 4, 2012)

She is classic. If there was a DIMs hall of fame she would go in there. And she keeps on saying nice things bout me:wubu:


----------



## TwilightStarr (Aug 4, 2012)

He recently went to San Antonio and I am super jealous! 
I have a couple friends who are working there for the next 6 months.


----------



## balletguy (Aug 6, 2012)

I am a big Wildcats fan....and she is from Kentucky!!!!


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 7, 2012)

Hi Honesty and his ability to teach me things about my fellow dimmers (I really need to visit more threads)


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 7, 2012)

She goes the extra mile for persnickity clients.


----------



## TwilightStarr (Aug 8, 2012)

She reminds me of Marilyn Monroe


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Aug 8, 2012)

TwilightStarr said:


> She reminds me of Marilyn Monroe



she wrote me the sweetest most nicest PM; I also like that she's a badass and her rump.


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Aug 8, 2012)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> she wrote me the sweetest most nicest PM; I also like that she's a badass and her rump.



He has the awesomest sense of style.


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 8, 2012)

I love her attitude to life and that she wont settle for second best when it comes to the dating game!! I love that she knows her worth.


----------



## Mathias (Aug 8, 2012)

I like how she's always happy and upbeat all the time.


----------



## mimosa (Aug 8, 2012)

There is just something sweet about him. He's awesome. :happy:


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 8, 2012)

Thoughtful friend and awesome mom


----------



## balletguy (Aug 8, 2012)

she is sooooooooo sweet


----------



## ODFFA (Aug 11, 2012)

He has an awesome smile and is a real gent


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 11, 2012)

She is beautiful and love that she is venturing out into other dims places more


----------



## largenlovely (Aug 11, 2012)

spiritangel said:


> She is beautiful and love that she is venturing out into other dims places more



I don't know her very well but from the posts I've seen, I get a really sweet vibe from her


----------



## bmann0413 (Aug 11, 2012)

She's always been a pretty cool person.


----------



## mimosa (Aug 12, 2012)

Bmann is a pleasure to chat with. I truly enjoy his company.


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 12, 2012)

Just an awesome Lady - Parent and Dimmer !!!!!


----------



## mimosa (Aug 13, 2012)

Awwww well, aren't you a sugar cube dipped in honey! I think you are pretty wonderful too. Hugs and blessings. xo:kiss2:


----------



## Mathias (Aug 13, 2012)

She's such a sweetheart. And a really great Mom.


----------



## TwilightStarr (Aug 13, 2012)

His avatar! Not only is it a star which I love but it's a nintendo star!!


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Aug 13, 2012)

She likes books!


----------



## bmann0413 (Aug 14, 2012)

She knows to head to New Orleans for a good time. lol


----------



## Mathias (Aug 14, 2012)

We both like cartoons! Except for Johnny Test! lol


----------



## bmann0413 (Aug 14, 2012)

We both like video games!


----------



## mimosa (Aug 15, 2012)

We both like to eat! :eat1:


----------



## ODFFA (Aug 15, 2012)

She has an epic signature & is a sexy mamacita


----------



## SitiTomato (Aug 15, 2012)

A great writer who takes awesome parody photos


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Aug 15, 2012)

He is one good looking man.


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 15, 2012)

Cool guy- always post great pics- and a great sense of humor :bow: :bow: :bow:


----------



## WVMountainrear (Aug 15, 2012)

tonynyc said:


> Cool guy- always post great pics- and a great sense of humor :bow: :bow: :bow:



He has a picture for every occasion!


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Aug 15, 2012)

She has a lovely smile, and by smile I mean rack.


----------



## Mathias (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks for the rep recently.


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 16, 2012)

Matty has a heart of gold and is all round pure awesome


----------



## TwilightStarr (Aug 16, 2012)

One day I will get to hang out with her and we will make something fabulous, because she is whoa crafty!


----------



## bmann0413 (Aug 16, 2012)

She's a pretty cool gal. And those glasses are awesome. lol


----------



## Aust99 (Aug 16, 2012)

I admire how he has been pushing his own boundaries and facing some fears/ insecurities. Go man!!


----------



## AuntHen (Aug 16, 2012)

sweet, smart, beautiful, lovely


----------



## aa_ya (Aug 16, 2012)

she has a genuine sense of style and is worth admiring


----------



## balletguy (Aug 17, 2012)

they are old school member since 07


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 18, 2012)

His username always puts the song Men in Tights in my head and I love the movie it is from so win win


----------



## balletguy (Aug 18, 2012)

Wow I just have to pick one thing???? She is funny


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 18, 2012)

Once he returned he dove right in. Plus, he's very easy on the eyes.


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 18, 2012)

Also easy on the eyes and may make it difficult to 'Breathe" and "Focus"


----------



## UmbroUmbro (Aug 19, 2012)

pretty cool guy, makes a lot of sense and is from my home state. represent!


----------



## bmann0413 (Aug 19, 2012)

His art! It rocks ultimate!


----------



## mimosa (Aug 19, 2012)

bmann is just the coolest. :happy:


----------



## Mathias (Aug 19, 2012)

She's just the sweetest! :wubu:


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 19, 2012)

Matty is a kick arse gamer!


----------



## prettyeyes77 (Aug 22, 2012)

Like me she is located in a make believe land!


----------



## mimosa (Aug 22, 2012)

I admire her beauty and kindness.


----------



## Mathias (Aug 22, 2012)

She's a wonderful person inside and out.


----------



## prettyeyes77 (Aug 22, 2012)

He has a great smile, and OMG have ya'll seen his puppy! Soooo cute!


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 22, 2012)

Her location is one of my fav places to visit in my reading time

and she has such a great expression in her avatar pic


----------



## NewfieGal (Aug 23, 2012)

She is happiness personified and she's so positive makes me smile


----------



## bmann0413 (Aug 23, 2012)

Her smile is so adorable, it makes me smile.


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 23, 2012)

cool guy always has time to spread some good cheer.....


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 24, 2012)

He reminds me that there are still amazing guys in the world and that no woman should have to settle for less than she deserves.


----------



## balletguy (Aug 24, 2012)

I love how everyone loves her


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Aug 24, 2012)

balletguy said:


> I love how everyone loves her


his nipples


----------



## TwilightStarr (Aug 24, 2012)

His song "Romanian Names", it's amazing!


----------



## balletguy (Aug 25, 2012)

For some reason I just love her screen name


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 25, 2012)

I love that he is hanging around here lots again


----------



## ODFFA (Aug 25, 2012)

Her beautiful eyes and (from what I've seen on Youtube) the fact that she knows how to make a proper BHM bear (a BHB?) :happy:


----------



## rellis10 (Aug 25, 2012)

She is just an amazing, supportive and caring friend


----------



## WVMountainrear (Aug 25, 2012)

He is a class act.


----------



## TwilightStarr (Aug 25, 2012)

She has blonde hair and blue eyes, I am jealous!


----------



## NewfieGal (Aug 26, 2012)

She is one cool chick... and I'm jealous of her hair color its awesome like her


----------



## Mathias (Aug 26, 2012)

Yay! She's back posting again!


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 26, 2012)

His enthusiasm and brightness


----------



## WVMountainrear (Aug 26, 2012)

I loved her new Dims video, and I agree with her assessment of the site...we stick around for a lot of the same reasons.


----------



## balletguy (Aug 26, 2012)

"Take me home country road"......she is from West Virginia...one of most beautifull states.

Hell of a song to boot


----------



## NewfieGal (Aug 26, 2012)

He's a nice guy with lots of good thoughts and nice things to say


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 26, 2012)

Her big smile, big heart and just pure awesomeness that is her so glad she is posting again


----------



## NewfieGal (Aug 26, 2012)

She is so open and welcoming... she truly is happiness personified


----------



## TwilightStarr (Aug 26, 2012)

She's a nurse 
I always look up to people who have that job, they don't get half the credit they should!


----------



## one2one (Aug 26, 2012)

Totally cool chick with a great heart


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 27, 2012)

Like the signature- must be a true foodie at heart


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Aug 30, 2012)

tonynyc said:


> Like the signature- must be a true foodie at heart



I have missed him.


----------



## balletguy (Aug 30, 2012)

she is from FL go Gators....


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 30, 2012)

He knows about a lot of different places


----------



## TwilightStarr (Aug 30, 2012)

She makes me feel hopeful


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 2, 2012)

I like that I make her feel hopeful

and she totally rocks her plaits


----------



## NewfieGal (Sep 2, 2012)

I like her contagious smile, eternal optimism, and cool posts


----------



## Mathias (Sep 2, 2012)

Her bright smile!


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 3, 2012)

we both enjoy the NFL Rivalry.... it's here!!!!!!!


----------



## Aust99 (Sep 3, 2012)

His polite and complimentary nature... Always a gentleman...


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 3, 2012)

her inner and outer beauty and the fact she did not wait around for a man before buyiing a house and making her own home.


----------



## NewfieGal (Sep 5, 2012)

Her craftiness is a like and a jealousy lol... love the craft tip with the ribbon


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 5, 2012)

she actually reads my fb posts  

and I loved the tip with the ribbon soo have to try it


----------



## Mathias (Sep 5, 2012)

She has a heart of gold!


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 5, 2012)

He understands. :bow:


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 6, 2012)

She always teaches me something new and cool and often about things I did not know even existed


----------



## bmann0413 (Sep 7, 2012)

She's a really great person, and I miss talking to her.


----------



## NewfieGal (Sep 7, 2012)

I like his smile and his nice comments


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 7, 2012)

Love the quote- Big Suprizes are the Best :smitten: :smitten: :smitten:


----------



## Dromond (Sep 7, 2012)

A genuinely decent guy.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Sep 7, 2012)

Dromond said:


> A genuinely decent guy.



A genuinely amazing human being. I can't say nearly enough good things about him. I love his attitude, his outlook, his goatee, the black to gray hair ratio. I really do aspire to be half as amazing as him as I grow older.


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 7, 2012)

He is a remarkable man. Awesomeness Personified. He is not afraid to show who he truly is and he is one of the decent and amazing men around here. I can not say enough good things about him.

He often makes me laugh at his antics and is just all round brilliant.


----------



## CPProp (Sep 7, 2012)

She's a bonny and canny lass


----------



## littlefairywren (Sep 7, 2012)

It's good to see him posting again.


----------



## Mathias (Sep 7, 2012)

I've always liked the quote in her signature. And she's so, so nice!


----------



## balletguy (Sep 7, 2012)

Mathias said:


> I've always liked the quote in her signature. And she's so, so nice!



I would just like to buy the guy a beer. What is not to like.


----------



## Mathias (Sep 8, 2012)

Awesome! Haha! He's a total ladies man around here.


----------



## TwilightStarr (Sep 8, 2012)

He has an adorable puppy in his profile pic


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Sep 8, 2012)

TwilightStarr said:


> He has an adorable puppy in his profile pic



she's the best PM partner ever...I not so much.


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 8, 2012)

that is so true Hozay I don't think I got a response to the last one I sent you lol.

Your Still totally awesome though (for some reason I always imagine you woulldnt be able to keep up with the zillions of pm's you must get)

He has awesome taste in socks and is a talented Musician


----------



## BriannaBombshell (Sep 8, 2012)

His name says NYC! YAY


----------



## BriannaBombshell (Sep 8, 2012)

OOPS! She has angel in here name and she has pretty hair!


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 8, 2012)

She has a beautiful Avatar pic that is really sexy


----------



## Aust99 (Sep 10, 2012)

Her talents are many and varied... I like that she takes the time to work in crafts that she loves...


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Sep 10, 2012)

Oh man, this list has the potential to be super long. 

Her face, her choice of lipstick, her pups, the texts she accepts from me late at night because I'm just waking up. The text I get from
Her early in the morning when I'm sleeping, her love of plastic reusable containers, she still has that new cart smell and the way she says Perth.


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 10, 2012)

A hindu pushup Master! Ready to unleash the Furey at anytime-


----------



## balletguy (Sep 14, 2012)

He is a positive guy...gotta love that.


----------



## TwilightStarr (Sep 16, 2012)

He always has something nice to say about everybody.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Sep 17, 2012)

TwilightStarr said:


> He always has something nice to say about everybody.



she calls Sex Boom boom, and her honey rump.


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 17, 2012)

There are too many things to list and the list keeps growing so I'll stick to the newest:

Carpaccio


----------



## Dromond (Sep 17, 2012)

Her Hello Kitty obsession is both adorable and disturbing.


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 17, 2012)

he is back and I have missed chatting to him. Plus he helps me keep the faith that there are great men out there


----------



## NewfieGal (Sep 17, 2012)

She is such a positive person so always has lots of nice things to say, she is a very good role model


----------



## littlefairywren (Sep 17, 2012)

I adore her motto...Live, laugh, love always.


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 17, 2012)

She forgives my delayed email responses. *whew*


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Sep 18, 2012)

CastingPearls said:


> She forgives my delayed email responses. *whew*



She's one of those people that I may not have contact with every day, but I feel like she'll just pop in my head and everything is just how I left it. Not fair-weather friends, more like..always friends friends.


----------



## Dromond (Sep 18, 2012)

The kid is alright.

(It's his sense of humor. I'd almost hop the fence for it.)


----------



## one2one (Sep 18, 2012)

Smart as a whip. Glad he's back.


----------



## ODFFA (Sep 18, 2012)

one2one said:


> Of all the things I've ever done in my life, nothing has elicited as much anger and retaliation from others as having a good self esteem and standing up for myself.



Come on now, you gotta admire that. Assertiveness - hell yes.


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 18, 2012)

She is Beautiful, gives great compliments and helps keep one of my fav threads alive plus she thinks Hozay is as awesome as we all do


----------



## bmann0413 (Sep 20, 2012)

Yeah, she's awesome. That goes without saying.


----------



## Aust99 (Sep 20, 2012)

He is a lively and thoughtful member... Always there with a compliment for other members.


----------



## TwilightStarr (Sep 20, 2012)

She has good taste in clothes (the dresses you posted earlier are too cute!!)


----------



## Micara (Sep 20, 2012)

I love her style!


----------



## Dromond (Sep 20, 2012)

Cute, smart, funny. What's not to love?


----------



## Mathias (Sep 20, 2012)

I enjoy his posts in Hyde Park.


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 20, 2012)

Matty has the biggest smile and awesome life goals


----------



## NewfieGal (Sep 20, 2012)

She's vibrant youthful and has a smile that is radiant


----------



## mimosa (Sep 21, 2012)

I enjoy her posts. She is kind, warm and friendly. She's pure sunshine.


----------



## NewfieGal (Sep 21, 2012)

She is beautiful inside and out, she's fluffy goodness


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 21, 2012)

She's a positive presence on this board plus she's a nurse and they're all heroes in my book.


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 21, 2012)

She is simply put Mindblowingly Amazing


----------



## NewfieGal (Sep 21, 2012)

There isn't anything to dislike about her, she has so many good traits it would be too hard to list em all


----------



## bmann0413 (Sep 21, 2012)

I always like Newfie's smile. It's just so genuine and adorable.


----------



## Dromond (Sep 21, 2012)

He started the Cleavage thread. The man is truly a Dimensions god for that.


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 21, 2012)

He is quick witted and has a sharp tongue that often makes me laugh


----------



## balletguy (Sep 21, 2012)

I like alot but she is a very kind harted person


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 22, 2012)

I like that everytime he posts now we get to see his handsome face, plus you know he is pretty awesome


----------



## ODFFA (Sep 23, 2012)

Heavenly Imaginings indeed


----------



## LeoGibson (Sep 23, 2012)

From her posts she strikes me as a warm and caring person, and from her pictures, beautiful and very much a lady.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Sep 23, 2012)

He's a gentlemanly Texan with a fantastic sense of humor. :happy:


----------



## Dromond (Sep 23, 2012)

An amazingly generous woman.


----------



## LeoGibson (Sep 23, 2012)

Since I was to slow to answer LL and have to edit, I'll say that Dromond has a keen sense of sarcasm and a quick intelligence judging from his posts.


----------



## TwilightStarr (Sep 23, 2012)

He's playing a guitar in his profile picture and everyone knows guitar = sexy!


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 23, 2012)

she thinks like I do about guitars


----------



## one2one (Sep 23, 2012)

She's just so beautiful, inside and out.


----------



## LeoGibson (Sep 23, 2012)

She always has killer meals on the What's on the dinner table thread!


----------



## AuntHen (Sep 23, 2012)

from his signature I would say he enjoys classic rock


----------



## littlefairywren (Sep 23, 2012)

She is gorgeous....inside and out!


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 24, 2012)

Has a love of fluffy creatures, is a fellow Aussie and fairy and is a pretty awesome gamer as well


----------



## Scorsese86 (Sep 24, 2012)

A wonderful, warm and caring woman


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 24, 2012)

has strong beliefs and is not afraid to share them


----------



## Aust99 (Sep 25, 2012)

Her strong will and intuition is handy.


----------



## Dromond (Sep 25, 2012)

Her avatar always makes me smile.


----------



## HottiMegan (Sep 25, 2012)

He inspires me to drink root beer


----------



## Dromond (Sep 25, 2012)

She's a root beer lover! :wubu:


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 25, 2012)

he makes me curious about this root beer stuff.....


----------



## CPProp (Sep 27, 2012)

I like that she has spirit in her name so she must be on the level


----------



## mimosa (Sep 27, 2012)

Anyone that enjoys reading is awesome in my book.:smitten:


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 28, 2012)

a fellow reader, a huge smile and great taste in lingerie whats not to love


----------



## Aust99 (Sep 28, 2012)

Her optimism.


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 28, 2012)

She has great style.


----------



## mimosa (Sep 29, 2012)

Inspirational, gorgeous, intelligent and super funny.


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 29, 2012)

she always leaves wonderful comments on my crafty projects


----------



## mimosa (Sep 29, 2012)

The lady is a true artist. :bow:


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 29, 2012)

she makes me blush, and she is a true friend always ready to boost others with a postive word.


----------



## mz_puss (Oct 1, 2012)

The fact that she still loves me, even though im crap and don't call her as often as I should !


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 1, 2012)

she is infinately lovable, sends me parcels on occassion and is a great friend who is easily distracted and FYI the same could be said of me I dont call you often either two way street you know 

plus she has a hottie for a bf am sure her spare time is pretty much filled whith him


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 1, 2012)

Always ready to give a postive push on the boards- get away from Spring Cleaningville .. that sounds like one scary place


----------



## HottiMegan (Oct 1, 2012)

He's into bodybuilding.. i like that


----------



## Aust99 (Oct 1, 2012)

I always love her Halloween posts... She's very crafty!


----------



## WVMountainrear (Oct 1, 2012)

She's beautiful, intelligent, sweet...and truly one of the best Dims has to offer.


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 1, 2012)

The blonde hair is back and more fabulous than ever.


----------



## mimosa (Oct 1, 2012)

Casting Pearls is an amazing person. I adore her. If I was a dude, I would totally marry her. lol


----------



## NewfieGal (Oct 1, 2012)

She likes people who read and i like to read lol... she takes beautiful pics and is a very confident lady


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 1, 2012)

She is wonderfully positive and keeps me inspired to want to cook new things


----------



## NewfieGal (Oct 1, 2012)

I like that she makes me smile and i like looking at the different things she makes like to try a few


----------



## bmann0413 (Oct 2, 2012)

I like her smile. It makes me smile.


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 2, 2012)

Fellow football fan... :bow: :bow: :bow: you may need to start a page four soon!!!!!!


----------



## NewfieGal (Oct 2, 2012)

He likes football, thats great... depending on what team he cheers for lol... he is a super poster as well he's one of the good ones


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 2, 2012)

Love the quote- life should be full of big prizes!!!!!!


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 2, 2012)

He is thoughtfull and insightful and agrees that springcleaningsville sounds horrendous (but unfortunately it needs to be done lol)


----------



## ODFFA (Oct 3, 2012)

I _love_ the bio on her profile! :bow:


----------



## bmann0413 (Oct 3, 2012)

I don't know her that well, but she seems on the up-and-up.


----------



## NewfieGal (Oct 3, 2012)

He's got a warm friendly smile and he takes really nice pictures


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 4, 2012)

Her new tag line rocks

she has such a great smile and personality and she always steps forward to help make others feel good


----------



## rellis10 (Oct 6, 2012)

She's a truly gentle spirit


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 6, 2012)

He makes great youtube videos, has great creative writing skills and never gives up plus he is a cutie


----------



## WVMountainrear (Oct 6, 2012)

She has shown me kindness upon kindness and is a wonderful and supportive friend.


----------



## ODFFA (Oct 6, 2012)

I discovered 'Come On Get Higher' by Matt Nathanson thanks to one of her videos and think she has a very appropriate username


----------



## NewfieGal (Oct 6, 2012)

I like her smile and the fact she likes to write


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 6, 2012)

Awwww I like her sig line!


----------



## dharmabean (Oct 6, 2012)

I think she's brilliant. I've read through her blog. I'm truly impressed, if not a little intimidated, by her.:blush:


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 6, 2012)

I love her username


----------



## Mathias (Oct 10, 2012)

She has such a kind presence about her!


----------



## mimosa (Oct 10, 2012)

He looked extra handsome at his sister's wedding. :smitten:


----------



## Mathias (Oct 10, 2012)

mimosa said:


> He looked extra handsome at his sister's wedding. :smitten:



Aww thanks! :blush: She's such a sweetheart and I always enjoy our conversations.


----------



## dharmabean (Oct 10, 2012)

Mathias said:


> Aww thanks! :blush: She's such a sweetheart and I always enjoy our conversations.



I think the dog in his profile picture is absolutely adorable.


----------



## Dromond (Oct 10, 2012)

She's an awesome new person that I hope sticks around for a long time.


----------



## NewfieGal (Oct 10, 2012)

I like reading his posts, always has something interesting to say


----------



## dharmabean (Oct 10, 2012)

I love her signature.


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 11, 2012)

Welcome addition to the boards....
also appreciates sports and Roller Derby...


Old School Roller Derby Clip


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 11, 2012)

He gives lovely rep.


----------



## largenlovely (Oct 11, 2012)

CastingPearls said:


> He gives lovely rep.



She always has an interesting perspective that makes me wanna read her posts


----------



## kaylaisamachine (Oct 11, 2012)

She is a lovely human being and a fighter.


----------



## dharmabean (Oct 11, 2012)

Haven't seen her posts much, so I'll say I love her little teapot!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Oct 11, 2012)

dharmabean said:


> Haven't seen her posts much, so I'll say I love her little teapot!



I like that she left me a very nice rep comment


----------



## WVMountainrear (Oct 11, 2012)

He lets me rant to him and reminds me that everything will be ok.


----------



## dharmabean (Oct 11, 2012)

Huge wonder woman fan here, so her icon photo really makes me smile.:happy:


----------



## JASmith (Oct 11, 2012)

Seems to be highly intelligent, with a good sense of humour.


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 11, 2012)

I have a soft spot (probably at the top of my head) for godless heathens.


----------



## Dromond (Oct 11, 2012)

I have a soft spot for her soft spots. 

(Really, I love her as a friend. She's just amazing.)


----------



## dharmabean (Oct 11, 2012)

The more I am getting to know him, the more I think he rox silly toe sox.


----------



## TwilightStarr (Oct 11, 2012)

She is a May baby like me and she appreciates Roller Derby \m/


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 11, 2012)

She has become such a big part of this thread, has awesome taste in almost everything and is a total rock star


----------



## Mathias (Oct 12, 2012)

She's a big part of not only this thread, but of this community as well.


----------



## Micara (Oct 12, 2012)

I really enjoy his FB status updates. We always seem to be on the same wavelength.


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 12, 2012)

I love that she is in a good place now and always enjoy reading of her adventures on said fb


----------



## Mathias (Oct 12, 2012)

I love hearing how excited she is about her birthday!


----------



## ODFFA (Oct 12, 2012)

He has the most contagious smile ever and an amazing, positive spirit


----------



## kaylaisamachine (Oct 12, 2012)

She enjoys rugby AND singing. We should just be best friends already.


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 12, 2012)

She loves to sing and singing makes the world a better place


----------



## dharmabean (Oct 12, 2012)

She's a fellow psychic. I think this is just groovy.


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 12, 2012)

dharmabean said:


> She's a fellow psychic. I think this is just groovy.



OMG Thats awesome  I always love meeting other Psychics  this makes her even cooler in my books


----------



## one2one (Oct 13, 2012)

That she has such a big heart and took the time to send a really sweet rep message.


----------



## dharmabean (Oct 13, 2012)

Her profile picture is one of my favorite paintings ever. I love it!! I smile whenever I see it.


----------



## LeoGibson (Oct 14, 2012)

She's a relatively new poster that has a keen wit and an interesting take on many different issues.


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 14, 2012)

OMG I LOVE ARMaDILLOS!!!!


----------



## AuntHen (Oct 14, 2012)

She is good good people!!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Oct 14, 2012)

fat9276 said:


> She is good good people!!



I like her face. She posts some sultry pictures and the look on her face always gets me


----------



## KittyKitten (Oct 14, 2012)

He posts cute pictures and he makes me laugh!


----------



## dharmabean (Oct 14, 2012)

I love reading her posts.


----------



## Dromond (Oct 14, 2012)

She knows the difference between dharma and karma.


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 14, 2012)

smacks sense and reality into Hyde Park !!!!!


----------



## mimosa (Oct 14, 2012)

A true gentleman.


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 15, 2012)

a wonderful mother and friend


----------



## Twilley (Oct 15, 2012)

spiritangel said:


> a wonderful mother and friend



such a sweet and talented lady


----------



## NewfieGal (Oct 15, 2012)

I like her luck... she keeps winning stuff


----------



## kaylaisamachine (Oct 15, 2012)

She has the most adorable smile. :3


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 15, 2012)

I love her open ness and honesty and that she is not afraid to ask for advice when she needs it


----------



## HottiMegan (Oct 15, 2012)

I love the bears she makes. She also inspires me to get my scrapbooking junk out of boxes


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Oct 15, 2012)

HottiMegan said:


> I love the bears she makes. She also inspires me to get my scrapbooking junk out of boxes



Her zombie picture!


----------



## dharmabean (Oct 15, 2012)

I think he's pretty adorable and easy on the eyes.


----------



## ODFFA (Oct 15, 2012)

Love that he says 'dude' to me in PMs (note, small 's'!), that he "f***ing love languages and accents," and that, like me, he has slightly downward pointing mouth corners. It increases charm and sexiness, they tell me


----------



## ODFFA (Oct 15, 2012)

Whoops... too late! Love Dharmabean's wit and presence on many of the Dims boards


----------



## mel (Oct 15, 2012)

she is a cute as a button


----------



## dharmabean (Oct 15, 2012)

I like that her tagline says, "This is MY year"..Inspirational!


----------



## mel (Oct 15, 2012)

that was last year..I need to update it LOL

I like that she noticed my tag line


----------



## TwilightStarr (Oct 15, 2012)

Her signature is the GREATEST!!!


----------



## mel (Oct 15, 2012)

she loves Dexter!! (I hope lol)


----------



## mel (Oct 15, 2012)

I like the she knows about my sig and loves dexter!!

gah this has been messing up all day  wahh


----------



## luscious_lulu (Oct 15, 2012)

She's gorgeous.


----------



## bmann0413 (Oct 15, 2012)

She's totally a sweetheart!


----------



## Micara (Oct 15, 2012)

He always has something nice to say and is a good friend!


----------



## dharmabean (Oct 15, 2012)

Loved her cruise pictures she posted.


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 15, 2012)

Love how much she has embraced dims and also added an injection of new life here


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 15, 2012)

Her enthusiasm


----------



## mel (Oct 15, 2012)

She has MAD style.. YO


----------



## HottiMegan (Oct 15, 2012)

She's a strong, positive woman.


----------



## mel (Oct 15, 2012)

she's adorable ..even zombified!!! which I heart BTW


----------



## bmann0413 (Oct 15, 2012)

We don't really talk much, but I like how she's always such a good person around here.


----------



## HottiMegan (Oct 16, 2012)

I always enjoy his picture posts


----------



## Dromond (Oct 16, 2012)

She's a fellow root beer lover!


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 16, 2012)

he is always there with advice should we need it and he is filled with interesting fribbles


----------



## mel (Oct 16, 2012)

she has an awesome smile


----------



## ODFFA (Oct 16, 2012)

She's good at travelling, spending money and being lazy too! And she's beeeautiful - profile pics don't lie.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Oct 16, 2012)

Ooops, you can tell I haven't been here in awhile I forgot to look at the next page!

I bet she has an amazing accent!


----------



## Mathias (Oct 16, 2012)

I saw she's posting again!


----------



## NewfieGal (Oct 16, 2012)

I like that he's a kind caring individual


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 16, 2012)

I love her imagination and I bet she gives great hug


----------



## samuraiscott (Oct 16, 2012)

She is always so nice with her responses to questions. I am glad I know her.


----------



## TwilightStarr (Oct 17, 2012)

He is a poet who lives in Georgia! That's double awesome!


----------



## dharmabean (Oct 17, 2012)

I love her hair! So jealous.


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 17, 2012)

She's one of the bestest new additions we've had in a long time.


----------



## NewfieGal (Oct 18, 2012)

She's awesome, she is witty and i like reading her posts!


----------



## ODFFA (Oct 18, 2012)

Everyone keeps saying how all-round beautiful and positive she is, and it's true!


----------



## one2one (Oct 19, 2012)

I really like her authenticity.


----------



## mimosa (Oct 19, 2012)

Super cute profile photo. :bow:


----------



## HottiMegan (Oct 19, 2012)

She's so sweet


----------



## dharmabean (Oct 19, 2012)

I look forward to her posts.


----------



## JASmith (Oct 19, 2012)

I appreciate her location. Let us know if you see them.


----------



## balletguy (Oct 20, 2012)

Like is quote in his sig.


----------



## NewfieGal (Oct 20, 2012)

His friendly smile and his nice comments


----------



## JASmith (Oct 20, 2012)

I find her demeanor refreshing.


----------



## TwilightStarr (Oct 20, 2012)

He's a pipe smoker which reminds me of my great uncle


----------



## Dromond (Oct 20, 2012)

She seems like a fun person, and she gave me rep! :bounce:


----------



## balletguy (Oct 20, 2012)

Jake Blues....awesome


----------



## Aust99 (Oct 21, 2012)

Gives lovely compliments.


----------



## balletguy (Oct 21, 2012)

Her pics are always just lovley.


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 21, 2012)

Great conversationalist


----------



## Aust99 (Oct 21, 2012)

Flawless skin and flawless wit!


----------



## JASmith (Oct 21, 2012)

Has a great signature.


----------



## dharmabean (Oct 21, 2012)

He leaves a lot of great comments for others on this post.


----------



## Mathias (Oct 21, 2012)

I like her user name!


----------



## mel (Oct 21, 2012)

he's just adorable and sweet and cute!


----------



## LeoGibson (Oct 21, 2012)

I love her avatar. It has such a look of mischief. Cute, but up to something!


----------



## one2one (Oct 22, 2012)

He posts awesome bbq pics on the foodie board. I'm a little afraid to post anything after him because he really knows what he's doing in the kitchen and the back yard. It's a hard act to follow.


----------



## dharmabean (Oct 22, 2012)

One of the best signatures I've seen on here!


----------



## samuraiscott (Oct 22, 2012)

I like her shiny newness and how pretty she is.


----------



## JASmith (Oct 22, 2012)

A Samurai from Georgia, that's unique...


----------



## dharmabean (Oct 22, 2012)

JASmith said:


> A Samurai from Georgia, that's unique...



Sounds like the start to a new cartoon!

I like his wit on some of the posts.


----------



## mel (Oct 22, 2012)

she is into photography and her eyes are killer!


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 22, 2012)

She's absolutely beautiful inside and out.


----------



## dharmabean (Oct 22, 2012)

You must be posting about yourself, because you are absolutely beautiful inside and out as well!


----------



## Aust99 (Oct 23, 2012)

Jumped right in, joined last month and racking up the posts already.


----------



## Aust99 (Oct 24, 2012)

Oh I think she is just lovely!!!! So funny and smart.. I feel like I know so much about her!


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 24, 2012)

Of course Aust99 is lovely :wubu: and I smile when I see that clever avatar.... :happy:


----------



## Micara (Oct 24, 2012)

Tony is quite possibly the sweetest guy in New York City.


----------



## Mathias (Oct 24, 2012)

I made her crush list! :bounce:


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 24, 2012)

I made HIS crush list.


----------



## dharmabean (Oct 24, 2012)

She accepted my friend's request on facebook. I'm all  now.


----------



## Dromond (Oct 24, 2012)

She kicks ass. That is all.


----------



## JASmith (Oct 24, 2012)

I like his sig line. Demonstrates a whole lot about the current state of affairs.


----------



## dharmabean (Oct 24, 2012)

I like his sig, it has always been one of my favorite quotes.


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 24, 2012)

*Always good to see another sports fan on the Boards!!!!!*


----------



## Mathias (Oct 25, 2012)

Has a political cartoon for any occasion!


----------



## dharmabean (Oct 25, 2012)

tonynyc said:


> *Always good to see another sports fan on the Boards!!!!!*




SOOOO MUCH LOVE FOR THIS!!:kiss2:


Mathias ^^ I really love his avatar.


----------



## Mishty (Oct 25, 2012)

She's a newbie I've been noticing around since I've returned!
She's adorrrrable!


----------



## Aust99 (Oct 25, 2012)

Heeeeeeey sexy lady!!!! Lovely woman and funny as ***k!


----------



## AuntHen (Oct 25, 2012)

ohhhhhh she's mega cute and full of life :happy:


----------



## bmann0413 (Oct 26, 2012)

Super cool, in my opinion.


----------



## BBWbonnie (Oct 26, 2012)

I like his glasses


----------



## JASmith (Oct 26, 2012)

I enjoy her randomness.


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 26, 2012)

love his tag line


----------



## dharmabean (Oct 26, 2012)

she's beautiful, 'nuff said


----------



## Mathias (Oct 26, 2012)

She likes video games like I do. And I love how she jumped right in posting here.


----------



## ODFFA (Oct 26, 2012)

Just _try_ and stop him


----------



## dharmabean (Oct 26, 2012)

clever, witty, intelligent and beautiful.. a force to be reckoned with.


----------



## Micara (Oct 26, 2012)

She seems to like a lot of the same things I do; I think we could be friends!


----------



## Mishty (Oct 26, 2012)

She has had her photo taken with some really awesome studly mens!!!
I'm so effin' jelli!!


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 26, 2012)

Viewing her FB is an essential part of my daily routine.


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 26, 2012)

I love everything about her. Absolutely everything!!!


----------



## dharmabean (Oct 26, 2012)

i love her name on here! i got a lil giddy when I read it.


----------



## RabbitScorpion (Oct 26, 2012)

A lady who's into the swing of things! Has found twice as much to add to Dims in less that a month that I have in about a year!:bow:


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 27, 2012)

that he came out of the woodwork to give someone a compliment


----------



## Aust99 (Oct 27, 2012)

Eternally positive and friendly but not one to underestimate.


----------



## dharmabean (Oct 27, 2012)

Having an up and down week surrounding my body image and self hate...

Her signature hit hard enough to make me contemplate and cry.

Powerful, her message(s) are.


----------



## TwilightStarr (Oct 27, 2012)

She has a star tattoo and a may birthday like me!


----------



## LeoGibson (Oct 27, 2012)

She has an eclectic taste in music and is a Kentucky girl with a fondness for Tennessee sour mash!:shocked:


----------



## dharmabean (Oct 28, 2012)

To be honest, I don't know much about him. I'd love to read more posts and get to know him more.


----------



## KittyKitten (Oct 28, 2012)

I like her posts and her fashion style, I'm a big fan of flowers worn on the hair.


----------



## Aust99 (Oct 28, 2012)

Ridiculously gorgeous woman... Has well thought out opinions too.. Not just a pretty face.


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 29, 2012)

She's a real sweetheart and lives in a lovely corner of Australia. I love Perth!!


----------



## ODFFA (Oct 30, 2012)

I _love_ her username; and she has beautiful eyes :batting:


----------



## JASmith (Oct 30, 2012)

Lives in quite an interesting place.


----------



## kaylaisamachine (Oct 31, 2012)

He has a nifty little pipe and a shirt that says 'I eat three servings'. Super awesome.


----------



## Victoria08 (Oct 31, 2012)

She's so f-ing cute. And she is a genuinely nice person...so bonus points for that


----------



## Dromond (Oct 31, 2012)

I don't know her well, but I do know she's quite lovely.


----------



## Aust99 (Oct 31, 2012)

Witty and funny guy. Doesn't miss much at all.


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 1, 2012)

The complete package if she lived closer am sure we would have a blast hanging out


----------



## CPProp (Nov 1, 2012)

The chipping away  any one who makes good chips gets 10 out of 10 in my book particularly on a fryday


----------



## dharmabean (Nov 1, 2012)

"Part Imperial".... kick ass... 

"Once more, the Sith will rule the galaxy! And... we shall have peace." - Emperor Palpatine


----------



## Micara (Nov 1, 2012)

She has great style and lives in my favorite state!


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 1, 2012)

She looked amazing for Halloween, and is a fellow gleek and Darren Chris fan nough said oh and has actually watched AVPM and AVPS


----------



## dharmabean (Nov 2, 2012)

I love her vibe: compassionate, sincerity, loving and beautiful!


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 2, 2012)

I love what a positive and wise influence she is here, her username and it does not hurt that she is gorgeous inside and out!!


----------



## Dromond (Nov 2, 2012)

She's beautiful in every way.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Nov 2, 2012)

He's got a pic of John Belushi as Blues Brother as an avatar. Can't beat that for cool.


----------



## dharmabean (Nov 2, 2012)

He's new on my list o' crushes.


----------



## Dromond (Nov 2, 2012)

She's my new friend.


----------



## dharmabean (Nov 2, 2012)

He's a cool cat, with a bucket of wisdom, intelligence and snark all blended together to create this awesome colorful person.


----------



## largenlovely (Nov 2, 2012)

She's someone who I feel like I can relate to


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 2, 2012)

Lives up to the monicker :wubu: and a *Workout Warrior* :bow: :bow: :bow:


----------



## Scorsese86 (Nov 2, 2012)

Tony is really a great, warm and intelligent guy. Great taste in movies, even though his political views are rather poor


----------



## dharmabean (Nov 2, 2012)

I have thoroughly enjoyed reading his posts in Hyde Park. Although I may not agree, he's delivered them with tact and intelligence; something much needed as of late in that section.


----------



## NewfieGal (Nov 2, 2012)

i like how well she fits in and her posts


----------



## largenlovely (Nov 2, 2012)

tonynyc said:


> Lives up to the monicker :wubu: and a Workout Warrior :bow: :bow: :bow:



Lol I dunno...I'm kinda tired of it and contemplating cancelling the gym membership lol

And ty sweety


----------



## Aust99 (Nov 2, 2012)

NewfieGal said:


> i like how well she fits in and her posts



I'll do you seeing as the last message was a response.... 

Newfie is ever optimistic and her occupation leans me to see her caring side.


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 2, 2012)

She has great style and I love her fringe or as we call it in the states, 'bangs'.


----------



## Mathias (Nov 3, 2012)

She always has the most inspirational quotes.


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 3, 2012)

Matty is just pure awesome, though I am still waiting for footage of him singing.........................................................


----------



## NewfieGal (Nov 3, 2012)

I like that she's so upbeat, i think her and my personality would fit well together on a night out lol


----------



## Mishty (Nov 3, 2012)

She's such a sweet little Gal..... :wubu:

And one my fave books/movies is based where she's from,_The Shipping News._


----------



## Dromond (Nov 3, 2012)

She is a connoisseur of all things trashy. :bow:


----------



## dharmabean (Nov 3, 2012)

He's rep-able in almost everything he posts. :kiss2:


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 3, 2012)

She leaves such lovely rep


----------



## Aust99 (Nov 4, 2012)

She is so creative. It's inspiring!


----------



## nikola090 (Nov 4, 2012)

She remember me she is at the exact opposite point of the world from me


----------



## Mathias (Nov 5, 2012)

From the posts I've seen, he seems pretty nice.


----------



## Aust99 (Nov 5, 2012)

He has a lot of worthwhile things to say if that shiny new sun is anything to go by...


----------



## Scorsese86 (Nov 5, 2012)

She is so charming and adorable... how can I not adore her?


----------



## Dromond (Nov 5, 2012)

He's a decent guy. I'd like to meet him some day.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Nov 5, 2012)

He's a decent guy. I'd like to meet him someday.


----------



## Dromond (Nov 5, 2012)

She's a smarta**. Just like me.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Nov 5, 2012)

Dromond is the one guy is respect the most of all member at Dims. We never agree, but that's probably why I like him so much!


----------



## WVMountainrear (Nov 5, 2012)

He loves large ladies, good bourbon and Republicans. In the immortal words of Meatloaf, "two out of three ain't bad."


----------



## Scorsese86 (Nov 5, 2012)

lovelylady78 said:


> He loves large ladies, good bourbon and Republicans. In the immortal words of Meatloaf, "two out of three ain't bad."



Good God, she made me laugh out loud! And she's a wonderful person for sure


----------



## TwilightStarr (Nov 5, 2012)

He drinks whiskey and sings Sinatra, we must hang out IMMEDIATELY!!


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 5, 2012)

She has awesome taste in music, and people to hang out with


----------



## Victoria08 (Nov 6, 2012)

She makes really cute teddy bears, _and_ she has a beautiful smile .


----------



## Yakatori (Nov 6, 2012)

^Was excitedly telling her all about my new Samsung425G and plans to try to impress Ashlee Simpson with-it. She seemed, I dunno, sort of encouraging?


----------



## dharmabean (Nov 6, 2012)

I love his profile avatar picture.


----------



## Victoria08 (Nov 6, 2012)

The fact that she loves Otis Redding .


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 7, 2012)

She looks grate in a hat and is gorgeous


----------



## Mathias (Nov 7, 2012)

That she's amazing at arts and crafts.


----------



## azerty (Nov 7, 2012)

That he twinkles


----------



## dharmabean (Nov 7, 2012)

His "french fry" on his profile reminds me of my favorite movie: Better Off Dead.


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 9, 2012)

Her Multifaceted Personality, her ability to kick butt should she need to and her all round awesomeness oh and how easily I shocked her today


----------



## azerty (Nov 9, 2012)

The spirit and the angel part. Angel = messenger, spirit from God


----------



## dharmabean (Nov 9, 2012)

I liked that he rep'd me after my last comment on it. It's always nice to have a surprise like that. Danke.


----------



## hal84 (Nov 9, 2012)

She is independent and comes up with her own conclusions which is refreshing!


----------



## Mishty (Nov 9, 2012)

He seems kinda neat,and I like his tag line.


----------



## hal84 (Nov 9, 2012)

Love the pic in her avatar, it's pretty freaking SWEET


----------



## dharmabean (Nov 9, 2012)

I like his location, I hear about all kinds of haunted areas in Rochester all the time!


----------



## hal84 (Nov 9, 2012)

I like her signature about love its so true


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 9, 2012)

He stands by his convictions.


----------



## hal84 (Nov 9, 2012)

She is a honest person that is also a good person.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Nov 10, 2012)

He's a football fan.


----------



## samuraiscott (Nov 10, 2012)

She's an amazing person and an awesome friend. Beautiful too!


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 10, 2012)

has a big heart and is a great guy


----------



## nikola090 (Nov 10, 2012)

I see that she is an important presence in this community


----------



## hal84 (Nov 10, 2012)

Is becoming more involved at DIMS.


----------



## azerty (Nov 10, 2012)

Has a interesting and true signature


----------



## hal84 (Nov 10, 2012)

azerty said:


> Has a interesting and true signature



Is located in France which is a lovely country.


----------



## LeoGibson (Nov 10, 2012)

He stands by a football team that routinely breaks your heart. He obviously has dedication!


----------



## hal84 (Nov 10, 2012)

LeoGibson said:


> He stands by a football team that routinely breaks your heart. He obviously has dedication!



His profile name makes me want to watch Payback with Mel Gibson which is one of my favorite movies.


----------



## dharmabean (Nov 10, 2012)

I love his signature... anything can be beautiful


----------



## hal84 (Nov 10, 2012)

I love her tattoos, very orginal


----------



## azerty (Nov 10, 2012)

I like his helmet


----------



## Dromond (Nov 10, 2012)

He seems like a real gentleman.


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 10, 2012)

I think he really has no idea of his personal power and strength of character.


----------



## largenlovely (Nov 10, 2012)

CastingPearls said:


> I think he really has no idea of his personal power and strength of character.



Sometimes...I want to eat her brainz so I can absorb all her knowledge 

Eta: that sounded more like a really creepy confession but I stand by it lol


----------



## dharmabean (Nov 10, 2012)

She really is an astonishingly beautiful woman.


----------



## littlefairywren (Nov 11, 2012)

She's a fellow shorty


----------



## dharmabean (Nov 11, 2012)

I bet she has an amazing accent.


----------



## azerty (Nov 11, 2012)

A agree very much with her signature.


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 11, 2012)

love seeing him post in this thread more and he has a sexy french accent


----------



## azerty (Nov 11, 2012)

She is an encouraging and nice person for a Frenchman like me.


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 11, 2012)

It's nice to see him contributing to the forums more often.


----------



## azerty (Nov 11, 2012)

She has a nice sence of humor


----------



## one2one (Nov 11, 2012)

J'aime son joie de vie.


----------



## hal84 (Nov 12, 2012)

one2one said:


> J'aime son joie de vie.



I have no idea what you said, so I will say it's awesome to be confused.


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 12, 2012)

I really love his tag line


----------



## azerty (Nov 12, 2012)

I think she live in a city with a funny name.


----------



## hal84 (Nov 12, 2012)

He is very complimentary.


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 12, 2012)

He lives in an area of the country that's underrated and breathtakingly beautiful.


----------



## AuntHen (Nov 12, 2012)

beautiful, smart, funny and an excellent writer!! :wubu::kiss2:


----------



## hal84 (Nov 12, 2012)

Comfortable with themselves by there user name.


----------



## dharmabean (Nov 12, 2012)

He's had a lot of really nice things to say to me, and others. He's made me feel very welcome in my short time here.


----------



## TwilightStarr (Nov 12, 2012)

She is awesome sauce & we share good taste in guys!!


----------



## WVMountainrear (Nov 12, 2012)

She's an amazing aunt with an admirable character.


----------



## dharmabean (Nov 12, 2012)

Her cleavage is Badow!


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 12, 2012)

her many many layers and her beauty


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 12, 2012)

She has a generous heart.


----------



## dharmabean (Nov 12, 2012)

She's become somewhat of a role model, a lean to, a shoulder, a listener, a genuine heart of gold.


----------



## Dromond (Nov 12, 2012)

She's just so damn awesome.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 12, 2012)

His signature cracks me up, but his postss are all generally hilarious xD


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 13, 2012)

Happy Dance and Tackle Hugs

That she has posted again have not seen her here in forever  YAY plus I love the muppets type hair colour (that is meant to be a compliment as I adore the muppets)


----------



## hal84 (Nov 13, 2012)

I love the population me, here censuses must be so freaking easy!


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 14, 2012)

I love all his quirky compliments on here


----------



## Mathias (Nov 14, 2012)

I don't think I've ever seen her get mad on here. She's always so kind!


----------



## Weirdo890 (Nov 14, 2012)

He's a handsome young gent.


----------



## hal84 (Nov 14, 2012)

He quotes Jack Kirby which rocks!


----------



## largenlovely (Nov 14, 2012)

He's a college football fan like me


----------



## JASmith (Nov 14, 2012)

I hope that she makes it, without too much effort.


----------



## dharmabean (Nov 14, 2012)

Adore his devotion to his wife.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Nov 15, 2012)

She lives on the Bigfoot Migratory Path. That's awesome!


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 15, 2012)

he has the best ambition


----------



## hal84 (Nov 15, 2012)

Red HAIR


----------



## ODFFA (Nov 15, 2012)

Signature and profile bio = hell yes!


----------



## dharmabean (Nov 15, 2012)

She's beautiful


----------



## hal84 (Nov 15, 2012)

She's Beautiful!


----------



## one2one (Nov 15, 2012)

It's so nice to see him posting here!


----------



## bmann0413 (Nov 16, 2012)

She seems like a cool lady. 



(On a different note, I wonder if I should make a new topic for this? It looks like it's getting a little long. Or better yet, make a new topic with a little twist?)


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 16, 2012)

bmann0413 said:


> She seems like a cool lady.
> 
> 
> 
> (On a different note, I wonder if I should make a new topic for this? It looks like it's getting a little long. Or better yet, make a new topic with a little twist?)


How about we renew this one AND you create another one. Why choose when you can have BOTH? 

(I like that he created this thread)


----------



## azerty (Nov 16, 2012)

I like her picture and her statement 'Why choose when you can have both'


----------



## hal84 (Nov 16, 2012)

His signature has helped me narrow my side to lunch down to french fry and/or possible mac salad. I'll notify you all with the results.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Nov 16, 2012)

He's a good man.


----------



## dharmabean (Nov 16, 2012)

He's not weird... he's just a little strange


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 16, 2012)

No matter the obstacle, no matter the challenge, no matter how much she wants to give up, she never does, she's a fighter and survivor.


----------



## dharmabean (Nov 16, 2012)

No matter the time of day or night, she's been a good person to bounce life's shit off of, and offers thoughtful advice.... even though we've never 'met'. <3


----------



## ODFFA (Nov 16, 2012)

I can't imagine Dims without her


----------



## hal84 (Nov 16, 2012)

I don't know her, however I would like to learn.


----------



## balletguy (Nov 16, 2012)

I like that he likes the Bills.


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 16, 2012)

Patience! He let me call him the wrong name for about 15 PMs. LOL


----------



## balletguy (Nov 16, 2012)

she is sooooooo funny


----------



## Weirdo890 (Nov 17, 2012)

His Dims name has a sense of grace.


----------



## largenlovely (Nov 17, 2012)

He's a very sweet young feller


----------



## Mishty (Nov 17, 2012)

I've known her for a loooong time,she's my favorite Alabama Dimmer!!! :wubu:


----------



## dharmabean (Nov 17, 2012)

Beautiful Petunia


----------



## Mishty (Nov 17, 2012)

I always did like a good Taurus.


----------



## JASmith (Nov 17, 2012)

Has an interesting sense of humor.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Nov 17, 2012)

He's a godless heathen, like me!!


----------



## hal84 (Nov 18, 2012)

Prefers Ketchup on everything. I'm not if that's true but it made sense in my head.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Nov 18, 2012)

He knows about my love of ketchup!


----------



## dharmabean (Nov 18, 2012)

He's from Kent, WA. I grew up in Kent, graduated from KM 94. He represents! Woot.:bow:


----------



## Weirdo890 (Nov 18, 2012)

She is a sweet and lovely woman from my neck of the woods! KW 2007.


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 18, 2012)

he is working hard to make his dreams a reality I admire that


----------



## Weirdo890 (Nov 18, 2012)

She's an Aussie! That makes her 20% cooler.


----------



## hal84 (Nov 18, 2012)

Understands precentages which makes him 31% more efficent.


----------



## dharmabean (Nov 18, 2012)

Never hesitates to jump right in this post and say something wonderful about a person.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Nov 18, 2012)

She's a pissed off Taurus who fights off Sasquatches!! I don't know if that's true, but that came to mind, so I'm sticking with it.


----------



## hal84 (Nov 18, 2012)

Is abstract like pacaso which is a name i probably spelled wrong. All bets is that he would spell it correctly.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Nov 18, 2012)

He knows I'm a good speller. (it's Picasso)


----------



## hal84 (Nov 18, 2012)

Wrote the screenplay for battlefield earth which is better than i could do on my best day.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Nov 18, 2012)

He's a fun guy, up for a good laugh.


----------



## hal84 (Nov 18, 2012)

Has the worlds largest cock, by that i mean rooster...perverts.


----------



## dharmabean (Nov 18, 2012)

Hal, has done a fine job tonight at making me laugh... very needed as of late. Thank you.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Nov 18, 2012)

She's a good person to have a Dims conversation with.


----------



## hal84 (Nov 19, 2012)

He can be very complimentary which is a good thing in life.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Nov 19, 2012)

His avatar represents one of his passions in life.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Nov 19, 2012)

He is a genuinely nice, wonderful and thoughtful guy


----------



## Weirdo890 (Nov 19, 2012)

He's a likeable conservative. I don't always agree with him, but he's a good man.


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 19, 2012)

He seems to be having some kind of bromance with Hal all over the place

plus he is his weird and wonderful self


----------



## dharmabean (Nov 19, 2012)

I love the wishes on her personal site.


----------



## hal84 (Nov 19, 2012)

Is beautiful.


----------



## dharmabean (Nov 20, 2012)

He makes my heart sing every time he posts after me. "Is Beautiful."

My soul needs to read this, thank you.


----------



## Mishty (Nov 20, 2012)

She's kinda awesome,she's growing on me in a big way! :wubu:


----------



## largenlovely (Nov 20, 2012)

she's gotta kick ass southern accent ..and can I getta big Roll Tide Roll? Lol


----------



## azerty (Nov 20, 2012)

I like her, because I'm going to have to improve my English to understand what she just wrote. Lol


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 20, 2012)

gives very strange compliments that always make me giggle


----------



## azerty (Nov 20, 2012)

Made me laugh with what she wrote on me


----------



## hal84 (Nov 20, 2012)

Is french but has never given a smoke to a baby.


----------



## HottiMegan (Nov 20, 2012)

Has a very level head in the face of some of the extremes in hyde park


----------



## Weirdo890 (Nov 20, 2012)

She's one hot mama!!


----------



## Mathias (Nov 20, 2012)

She's super nice and seems like a fantastic mom based on her posts! 

Ooops! I like Eric for his knowledge of retro cartoons!


----------



## dharmabean (Nov 20, 2012)

Mathias is my 8 bit friend.


----------



## hal84 (Nov 20, 2012)

Quotes Ghandi one of the most under-appreciated human beings in history.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Nov 20, 2012)

A wonderful, compassionate individual


----------



## hal84 (Nov 20, 2012)

Is very well spoken fellow.


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 20, 2012)

I made him laugh

he is making the most of one of my fav threads


----------



## Dromond (Nov 20, 2012)

She's an amazing person with a wonderful soul.


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 20, 2012)

he always floors me and makes me go awww with his amazing compliments

He is one of the strongest men I know life may beat him down but he doesnt give up.


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 20, 2012)

Her positive spirit- makes me think of this quote

*"Your attitude, not your aptitude, determines your altitude. - Zig Ziglar*


----------



## JASmith (Nov 20, 2012)

Seems like a good guy.


----------



## hal84 (Nov 20, 2012)

Is a good guy.


----------



## dharmabean (Nov 20, 2012)

Makes me smile.


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 20, 2012)

She just discovered Keb'Mo'


----------



## dharmabean (Nov 20, 2012)

Unknowingly, she introduces me to lots of cool schtuff.


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 20, 2012)

She is far more amazing than she knows


----------



## hal84 (Nov 21, 2012)

She seems comfortable in her own skin, which is important because that's going to be around you for a long time. Unless your like terrib;y burnt in which case that will suck alot.


----------



## one2one (Nov 23, 2012)

His heart is the right place.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Nov 23, 2012)

She's a little hedonist.


----------



## hal84 (Nov 24, 2012)

He knows the definition of hedonist.


----------



## dharmabean (Nov 24, 2012)

I like talking with him.


----------



## hal84 (Nov 24, 2012)

Has just gotten a ticket because she has fine written all over her.


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 25, 2012)

His last compliment made me lol and applaud my laptop well played


----------



## hal84 (Nov 25, 2012)

Knows awesome when she sees it because my last one was pretty awesome. But how about a real compliment.

Is a wonderful person.


----------



## balletguy (Nov 26, 2012)

He likes the Bill..thats cool


----------



## ODFFA (Nov 26, 2012)

His complete sincerity and the fact that he uses the word y'all


----------



## Weirdo890 (Nov 26, 2012)

She's interested in learning new languages. I like a person who likes learning new things.


----------



## hal84 (Nov 26, 2012)

Is learning everyday.


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 26, 2012)

Football fan ....


----------



## dharmabean (Nov 26, 2012)

He's a slow dancin' mo'fo.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Nov 26, 2012)

Her new avatar is beautiful!


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 26, 2012)

She is truly one of the most Amazing and Lovely women I know I feel so lucky to be able to call her a friend


----------



## hal84 (Nov 26, 2012)

Is heavenly as suggested by her name


----------



## dharmabean (Nov 26, 2012)

Is a pretty smart bloke.


----------



## hal84 (Nov 26, 2012)

Is even smarter than I


----------



## Mathias (Nov 26, 2012)

We may differ politically but he never flies off the handle with his beliefs. I respect that.


----------



## hal84 (Nov 26, 2012)

Understands that respect is the basis to a discussion.


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 26, 2012)

He knows what Babylon5 is :bow::bow::bow:


----------



## AuntHen (Nov 26, 2012)

she is a very nice person


----------



## dharmabean (Nov 26, 2012)

She amazes me everytime she posts something; genuine heart.


----------



## hal84 (Nov 26, 2012)

Had bigfoot in her location...that rocks.


----------



## kaylaisamachine (Nov 28, 2012)

Seems to always have nice things to say, very respectable and he likes 2% milk. Score!


----------



## azerty (Nov 28, 2012)

She seems to be a nice and delicate Lady


----------



## largenlovely (Nov 28, 2012)

I admit to giggling in my head a little when he doesn't understand something that is said  lol


----------



## kaylaisamachine (Nov 28, 2012)

She is such a sweetheart, but is strong and sassy too. I always enjoy reading posts from her and having conversations with her. She's just a genuine person.


----------



## azerty (Nov 28, 2012)

largenlovely said:


> I admit to giggling in my head a little when he doesn't understand something that is said  lol



I admit laughing at her last post  Thank you


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 28, 2012)

Kayla is beautiful inside and out, I love seeing her pics and how happy she is


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 28, 2012)

Always ready to bring good cheer and positive vibes


----------



## hal84 (Nov 28, 2012)

Is getting ripped from a doughboy to ripped.


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Nov 28, 2012)

He likes cats.


----------



## hal84 (Nov 28, 2012)

So quotes WonderWoman and has a great smile!


----------



## hal84 (Nov 28, 2012)

And likes Skittles


----------



## kaylaisamachine (Nov 28, 2012)

He's witty. I like a man that's witty AND intelligent. He's got em' both.


----------



## hal84 (Nov 28, 2012)

She is a hard worker, which is AWESOME


----------



## dharmabean (Nov 28, 2012)

Always Johnny on the Spot with this thread! Way to make people's days


----------



## Micara (Nov 28, 2012)

We are so similar- she's my sister from another mister!


----------



## hal84 (Nov 28, 2012)

Can give both an ear and a eye rhyme. That's a talent.


----------



## dharmabean (Nov 28, 2012)

Micara said:


> We are so similar- she's my sister from another mister!



Could be the same mister, I dun know my pa.


----------



## hal84 (Nov 28, 2012)

dharmabean said:


> Could be the same mister, I dun know my pa.



Is wonder woman in disguise!


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 28, 2012)

He makes me laugh with many of his posts


----------



## hal84 (Nov 28, 2012)

Is a sweet, smiling, stupendious, spirit, I like alternation


----------



## MRdobolina (Nov 28, 2012)

he likes a lot of people for a lot of different reasons


----------



## dharmabean (Nov 28, 2012)

Just in the last 24 hours, I am getting to know him; score!


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 28, 2012)

I love the avatar- especially, since I'm a fan of golden age comic books....


----------



## dharmabean (Nov 28, 2012)

There's so much win in his last post! He made me blush with his Rep he sent me. Thank you


----------



## hal84 (Nov 28, 2012)

Is from the island of Themascara


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 29, 2012)

Killing Heidi


----------



## hal84 (Nov 29, 2012)

Is in Santas Workshop, probably on break.


----------



## azerty (Nov 29, 2012)

Is posting so fast on this thread. How can compete ?


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 29, 2012)

(Just for those not in the Know Killing Heidi were an Aussie band who had a hit with a song called MASCARA)

First last and always


----------



## hal84 (Nov 29, 2012)

Makes good cookies


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 29, 2012)

got my threads completely confused oops



Azerty is quick witted and knows that we need someone to keep up with Hal

Hal is a dog lover that makes him even more cooler in my book I keep learning awesome new things about him


----------



## ODFFA (Nov 29, 2012)

Gives Santa a run for his money, which as you will know, takes some doing


----------



## kaylaisamachine (Nov 29, 2012)

She lives in South Africa, I'm jealous. If I ever get to visit, maybe she could house me?  Hahaha, and she plays rugby and rugby is bad ass. Brownie points in my book, I've always wanted to play.


----------



## azerty (Nov 29, 2012)

She's from SF, what a beautiful city and region


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 29, 2012)

He has a gentle soul.


----------



## littlefairywren (Nov 29, 2012)

She knows why <3 <3 <2 <3


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 29, 2012)

Always there for her friends, kind soul who can muster a kick butt attitude when needed


----------



## hal84 (Nov 30, 2012)

a very nice person indeed


----------



## Victoria08 (Nov 30, 2012)

Well I can't say I know much about him, but I do like like his signature. Anything can be beautiful indeed .


----------



## Yakatori (Nov 30, 2012)

She doesn't always post links for her music selections....but it's worth-it to google them anyway.


----------



## Victoria08 (Nov 30, 2012)

He gives rather intriguing reps.


----------



## Dromond (Nov 30, 2012)

She's very pretty, seems like a really nice person, and is rocking a fedora in her avatar picture.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 30, 2012)

He's a very sweet soul 

[* He's as in He Is not He Has because "He has a very sweet soul" would imply his soul is made of candy or something and that'd just be very awkward. Borderline creepy, actually.]


----------



## Dromond (Nov 30, 2012)

Your Plump Princess said:


> He's a very sweet soul
> 
> [* He's as in He Is not He Has because "He has a very sweet soul" would imply his soul is made of candy or something and that'd just be very awkward. Borderline creepy, actually.]



I just ate an entire bar of Lindt Sweet Dark chocolate. So it's very possible my soul would taste like candy right now.

I like YPP because she's delightfully weird.


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 30, 2012)

I adore dro cause he is always there to Champion BBW's and give trolls a good dose of whats for


----------



## hal84 (Nov 30, 2012)

She doesn't like trolls


----------



## Nexus78 (Nov 30, 2012)

Likes Football.


----------



## Victoria08 (Nov 30, 2012)

He has only been on Dims for a few days and he is already getting involved and posting in threads.


----------



## kaylaisamachine (Nov 30, 2012)

She is probably one of the sweetest people I have met on this site.


----------



## azerty (Nov 30, 2012)

I like her hair style


----------



## hal84 (Nov 30, 2012)

A good frenchmen


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 30, 2012)

he is quirky and I keep finding out stuff about him to like


----------



## hal84 (Nov 30, 2012)

Can make me blush!


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 30, 2012)

hal84 said:


> Can make me blush!



awesome so now we need to see a pic of you blushing you know proof or it diddnt happen



He sends the cutest pm's


----------



## balletguy (Nov 30, 2012)

she is amazing, cute, funny...the list goes on and on


----------



## dharmabean (Nov 30, 2012)

He's new to me, enjoying our Q&A back and forth.


----------



## balletguy (Nov 30, 2012)

I love her avatar pic, and her tat.


----------



## Victoria08 (Dec 1, 2012)

Wow, getting close to 1500 posts!


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 1, 2012)

has a stunning new avatar pic


----------



## azerty (Dec 1, 2012)

Is in a awesome location. I'd like to be there to.


----------



## hal84 (Dec 1, 2012)

Has some amazing bread to make finger food God Bless the French Bread finger Food and French Bread Pizza.


----------



## Victoria08 (Dec 1, 2012)

He _really_ likes french bread .


----------



## dharmabean (Dec 1, 2012)

She has one of the most adorable faces I've seen; love the hat pic, love the new pic, love the profile pic.


----------



## Victoria08 (Dec 1, 2012)

Thank you.

She has got a pretty badass tattoo, and it looks great.


----------



## MRdobolina (Dec 1, 2012)

anybody that likes the weeknd .. is good in my book


----------



## x0emnem0x (Dec 1, 2012)

I like that I've just started talking to him today and he is very friendly and can hold a conversation


----------



## dharmabean (Dec 1, 2012)

Absolutely adore her new avatar picture.


----------



## MRdobolina (Dec 1, 2012)

i like legumes ... and shes a legume


----------



## x0emnem0x (Dec 1, 2012)

dharmabean said:


> Absolutely adore her new avatar picture.



aww ty! I tried to rep you but I've got to spread the love around, since I already gave you lovin'! Hahah


----------



## dharmabean (Dec 1, 2012)

x0emnem0x said:


> aww ty! I tried to rep you but I've got to spread the love around, since I already gave you lovin'! Hahah



Don't you hate when you have to spread your love around? We've been taught since childhood that it's unladylike.


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 1, 2012)

She is certainly having loads of fun playing dims santa clause and granting chrissy wishes


----------



## Mathias (Dec 1, 2012)

She's always so encouraging!


----------



## MRdobolina (Dec 2, 2012)

hes a star .. nuff said


----------



## dharmabean (Dec 2, 2012)

Suuuupah Star.


----------



## MRdobolina (Dec 2, 2012)

:wubu:
called me supahhh


----------



## Victoria08 (Dec 2, 2012)

I got a surprise PM from him, which makes him pretty great :happy:.


----------



## hal84 (Dec 2, 2012)

Her name is Voctoria so I feel like I'm talking about royalty.


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 2, 2012)

he is quick draw Mcgraw when it comes to this thread

and he always cracks me up with his weird and wonderful compliments


----------



## balletguy (Dec 2, 2012)

Has almost 7,777 posts....


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 2, 2012)

haha he has been the subject of probably at least 500 of those posts


----------



## balletguy (Dec 2, 2012)

is a good listiner


----------



## dharmabean (Dec 2, 2012)

Is very active in this thread.


----------



## balletguy (Dec 2, 2012)

Has a cool tat and a cool avatar.


----------



## hal84 (Dec 2, 2012)

Is not a shame of his name


----------



## balletguy (Dec 2, 2012)

i LOVE THE FACT THAT HE LIKES THE BILLS


----------



## hal84 (Dec 2, 2012)

Is a great explorer!


----------



## dharmabean (Dec 2, 2012)

Likes boobs.


----------



## hal84 (Dec 2, 2012)

Has amazing boobs!


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 2, 2012)

I like his sig line, I like the grass his helmet avatar is on and I like his enthusiasm.


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 2, 2012)

I adore this woman, she is nothing short of Amazing so full of life and determination.


----------



## hal84 (Dec 2, 2012)

I like her grace


----------



## littlefairywren (Dec 3, 2012)

He's quite the eager beaver


----------



## x0emnem0x (Dec 3, 2012)

She's from Australia and to me that's awesome !


----------



## dharmabean (Dec 3, 2012)

She's new to posting but she rocks rainbow toe sox.


----------



## MRdobolina (Dec 3, 2012)

.. handbag collector


----------



## kaylaisamachine (Dec 3, 2012)

He is a graffiti curator. I love graffiti. We'd probably get along.


----------



## dharmabean (Dec 3, 2012)

kaylaisamachine said:


> He is a graffiti curator. I love graffiti. We'd probably get along.



One of my photography mediums is graffiti!

I love her hair!!


----------



## hal84 (Dec 4, 2012)

Can stand toe to toe with Superman


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 4, 2012)

is a lot of fun to chat to


----------



## azerty (Dec 4, 2012)

has the reputation of an angel


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 4, 2012)

thinks I have the reputation of an angel 


he really pays attention and has become such a huge part of this thread plus there is the fact he seems pretty awesome for the epic win


----------



## Victoria08 (Dec 4, 2012)

She's a beautiful person, inside and out.


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 4, 2012)

Victoria08 said:


> She's a beautiful person, inside and out.



Right back at you  is another person who has become a treasured member of my fav thread


----------



## azerty (Dec 4, 2012)

I like the fact that she enables me to learn new words : the epic win, I didn't know what it ment. Now I know


----------



## dharmabean (Dec 4, 2012)

That he's inspired to research and learn new words.


----------



## TwilightStarr (Dec 4, 2012)

She has the best taste in everything!! Just like me


----------



## ODFFA (Dec 4, 2012)

I can't remember whether I've said this about her on here yet or not, but...

best

aunt

ever!


----------



## dharmabean (Dec 4, 2012)

I think she's just beautiful.


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 4, 2012)

Such an amazing soul


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Dec 5, 2012)

She's magical, like a fairy, so kind and caring.


----------



## azerty (Dec 5, 2012)

She has a true signature


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 5, 2012)

Well you know I am fairy Amanda 

She is such a great big sister, she loves gaming and has awesome taste in games and she can always make me smile and giggle with a single word


----------



## CPProp (Dec 5, 2012)

Has the ability to make you think your special, even when your not &#8211; she must have a degree in NLP


----------



## x0emnem0x (Dec 5, 2012)

Love your signature and random sentence in another thread "lottery is a load of balls" I agree!


----------



## dharmabean (Dec 5, 2012)

Love the new signature! (inspired me to change mine)


----------



## TwilightStarr (Dec 5, 2012)

She has the best graphic ever as her signature!


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 5, 2012)

She has a great signature and is brilliant and fun


----------



## Micara (Dec 6, 2012)

She's one of Santa's helpers.


----------



## dharmabean (Dec 6, 2012)

I really do think she's a sista from anotha mista.


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 6, 2012)

I would be proud to have her as a sister she is kind, loving and has a huge heart someone who puts others needs ahead of her own and is brave and courageous as well


----------



## balletguy (Dec 7, 2012)

She has a big heart


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 8, 2012)

he has many hidden depths


----------



## Victoria08 (Dec 8, 2012)

What do I like about spiritangel? Hmmm...

Everything. .

Seriously though, she's one of the sweetest people I've met on here.


----------



## x0emnem0x (Dec 8, 2012)

I looooove Victorias pictures! She is just so goreous! *might be a little jealous*


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 8, 2012)

has absolutely nothing to be jelous of she is beautiful


----------



## x0emnem0x (Dec 8, 2012)

spiritangel said:


> has absolutely nothing to be jelous of she is beautiful



Aww thank you hun <3 
got me going to sleep with a smile!
and ty for the rep Victoria. <3


----------



## azerty (Dec 8, 2012)

Still wondering why would one want to bite her. Even though she looks so lovely


----------



## x0emnem0x (Dec 8, 2012)

azerty said:


> Still wondering why would one want to bite her. Even though she looks so lovely



If I look lovely I may as well taste even better! 
Just kidding, but I love that saying and I say it a lot LOL so I figured it fit nicely.


----------



## Micara (Dec 8, 2012)

Fellow Illinoisan!


----------



## TwilightStarr (Dec 8, 2012)

I know I've probably said this before and I'll say it again because it's that awesome, she has the best profile picture ever!! \m/


----------



## littlefairywren (Dec 8, 2012)

She has the cutest wee smile.


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 9, 2012)

She is an awesome gamer and has fantastic taste in friends


----------



## balletguy (Dec 9, 2012)

her current location is sants workshop..how cool


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 10, 2012)

he has great taste in clothes for bbws/ssbbws


----------



## WVMountainrear (Dec 10, 2012)

She is a beautiful, caring, loving person, and a wonderful friend to me. I could seriously talk about how amazing she is for hours upon hours.


----------



## dharmabean (Dec 10, 2012)

She is really beautiful and leaves wonderful messages for people! I am happy to have become an acquaintance.


----------



## kaylaisamachine (Dec 10, 2012)

She gives great advice and is a genuine sweetheart.


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 10, 2012)

she is wise and wonderful


----------



## azerty (Dec 11, 2012)

She a smart woman


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 11, 2012)

His tag line makes me crave french fries

and he has great taste in dimmers


----------



## dharmabean (Dec 11, 2012)

She grants wishes from a secret fairy workshop.


----------



## Sweetie (Dec 11, 2012)

She knows how to put a positive spin on things. I love that.


----------



## Mishty (Dec 11, 2012)

She's so sweet and kind! :wubu:
And has great skin!


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 11, 2012)

She is a sexy southern belle, who is fiesty passionate and just downright gorgeous


----------



## ODFFA (Dec 12, 2012)

She knows how to make people feel good about who they are...
and she kicks ass in art competitions


----------



## dharmabean (Dec 12, 2012)

She leaves a lot of nice compliments.


----------



## Mishty (Dec 12, 2012)

She's just great!
I lurve her already,she's my fave n00b! :smitten:


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 12, 2012)

great avatar and LICKSKILLET - interesting place to be


----------



## Sweetie (Dec 12, 2012)

Because he appreciates the art of a slow dance.


----------



## dharmabean (Dec 12, 2012)

Sweetie said:


> Because he appreciates the art of a slow dance.



she loves my "pics that make you giggle" thread... that makes me giggle too.


----------



## Sweetie (Dec 12, 2012)

Well, there are many things but I'm going to just say one for now...her screen name...it suits her.


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 12, 2012)

I was about to say exactly the same thing her username suits her


----------



## Sweetie (Dec 12, 2012)

Has a kind word for everyone.


----------



## kaylaisamachine (Dec 12, 2012)

Sweetie said:


> Has a kind word for everyone.



She spells sweetie the way I like to spell sweetie. :3 And she's from New York, which means she probably has an awesome accent, to me anyway.


----------



## dharmabean (Dec 12, 2012)

I want just an ounce of her enthusiasm, and her hair. I love her hair.


----------



## danielson123 (Dec 12, 2012)

Umm...It's Kayla.

I really really like Kayla.

Whoops, Dharma beat me to the punch! She has great taste in hair, as well as a bunch of other things it seems.


----------



## dharmabean (Dec 12, 2012)

He's from Pittsburgh ... and he likes star wars... that's pretty kick ass as a whole.


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 12, 2012)

She has great taste, is wiser than she knows and has a huge giving heart


----------



## Pandasaur (Dec 12, 2012)

She was very nice to me when I first joined the forum and she is always offering witty responses and advice


----------



## dharmabean (Dec 12, 2012)

She's got gorgeous skin and beautiful hair!


----------



## TwilightStarr (Dec 13, 2012)

She lives on an Alien Launch Pad.


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 13, 2012)

She is one of the coolest people here


----------



## Victoria08 (Dec 13, 2012)

She's very creative. And she apparently lives in Santa's Workshop, which sounds pretty fantastic .


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 13, 2012)

I really dig her new profile pic it shows how pretty she is. Plus she gives great compliments


----------



## balletguy (Dec 14, 2012)

she can keep a secert.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Dec 14, 2012)

He's a hard working man.


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 14, 2012)

he is weird wonderful and talented


----------



## Weirdo890 (Dec 14, 2012)

She works at Santa's workshop. :happy:


----------



## CPProp (Dec 14, 2012)

He could make rhubarb sound like an exotic vegetable


----------



## Weirdo890 (Dec 14, 2012)

He always keeps me guessing.


----------



## dharmabean (Dec 14, 2012)

I enjoyed watching his youtube video.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Dec 14, 2012)

Her Dims name reminds me of the Jack Kerouac book The Dharma Bums.


----------



## mimosa (Dec 15, 2012)

Handsome blue eyes, kindness and creativity. :bow:


----------



## balletguy (Dec 15, 2012)

She posts amazing pictures


----------



## x0emnem0x (Dec 15, 2012)

He is fun to talk to and is entertaining


----------



## Victoria08 (Dec 15, 2012)

She's beautiful .


----------



## balletguy (Dec 15, 2012)

She is from Canada...pretty cool!


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 15, 2012)

he is always fun to talk to


----------



## balletguy (Dec 15, 2012)

She is closing in on 8000 posts wow


----------



## x0emnem0x (Dec 15, 2012)

Victoria08 said:


> She's beautiful .



Thank you!


----------



## balletguy (Dec 15, 2012)

Love her pics


----------



## Victoria08 (Dec 15, 2012)

He seems like a pretty cool guy.


----------



## Mishty (Dec 15, 2012)

She's sooooo effin' CUTE!!
(and she needs to come over to my place do my brows!)


----------



## balletguy (Dec 15, 2012)

Love the avatar!


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 15, 2012)

(hoping to hit it by chrissy)


he pays attention and does ballet


----------



## Weirdo890 (Dec 15, 2012)

She's a real sweetheart.


----------



## Victoria08 (Dec 16, 2012)

I can't say I know him well. But with over 4200 posts, he is obviously an important member of this community. That makes him an ok guy in my book .


----------



## dharmabean (Dec 16, 2012)

Her spider post made me giggle: I keep a supply of rubber bands for that.


----------



## Yakatori (Dec 16, 2012)

This one time; I forget where it was, exactly; but we both showed up at the same venue, last minute, trying to get tickets to see Josh Groban live in concert. Of course, there were, like, scalpers everywhere, wanting serious $$$. Obviously, she is a much bigger Josh Groban fan than I. Nonetheless, when it came down to the very last ticket available, rather than try to outbid me (was prepared to sacrifice/throw-in what was my -then- new-to-me Golden Khaki Members Only jacket), she simply looked at me, smiling perfectly, and said, "no man, you go ahead...it's all yours."

And I totally did. But, maybe, in the process, I learned something? About giving? Putting others before yourself. That's the biggest reward, I say.


----------



## balletguy (Dec 16, 2012)

I like the profile pic....lots of meet


----------



## Victoria08 (Dec 16, 2012)

dharmabean said:


> Her spider post made me giggle: I keep a supply of rubber bands for that.



Well...I should have thought about using them _before_ I climbed on the bed to attack it. Probably would have saved me a newly twisted ankle. Ha. 

Balletguy - I like his username.


----------



## balletguy (Dec 16, 2012)

I like the fact I am seeing her alot over the past few weeks.


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 16, 2012)

he is a great guy and I love he is here again  plus he knows how to keep a secret


----------



## balletguy (Dec 16, 2012)

I love that I keep seeing her on this board !


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 16, 2012)

right back at you

I love that he is posting here and helping keep this and other threads alive and well


----------



## Scorsese86 (Dec 16, 2012)

She's a lot of fun and very charming


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 16, 2012)

A true gentleman who.is not afraid to stand up for his beliefs


----------



## Scorsese86 (Dec 16, 2012)

She is one of those people, no matter male or female, that seems like a lot of fun to spend a day with


----------



## dharmabean (Dec 16, 2012)

He likes Rocky Horror... nothing more bad ass (other than wonder woman)


----------



## Weirdo890 (Dec 16, 2012)

She lives in Washington, my home state.


----------



## willowmoon (Dec 17, 2012)

He lives right near Nintendo of America! (which, oddly enough, is where I used to live right near as well ... 20 years ago though)


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 17, 2012)

he is one of those rare people who adore spending time with his parents


----------



## ODFFA (Dec 17, 2012)

She's proof that sexy, artsy redheads have more fun


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 17, 2012)

(the red is not natural sadly)

She has great taste, gives great compliments and is such a wonderful person.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Dec 17, 2012)

She sends awesome boxalopes!


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 17, 2012)

Sends amazing and thoughtful gifts and is very generous and lives up to her name


----------



## dharmabean (Dec 17, 2012)

I wish I knew her in person. I think she's a great person to have in your corner.



spiritangel said:


> Sends amazing and thoughtful gifts and is very generous and lives up to her name


----------



## Sweetie (Dec 17, 2012)

She's got alot of patience with obnoxious people.


----------



## dharmabean (Dec 17, 2012)

Knows just the thing to say to a person! (and she's beautiful to boot)


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 17, 2012)

she makes me blush, is someone I know I would love to hang out with and she has a big heart.


----------



## Victoria08 (Dec 18, 2012)

Loving her new hair colour!


----------



## littlefairywren (Dec 21, 2012)

She has the sweetest wee smile.


----------



## dharmabean (Dec 21, 2012)

She reached out during a rough day, sent me a PM and lifted my spirits. For this, I'll always be thankful for her.


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 21, 2012)

She brings such love and sunshine to this place


----------



## TwilightStarr (Dec 21, 2012)

She rocks red hair way better than I do!


----------



## dharmabean (Dec 21, 2012)

There's so much that kicks ass about her, but for now I'll just say.. Peace Sistah.


----------



## x0emnem0x (Dec 21, 2012)

I always love what she has to say <3


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 21, 2012)

She's quite photogenic.


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 21, 2012)

She is the Hello Kitty Queen


----------



## Sweetie (Dec 22, 2012)

She has the most beautiful complexion.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Dec 22, 2012)

Her username fits her perfectly.


----------



## x0emnem0x (Dec 22, 2012)

He is a very nice individual


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Dec 22, 2012)

She is beyond gorgeous and is very nice.  and has a nice smile.


----------



## balletguy (Dec 22, 2012)

Cool Screen name


----------



## Victoria08 (Dec 22, 2012)

I like the new profile pic.


----------



## balletguy (Dec 22, 2012)

I like that she likes Etta James


----------



## dharmabean (Dec 22, 2012)

Sexy that he knows Etta James.


----------



## balletguy (Dec 22, 2012)

I like her Sig....what a really great quote.


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 22, 2012)

He is a varied and interesting person who has some great passions in life


----------



## Rowan (Dec 22, 2012)

Enjoy seeing so many happy posts from her (from what I remember and the ones ive read since coming back last night), she seems like a genuinely sweet person


----------



## dharmabean (Dec 22, 2012)

Shes's an older member, but new to me.. I'm enjoying reading her posts. Hi, nice to meetcha.


----------



## balletguy (Dec 22, 2012)

cute profile pic


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 22, 2012)

his longevity here on dims member since 2007 is impressive 5years


----------



## fatnick03 (Dec 22, 2012)

I like how she put clause at the end of Amandaclause and it works. I might be Nickclause lol


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 22, 2012)

He's a new welcome member to the community.


----------



## Sweetie (Dec 22, 2012)

Her screen name...every time I see it I wonder how she came to it.


----------



## crosseyedhamster (Dec 23, 2012)

How accurate the Screenname is! :happy:


----------



## dharmabean (Dec 23, 2012)

D&D Gamer... such bad assery there.


----------



## azerty (Dec 23, 2012)

Very nice signature, so true


----------



## Victoria08 (Dec 23, 2012)

He seems like such a nice guy :happy:


----------



## Yakatori (Dec 23, 2012)

She's part of Swedish House Mafia...which is -just- like regular mafia except they mainly deal-in:


furniture that's very difficult to assemble. Then, it immediately breaks!
socialized-medicine
slow-moving, but very good films. plays that are (somewhat) hard to understand too
(red)-Herring?


----------



## balletguy (Dec 23, 2012)

Has funny posts.


----------



## Victoria08 (Dec 23, 2012)

Yakatori said:


> She's part of Swedish House Mafia...which is -just- like regular mafia except they mainly deal-in:
> 
> 
> furniture that's very difficult to assemble. Then, it immediately breaks!
> ...



Ya know, whenever I read your posts I'm left with a general feeling of wtf? But not in a bad way, I dont think.

Balletguy - his profile pic makes me want to go on vacation :happy:


----------



## balletguy (Dec 23, 2012)

Haha me too.

I like her profile pic as well


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 23, 2012)

hes flexible

and fun 

(and I feel the same way it is sometimes quite confusing I am often left wondering if said posts were meant for a different thread)


----------



## balletguy (Dec 23, 2012)

She is very easy to talk too


----------



## Sweetie (Dec 23, 2012)

He's easy to like...very nice kind of guy.


----------



## balletguy (Dec 23, 2012)

She has lovley eyes.


----------



## Sweetie (Dec 23, 2012)

Whenever I read his posts I find myself thinking "awww...he's sweet" and he makes me smile. :happy:


----------



## dharmabean (Dec 23, 2012)

She's been an amazing person to "get to know" on this forum; kind, generous, thoughtful!


----------



## Sweetie (Dec 23, 2012)

I think she has a beautiful, forgiving heart.


----------



## balletguy (Dec 23, 2012)

I really like her sig. Great quote.


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 24, 2012)

He makes a great elf for Santa


----------



## azerty (Dec 25, 2012)

Since she's working in Santa's workshop, must be tired by now and happy that Xmas arrived.


----------



## mz_puss (Dec 25, 2012)

Azerty always leaves me the loveliest photo compliments xXx


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 25, 2012)

One of the sexiest most amazing women I know


----------



## azerty (Dec 25, 2012)

Sha always has a nice word


----------



## hal84 (Dec 27, 2012)

He has a great life policy!


----------



## Mishty (Dec 27, 2012)

He's a funny dude,and his avatar makes me want hot wings.


----------



## x0emnem0x (Dec 27, 2012)

Mishty said:


> He's a funny dude,and his avatar makes me want hot wings.



Omg I love your avatar, LOL.


----------



## dharmabean (Dec 27, 2012)

No matter the angle, no matter the picture, she's beautiful.


----------



## Mishty (Dec 27, 2012)

She's sweet,stunning,intelligent and gots great taste in all the things!


----------



## hal84 (Dec 27, 2012)

She likes hot wings...yay


----------



## x0emnem0x (Dec 27, 2012)

dharmabean said:


> No matter the angle, no matter the picture, she's beautiful.



I want to rep you so hard right now! LOL. Thanks chicka. <3 

As for you hal... what do I like about you. I'm not sure, I don't get to see many of your posts, but you seem to post a lot and be active in the forums, so that's cool and you live in Rochester, I know a few people from over there... so. There you go.


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 27, 2012)

She's pretty cool and I like her sig line too.


----------



## Sweetie (Dec 27, 2012)

CastingPearls said:


> She's pretty cool and I like her sig line too.



She's an excellent writer. I like when she shares the links to her blog.


----------



## dharmabean (Dec 27, 2012)

I would love to have a sister like her.


----------



## hal84 (Dec 27, 2012)

Quotes an amazing person


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 27, 2012)

He is back wb


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 27, 2012)

She's one of the most encouraging people I know. 

2013 will be her year.


----------



## dharmabean (Dec 27, 2012)

She's one of the most inspirational people I know... and she owned 2012, can't wait to see what she'll do to 2013.


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Dec 27, 2012)

dharmabean said:


> She's one of the most inspirational people I know... and she owned 2012, can't wait to see what she'll do to 2013.



She can't wait to see her son!


----------



## hal84 (Dec 27, 2012)

Is smarter than I'll ever be!


----------



## Aust99 (Dec 28, 2012)

His posts show he is a smart guy... Also I have an affinity with Rochester so that's cool too...


----------



## Sweetie (Dec 28, 2012)

Her avatar...so cute. :happy:


----------



## WVMountainrear (Dec 28, 2012)

She's a very kind soul.


----------



## balletguy (Dec 28, 2012)

The avatar is classic


----------



## Sweetie (Dec 29, 2012)

Probably not the right place for admitting this, but...



he's got a really nice, hairy chest.:blush:


----------



## Victoria08 (Dec 29, 2012)

I like the quote in her signature line.


----------



## balletguy (Dec 29, 2012)

She is on Dimms at odd times in the morning like I am....love it


----------



## Chubbycindy (Dec 29, 2012)

He does ballet? wow that pretty hot!


----------



## balletguy (Dec 29, 2012)

She is from Texas...very cool


----------



## Yakatori (Dec 29, 2012)

He's not part of "a scene," nor does he tend to "buy-in." But-still, nonetheless, he "gets-it."


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 29, 2012)

A very unique indavidual


----------



## balletguy (Dec 29, 2012)

I just love the profile pic.


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 29, 2012)

he has awesome taste


----------



## balletguy (Dec 29, 2012)

she is a good person


----------



## Aust99 (Dec 29, 2012)

He is very complimentary to people here. Seems like a nice guy.


----------



## balletguy (Dec 29, 2012)

I love it when she posts pics of herself...very very cute


----------



## Weirdo890 (Dec 29, 2012)

He's one handsome mofo.


----------



## masomania (Dec 29, 2012)

Any guy who is aware of that most excellent Jack Kirby graphic novel can't be all that bad.


----------



## balletguy (Dec 29, 2012)

They are from Ann Arbor...cool


----------



## Sweetie (Dec 29, 2012)

I like his apparent honesty (although after recent experiences I'm not trusting my judgment in that area), but he seems to be an honest guy...I like that.


----------



## balletguy (Dec 29, 2012)

I like the fact that she likes Natalie Merchant

Thumbs up in my book


----------



## Victoria08 (Dec 29, 2012)

He's a great guy to talk to.


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 29, 2012)

She is beautiful and is a really wonderful person


----------



## Sweetie (Dec 29, 2012)

Her encouraging ways.


----------



## dharmabean (Dec 29, 2012)

Her sincerity and kindness.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Dec 29, 2012)

Her awesome rotation of avatars


----------



## LeoGibson (Dec 29, 2012)

She gives great rep, and also shares outrageously hot photos with us. Not to mention a sharp sense of humor.


----------



## Sweetie (Dec 29, 2012)

His screen name.


----------



## x0emnem0x (Dec 29, 2012)

I love her face


----------



## kaylaisamachine (Dec 29, 2012)

She is gorgeous. Beautiful blue/hazel eyes. Someone I could see myself being good friends with one day.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Dec 29, 2012)

She's a nerd. Nerds are cool.


----------



## dharmabean (Dec 30, 2012)

He recognizes nerds and has a kick ass attitude.


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 30, 2012)

She is awesome I hope one day I get to meet and hang out with her in person she has become one of my fav dimmers


----------



## Victoria08 (Dec 30, 2012)

She's a genuinely nice person.


----------



## bmann0413 (Dec 30, 2012)

She's an adorable Canadian! Adorable Canadians rock!


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 30, 2012)

he never gives up and he is growing into a pretty awesome Man


----------



## balletguy (Dec 30, 2012)

She is loved by all here.


----------



## Sweetie (Dec 30, 2012)

He's a nice guy. I like him.


----------



## dharmabean (Dec 30, 2012)

I wish she lived closer..I know we'd kill a cup o' coffee or two jib jabbing.


----------



## Miskatonic (Dec 30, 2012)

I like her Wonder Woman icon. It's pretty rad.


----------



## dharmabean (Dec 30, 2012)

I think he's sexy with an attractive beard!


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 30, 2012)

She has become such a positive energy on the boards


----------



## Weirdo890 (Dec 31, 2012)

She has an aura of sweetness and good vibes.


----------



## bmann0413 (Dec 31, 2012)

He's on his way to becoming a great cartoonist. And he's one of my bros!

Edit: Also, close this thread, please! I figured that if we're going into a new year, this topic's getting a new thread!


----------



## dharmabean (Dec 31, 2012)

He's one of the better looking santas out there. * wink *


----------



## JonesT (Mar 30, 2013)

Her profile picture.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Mar 31, 2013)

He's a genuinely wonderful person who is wise beyond his years.


----------



## JonesT (Apr 1, 2013)

She is beyond amazing.


----------



## squeezablysoft (Jan 19, 2020)

His shirt is my favorite color.


----------



## squeezablysoft (Jan 19, 2020)

His shirt is my favorite color.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 19, 2020)

She likes who she is.


----------



## LarryTheNoodleGuy (Jan 19, 2020)

Very positive, supportive, obviously very smart, and lovely to look at.


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Jan 19, 2020)

He is very unique!


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Jan 19, 2020)

Always wise words, sister.


----------



## Aqw (Jan 19, 2020)

She's a wonderful dazzling woman


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Jan 19, 2020)

All good starts with the letter "s" 

smart
sensible
sprachbegabt


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Jan 19, 2020)

A Dazzling cultural link to the community


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Jan 19, 2020)

She is always nice as beautiful!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 22, 2020)

He is one of the nicest people on these forums!


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Jan 22, 2020)

She is one of the sexiest women on these forums!


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jan 23, 2020)

His avatar is the coolest looking flight helmet ever.


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Jan 23, 2020)

They make such a cute couple!


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Jan 23, 2020)

She is a BHM/SSBHM and FA's dream!


----------



## LeoGibson (Jan 23, 2020)

His posts are honest and helpful. He appears to be a kind gentleman.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 24, 2020)

He's Leo....what more is there to say?


----------



## BigElectricKat (Jan 24, 2020)

Those lips! Those eyes!


----------



## HUGEisElegant (Jan 24, 2020)

He always seems to be so nice to everyone.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Jan 25, 2020)

He's very kind and polite & finds always many true words.


----------



## Aqw (Jan 25, 2020)

The same words can be used to describe her.


----------



## RVGleason (Jan 25, 2020)

A nice person.


----------



## Aqw (Jan 25, 2020)

Also a nice person, with a wonderful sense of humor


----------

